# [Work log] Project Liquid Death



## fat_italian_stallion

Spoiler: Timeline



*Timeline*
























































































































































More to come


----------



## Spykerv

Mother of....

Sub for shizzle, nice job stallion!


----------



## qUAan

Holly molly


----------



## Rangerscott

What does this "liquid death" taste like? If it taste like old school Robitussin then I'm out.

That's a lot of raddage there. Gonna have to go old school on it.


----------



## Spykerv

Look at the Xigamatek Crystal series, around 20dba, 70+ cfm.
Although possibly I'll look at the noctuas. I was only looking at the egg, I'll check out frozen, jab an performance pcs in a bit


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv;13301028*
> Look at the Xigamatek Crystal series, around 20dba, 70+ cfm.
> Although possibly I'll look at the noctuas. I was only looking at the egg, I'll check out frozen, jab an performance pcs in a bit


Thanks for looking. I'm trying to stick with an all black theme if that helps look for fans. I'm more than willing to pain though if need be.


----------



## razr m3

Definitely subbed.


----------



## Freightweight

Wow that is insane.
Your wc setup costs more than my entire comp.
sub'd


----------



## Hysteria~

Subbing in. No way am I gonna miss this!


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13301059*
> Thanks for looking. I'm trying to stick with an all black theme if that helps look for fans. I'm more than willing to pain though if need be.


I'm slightly curious as to why you chose 140s instead of 120s? But never mind that, I'll find some fans for you. Emphasis on silence I presume based on your current MM? also another curious question, why did you choose the U2UFO over the ascension? I like both (in fact was deciding between a crystal ship u2ufo (well technically a custom one) or the monticle 24 cyo, but decided to stick to open air and buy a tablet instead.

http://www.jab-tech.com/140mm-Fans-c-282.html

Personally I'd go with the Yates for their 140cfm and I know you'll have fan controllers and noise blocking foam, this or the Noctuas which would require painting.


----------



## Lostcase

I wish you would keep everything white, would kinda work with the WC and the "cold" feel to it. Anyway, I cannot wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Spykerv

Personally I'm a delta fan boy, always will be

http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/download/pdf/FFB/FFB140x140x38mm.pdf

Make sure to have the fan controller to output 2 Amps per channel if you get this bad boy.

http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/dcfans_prod_sch.asp?act=sch_rsl&tp=co&fantp=&size=140x140&th=&vol=

These are all of deltas 140mm, and i sent you the best for the standard 38mm depth as opposed to 50mm, so I'd personally just stick to the 38s.

You're an extreme guy, you need extreme fans. Derp


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv;13301124*
> I'm slightly curious as to why you chose 140s instead of 120s? But never mind that, I'll find some fans for you. Emphasis on silence I presume based on your current MM? also another curious question, why did you choose the U2UFO over the ascension? I like both (in fact was deciding between a crystal ship u2ufo (well technically a custom one) or the monticle 24 cyo, but decided to stick to open air and buy a tablet instead.


sticking with 140mm since I want to shove as much radiator area into the case as possible. May swap out the two 280mm rads for 2x 360 rads, but until then I'd like to stick with 140mm. I'm sick of all of the hoopla around GT ap-15s (which is what most would recommend for these rads), but as you can see there will more than enough radiator area to cool anything with even crappy fans. I also like the build quality of Noiseblockers over the GTs.

I chose the ufo for my current build because it keeps all of the heat away from my components. A great majority of the heat is dissipated in the pedestal. The air being blown through the rad situated beside my mobo is only 2c higher than the ambient, so as to not "bake" the components with ambient heat. A ufo with a pedestal also offers more cooling options than an ascension.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostcase;13301157*
> I wish you would keep everything white, would kinda work with the WC and the "cold" feel to it. Anyway, I cannot wait to see the finished product.


plan is for everything to be black. The case will be black as well, there is just no pick of a black version of this case that I could find.

I don't want it to be a flashy build. I want people to have to look and see what is actually in it or ask. My current build is super flashy and rather annoys me sometimes with all of the lights when I'm trying to watch a movie in the living room.


----------



## MuzicFreq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13300841*
> 
> 
> I'm currently in the process of designing a new build that will be completed once Kepler and Ivy bridge are released (I will not rule out quadfire AMD, but it must be the better performer). In the mean time I have to get together the case and all of the watercooling components so it can be together ASAP. I'm looking to build something that will blow my current rig out of the water in terms of cooling and potential cooling ability and raw performance. I'll begin collecting components starting this week and will post updates regularly. I am attempting to design an optimal cooling setup for a rig with dual xeons and 4 way sli. This setup will be run 24/7 for [email protected] just like my sig rig with occasional gaming thrown in when I have time between lawschool classes. I know there are a fair bit of you who are familiar with my last build, you will not be disappointed with this one. I promise it'll make Project Atlantis look like a dell budget box.
> 
> I'm through with playing around with watercooling. I really want to see how much potential it really has as a cooling method. I'm aiming for a consistent 2C or lower water/air delta over both loops. I will attempt to change fans as necessary to achieve this. TDP of the system will be limited to 1600 watts (the peak of the silverstone ST1500 psu). Should have no problem supplying the power for it since it will be running off a 220v connection. My current setup is great and performs awesome, but I'm looking for something better, something that boutique pc makers wouldn't dare build. I'm hoping to make it the epitome of what OCN water-cooling section stands for.
> 
> *All comments and suggestions are welcome. I will attempt to do OCN proud.*
> 
> Updates will be posted as parts arrive. The case will be the first purchase with an eta of around 3 weeks. Since I have to wait until a week or so after graduation to get back home so I can accept shipment.
> 
> *Parts List*
> *Case:* Danger Den Double Wide Tower 29 (Nightmare Black Color Scheme and 2x dual 5.25 bay cutouts.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Feet:* 6x MNPC Tech Black Billet Aluminum Case Feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fan Controllers:* 2x Aquaero 5 XT Controllers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Radiators:* 3x Hardware Labs Black Ice GTX 560 Radiator, 2x Black Ice GTX 280 Radiator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pumps:* 4x MCP 655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pump Dressup kit:* 4x Bitspower Matte Black D5 dress up kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pumptop:* 2x Bitspower dual top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fans:* 32x 140mm Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fittings:* Bitspower 1/2id 3/4 od Black Compression Fittings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tubing:* Primochill Primoflex Black 1/2" id 3/4" od
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Reservoir:* 2x Danger Den Rad Reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU Block:* 2x EK Supreme HF copper/acetal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ram Block:* 2x EK Ram Dominator Acetal/nickel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fan controller Block:* 2x Aquaero 5 waterblocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PSU:* Silverstone Strider ST1500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sleeving:* MDPC sleeving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bluray Burner:* 2x Sony Black Blu-ray Burner BWU-500S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I would like some recommendations on 140mm fans for these rads, but I would like something relatively quiet that will perform well on the GTX series rads. ALL 120MM fans are OUT of the question.*


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13301189*
> sticking with 140mm since I want to shove as much radiator area into the case as possible. May swap out the two 280mm rads for 2x 360 rads, but until then I'd like to stick with 140mm. I'm sick of all of the hoopla around GT ap-15s (which is what most would recommend for these rads), but as you can see there will more than enough radiator area to cool anything with even crappy fans. I also like the build quality of Noiseblockers over the GTs.
> 
> I chose the ufo for my current build because it keeps all of the heat away from my components. A great majority of the heat is dissipated in the pedestal. The air being blown through the rad situated beside my mobo is only 2c higher than the ambient, so as to not "bake" the components with ambient heat. A ufo with a pedestal also offers more cooling options than an ascension.
> 
> plan is for everything to be black. The case will be black as well, there is just no pick of a black version of this case that I could find.
> 
> I don't want it to be a flashy build. I want people to have to look and see what is actually in it or ask. My current build is super flashy and rather annoys me sometimes with all of the lights when I'm trying to watch a movie in the living room.


I personally never saw anything in the GTs, don't see what's so great about them. Also I'll revise and try to find something that could beat the noise blockers, could be hard.


----------



## Rangerscott

You can get a white top for that EK block.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=30479

*edit*

AGHHHH. Don't quote all the pics.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv;13301178*
> Personally I'm a delta fan boy, always will be
> 
> http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/download/pdf/FFB/FFB140x140x38mm.pdf
> 
> Make sure to have the fan controller to output 2 Amps per channel if you get this bad boy.
> 
> http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/dcfans_prod_sch.asp?act=sch_rsl&tp=co&fantp=&size=140x140&th=&vol=
> 
> These are all of deltas 140mm, and i sent you the best for the standard 38mm depth as opposed to 50mm, so I'd personally just stick to the 38s.
> 
> You're an extreme guy, you need extreme fans. Derp


any idea on pricing? I'd like to stick to around 50DB as a maximum sound level for the fans.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13301232*
> any idea on pricing?


I'll check them our and find it.

Personally Id say after looking at frozen, the noise blockers are your best bet, they seem great. If not there's the Yates, which are pretty good.

But here's the delta

http://www.pchub.com/uph/laptop/656-63604-18429/Delta-Electronics-FFB1448UHE-Server---Square-Fan.html

Extremely high price, even for your standards I'd say.
It would take $1000 (if you covered both sides of the rads) alone for fans. Not to mention trying to find a fan controller that handled 2 A a channel. Sorry I even mentioned them, stick to the noise blockers


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv;13301320*
> I'll check them our and find it.
> 
> Personally Id say after looking at frozen, the noise blockers are your best bet, they seem great. If not there's the Yates, which are pretty good.
> 
> But here's the delta
> 
> http://www.pchub.com/uph/laptop/656-63604-18429/Delta-Electronics-FFB1448UHE-Server---Square-Fan.html
> 
> Extremely high price, even for your standards I'd say.
> It would take $1000 (if you covered both sides of the rads) alone for fans. Not to mention trying to find a fan controller that handled 2 A a channel. Sorry I even mentioned them, stick to the noise blockers


I'm going to cover one side first and later when I have the money cover the 2nd side unless of course I get an awesome graduation gift or a crappy expensive one I can return for the cash.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13301356*
> I'm going to cover one side first and later when I have the money cover the 2nd side unless of course I get an awesome graduation gift or a crappy expensive one I can return for the cash.


I'd go for the deltas or the Yates for your GPU loop, and stick the noise blockers on the chipset+ram+ CPU loop(s). Should be plenty.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv;13301375*
> I'd go for the deltas or the Yates for your GPU loop, and stick the noise blockers on the chipset+ram+ CPU loop(s). Should be plenty.


I'd rather not get yates. I have them now and they just feel "cheap"... because they are. They are great performers though, not much better out there, especially when price is factored in. I've had a few of them die on me as well. I'm not looking to replace anything in this build (fingers crossed). Maybe there's another fan out there that's just super awesome no one has heard about


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13301397*
> I'd rather not get yates. I have them now and they just feel "cheap"... because they are. They are great performers though, not much better out there, especially when price is factored in. I've had a few of them die on me as well. I'm not looking to replace anything in this build (fingers crossed). Maybe there's another fan out there that's just super awesome no one has heard about


I'll look around and tell you if I find any.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=&products_id=24896

Closest thing, what is this? 3.75 a a channel? 12v * 3.75 = 45w right?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv;13301434*
> I'll look around and tell you if I find any.
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=&products_id=24896
> 
> Closest thing, what is this? 3.75 a a channel? 12v * 3.75 = 45w right?


I'll be using the aquaero 5 xt which i think is 30 watts per channel prolly or the lamptron touch which is 30 watts per channel (will have 2 of either)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=29336


----------



## csm725

It's really damn obnoxious to quote the whole OP. Really really really obnoxious. Anyways, nice project here and I like the matte black theme that's going on.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13301488*
> It's really damn obnoxious to quote the whole OP. Really really really obnoxious. Anyways, nice project here and I like the matte black theme that's going on.


Cool story brohan.

Stallion: the lamptron has something about it, it's very refined IMO. Idk why, for ex with lamptron if you look at their ALU clamps, their really nice. I almost got them over compression fitting and regular plastic ones, but that is sadly a different tale. One with a sad ending, with the main characters being Charlie horse, my Wallet, and my parents not trusting water cooling.


----------



## Existence

Wowww, I can't wait to see how this performs once everything is pieced together. Stallion is leading the way, once again!

Subscribed! Keep us updated!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv;13301513*
> Cool story brohan.
> 
> Stallion: the lamptron has something about it, it's very refined IMO. Idk why, for ex with lamptron if you look at their ALU clamps, their really nice. I almost got them over compression fitting and regular plastic ones, but that is sadly a different tale. One with a sad ending, with the main characters being Charlie horse, my Wallet, and my parents not trusting water cooling.


Yeah, charlie helped empty mine as well. My parents are completely computer illiterate and always take my old rigs when I'm finished. They just got my old alienware laptop from '05 ish and my macbook pro from '07. Should be getting my sigrig in a 2-3. They only use it for email so not much is needed. (they're old).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Existence;13301514*
> Wowww, I can't wait to see how this performs once everything is pieced together. Stallion is leading the way, once again!
> 
> Subscribed! Keep us updated!


Thanks lol. Get ur rig posted up here! I'm sick of waiting to see pics, it's been months!!!


----------



## UrbanSmooth

One hour ago and already three pages? Sub'd.


----------



## pcnoob1

Sooo freaking jealous stallion








Love your case choice. Does this mean no phase change on project Atlantis?


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Actually, Ivy Bridge and Kepler aren't until the better part of late this year, most likely Q1 2012.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnoob1*


Sooo freaking jealous stallion








Love your case choice. Does this mean no phase change on project Atlantis?


yup, the phase is nixxed. Not worth it. My breaker also can't handle two rigs pulling that much electricity plus a phase unit at my condo. If I stayed out at the farm it would be no problem with 4x 15 amp ones.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


Actually, Ivy Bridge and Kepler aren't until the better part of late this year, most likely Q1 2012.


Yup, I'll move my current setup into this build for a bit to test it out then as soon as kepler and ivy are released BAM!!! then quietly move it back into the MM case


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Setting the standard so soon, are we?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


Setting the standard so soon, are we?










yeah, I have enough saved up right now to pick up nearly all of the components. Shouldn't be too difficult to make enough between now and the winter to pick up the rest. I won't have time to spend money in professional school. Every time I crave a drink or want to head out to a fancy dinner I'll just put that money into my rig fund. I figure $5k for core components and $3k for wc and case. maybe stocks will surprise me and make all of the wc parts happen sooner since I'm not dipping into the core component fund for those parts.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Update. I've Run into a small problem with my desk situation. The DD case is 29" tall while the granite portion of my desk sits at 30", but there is a part of a brace that sits in the way of the DD case fitting. As you can see below the brace is just sits a little in the way. I'm thinking about cutting a notch in the wood so that it fits. The brace is about 3" deep as well. Anyone know what might be best to notch it out with? I was thinking a dremel, but I'm not sure. If I can't notch it out I'll just stick it in my bedroom with my other desk, but I would like it in the living room instead.

 

As you can see, this is the workspace in my living room I have to work with. There really isn't any option except for under the desk since the shelving won't support it.


----------



## pap96

Omg!!


----------



## fr0st.

This makes me so happy.

I am so excited.








x 1,000,00


----------



## Vertix

Sub'd, this is an awesome build can't wait for the finished product!


----------



## t-ramp

Have you tried to get any sponsors for this build?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t-ramp*


Have you tried to get any sponsors for this build?


Don't want to owe anyone anything, even a review. I can afford it myself so there's no reason to go begging. There's also a feeling of accomplishment to have built it all by my lonesome.


----------



## t-ramp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


Don't want to owe anyone anything, even a review. I can afford it myself so there's no reason to go begging. There's also a feeling of accomplishment to have built it all by my lonesome.


Ah, okay. I would imagine you could if you wanted, though? Just curious now...

Anyway, good luck! I'll keep an eye on this log.


----------



## Soisauss

"He came, he conquered" ..... I just blew a load....


----------



## nickbaldwin86

so all those parts going to get built? 5 pages and for...?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86;13306308*
> so all those parts going to get built? 5 pages and for...?


It's a worklog... parts are getting acquired at the moment. Things take time and tons of planning, especially when it's not a cheap $3000 rig being thrown together. 5 pages of trying to figure out fans, space issues, etc. If you don't want to contribute help then don't post.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

I say cut, if you must. As long as the desk will still be able to have the necessary support, why not? Maybe see if any friends or neighbors are able to do it for you?


----------



## Papermilk

Looking good


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


I say cut, if you must. As long as the desk will still be able to have the necessary support, why not? Maybe see if any friends or neighbors are able to do it for you?


Well, I'm picking up my other desk this saturday and I'll do some measurements then. I don't think I want my current rig in my bedroom since I'll be unable to sleep from all of the lights. I just realized that with feel on that case it comes out to just under 30" which means I would just completely remove the brace from under the granite slab. It has more than enough support so even if I remove it the slab should stay in place.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


Well, I'm picking up my other desk this saturday and I'll do some measurements then. I don't think I want my current rig in my bedroom since I'll be unable to sleep from all of the lights. I just realized that with feel on that case it comes out to just under 30" which means I would just completely remove the brace from under the granite slab. It has more than enough support so even if I remove it the slab should stay in place.


http://www.xs-pc.com/products/cases/h1-cube-case/

This has been out for a little while, but has XSPC directly stolen a MM design? particularly a U2UFO cyo 24 design?

http://www.xs-pc.com/products/cases/h2-tower-case/

personally I like the H2 over the Pinnacle, but thats just me.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spykerv*


http://www.xs-pc.com/products/cases/h1-cube-case/

This has been out for a little while, but has XSPC directly stolen a MM design? particularly a U2UFO cyo 24 design?

http://www.xs-pc.com/products/cases/h2-tower-case/

personally I like the H2 over the Pinnacle, but thats just me.


Those are nice!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I would definitely rather get another Mountain Mods case over either of those. I just don't like the fan grill cutouts (same goes for my opinion of Little devil cases). Unless I can get a custom MM case made similar to the DD double wide tower 29 then it looks like I'll be sticking with that. The DD case is also only $538 shipped in the config I want, compared to the $800+ I would need to finish an ascension or the like from MM.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


I would definitely rather get another Mountain Mods case over either of those. I just don't like the fan grill cutouts (same goes for my opinion of Little devil cases). Unless I can get a custom MM case made similar to the DD double wide tower 29 then it looks like I'll be sticking with that. The DD case is also only $538 shipped in the config I want, compared to the $800+ I would need to finish an ascension or the like from MM.


You could really incorporate that extra cash into more WC parts (like a 560 rad which you've already done). Good idea.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


I would definitely rather get another Mountain Mods case over either of those. I just don't like the fan grill cutouts (same goes for my opinion of Little devil cases). Unless I can get a custom MM case made similar to the DD double wide tower 29 then it looks like I'll be sticking with that. The DD case is also only $538 shipped in the config I want, compared to the $800+ I would need to finish an ascension or the like from MM.


Nothing a little Dremel won't fix. See my build log for what I really mean!


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


Nothing a little Dremel won't fix. See my build log for what I really mean!










You guys are so pro with your work benches and workshops. Where did you all learn about this? Man I still need to get a proper cutoff tool for my dremel, still using those cut off blades and slowly running out. 
With all your painting and fabricating and table saws and welding, I just scratch my head, I've never dealt with all these pro tools before.

Really props to you guys!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spykerv*


You could really incorporate that extra cash into more WC parts (like a 560 rad which you've already done). Good idea.


After pricing everything out today I came up with close to $2,500 for all of the WC parts so far, not including mobo blocks (which are not necessary but I want them, don't try to dissuade me) or gpu blocks. I don't think the extra few hundred $ are necessary for a different case when this one can fit a total of 2240 radiator area.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


Nothing a little Dremel won't fix. See my build log for what I really mean!










This is true, I saw how you did that in ur worklog a while back. Great inginuity.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


After pricing everything out today I came up with close to $2,500 for all of the WC parts so far, not including mobo blocks (which are not necessary but I want them, don't try to dissuade me) or gpu blocks. I don't think the extra few hundred $ are necessary for a different case when this one can fit a total of 2240 radiator area.

This is true, I saw how you did that in ur worklog a while back. Great inginuity.


I would never, and do not see why people do. I'd say go all out, include some HDD coolers if possible.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spykerv*


You guys are so pro with your work benches and workshops. Where did you all learn about this? Man I still need to get a proper cutoff tool for my dremel, still using those cut off blades and slowly running out. 
With all your painting and fabricating and table saws and welding, I just scratch my head, I've never dealt with all these pro tools before.

Really props to you guys!


Forums help out a lot, also improvising from past builds, and thinking about these projects all day at work and at night when you're trying to sleep.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

After doing some searching for the best prices I can save close to $400 by just ordering from different sites. Just hope that SVC gets 560 rads back in stock

Anyone heard anything about Cenfonix?


----------



## UrbanSmooth

No, I have not heard of Cenfonix.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Darn... they have noiseblockers for $16 each instead of $25. I guess this is what credit cards are for. No risk no reward.


----------



## Onions

how do you get money for stuff like this


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

-Removed-


----------



## Wiremaster

Looks interesting.

Wait... this looks like SR-2 to me. Am I correct?


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Onions*


how do you get money for stuff like this


Ever heard of a job and a budget?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wiremaster*


Looks interesting.

Wait... this looks like SR-2 to me. Am I correct?


It won't be using the SR-2 board, but instead a new server board once released alongside the Ivy Bridge xeons. Depending on how long I have to wait it may end up being a SR-2 build. It takes a while to get all of the parts together (from my experience with my last build) so starting months ahead of time to get all of the wc components together.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


It takes a while to get all of the parts together (from my experience with my last build) so starting months ahead of time to get all of the wc components together.


That, and plenty of cookies and punch to keep the kids in the thread happy and patient.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Clearance problem solved. Danger Den is making me a custom case that is slightly shorter. It will clear by about 1" with the billet feet attached. I had to revise the build because of this. It's reflected in the OP. It will now house 3x 480mm rads and 2x 360mm rads being cooled by 36x gentle typhoon 3000 rpm ap-29s. This will actually cool much better than the previous setup, allowing for around a <2C water/air delta at tdp.


----------



## Couch Potato

OH baby baby.
Sub'd


----------



## RushMore1205

wow wish i had parents like that


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13320970*
> Clearance problem solved. Danger Den is making me a custom case that is slightly shorter. It will clear by about 1" with the billet feet attached. I had to revise the build because of this. It's reflected in the OP. It will now house 3x 480mm rads and 2x 360mm rads being cooled by 36x gentle typhoon 3000 rpm ap-29s. This will actually cool much better than the previous setup, allowing for around a <2C water/air delta at tdp.


Ooooh how nice ;-)
Things keep getting more and more interesting.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

OP update


----------



## Triangle




----------



## UrbanSmooth

Hm, "only" 480s and 360s? Alright then...


----------



## Spykerv

Cool 120 mm rads


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Update: Pulled the trigger on the case. Reverted back to original rad setup plan since DD wanted way too much to make a custom "Double Wide Tower 26".


Case will be going in my bedroom/ study area to the left of the desk (just moved it to check out spacing) instead of out in my living room. I came to the conclusion that I don't want my current rig in my bedroom with all of its led fans keeping me up at night.

Going to mount either a hpzr30w or a 40" lcd monitor on the wall if I can find one to my liking.


----------



## Methos07

Don't try and lift this case when it's fully loaded with water and everything, LOL


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Buh....buh....buhhh....t3h Eyefinity/Surround!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13347245*
> Buh....buh....buhhh....t3h Eyefinity/Surround!


If I do go with the zr30w I will eventually get 3 of them, but components > than 3 monitors. I can get one and wait for the other two.


----------



## qUAan

Lol


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Oh... how I love overkill builds!!!! Maybe one day I'll have the disposable income to build me one like this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13301397*
> Maybe there's another fan out there that's just super awesome no one has heard about


On this subject...

G1238B12BBZP-00










These are 260CFM and 520Pa of static pressure... Only problem is there is no fan controller in the market today that will hold one of these per channel... These are 54W per channel normal operation and they draw almost 74W on startup so getting one of these to spin up will definitely blow up even the beefier controllers out there today.

I tell you one thing... If the frames on these beasts were not as heavy as they are; they would hover if you faced them down on a surface... they are that powerful.

I own two of these and run them when benching to keep the motherboard,ram,chipset cool... Powered straight from PSU and controlled via my home made PWM controller... Yes these are PWM.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4sUvnvooAY[/ame]

I know these won't be practical for your particular needs since getting 32 of these alone would run you 3200 bucks, but you asked for "super awesome fans that nobody has heard about" and these do fit that bill..


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

^ holy crap!!! I'd need a second psu just for fans. The water/air delta would definitely be close to 0


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13347267*
> If I do go with the zr30w I will eventually get 3 of them, but components > than 3 monitors. I can get one and wait for the other two.


You will love the zr30w... amazing display.

+1 on the case, I have seen all the Danger Den cases in person and they are amazing, even more amazing in person then in pictures.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


^ holy crap!!! I'd need a second psu just for fans. The water/air delta would definitely be close to 0


ya and ear muffs, sounds like a Ferrari coming out of turn 2







and that is only one fan


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*


You will love the zr30w... amazing display.

+1 on the case, I have seen all the Danger Den cases in person and they are amazing, even more amazing in person then in pictures.


good to hear it from someone with firsthand experience. The zr30w looked great for the price, the only other 30 inchers I was considering were the NEC ones, but they're $2000+ for nearly the same thing.


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*


ya and ear muffs, sounds like a Ferrari coming out of turn 2







and that is only one fan



LOL... Yep them puppies are loud when going full bore, but at 0% duty cycle (around 1000 rpm) you can't even hear them spinning; and they will own any fan out there at 1000rpm hands down. Still unpractical to say the least, but we're in overkill town here.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


good to hear it from someone with firsthand experience. The zr30w looked great for the price, the only other 30 inchers I was considering were the NEC ones, but they're $2000+ for nearly the same thing.


Yes, glad to hear your not another Dell fanboi... Dell monitors are out of date, the u3011 is the newest to there fleet and from the reviews it seems like they didn't live up to the "ultra-sharp" "30" arena... Although I am sure the Dell is a great monitor and closely compared to the HP I just don't care for Dell monitors tell they can show me something new.

I have used, zr30w, 3007HC-wfp and the 3008 model as well. I say they don't even compare to each other,... other then size. Gaming, color... etc you name it and the zr30w is WIN!

No 1st hand with the NECs but I am sure for the price you will be getting an amazing monitor. We have two 24" NECs are work and they are AMAZING, wow factor is there for sure.


----------



## Bellagiofan

I'm trying to wrap my arms around the overkill factor here. Spending $2k or more on hardware that is going to serve only to:

Increase your electric bill
Have absolutely no impact on the speed of the machine
Take up more physical space
And make more noise (GTs are quiet but that many fans pushing through rads will make noise)
I'd take all that overkill waste and apply it to getting far closer to your eyefinity setup.

I guess it's just a personal preference, but, with all due respect, I don't consider your overkill as a good investment, and if you're honestly successful at stocks, I'm surprised you'd have such a dichotomy in thought process when it comes to investing.

Anyway, for what it's worth, I'm just wondering if you've at least considered shifting your discretionary funds in a direction that would net you an overall greater usage experience (if not eyefinity setup, even something else).

If bragging rights is what's fueling the overkill, I'd imagine you'd get far greater bragging rights with three ZR30W's. And hey man, I'm all for bragging rights. So not knocking that as a motivator. I'd be a hypocrite if I was.


----------



## coolhandluke41

It's not "bragging rights"..it's a hobby


----------



## Bellagiofan

Aren't we all hobbyists? I'm talking about the radical waste / diminishing returns. I don't know anyone who would declare that, itself, a hobby. I would like to hear from Italian himself, if he's thought about allocating the money toward a more effective build strategy. We're here as a community to provide constructive help / advice and that includes proposing different ideas and alternatives.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Investment? You consider your computer to be a investment?

Bellagiofan,... ur funny


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bellagiofan*


I'm trying to wrap my arms around the overkill factor here. Spending $2k or more on hardware that is going to serve only to:

Increase your electric bill
Have absolutely no impact on the speed of the machine
Take up more physical space
And make more noise (GTs are quiet but that many fans pushing through rads will make noise)
I'd take all that overkill waste and apply it to getting far closer to your eyefinity setup.

I guess it's just a personal preference, but, with all due respect, I don't consider your overkill as a good investment, and if you're honestly successful at stocks, I'm surprised you'd have such a dichotomy in thought process when it comes to investing.

Anyway, for what it's worth, I'm just wondering if you've at least considered shifting your discretionary funds in a direction that would net you an overall greater usage experience (if not eyefinity setup, even something else).

If bragging rights is what's fueling the overkill, I'd imagine you'd get far greater bragging rights with three ZR30W's. And hey man, I'm all for bragging rights. So not knocking that as a motivator. I'd be a hypocrite if I was.










I already have nVidia surround setup, see my sig. Computers are definitely not an investment. It's just something to do. I've already built a pretty high end rig, but I want to venture into higher end territory. I've never owned a "server" and would like to. There's really nothing else I can think of that I want right now as a "hobby" other than the build another computer. It gives me something to do and I enjoy the process. Electricity is cheap here. $0.067 per KWH. My bill folding 24/7 is only $150 per month. I figure it will increase it to around $220 per month when this is up and running. The overkill has nothing to do with bragging rights at all. I want a computer that folds like a beast and plays games like a beast. I'm interested in seeing what such a setup can do. I don't have any bills so there's really nothing else to spend money on. I already bought my cars, law school is paid for, and money I make from stocks mostly goes into savings so I can sell my condo and buy a house whenever I finish school. Computers are so far from investments it's not even funny. Just like a cars... why buy a kia when you can afford a ferrari?


----------



## Bellagiofan

You're missing my point. I'm not calling the computer itself an investment, I was using the word 'investment' to mean 'allocation.' To use your own Ferrari analogy, it wouldn't be the difference between a Kia and a Ferrari. It would be the difference of, say, putting in the highest octane fuel available in the engine to reach the engine's max horsepower capability or putting in rocket fuel that doesn't increase the horsepower, but costs 100 times per gallon the price.

Once you've hit the point where any further radiators/fans has 0 impact on performance, ANYTHING you allocate the money to other than more radiators/fans would be an improvement. It's a simple case of utility. Once people hit the water cooling boundary, they move onto phase change or put the money into other components. Most I've seen of someone going that far overboard on diminishing returns, but to each their own.

I just hope the cumulative fan noise doesn't bother you like the lights did.


----------



## vspec

This is overclock.net not the dell forums.

If your interested in stock no frills computers i suggest you go to the latter.


----------



## Bellagiofan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vspec;13356673*
> If your interested in stock no frills computers i suggest you go to the latter.


Your statement is so far removed from the subject matter, it's like trying to have an adult conversation with a 3 year old. What's next? Nanny nanny boo boo?

You can either measure by quality or by quantity. By net result or by gross expense. In my opinion, your preference to the latter on both is more of a sales pitch for overboard.net, not overclock.net.

I was just wondering if the OP had simply considered other options. It didn't call for juvenile radical fanboi defense.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Stal, your thoughts on chilled water?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bellagiofan;13356614*
> You're missing my point. I'm not calling the computer itself an investment, I was using the word 'investment' to mean 'allocation.' To use your own Ferrari analogy, it wouldn't be the difference between a Kia and a Ferrari. It would be the difference of, say, putting in the highest octane fuel available in the engine to reach the engine's max horsepower capability or putting in rocket fuel that doesn't increase the horsepower, but costs 100 times per gallon the price.
> 
> Once you've hit the point where any further radiators/fans has 0 impact on performance, ANYTHING you allocate the money to other than more radiators/fans would be an improvement. It's a simple case of utility. Once people hit the water cooling boundary, they move onto phase change or put the money into other components. Most I've seen of someone going that far overboard on diminishing returns, but to each their own.
> 
> I just hope the cumulative fan noise doesn't bother you like the lights did.


Now I understand where you're coming from. I understand how overkill that much radiator is, but not putting a rad there would be a waste of space. It's only and extra $180 for a 560 rad so it's not really an issue. The wc components are the cheap part. I've always wanted an absurd build and now that I can finally do it I don't see why not.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13358245*
> Stal, your thoughts on chilled water?


Good idea, I'll experiment with it on my current sig rig after I get the next one built. I'm a little OCD about keeping things internal so it'll take tons of planning. The pedestal part of my current build has plenty of room for it tho


----------



## UrbanSmooth

I'm pretty sure that you could do up a chiller setup that does more and (like it matters) costs less than several radiators.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13359198*
> I'm pretty sure that you could do up a chiller setup that does more and (like it matters) costs less than several radiators.


Agreed, don't want to experiment with a cooling method I've never tried before on such expensive hardware, I'll prob pick up an aquarium chiller and ghetto rig it in my pedestal come next January


----------



## vspec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bellagiofan;13357639*
> Your statement is so far removed from the subject matter, it's like trying to have an adult conversation with a 3 year old. What's next? Nanny nanny boo boo?
> 
> You can either measure by quality or by quantity. By net result or by gross expense. In my opinion, your preference to the latter on both is more of a sales pitch for overboard.net, not overclock.net.
> 
> I was just wondering if the OP had simply considered other options. It didn't call for juvenile radical fanboi defense.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Riveting tale, chap FTW.

+rep to you, sir.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I lolled as well, but stop bantering like children.

As far as I'm concerned right now I'm sticking to what's listed in the OP unless someone can come up with any ideas for faster fans with just as good of a performance/ noise ratio

edit: Anyone know of any truly quality flow meters? I definitely don't plan to put anything thermaltake in this build, but it's the only one I've ever seen used.


----------



## pcnoob1

Have you considered the MONSTA rads for the 360s? Doubt they are much better than your average 360 but they look nice. Especially the original monsta. With the carbon fiber siding.

Edit: nvrmind, Your not using 360s.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnoob1*


Have you considered the MONSTA rads for the 360s? Doubt they are much better than your average 360 but they look nice. Especially the original monsta. With the carbon fiber siding.


I actually decided on 3x 560 rads and 2x 280 rads. The monsta rads are neigh impossible to find tho. I tried finding them around a year ago when I was revamping a build, but they were no where to be found. Not really a fan of the monsta light, just doesn't look "special" for what it is. I really want to get some feser admiral rads if they're ever released. Going to hold off on buying rads for a while to see if they're released. I guess I can pick up the rest of the accessories in the mean time. 3x admiral series monster 560s would be pretty sweet. As long as they're under $300 each I'm down.


----------



## Spykerv

I don't think these noobs know the water in water cooling. Ignore them. Get a close to the change between ambient difference as possible within reason. Obviously 4.45 amps on a fan is just nuts. My 2amp Delta runs 210 cfm. 
Stallion ignore the noob, they just jelly.

Edit: stallion pretend the law of finishing returns doesn't exist


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spykerv*


I don't think these noobs know the water in water cooling. Ignore them. Get a close to the change between ambient difference as possible within reason. Obviously 4.45 amps on a fan is just nuts. My 2amp Delta runs 210 cfm. 
Stallion ignore the noob, they just jelly.

Edit: stallion pretend the law of finishing returns doesn't exist


It takes a ton of radiators to cool something that'll produce close to 1500 watts of heat dump, especially if you want a low water/air delta. Diminishing returns sucks, but having a system with a super low delta cooling that much equipment is rare.

Those fans would be way too loud for what I need. It is going in my bedroom so I need something that I can turn down at night so I'm able to sleep, preferably turn down to under 20db


----------



## UrbanSmooth

There's also these in-line filters:


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


There's also these in-line filters:




 I have one of those in my current loop. It saved my blocks from when I used coolant around 2 years ago


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*   Anyone know of any truly quality flow meters?.  
Heh:

 http://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-CL-W0138-Flow-Tx-Plus/dp/B000ZKL7I4/">


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


Heh:




but it's thermaltake







and plastic







. I will not buy something from a company that makes the Big Water water cooling abomination.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Well, there are built-in bay res meters.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

What about this one over the thermaltake? It seems super restrictive tho.


----------



## dmanstasiu

subbed, looks glorious


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Probably have to check out reviews and videos on it, Stal.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

looks like I have a long research day ahead of me tomorrow. Woot for finishing the remainder of my college assignments early.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Ordered more parts today and OP updated

Does anyone know where I can get tools to make sleeving much easier? I plan to make custom length wires, but am unsure of what exactly I need to do so. Any recommendations?

edit: I'm also thinking about pumps right now. Is it worth the extra money to get the MCP655 with speed control? I don't think I'll be able to hear them anyway over the sound of the fans so the MCP655-B without speed control should be fine. Would there ever be a circumstance where I would want to turn them down from maximum speed?


----------



## qUAan

First off you need to get the right sleeving.
Get them from mdpc-x
Tools....
Candle or hot air blower or lighter ( non preferable)
Tools from frozencpu to remove molex connectors made from sunbeam.
Clamps to hold sleeving stretched when applying shrink.
Xacto knife to cut and even out the shrinks
Soldering iron if are planning to make extensions.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *qUAan*


First off you need to get the right sleeving.
Get them from mdpc-x
Tools....
Candle or hot air blower or lighter ( non preferable)
Tools from frozencpu to remove molex connectors made from sunbeam.
Clamps to hold sleeving stretched when applying shrink.
Xacto knife to cut and even out the shrinks
Soldering iron if are planning to make extensions.


Or you could go to furryletters and save a chunk of change, lowes and save a chunk of change and yes the saved money on more upgrades?


----------



## pcnoob1

My 655 is not audible at full blast so i think you would be better off getting the normal version.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *qUAan*


First off you need to get the right sleeving.
Get them from mdpc-x
Tools....
Candle or hot air blower or lighter ( non preferable)
Tools from frozencpu to remove molex connectors made from sunbeam.
Clamps to hold sleeving stretched when applying shrink.
Xacto knife to cut and even out the shrinks
Soldering iron if are planning to make extensions.


Thanks very much for the suggestions and info, I was planning on using MDPC from the get go since it's supposedly top notch. Do you know what guage wire I should be using to make custom lengths? I have a completely modular psu, so going to rewire the entire harness as needed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spykerv*


Or you could go to furryletters and save a chunk of change, lowes and save a chunk of change and yes the saved money on more upgrades?


I've heard good things about furryletters, but is it comparable to MDPC? Does lowes carry the correct guage wire?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnoob1*


My 655 is not audible at full blast so i think you would be better off getting the normal version.


Ok, looks like I'll be getting the mcp655-b models then. It should save around $50 overall which is quite nice. Thanks!


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Seconded on the pumps being quite silent at setting #5. Just as long as they are decoupled, you will have no problems with vibrations.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I have a feeling that mounting the pumps in a way that reduces vibration is going to be a challenge in this case, especially since I don't feel comfortable drilling acrylic, but if there is a will there is a way.


----------



## qUAan

If I remember it's 16 gauge wires.
Could you read along the a wire, it should tell youbwhat gauge your wires are.
16 is standard but you never know.
Goodluck!
Sleeving can never be as perfect as done by Martin from eVGA forums FYI
He makes sleeved extensions.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I have a long time to perfect it so we'll see how it turns out. If I didn't need/ want custom lengths I would just get extensions, but sleeving the entire psu harness looks much more impressive especially when there is no where to hide cables.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13372953*
> I have a feeling that mounting the pumps in a way that reduces vibration is going to be a challenge in this case, especially since I don't feel comfortable drilling acrylic, but if there is a will there is a way.


Just use the foam that came with the PSU(s) and use double-sided tape. (See my TSF build log for more on that.)


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13373122*
> Just use the foam that came with the PSU(s) and use double-sided tape. (See my TSF build log for more on that.)


I'll check that out, I also ordered the pump mount from danger den. It was only ~$5 and was curious what it looks like and how it allows the pump(s) to mount. Might be able to mount all 4 on the 1 mount depending on its design. I'll just have to add some rubber grommets.


----------



## leichtwork

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13311631*
> I say cut, if you must. As long as the desk will still be able to have the necessary support, why not? Maybe see if any friends or neighbors are able to do it for you?


I built custom cabnets and was a carpenter for a long time. Do not cut that, Its there for support. Now you can put 2 temp braces up and remove it put the case in and then put it back. If you cut a section out of it you have removed all the integrity from the front of your desk. So remove and replace, but don't for get to brace it while you put the case in there.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leichtwork;13373243*
> I built custom cabnets and was a carpenter for a long time. Do not cut that, Its there for support. Now you can put 2 temp braces up and remove it put the case in and then put it back. If you cut a section out of it you have removed all the integrity from the front of your desk. So remove and replace, but don't for get to brace it while you put the case in there.


Solved that problem long ago, setting up another computing area in my bedroom. Purchased a desk and chair already, just have to get mounts for monitors and speakers. The case will fit nicely right next to the desk.


----------



## leichtwork

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13373291*
> Solved that problem long ago, setting up another computing area in my bedroom. Purchased a desk and chair already, just have to get mounts for monitors and speakers. The case will fit nicely right next to the desk.


I saw that a few pages later, I just felt like I need to say that quickly if I did not finish reading up to this point. I did not want you to do something that would damage your nice house.

I do have to say you are one of the few people that are going above and beyond and I can't wait to see more updates. Going to be a pretty sweet build.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Yay UPS man for bringing the PSU... seems like it took a beating in transit tho










edit: this pic also made me realize how much I need to get stainless appliances.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

exciting!


----------



## UrbanSmooth

That PSU is epic win!

100% modular with sleeved cables! Woot!


----------



## nzftw

holy hell! subd!

But whats the need to upgrade!? id sell my dead grandmothers organs for your current rig!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Received a Western Digital 2TB Black as a graduation gift from our neighbors by our beach house. Definitely an awesome gift for a couple of 84 year olds







This will definitely make a great addition to the other 3 I planned to pick up.




I also emailed Danger Den. Debbi said that my case will be shipped out either Monday or Tuesday so I should receive it the following week since it has to come all of the way from the west coast. As soon as I get back from NC I'll be ordering a slew of MCP655s or radiators as well, just not sure which yet.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

The beach looks so very relaxing.

Just add a beautiful woman and call it a weekend.


----------



## owikh84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13396642*
> That PSU is epic win!
> 
> 100% modular with sleeved cables! Woot!


well the sleeve is kinda bad tho:


----------



## Somenamehere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikh84;13501903*
> well the sleeve is kinda bad tho:


He is probably going to redo it all individually.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikh84;13501903*
> well the sleeve is kinda bad tho:


I'm making fully custom cables for the whole harness. I'll only be using the ends of the stock cables. Im using one in my current build and am quite aware how crappy the cables are. Custom sleeving and custom lengths is the only way to go with any psu


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

My tubing came in a few days ago and I was finally able to pick it up at our front office.



Also thanks to a rather large graduation gift from a very close friend I will be ordering nearly everything within the next 24 hours. I still need help finding the gtx560 radiators and the lamptron fc-8 in black tho. Everywhere I look does not have 3 gtx 560s in stock. I would like to order more than just 1 rad from each place in order to keep shipping costs down so If you all can find anywhere that has 3 in stock (under $190 each preferable) I will greatly appreciate it. I will be ordering only 16 fans right now because I am not positive that push/pull will fit on all of the rads so measurements will be made and fans ordered later accordingly.

Apparently the case is still in production, but I suppose there's no rush since I don't quite yet have the rest of the components.

And for all of you doubters out there... yes this is actually happening


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Wow, everything all in one lump sum? A true high roller like Yours Truly.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Cheaper to order all at once since only have to pay for shipping once. Aquatuning gives free shipping over X amount so when I order my 2nd batch of fans that won't be an issue. I think it only takes 6 fans to hit the free shipping marker. If I don't pull the trigger soon I may waste the money on a Lingenfelter tvs2300 supercharger kit, so might as well buy it before I actually start thinking about what I'm buying.

Any help on finding those rads will be AWESOME and I will love you forever unconditionally.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

PM'd you.


----------



## Jason33w

Epic sub!


----------



## Enialius

Love this build bro! Sure to be the best of MML!


----------



## SoMBrA

This one looks promising, let's see how it ends


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

16 fans and controller ordered! The fan controller is out of stock and will be restocked on the 27th so I should receive shipment by the first of June.



now to finish up finding the rest of the components at the best price. Looks like I'll be waiting to pick up the rads since no one has the gen two gtx series in stock

edit: 2x Black Ice GTX 280 rads on the way as well







Only purchased ground shipping so I figure they'll arrive sometime next week.


----------



## tamas

+1 for avatar. I'm currently living lexington as well


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tamas;13544799*
> +1 for avatar. I'm currently living lexington as well


Thx







There seem to be a ton of ppl on here that live in lexington for some reason. I wouldn't have pegged it as a place where hardware enthusiasts would be, especially since there's no where to buy decent hardware for hundreds of miles and KY isn't really known for a population that can even read nevertheless one that's computer literate.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I've been pondering lately about reservoirs. For some reason I like super duper large ones. I think they look pretty badass. Does anyone have any suggestions for a reservoir? Preferably longer than 12 inches or so since space really isn't an issue for this build. I'd also like a method to mount the reservoir to the radiator/ fans that is very secure and doesn't allow it move, just like the bracket system for the danger den radiator reservoir I posted. If the reservoir is the same diameter tho I can just order that bracket from Danger Den. I would prefer a reservoir that has black ends.

That reminds me. I have a spare DD rad res hanging around here somewhere. I Suppose I'll just order another bracket from DD for it unless you all can come up with something better.

Also, the case feet will be replenished this friday at mnpctech so I'll be ordering them as soon as they are.


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13549159*
> I've been pondering lately about reservoirs. For some reason I like super duper large ones. I think they look pretty badass. Does anyone have any suggestions for a reservoir? Preferably longer than 12 inches or so since space really isn't an issue for this build. I'd also like a method to mount the reservoir to the radiator/ fans that is very secure and doesn't allow it move, just like the bracket system for the danger den radiator reservoir I posted. If the reservoir is the same diameter tho I can just order that bracket from Danger Den. I would prefer a reservoir that has black ends.
> 
> That reminds me. I have a spare DD rad res hanging around here somewhere. I Suppose I'll just order another bracket from DD for it unless you all can come up with something better.
> 
> Also, the case feet will be replenished this friday at mnpctech so I'll be ordering them as soon as they are.


What about the largest Frozen-Q res?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.;13549249*
> What about the largest Frozen-Q res?


I currently have a 400mm blue one and am not impressed with it. Build quality is kind of crappy. I'm not looking for something flashy since everything in the build will be black.


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13549310*
> I currently have a 400mm blue one and am not impressed with it. Build quality is kind of crappy. I'm not looking for something flashy since everything in the build will be black.


Hmmmm, something flashy?

A cathode behind an I&H Stealth Res?


----------



## pcnoob1

Big and not to flashy
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13130/ex-res-277/Phobya_Balancer_450_Reservoir_-_Black_Nickel_45219.html?tl=g30c97#blank


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fr0st.*


Hmmmm, something flashy?

A cathode behind an I&H Stealth Res?


not flashy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnoob1*


Big and not to flashy
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13...l=g30c97#blank


and I think you've found my new reservoir







+1


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

ordered bitspower dual d5 pumptop and phobya balancer 450 black nickel reservoir. Just a few things left, but am waiting for stock to arrive in store that sell them the cheapest before I order. No reason to spend extra on parts. In order to mount the reservoir I'm going to just pick up some spare Danger Den rad res mounting equipment from Danger Den since both reservoirs are the same outer diameter. It seems to be the best rad mounting system I've seen (when wanting to mount the res to a rad or fans).



edit: Black Aluminum MNPCtech case feet ordered as well thanks to them coming in stock early


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I have another question for everyone. I've been looking at monitors for this build and I am very unsure which one to get. I only plan to have 1 since this computer won't really be used for gaming (what my current rig is for in my living room) and It'll be used as a workstation for random assignments at get at lawschool and as a folding rig more than anything else. I'm looking for an awesome monitor with great colors and a great response time for its size. Budget is <$2000, but closer to $1500 would be great. The bigger the better, but no TVs or anything with a tuner. I'm not entertaining surround for this rig since if I really do want surround I can move my current 3 monitors (which I am quite happy with) over to the new rig and take the new monitor over to my current rig.

edit: Case just shipped! Wooooooot!

Jab-tech estimaties that it'll be refilled with gtx560s within 3 weeks which is pretty good timing so I'll have the money needed for them.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Dell U3011


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


Dell U3011


how does it compare to the hp zr30w?


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Dell pretty much knows their shizzle, for shizzle, my nizzle. So, get going, will ya?


----------



## Ironwolf1974

Ive heard the dell is the best...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


Dell pretty much knows their shizzle, for shizzle, my nizzle. So, get going, will ya?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ironwolf1974*


Ive heard the dell is the best...


Sounds good to me. I suppose I'll try to guilt my parents into this as a grad gift since they didn't get me anything or I'll just play the waiting game until funds are adequate.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=dell+u3011&hl=en&cid=7045250215383905187&os=sellers#scoring=tp


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13566106*
> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=dell+u3011&hl=en&cid=7045250215383905187&os=sellers#scoring=tp


hmmmm ~$1100. Seems barely more than the zr30w







+1

edit: I know it'll be a while from now, but I'm trying to consider whether black nickel or acetal blocks will look best on the gpus. Any thoughts?


----------



## pcnoob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13566144*
> hmmmm ~$1100. Seems barely more than the zr30w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> edit: I know it'll be a while from now, but I'm trying to consider whether black nickel or acetal blocks will look best on the gpus. Any thoughts?


Considering your case, fans and tubing is black I would go with the nickel. Just for a little contrast. Unless your wanting it completely blacked out.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcnoob1;13566314*
> Considering your case, fans and tubing is black I would go with the nickel. Just for a little contrast. Unless your wanting it completely blacked out.


That's how I was leaning since the nickel and acetal EK blocks have plating problems and I already purchased a black nickel reservoir. The DD black nickel blocks look pretty sweet imo and I haven't heard of any problems yet. I'm not putting any lighting in the rig since it ends up being more of a pain in the butt than it's worth and it would take away from the black theme. Hopefully there will be some black nickel mobo blocks in the future otherwise I suppose I'll just stick to acetal ones, same goes for cpu and ram blocks as well. I don't feel like going regular chrome since that's all I have in my current build and looking to switch it up a little.


----------



## Couch Potato

Keep it all black.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Fedex man had a little surprise for me this morning

Phobya Balancer 450



I just want to comment that OMG this reservoir is HUGE


Bitspower Dual D5 Mod top



I honestly think that filling and bleeding a loop with that res and dual d5s will happen rather quickly and without any hassle.


----------



## fr0st.

Nice.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

I'm curious why you went with high-FPI rads and low-speed fans... Did I miss something?









Build looks awesome though, keep up the good work!


----------



## 161029

Never seen a Phobia res.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*


I'm curious why you went with high-FPI rads and low-speed fans... Did I miss something?









Build looks awesome though, keep up the good work!










They're actually midspeed fans. The GTX series radiators begin to beat out every other rad at around 1500 rpm. Since the noiseblockers I ordered are 1700 rpm there really isn't any other rad that would be better. Take a look here. @1800 rpm (close enough) the gtx series is winning by a significant amount while at 1400 rpm it is losing by just a slight bit. I figured that at 1700 rpm it would be the best not by a lot, but a little. Plus there really aren't many 560 rads out there.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Never seen a Phobia res.


seems to have the best build quality of any res I've used (koolance, xspc, DD, frozenQ)


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


They're actually midspeed fans. The GTX series radiators begin to beat out every other rad at around 1500 rpm. Since the noiseblockers I ordered are 1700 rpm there really isn't any other rad that would be better. Take a look here. @1800 rpm (close enough) the gtx series is winning by a *significant amount*.


By ~1 degree









I was just curious, I was thinking that change happened at more like 2k rpm. Should be some powerful cooling either way


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*


*By ~1 degree*









I was just curious, I was thinking that change happened at more like 2k rpm. Should be some powerful cooling either way










Yeah, 1 degree is a ton when dealing with only a 360 rad, but I'm pretty sure it won't matter with a total of 2240 rad area no matter which ones I bought. I'm going to go push/pull but I have to do some measurements when I get the case next week after the rads are installed to see If I can add pull on all of the rads or just some of them.

I thought the same until I started researching. My only other choice was the sr1 series or wait for the admiral series to come out.


----------



## Vertix

Can't wait to see more of this build. Looks awesome!


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13584315*


Hey, Stal, your giant bong showed up.


----------



## grishkathefool

no doubt, that picture reminds me of many forgotten nights in the 80's and 90's.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I'm sure it could easily be modded into one







Especially with all of the apparently awesome stuff in KY. It also reminds me of when I didn't have a funnel, but direly needed a beer bong. Grabbed a spare koolance tnk 240, screwed off an end, attached a compression fitting and some primochill, and voila the party now had a beer bong.


----------



## Skoobs

i would personally go with a radiator that works well at 1000 and 1700 rpm, and run the fans at 60% power when you arent doing things that produce a lot of heat... for the sake of the noise and power.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs;13589080*
> i would personally go with a radiator that works well at 1000 and 1700 rpm, and run the fans at 60% power when you arent doing things that produce a lot of heat... for the sake of the noise and power.


The problem with that is that there are only 3 types of 560 rads in existence (sr-1, gtx, and admiral pending its release). Assuming that I will be folding nearly 24/7 want such a low water/air delta there really isn't any other choice. Even at 1700 rpm this setup will be much quieter than even my current one using lower speed fans. I honestly don't mess with fan speeds all that much. The controller is really there just to make installing that many fans convenient and take up a 5.25 bay space since I will be running them at 100% all of the time. HW labs radiators have the best build quality from my experience. I'm through purchasing the XSPC crap that everyone recommends. I gave nearly all of my RX rads away due to poor build and finish and went out and bought sr-1 rads. No way in hell I'm buying swiftech rads since those belong in a different level of build. The only thing that I would have considered would have been TFC rads if they were made in the proper size. There simply isn't a rad out there that can cool better than a GTX series rad of the same size. Think for a second... even if I do turn them down to even 1000 rpm where they are abysmal at cooling I would still have more cooling than a majority of builds on this forum. I'm not looking for 60% fanspeed performance, but instead 100%. I want the most out of this system when it comes benchmark and folding time, not idle or piddle time.

If you can find better radiators (build quality, finish, and cooling capacity at 1700 rpm) I will gladly purchase them.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Wait a minute, there's a newer 560 rad coming out?

::rubs hands together::


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13589350*
> Wait a minute, there's a newer 560 rad coming out?
> 
> ::rubs hands together::


and a wait for it







... 700 rad as well thanks to Feser. The Monsta Admiral 700 is going to be INSANE. Gives me ideas for an enclosure to house a few of those monsters.

I'm thinking Danger Den could probably make a custom enclosure like their rad box to hold 3 of them. I suppose I'd just mount it on the wall above my monitor and set it up on a loop with a heat exchanger and quick disconnects to this build. I'd definitely run coolant in it since there would be no blocks to gunk up lol. Mostly just for looks and something to stare at while daydreaming reading over cases. I need a project for next year. might as well start pondering it now since this one is going to be cake.


----------



## UrbanSmooth




----------



## fat_italian_stallion

don't u mean


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Philosoraptor FTW!! ROFL!!

I require links to the Feser Monsta Admiral 700, sir.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13589491*
> Philosoraptor FTW!! ROFL!!
> 
> I require links to the Feser Monsta Admiral 700, sir.



Here
after it loads click the star on the right under the monsta 140 heading


----------



## UrbanSmooth

*"Aye, aye, Captain."*


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

You could always get a pedestal for your ascension, swap out all of ur rads for the feser admirals and rename it "The Galleon"


----------



## UrbanSmooth

That'd be one heck of a custom Pedestal.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

ur handy with a dremel right? Just hijack a box truck and go to town.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

LOL, there's a plan.


----------



## grishkathefool

You're building this monster just as a folding rig?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13589195*
> The problem with that is that there are only 3 types of 560 rads in existence (sr-1, gtx, and admiral pending its release). Assuming that I will be folding nearly 24/7 want such a low water/air delta there really isn't any other choice. Even at 1700 rpm this setup will be much quieter than even my current one using lower speed fans. I honestly don't mess with fan speeds all that much. The controller is really there just to make installing that many fans convenient and take up a 5.25 bay space since I will be running them at 100% all of the time. HW labs radiators have the best build quality from my experience. I'm through purchasing the XSPC crap that everyone recommends. I gave nearly all of my RX rads away due to poor build and finish and went out and bought sr-1 rads. No way in hell I'm buying swiftech rads since those belong in a different level of build. The only thing that I would have considered would have been TFC rads if they were made in the proper size. There simply isn't a rad out there that can cool better than a GTX series rad of the same size. Think for a second... even if I do turn them down to even 1000 rpm where they are abysmal at cooling I would still have more cooling than a majority of builds on this forum. I'm not looking for 60% fanspeed performance, but instead 100%. I want the most out of this system when it comes benchmark and folding time, not idle or piddle time.
> 
> If you can find better radiators (build quality, finish, and cooling capacity at 1700 rpm) I will gladly purchase them.


First time i saw the choice of your RAD's i got very interested in your "little" project







.
I own XSPC and SR1 ,i have nothing bad to say about XSPC all tho i noticed some reports of unhappy owners which could indicate some corner cutting by XSPC...not the best sign,
I have to admit the quality of HWL rads are second to non and yes there is only few 560's as of now ..but the 420 Aqua Computer AirPlex Revolution looks very promising and with the new 280,560 variant coming in the future we might have something to get excited about.
Good looking build bud.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*












You need some new pants too?

Nice build.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


You're building this monster just as a folding rig?










Pretty much as well as some benching and as a workstation for those resource demanding word documents I'll be dealing with next year







In all honesty I just needed a project to work on. I just finished overhauling the engine on my dunebuggy (72 vdub, dual weber idfs, all new chrome plating, blah blah) and finished mods on my truck. I don't really have anywhere to store a boat so this is really the only other project I could undertake without having to travel back and forth between my condo in downtown lex and farm in nicholasville. You know how god awful Nicholasville road traffic gets. There's only so much time I can spend piddling around UK's gym and watching stocks online before I go crazy. I've entertained some jobs, but there aren't any around that aren't god awful. I wouldn't mind working on a horse farm, but the position I applied for was taken. Other than this I don't really have a project until next march or so.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


First time i saw the choice of your RAD's i got very interested in your "little" project







.
I own XSPC and SR1 ,i have nothing bad to say about XSPC all tho i noticed some reports of unhappy owners which could indicate some corner cutting by XSPC...not the best sign,
I have to admit the quality of HWL rads are second to non and yes there is only few 560's as of now ..but the 420 Aqua Computer AirPlex Revolution looks very promising and with the new 280,560 variant coming in the future we might have something to get excited about.
Good looking build bud.










It might have been my batch of RX rads, but the finish flaked on all of them and two came with leaks (which were RMAed). Even the ones I received after the RMA flaked. No reason for that. SR1s are great. I love mine so much. They feel solid and high quality. The finish is amazing as well. Those aquacomputer rads look pretty awesome. I have friends all starting new builds this summer planning for IB release so I might be able to talk one of them into trying out those rads. I really wanted the feser admiral monstas but I can't wait that long. It's been 8 months past their supposed release date and still nothing.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElementR*


You need some new pants too?

Nice build.


What are these pants that you speak of?

Back on topic:
Stal, other than the link that you provided for the Monsta 700 rad, is there any other information available?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13595615*
> What are these pants that you speak of?
> 
> Back on topic:
> Stal, other than the link that you provided for the Monsta 700 rad, is there any other information available?


Only info around about it is from the manufacturer sadly. There was a review last year on the 360 but forgot where it's from


----------



## UrbanSmooth

So, we can maybe expect the 700 to be out later this year?

::fingers crossed::


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

one can only dream


----------



## Spykerv

http://www.tfc-admiral.com/

Dear.. sweet... God....................
It almost sounded like Duke when I clicked on the 700. HOLY MOSES.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv;13599568*
> http://www.tfc-admiral.com/
> 
> Dear.. sweet... God....................
> It almost sounded like Duke when I clicked on the 700. HOLY MOSES.


Ahhh hahaaa!!

I am really looking for to seeing this rad in action. It could easily cool an SLI/CF/CPU loop by itself.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13599913*
> Ahhh hahaaa!!
> 
> I am really looking for to seeing this rad in action. It could easily cool an SLI/CF/CPU loop by itself.


dont you mean dual cpus and 4 way sli / quadfire?


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Not Admiral talk again! I thought they got prematurely killed by some unsavory business...? I guess they're not modular anymore from the site but it's hard to tell. Definitely fitting in a F.I.S. build if they ever come out


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

It would be awesome to commission a tall doublwide tower from DD that could house two of the 700s up front, one in the back and possibly a 280 or 420 on the bottom. Would definitely need a cheesy name like Fortress Maximus or Omega Supreme.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

-Removed-


----------



## grishkathefool

Beautiful lawn. Is that Clark, Woodford, or Scott county?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

-Removed-


----------



## Spykerv

Beautiful home/porch/grass!! 
I'm mad jelly. Also congrats on graduation!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

-Removed-


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


It would be awesome to commission a tall doublwide tower from DD that could house two of the 700s up front, one in the back and possibly a 280 or 420 on the bottom. Would definitely need a cheesy name like Fortress Maximus or Omega Supreme.


...Optimus Prime?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


I'm stuck at my parents' farm for this week caring for the horses while they go on a trip (great graduation gift right?) so I had to have everything held at the fedex by my condo back in the city. I'll be able to pick up my case next monday if they're still open by the time I get back. I've never realized the difference in how people live (technologically). They finally got rid of dialup a few months ago (thank god I would be in the fetal position now crying if they still had it). I have a strong urge to rip apart their pc and rewire it (athlon x2 rig), maybe overnight some parts from newegg and make it not so ghetto. It's still a hard decision whether I want to do that or cut 40 acres of grass. Trying to figure out which would be more frustrating... cutting grass in 85 degree whether or ripping apart an old dell only to be surprised by things living inside. On a side note... I've definitely gotten fatter in the last day I've been here. The 3 freezers in the guest house are full of about 65-70 ben and jerry's pints and 20 racks of ribs. I should have brought my old wc gear and watercooled that dell. If ONLY I had thought of that maybe I could stop myself from gluttony -_-

*snip*


Beautiful house, and Ben&Jerry's ftw!


----------



## pcnoob1

Ooohh I like the 700. I've been wanting to Down size to a nice mid tower. Something like a Lian Li and that rad is perfect to mount on the back. Also you sparked my interest in your dune buggy. Care to post a pic? I've been looking into shifter karts but I dont really know all that much about them. Might be a new hobby of mine.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

-Removed-


----------



## Lee Stevens

Nice way to cut the grass lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Nice ride you got there, Stal.


----------



## pcnoob1

You have to much fun stalian haha


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnoob1*


You have to much fun stalian haha


Life is short, we need to make the most of it.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Now that this thread has been completely derailed, time for me to put it back on track. My case was delivered today to the Fedex by my condo where I'll pick it up and the two 280 rads as well as the case feet were delivered this morning to my complex's front office. Fans and controller are shipping out on the 27th and with 2 day shipping I should see them either monday or tuesday. Can't wait for monday. There will be some epic updates. Still deciding whether I should melt everyone's eyeballs with HDR or not


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13622278*
> Still deciding whether I should melt everyone's eyeballs with HDR or not


Umm... Yes!


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13622278*
> Still deciding whether I should melt everyone's eyeballs with HDR or not


Yes.


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13622278*
> Still deciding whether I should melt everyone's eyeballs with HDR or not


You shouldn't even have to contemplate that...


----------



## Enialius

Hey bro! Glad to see you finally got that dune buggy worked up finally. Cant wait wait to see your case if its full HDR glory lol.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enialius;13626104*
> Hey bro! Glad to see you finally got that dune buggy worked up finally. Cant wait wait to see your case if its full HDR glory lol.


seriously... need to get a plate for it so I can make it my daily this summer now that gas is killing me @ 8mpg in town. Yall need to come to lex and build it with me. Fallout have everything in the 800d yet?


----------



## Enialius

LOL i cant get away this weekend but any time after monday is good for me as far as I know. My bro got his case in today but he is waiting to put it together for his RMA to EVGA and a quote from the guy who is going to paint it (black with red metal flake). MPG is part of the reason why I got a diesel truck... and the power... ok mostly the power but the MPGs are nice 2... My bro got 20 mpg going to cincinnati last week... mine usually runs around 14 . Big wheels/tires for the Loss in this case


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enialius;13626350*
> LOL i cant get away this weekend but any time after monday is good for me as far as I know. My bro got his case in today but he is waiting to put it together for his RMA to EVGA and a quote from the guy who is going to paint it (black with red metal flake). MPG is part of the reason why I got a diesel truck... and the power... ok mostly the power but the MPGs are nice 2... My bro got 20 mpg going to cincinnati last week... mine usually runs around 14 . Big wheels/tires for the Loss in this case


Any time after next Tuesday is good for me esp since most of the parts will be in by then. Gotta get to ordering pumps n such tomorrow.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I'm about to order my pumps right now and am wondering which MCP655 I should get. Does the 655-B work as well as the 655 with speed control at 5? or would the 655 B perform similarly to the speed control at 4?


----------



## coolhandluke41

655 vario is just a natch stronger than basic ,they both offer speed control as far as know
"655 B perform similarly to the speed control at 4?"..yes


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


655 vario is just a natch stronger than basic ,they both offer speed control as far as know
"655 B perform similarly to the speed control at 4?"..yes


Looks like I'll be getting a few varios. Tyvm +1


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Pumps and mod kits ordered







Two more pumps, modkits, and another dual top will be ordered if needed for increased flow. Dual dual 655s in parallel is the eventual plan, but I want to check out flow first to see if adding them would even matter.


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice ,you my want to get some PTGELS for them


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

pt gel? to mount them?


----------



## coolhandluke41

adhesive neoprene pads will do but for esthetic's i like PTGELS,or is there something i don't know ? how you going to mount them?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;13634617*
> adhesive neoprene pads will do but for esthetic's i like PTGELS,or is there something i don't know ? how you going to mount them?


mounting them on the pump mounts that come with the case. Not sure what they look like or how they work yet, but I'll figure that out when I finally get my hands on them


----------



## wermad

new build


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Just got back to my condo and there were boxes of goodies waiting for me. Be ready for some updates







Sadly I couldn't pick up my case today since Fedex is closed


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Here are some of the goodies that arrived today


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

OMG the pump parts! Seriously... bitspower and switfech have made uber modding 655s super easy. Kudos to them

*Parts:*


*Assembled:* (still need to sleeve)




These pumps are much bigger than I thought they were. Originally I thought they'd only be slightly bigger than 355s, but they are awesomely huge and sexy. Hopefully I can fit another pair of pumps in the case.








Be ready for case pics tomorrow


----------



## Jason4i7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13689639*
> OMG the pump parts! Seriously... bitspower and switfech have made uber modding 655s super easy. Kudos to them
> 
> *Parts:*
> 
> 
> *Assembled:* (still need to sleeve)
> 
> 
> 
> These pumps are much bigger than I thought they were. Originally I thought they'd only be slightly bigger than 355s, but they are awesomely huge and sexy. Hopefully I can fit another pair of pumps in the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be ready for case pics tomorrow


Reposted this to paste these pics again. Love these pumps and cant wait till i get my top and dress up kit. I REALLY like the matte black.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason4i7;13690003*
> Reposted this to paste these pics again. Love these pumps and cant wait till i get my top and dress up kit. I REALLY like the matte black.


They seriously look and feel awesome. The only completely solid pump setup I've ever felt. Definitely worth the ~$350


----------



## Jason4i7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


They seriously look and feel awesome. The only completely solid pump setup I've ever felt. Definitely worth the ~$350


Indeed. If I ever go with gpu blocks I might add a second pump. But 1 is enough for me at the moment. I cant wait till this is all put together.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

It'll be a while since the mobo, cpus, and gpus aren't out that I want to use, but everything else will be ready before hand. Definitely not building this to run a sandy bridge rig. Gotta have those two nf200s and either 8 or 10 cores per cpu. Trying to decide whether I want to run 4 ssds in raid or just two larger ones.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


They seriously look and feel awesome. The only completely solid pump setup I've ever felt. Definitely worth the ~$350


I'm a huge proponent of D5's over 35* they run cooler, tend to last longer and, to me, look much better









You and shtsh00tr need to decide who's going to have the best rig...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*


I'm a huge proponent of D5's over 35* they run cooler, tend to last longer and, to me, look much better









You and shtsh00tr need to decide who's going to have the best rig...


lol. He'll beat me since I only have room for 1 PSU so overclocks will be limited unless I can find one around 2000 watts to replace the st1500. If you can find one that's readily available let me know. Jab-tech needs to get more GTX560s in stock... I want to order and want to save tons of $. Aquatuning is being stupid and says my fan controller won't be in until the 17th so I'm trying to cancel that part of the order and have the fans shipped. I'll order the controller stateside.

I think I'm going to go for all FTW gpus and sell the blocks off of them if they are binned properly unlike what happened with the 480s where vanillas were able to run higher clocks than FTW editions in most cases. Maybe if EVGA steps up it's game with the GPU blocks I won't have to swap them out since the ones on the 580s are pretty sweet.

655s seem to be much much better pumps than 35* pumps. The plastic isn't thin and cheap looking/feeling and the motor is huge. So much potential for longevity and great performance once modded. As soon as I put the case together tomorrow I'll find out whether I have a place to mount 2 more 655s which in parallel with my current ones will be able to push out a serious flowrate.


----------



## coolhandluke41

D5 is basically a bullet proof tank


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

OP edited bc of EK making crap. Suggestion for CPU blocks will be greatly appreciated. Preferably in black. If I can't get black then I'm thinking about going with 2x kryos .925 blocks.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


OP edited bc of EK making crap. Suggestion for CPU blocks will be greatly appreciated. Preferably in black. If I can't get black then I'm thinking about going with 2x kryos .925 blocks.


520$ in two cpu blocks...







,sounds like a wallpaper material








I think I know what you mean by.. " melt your eyeballs"


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


655s seem to be much much better pumps than 35* pumps. The plastic isn't thin and cheap looking/feeling and the motor is huge. So much potential for longevity and great performance once modded. As soon as I put the case together tomorrow I'll find out whether I have a place to mount 2 more 655s which in parallel with my current ones will be able to push out a serious flowrate.


You being who you are, will probably want to see this. I'm debating doing it to mine except I really can't solder (don't have quality iron here







).

Edit: My plan is to do the mod and then hook them to Speedfan which has the event reporting and could alert me of a failure.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;13693621*
> You being who you are, will probably want to see this. I'm debating doing it to mine except I really can't solder (don't have quality iron here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Edit: My plan is to do the mod and then hook them to Speedfan which has the event reporting and could alert me of a failure.


That is seriously awesome. I'll ask my dad to bring up his soldering gear when they come to lexington next weekend. Btw, what's the ETA on ur cobra build?


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13697020*
> That is seriously awesome. I'll ask my dad to bring up his soldering gear when they come to lexington next weekend. Btw, what's the ETA on ur cobra build?


Thanks, I thought you'd like to know about the mod! ETA is soon- Fann shipped some stuff off to me this morning, and there was a minor hiccup with the midplate (got dropped so he's repainting before shipping) so the midplate and doors (held longer to make the louvers in them) will be arriving next week. Hoping to at least have some nice unboxing shots this weekend


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Look what's arrived!!!!


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Looks like a Danger Den case?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86;13700329*
> Looks like a Danger Den case?


Yes indeed


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13700520*
> Yes indeed


score one up for me









Can't wait to see more.

I was down at the DD shop this last weekend.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Finally some case pics after about 3 hours of assembly. I need to order new bottom and top panels so that I can accommodate more radiators. As is currently I can't fit a 560 rad on the back and a 280 on the bottom so I'm going to have a new bottom panel made to fit a 240 on the bottom and then place the 280 rad up top with a new top panel. So all in all 3x 560, 2x 280, 1x240 rads will be in this beast. DD also forgot to send me a back panel radiator mounting bracket and didn't drill a brace properly so I should have those new parts in early next week. So far DD has been the best experience yet with cases. Debbi is AWESOME to work with and even sends detailed diagrams of how to shove more rads into the case.

THIS CASE IS HUGE!!!! It makes my UFO w/ pedestal look like a mid tower. Build quality is superb and best yet. The acrylic is extremely resilient and super hard.

FINALLY some pics!!!!

*Epic Packaging* Most evil packaging I've ever dealt with. Peanuts *EVERYWHERE*, sticky plastic wrap on everything, and that brown sticky stuff I had to peal off of the acrylic. Just so mean of DD!



*Right Side* (sorry about lighting, I'll update with better pics later, but the light is god awful in my condo right now so these are the best I could get from my phone.)



*Left Side*


I will be drilling new holes once the new bottom arrives in order to fit my case feet. Stock holes are in the wrong place and no where near big enough.

Also got a grad gift in the mail from my friend that's in Korea serving his mandatory military service that I've known and lived with for about 10 years, more family than my most of my real family lol. Engraving was pretty touching.


----------



## grishkathefool

Congratulations, bro!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13704631*
> Congratulations, bro!


Many thanks man when I get everything in you all that are in lex are more than welcome to come and help build.

Just to give you all an idea about size I put it up against my UFO build. The Double Wide Tower 29 is so much deeper and taller it's absurd.


----------



## 5outh

Eeeee! I can't wait to see you start filling that thing up!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

The only conundrum now is where to mount the pump and how to do it. The pump bracket that came with the case is only mean to mount a single pump. I have to see how Origin mounts its pumps so I can do the same.

Edit: Conundrum solved. I'm going to mod the bitspower pump mounting brackets to work as mounts for the dual 655s. Going to remove 1 arm of each bracket and use them both to mount the pump to the bottom of the case. Which would make me have to go down to a 140mm rad instead of a 240 on the bottom in order to fit it.

Continuing the awesome... my fans shipped today and will be here tomorrow!!! All the way from GERMANY! Now that's what I call service


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

GTX 560 rad ordered!!!! Only got one for now since everywhere is sold out except for PPCs who wants $200 for 1. Got jab-tech's last. Woot


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13704730*
> Many thanks man when I get everything in you all that are in lex are more than welcome to come and help build.


I would love to! I haven't messed with a WC system yet. If nothing else, it would be fun to watch one come together.


----------



## Enialius

Sup bro! Been working all day on the prototype travle box. Had to pull it appart a couple of times to fix some design flaws but it is almost done. Ran out of wood so I got to get some more tomorrow. Not going to be as cheap as I had hoped but still not unreasonable. I will take pics and throw them up as soon as I get done sometime late tomorrow. I got a lot of other stuff to do so I will be lucky to have time to get it done by then. Really excited to see your new case! It looks awesome! You can bet I will make the trip to Lex to see how it goes together.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13705576*
> I would love to! I haven't messed with a WC system yet. If nothing else, it would be fun to watch one come together.


definitely, I'll send u a pm when I'm about to get things rolling this summer
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enialius;13705742*
> Sup bro! Been working all day on the prototype travle box. Had to pull it appart a couple of times to fix some design flaws but it is almost done. Ran out of wood so I got to get some more tomorrow. Not going to be as cheap as I had hoped but still not unreasonable. I will take pics and throw them up as soon as I get done sometime late tomorrow. I got a lot of other stuff to do so I will be lucky to have time to get it done by then. Really excited to see your new case! It looks awesome! You can bet I will make the trip to Lex to see how it goes together.


Awesome! I need to see this beast of a carrying case, well crate rather. Btw, existence is coming down the weekend of June 10th (his bday) so you all should come in. We can get some modding done, 4 wheelin, and some partying.


----------



## Enialius

LOL I am all about that. I will have to jam it into my callender. Woundnt miss ex's b-day for the world... *thinks silently to himself* "I wonder what I could get him..." I guess cash is always king but I will try to think of something a little more interesting than that. Could you do me a favor and check with Trail Blazers and see how much they would charge you to get a 5" stainless exhaust and DPF delete/Smarty JR for an 08 dodge 6.7L? I know you are in tight with them so I was hoping they might give you a better price then they would me.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enialius;13706178*
> LOL I am all about that. I will have to jam it into my callender. Woundnt miss ex's b-day for the world... *thinks silently to himself* "I wonder what I could get him..." I guess cash is always king but I will try to think of something a little more interesting than that. Could you do me a favor and check with Trail Blazers and see how much they would charge you to get a 5" stainless exhaust and DPF delete/Smarty JR for an 08 dodge 6.7L? I know you are in tight with them so I was hoping they might give you a better price then they would me.


Sounds good to me. I'll check with them sometime this week for you if you want. One guy has to be there tho (Jesse). Probably $600+ depending on the brand (not that it really matters it's just a straight pipe). Mod tools are always a good gift.


----------



## Enialius

lol MNPCTech acutually has an awesome PC Modder Ruler & Gauge. It is their 10th anniversary version made out of copper. I am super in love with it. ****The rusted wheels im my brain begin go grind as if trying to come to life. Suddenly you hear a crashing sound and smoke pours out of my ears as the whole thing grinds to a stop****


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

-Removed-


----------



## Enialius

That is pretty sick! I will do some poking around the internet to see if I can find anything that speaks to me and get back to you. For some reason 5" exhausts in stainless are really hard to find. I may end up going for a 4" but I wont be happy about it lol. As long as I get a DPF delete I will be able to live with it.


----------



## fr0st.

That looks sick!

Reminds me of the batmobile...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I love how off topic this thread gets between updates. It's simply amazing


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


I love how off topic this thread gets between updates. It's simply amazing


Only the best threads do that


----------



## R3apR369

Nice build, and ride! I'm following this while at work, Hah. Procrastination at its best!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

-Removed-


----------



## R3apR369

By the looks of that driveway, you must have a really nice place, lol. You an army vet? Or just got good cash flow?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

-Removed-


----------



## R3apR369

What's gonna happen to your previous build? Donations!? Lol


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

-Removed-


----------



## R3apR369

Well, never hurts to have two gaming pc's! Lol. You would definitely make some cash if you parted out that system though. Those monitors sure looked cramped :'(


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

It'll be nice to have around for when I have friends over for a lan. One won't have to lug a desktop over. Monitors don't feel cramped when you're sitting there. All the screens are completely visible without moving your head. I think it's just the angle. I would like to replace them with a single 30 inch, but i want the 30 for my new build since it'll be used more for work than games.


----------



## fr0st.

Uhhh, just a little question... how often do you use your G25/G27 (looks like a G25 to me).


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

-Removed-


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13724705*
> G27 and pretty often since I love NFS games. And speaking of vehicle related things...
> Just went to go ride my 72 vw powered dune buggy and after checking everything and letting it warm up so that it'll idle properly it throws a piston at around 3000 rpm while I'm pumping up the rear tire. Missed me by less than a foot. The engine is in pieces. The piston is about in 6 pieces. What the heck? Time for a Hyabusa swap I suppose. Needed a reason to do one.


1. Oh, cool, that kinda makes me want to get one more









2. Man, that blows. All the more reason to upgrade it









Perfect segue too


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.;13724731*
> 1. Oh, cool, that kinda makes me want to get one more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Man, that blows. All the more reason to upgrade it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect segue too


Most racing games that come out now are designed around the g25/27. There are even options in the game specifically for those wheels. Shift 2 actually let's you use the clutch like a boss.

Engine was 39 years old so I expected something to happen eventually, but not quite so soon after installing dual dual barrel idfs


----------



## iZZ

WOW subbed I can't miss this!!11!1!!!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

After a rather eventful morning the Germans decided to surprise me with something quite awesome



I'm not exactly sure how many fans I will need. It'll all depend on whether I can do push/pull and the new top/ bottom panel configs. These will do for now tho.

Quick question. Anyone know a good place online to order screws? I'll be needing tons to mount the radiators since the ones I have are of improper size.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13726530*
> After a rather eventful morning the Germans decide to surprise me with something quite awesome


Wow...

Also, any pics of the case yet besides the shipping box?!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;13726635*
> Wow...
> 
> Also, any pics of the case yet besides the shipping box?!


page 13


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

They look pretty darn good on the rads as well. Superb fans so far. It's nice that each fan comes with tons of accessories.



edit: I'm thinking about flushing my rads with some old wc gear i have (eheim hpps, random koolance reservoir). Do you all think it'll work best to flush it as a mini loop and just keep refilling/ swapping out the water in the reservoir with cleaner liquid as the flux comes out?


----------



## grishkathefool

Jiffy Fasteners, Fastenal, or Kwikset, if you want to keep it local and buy here in Lex.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13728361*
> Jiffy Fasteners, Fastenal, or Kwikset, if you want to keep it local and buy here in Lex.


I did that for my MM build and it ended up costing me over $100 in screws alone and they never have enough in stock. Gonna cheap out this time. Where's kwikset btw? didn't know we had one.


----------



## grishkathefool

Kwikset is off New Circle, kind of behind Green's Toyota.

MAP


----------



## Enialius

I dont know a whole lot about where to buy screws but I have seen a couple of people recomend getting them from http://www.fastener-express.com/ I have no personal experiance with them but it is an option.

6-32 x 1-1/4 Socket Head Cap Screw - Stainless Steel Qty 50

Price: $9.61
http://www.fastener-express.com/6-32...el-qty-50.aspx
I am told 1-1/4 is the size for standard sized fans


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


page 13


I'm still missing something.. I'm at 30p/p though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


They look pretty darn good on the rads as well. Superb fans so far. It's nice that each fan comes with tons of accessories.



edit: I'm thinking about flushing my rads with some old wc gear i have (eheim hpps, random koolance reservoir). Do you all think it'll work best to flush it as a mini loop and just keep refilling/ swapping out the water in the reservoir with cleaner liquid as the flux comes out?


I'd just shake the rads with some water in them instead of setting up a loop...

As for screws I usually use McMasterCarr.com


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*


I'm still missing something.. I'm at 30p/p though.

I'd just shake the rads with some water in them instead of setting up a loop...

As for screws I usually use McMasterCarr.com



I think i've heard of that place before. hmm...

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...l#post13704730

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...l#post13704563

better pics soon to come

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enialius*


I dont know a whole lot about where to buy screws but I have seen a couple of people recomend getting them from http://www.fastener-express.com/ I have no personal experiance with them but it is an option.

6-32 x 1-1/4 Socket Head Cap Screw - Stainless Steel Qty 50

Price: $9.61
http://www.fastener-express.com/6-32...el-qty-50.aspx
I am told 1-1/4 is the size for standard sized fans


ill check it out, I need longer tho.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Some more case pics. It seems nearly impossible to photograph this case without awful reflection or poor lighting. Need to grab a real camera. I'm thinking about replacing all of the screws and nuts with black ones so that they disappear into the case.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

That's enormous! I'm a little surprised you went with the DD over something from Case Labs, but I think that was a consideration based on the rads you wanted? Looks great, can't wait to see some hardware in there!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;13744086*
> That's enormous! I'm a little surprised you went with the DD over something from Case Labs, but I think that was a consideration based on the rads you wanted? Looks great, can't wait to see some hardware in there!


I chose dd over case labs sine I think they at horribly ugly and despise the cable management holes with grommets. I also wanted something that would showcase all of a the parts. Custom panels are also easier with dd since I can send them the specs I want and they'll cut exactly that. Replacing the top and bottom panels to fit more rads once I can measure properly for rad fitment.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

That looks like a futuristic case. Make sure to give it good lighting so that one knows what's going on in there.


----------



## pcnoob1

Think he mentioned lighting is more of a pain than its worth. Although I agree with you. Maybe he could make the light subtle or something.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcnoob1;13756678*
> Think he mentioned lighting is more of a pain than its worth. Although I agree with you. Maybe he could make the light subtle or something.


In Soviet Russia, the light makes you subtle.


----------



## grishkathefool

He could try candles, they're subtle...


----------



## Zamoldac

And romantic... lmao


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Finally picked up the GTX 560 rad, but had a pretty bad surprise later. Got backed into at the fedex and it's $1050 to repair my bumper, tailgate, and a crease in the fender...



This rad is HUGE. Nothing else really to say about it.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13791777*
> Finally picked up the GTX 560 rad, but had a pretty bad surprise later. Got backed into at the fedex and it's $1050 to repair my bumper, tailgate, and a crease in the fender...
> 
> 
> 
> This rad is HUGE. Nothing else really to say about it.


At least you got the rad...


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Somewhere in Germany, the Feser 700 is chuckling.


----------



## pcnoob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13791777*
> it's $1050 to repair my bumper, tailgate, and a crease in the fender...


Thats like what? 2 hrs of you living?


----------



## AddictedGamer93

You live in lexington?!? holy crap


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;13792283*
> At least you got the rad...


true true and to my surprise a rad fits on the back, bottom and front of the case unlike what danger den claimed, just have to have a new bottom panel made with the correct mounting holes. There's about a 1mm gap on each side of the bottom rad.



It totally does fit!!! Shame on you Danger Den!!! 280 rad on the right is just a place holder for another 560 and the fans on the left 560 will be mounted in push on the opposite side, just need to get the correct screws.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13793037*
> Somewhere in Germany, the Feser 700 is chuckling.


Har dee har har
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcnoob1;13794045*
> Thats like what? 2 hrs of you living?


I wish -_-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93;13794172*
> You live in lexington?!? holy crap


Yes indeed, seems like there's a bunch of people from either here or louisville.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13793037*
> Somewhere in Germany, the Feser 700 is chuckling.


Hmm... It's almost like you think the Feser Admiral exists









@FIS- How many rads are too many rads? Are you at all concerned with recycling heated air?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;13797166*
> 
> @FIS- How many rads are too many rads? Are you at all concerned with recycling heated air?


Not so much. The back rad that will be getting the heated air from the front rad will be the one that is getting the hottest water so that rad won't quite be as effective, but still have some. That recycled air will be coming from the last rad on the loop so it would have already passed thru 2x 560s and 2x 280s before getting to that front 560 rad. The top will also have exhaust ports so that air can escape that way.


----------



## Enialius

LOL never question the Stallion!!!


----------



## grishkathefool

All in all, I'd say that's a lot of hot air. Hey, didn't you say you were going to go to UK Law School, Stallion?

*drumroll!


----------



## wermad

:gunner2:fedex:gunner:


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;13797166*
> mm hurr warm puddin' needs karrots


[ame]http://www.feser-one.com/admiral/ADMIRAL.swf[/ame]


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13802902*
> All in all, I'd say that's a lot of hot air. Hey, didn't you say you were going to go to UK Law School, Stallion?
> 
> *drumroll!


Yea, I start in august... Finally education that won't be wasted
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enialius;13802628*
> LOL never question the Stallion!!!


Danger den should have known better lol


----------



## stu.

I started reading this thread after your last post (caught it in the live feed), and I just read this entire thread.

I changed my pants several times looking at this build...


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.;13803905*
> I changed my pants several times looking at this build...


Geez, took you that long to read it?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stu.;13803905*
> I started reading this thread after your last post (caught it in the live feed), and I just read this entire thread.
> 
> I changed my pants several times looking at this build...


glad you liked it I suppose







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13803924*
> Geez, took you that long to read it?


Yeah... there's an table of contents on the first post so people don't have to do that... and now every time this page loads it goes "AYE AYE CAPTAIN"...


----------



## UrbanSmooth

LOL~!i


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13804272*
> now every time this page loads it goes "AYE AYE CAPTAIN"...


I was wondering what that was from, as I tend to load 6 to 8 threads from my CP at a time. So, why is it there, and how do you make it stop. It's not fun anymore.


----------



## Wiremaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;13815418*
> I was wondering what that was from, as I tend to load 6 to 8 threads from my CP at a time. So, why is it there, and how do you make it stop. It's not fun anymore.


Adblock plus...? Works for me. I just added a custom rule.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

NoScript.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Just waiting for jabtech to have BI GTX560 rads in stock. Hopefully it'll be soon. No reason to pay $190 for each one when I can pay $162.

Going to be making brackets for my pump today so that it'll fit on the DD pump mount in the case.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Now that E3 and Computex are done, we should start seeing more and more teasers and reveals about hardware coming out later this year.


----------



## grishkathefool

It's only on this thread though


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13823398*
> Now that E3 and Computex are done, we should start seeing more and more teasers and reveals about hardware coming out later this year.


Sooo excited. E3 is always a let down, but hardware news is always "OMG WANT"


----------



## grishkathefool

Well, any old gear you need a home for can make it's way towards Park Hills any-ol-time, thus freeing up space for the new gear


----------



## theimport

I've only quickly skimmed this - I notice in your case pics you do not have the rear radiator panel, that by choice?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theimport*


I've only quickly skimmed this - I notice in your case pics you do not have the rear radiator panel, that by choice?


Radiator panels? What the rad attaches to in the case?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Finally got around to modding the bitspower brackets to work with the dual top. Came out rather well, just have to fillin some of the black from dremeling. I'm surprised that bitspower doesn't make a mount for the dual top. Now I'm just playing the waiting game for Jab-tech to get gtx560s in stock my fan controller to arrive so I can figure out whether I actually want to go dual loop or stay with one.


----------



## Vertix

Looking good FIS!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Little Update:

-Stainless hardware ordered
-Now going with 3 x 560, 1x 280, and 1x 140 rad to accommodate a possible second set of pumps for dual loop
-push/pull on rear 560 rad
-still no gtx560 stock








-having custom reservoir mounting brackets made as well as a new case bottom and top to allow for larger case feet to be installed as well as air vented out the top.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Some more parts came in today so I thought you all deserved some pics











Fan controller seems solid and has a rather industrial feel which is refreshing compared to sunbeam controllers





Moar space!



Where to put everything is harder than I expected. Just running out of room and places to mount stuff. Going to do Push/pull with the 560 rad on the right and possibly use airboxes to help improve performance. Ordering a 2nd harddrive mounting bracket so I can mount 8x 2tb WD Black drives.


----------



## txtrkandy

OH DANG, Subbed!


----------



## grishkathefool

Speaking of more space, I ordered a 1.5TB SATA 6Gb/s Seagate from the egg yesterday for $54!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Speaking of more space, I ordered a 1.5TB SATA 6Gb/s Seagate from the egg yesterday for $54!


I'd hop on that right now if I didn't have 3 in my current system already and 2 on top of my desk dead within a year of buying them. Are they still $54? might be worth picking them up for cheap storage that will rarely be used.

edit: nvm, those are only 5400 rpm. I think I'm going to stick with 8x 2tb wd black drives, the sata 6.0 ones.


----------



## max it

Wow, you have a nice house.







It's by the beach right? And the system's nice too...


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Lol, this is what I thought when I saw the case:
" MOAR FANS!" Lol.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

-Removed-


----------



## [\/]Paris

So used to OEM drives that I've never seen a HD in an actual retail box before XD

Nice background too...looks beautiful.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[\\/]Paris*


So used to OEM drives that I've never seen a HD in an actual retail box before XD

Nice background too...looks beautiful.


I've had bad experiences with OEM products. The lack of support and any substantial manufacturer warranty have me scared now after dealing with a few bad drives. Retail is worth the extra few $ just in case something goes bad, espeically hdds. I bought my seagates as OEM and only half of them are still going with no support from Seagate.

Wish the background was less reflective, but it's really the only flat surface I have around here other than my floor and the dining room table that has computer parts strewn about all over it. It's so easy to lose screws on the granite. Can't count the amount of times one has gone astray or camouflaged itself.


----------



## grishkathefool

5400RPM is fine for storage. It's what I use already for my media/download drive. That's why I picked this up, to replace the SATA3Gb/s 500GB drive I already have. I will keep an eye on it, though, since I would HATE to lose my photos and tunes.


----------



## SweatyTexasGuy

Well, howdy!

This build is roughly the size of Texas, ahahahaa!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I've been rethinking my fitting choice and am wondering whether I should go with Koolance instead of Bitspower. Instead of rotaries I was thinking about going with quick disconnects on all of the waterblocks since the cost will be quite similar in the end. I'd put VL3N-MG threaded male fittings on nearly all of the blocks (cpu, ram, mobo, top and bottom gpu) which would make maintenance much easier, especially reseating blocks.

*VL3N-MG*









*VL3N-FG*









*VL3N-F13-19S*









*VL3N-M13-19S*









I'll be able to use this to get angles

*NZL-DXG-V2*









Getting a bracket like this will also allow me to expand the loop outside of the case into a DD radbox holding 3 more gtx560s.

*VL3N-13BKT* (only I'd piece it together so I could use compression fittings)









Any thoughts on this? I know they will restrict flow by a little, but will I need to add 2x more D5s over the 2 that I already have in order to counteract their restriction? It's also a shame that koolance has all of their fittings in black EXCEPT the quick disconnects. Oh well, chrome will still look good in this build. It will make my life easier as well since I can go with all koolance blocks instead of having to piece together all black blocks from different manufacturers since I refuse to buy EK.


----------



## coolhandluke41

QD's are very nice and they not as restrictive as most might think (0.3~ 0.15GPM and VL3N right on the middle )
the 45 DEG ~NZL-DXG-V2 or any similar 45 i would try to avoid or get BP instead ,i think they are very similar to this one

as for pumps ..this is exactly what i was talking about in another thread ,even for a small loop (depends how you run it ~tubing length and the amount of compression,45DEG,flow meters ,etc can add up very quick )


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I'm honestly not sure because running 6 radiators and 12 blocks will be quite restrictive as is and I would be running ~11 pairs of quick disconnects. They'll cost the same as using bitspower rotaries so that's not an issue, but I'm wondering whether the ease of maintenance is worth the reduced flow and whether the reduced flow will be low enough that I'll "need" more pumps.


----------



## coolhandluke41

that's exactly why i want to get flow sensor,love D5's and how quite they are but..
Maximum Head Pressure: 10 ft (3.1 m)...2xD5=(20 ft)
Maximum discharge ~ 317 GPH (1200 LPH)<= this don't mean much want's you install it in your loop

single DDC 3.25
Maximum Head Pressure: 7m (23ft)


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I'd rather add more D5s than have to resort to any type of DDC. I have DDCs in my current build and they're great, but super ugly and cheap feeling. Uber D5s just feel so solid and industrial. I know even 1 would be enough to pump through the whole system, but I want around 1.2gpm. Too lazy to install flow sensors since I'd have to take them from my current build which is a pain in the butt.


----------



## RobbyRoyal

This thread needs more pics, imo. With such nice hardware, some people would like more pics with more angles. Oh yes, we would.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

First of all, D5 (and multiple D5) ftw. Now that that's settled, as to the QDCs: I highly recommend the Koolance ones, and in your particular case it's worth noting the distinction between VL3/4N. The N designator means 'no-spill' (.1ml freed or something insanely small vs 1ml or so in the non-N variety). So the -4N isn't any more leakproof than the -3N, but it is a wider ID and less restrictive than the -3N.

That said, as you know, you can't mix the 3 and 4 series, and even within those, the -# and -#N aren't to be mixed.










Looks great, keep it coming!

Edit: Also, I suggest that you alternate the fittings at the top and bottom of the GPU stack, so that you can run without them in the loop if needed. I did that for testing and it has worked beautifully, much easier than trying to take the block in and out and having the loop down for troubleshooting.

If this example pic is too much I will happily remove it.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;13945273*
> First of all, D5 (and multiple D5) ftw. Now that that's settled, as to the QDCs: I highly recommend the Koolance ones, and in your particular case it's worth noting the distinction between VL3/4N. The N designator means 'no-spill' (.1ml freed or something insanely small vs 1ml or so in the non-N variety). So the -4N isn't any more leakproof than the -3N, but it is a wider ID and less restrictive than the -3N.
> 
> That said, as you know, you can't mix the 3 and 4 series, and even within those, the -# and -#N aren't to be mixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great, keep it coming!
> 
> Edit: Also, I suggest that you alternate the fittings at the top and bottom of the GPU stack, so that you can run without them in the loop if needed. I did that for testing and it has worked beautifully, much easier than trying to take the block in and out and having the loop down for troubleshooting.
> 
> If this example pic is too much I will happily remove it.


Thanks for the input. I'd have to go with the VL3N since the threaded VL4N fittings are G3/8 instead of G1/4. I have some of them in my current loop, but had a pair rust (what the heck right?) after I took it out which was quite strange. The ones without the N are the old QDCs that let tons of water go when disconnected.

I plan for the loop to go like this:

Res->pumps->140 Rad->560 Rad->280Rad-> 560Rad -> split -> CPU 1/CPU2 -> Ram 1+3 -> Ram 2+4 -> both back to Mobo -> 560 rad -> 280 Rad -> Parallel Gpus 1-4 -> Res

I'd toss in the QDCs before and after the CPUS and then before and after the GPUs to make reseating/ swapping hardware super easy.

I've only used Koolance fittings and I've had a generally awesome experience with them so I think I'm going to stick with them and run all chrome/ koolance blocks except for the kryos .925 cpu blocks.

Thanks for the input SWC. Nice progress on ur build btw, get her finished! Don't hold ur breathe for the completion of this build. 6 months will be a conservative estimate. I might go with a X79 board and cpu then as soon as the "SR-3" board is released along side the Xeons I'll pick that up.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Thought I'd post a little update. (Seems impossible to get a pic with visible components without funky lighting)

*Plans for the left side*


*Plans for the right side*


In order for me to place the GTX 280 rad up top I need to have a new top panel cut and since I'm now planning to go push/pull with the 560 rads I need to have a new bottom panel cut in order to accommodate a 140mm fan at the bottom as exhaust along with the dual pumps positioned next to it as shown in the above pic. The new bottom will also be drilled for 4 more case feet. I figured it'll take some stress off of the panels to have more support and might as well have it tapped while they're at it making me a new panel. I'll be mounting the Phobya Balancer 450 to the fans on the left GTX560 radiator with a custom made acrylic bracket from Danger Den. A 2nd HDD bracket will be ordered as well as soon as I stop being lazy and decide to order it. I also need to get to ordering 4 more HDDs sometime this week. I'll also need to order 13 more fans, but that'll have to wait until I get the radiators in. First thing first.

*Some more pics*


^ every time I look at the case I am more and more impressed with the build quality. It's turning out much better than I had planned. Just sucks that I have to wait for parts to come back in stock.


^I'm not sure whether I want to pick up some black wire fan grills or just leave the fans as is. Let me know what you all think.


^ I feel as tho the bottom of the case needs the 4 extra feet in order to improve it aesthetically more so than even structurally.

The cable routing will actually be super easy in this case since there is just enough room beside all of the radiators to run fan cables. It'll help keep them all organized with just zipties and without even needing ziptie mounts. This case is really win on all levels so far.

Edit: I've been considering SSDs for this build, but I do not want to use a traditional Sata SSD since it would look ugly having to use the 2.5" to 3.5" adapter so I'll be going with a PCIE SSD such as the OCZ Revo X. Not sure what size I'll be getting or how many, but I'm willing to sacrifice a little bandwidth to my gpus for one or 3.

Comments, suggestions, and ideas are always welcome and appreciated.


----------



## RushMore1205

dam, this is one of the craziest, overkills i have ever seen, hats off to you man

wish my family could support a habbit like that


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13945836*
> Thanks for the input. I'd have to go with the VL3N since the threaded VL4N fittings are G3/8 instead of G1/4.
> 
> Thanks for the input SWC. Nice progress on ur build btw, get her finished! Don't hold ur breathe for the completion of this build. 6 months will be a conservative estimate.


Sounds good, I've liked my 3N's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;13972365*
> Edit: I've been considering SSDs for this build, but I do not want to use a traditional Sata SSD since it would look ugly having to use the 2.5" to 3.5" adapter so I'll be going with a PCIE SSD such as the OCZ Revo X. Not sure what size I'll be getting or how many, but I'm willing to sacrifice a little bandwidth to my gpus for one or 3.
> 
> Comments, suggestions, and ideas are always welcome and appreciated.


What about the 6:1 Thermaltake SSD adapters like ShtSh00tr is using? I think those look really slick...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;13984274*
> Sounds good, I've liked my 3N's.
> 
> What about the 6:1 Thermaltake SSD adapters like ShtSh00tr is using? I think those look really slick...


Link please

I also have another concern. I have the option of going with push/pull on my front rad on the right portion of the case OR I could go only push and add another 140 rad in push/pull on the bottom since I'll have clearance. It's a hard choice since both cost about the same. Performance should be exactly the same overall, not that the difference could honestly be calculated precisely without a major headache. If I do add the 140 rad it will be the first rad after the pump setup so it would be getting the hottest water in the loop so the already slightly heated air in the case will have very little, if no, effect on how well it will be cooling. A friend said it quite well tho, "You're going for absurd. Which is more absurd? Another rad or more fans?"


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Link

Not sure that you have the drive bays for that anymore though









Edit: And they're 4:1, not 6, like I had said earlier.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Yeah, I don't have any 5.25" bays left, only 3.5"s. I guess I'll just get the pcie ssds or mount them on the back of the mobo tray


----------



## ResidentPsycho

Man this is some serious overkill, i like it


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


Yeah, I don't have any 5.25" bays left, only 3.5"s. I guess I'll just get the pcie ssds or mount them on the back of the mobo tray


You're trying to avoid these right?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*


You're trying to avoid these right?


exactly. I think they'll look horrendous in a completely acrylic case, but it doesn't seem like there's much of an alternative. Mountain Mods HDD mounting brackets won't work bc I'm using 140mm fans. I suppose I'll figure something out tho.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I'll have some updates for the log later today, but in the mean time...

Just got it back from getting sandblasted and powder coated. It's just completely epic, especially with the line-xed diamond plate flooring. The powdercoat is dark gray with black speckle and is apparently the toughest coating available. Can't wait to get it assembled over the next few weeks. I do need to get that piece of diamond plate on the right line-xed, but wanted to see how the floor turned out first.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

-Removed-


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Can i drive the murder buggy?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

-Removed-


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


come to KY and sure. You can be the guinea pig to see what needs to happen to make it streetable as my daily driver during the warm months.


No problem, i live in Georgetown


----------



## Enialius

Looks really good! Knowing the way you drive I hope you plan on giving it monster brakes. I would hate to find your lifeless corpse in a ditch on Vince Rd.


----------



## ElGreco

i ve been watching ths thread for a long time now and its amazing...!!!

I have 2 questions though...

a. Isnt it safer to use 7/16id-5/8od tubes over 1/2'' barbs as stated here by Martin?
http://martinsliquidlab.org/2011/01/30/fittings-and-elbow-impacts/#comments

b. What is the TIM you intend to use?

Thanks!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;14089911*
> i ve been watching ths thread for a long time now and its amazing...!!!
> 
> I have 2 questions though...
> 
> a. Isnt it safer to use 7/16id-5/8od tubes over 1/2'' barbs as stated here by Martin?
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2011/01/30/fittings-and-elbow-impacts/#comments
> 
> b. What is the TIM you intend to use?
> 
> Thanks!


A) I'm concerned more about float rate than anything else since the loop will be extremely restrictive. In my current build I use 3/8id 1/2od and have never had a problem. The pumps simply aren't strong enough to collapse the tubing or pop it off of the fitting unless I went with 8 or more on the loop due to the loop's restriction.

B) not sure yet, but probably shin etsu since it's not conductive and does a rather great job


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


A) I'm concerned more about float rate than anything else since the loop will be extremely restrictive. In my current build I use 3/8id 1/2od and have never had a problem. The pumps simply aren't strong enough to collapse the tubing or pop it off of the fitting unless I went with 8 or more on the loop due to the loop's restriction.

B) not sure yet, but probably shin etsu since it's not conductive and does a rather great job


A. Good point, but since you are not going to use any hose clamps (safe but ugly) isnt it a little bit unsafe to use 1/2" compression fittings with 1/2"id tubes ... just wondering?! I think this is the size you intend to use, correct? 1/2" fittings with 1/2"id tubes...

Do you have any idea if/how much more restrictive is 7/16id vs 1/2id?

B. Well, i am between prolimatech pk1 and sin etsu as well... Still, i saw that one of prolimatech ingredients is Aluminum, so i dont know how well this will 'cooperate' with the copper bottom of the waterblocks. Also, I have no idea about sin etsu ingredients ... is it based on aluminum as well?

...very nice job!!!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElGreco;14090943*
> A. Good point, but since you are not going to use any hose clamps (safe but ugly) isnt it a little bit unsafe to use 1/2" compression fittings with 1/2"id tubes ... just wondering?! I think this is the size you intend to use, correct? 1/2" fittings with 1/2"id tubes...
> 
> Do you have any idea if/how much more restrictive is 7/16id vs 1/2id?
> 
> B. Well, i am between prolimatech pk1 and sin etsu as well... Still, i saw that one of prolimatech ingredients is Aluminum, so i dont know how well this will 'cooperate' with the copper bottom of the waterblocks. Also, I have no idea about sin etsu ingredients ... is it based on aluminum as well?
> 
> ...very nice job!!!


With compression fittings you want the Id and od to match exactly, smaller Id will create problems. There isn't much difference in flowrate, but being as restrictive as it's going to be it'll be exaggerated. Im not using copper based blocks (silver and nickel) so I'm not worried about their cooperation. I'll have to look and see what it's based off of, but since it's nonconductive it's probably not aluminum based


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElGreco*


A. Good point, but since you are not going to use any hose clamps (safe but ugly) isnt it a little bit unsafe to use 1/2" compression fittings with 1/2"id tubes ... just wondering?! I think this is the size you intend to use, correct? 1/2" fittings with 1/2"id tubes...


You're a bit misleading with your last few questions EG- 7/16 ID over 1/2" BARBS, is a good idea, I run that clampless, but I would never run 1/2" ID over 1/2" barbs clampless.

Difference is that FIS is using compressions, which lock the tubing in place, so you don't need clamps and the tubing will not pull out of the fitting. As FIS said, compressions only work with exactly matched ID/OD on the fitting and tubing. Otherwise the tolerances are thrown off and you don't get the tight seal that you want.

Stallion, I think it's time for more pics


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

-removed-


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*


You're a bit misleading with your last few questions EG- 7/16 ID over 1/2" BARBS, is a good idea, I run that clampless, but I would never run 1/2" ID over 1/2" barbs clampless.

Difference is that FIS is using compressions, which lock the tubing in place, so you don't need clamps and the tubing will not pull out of the fitting. As FIS said, compressions only work with exactly matched ID/OD on the fitting and tubing. Otherwise the tolerances are thrown off and you don't get the tight seal that you want.

Stallion, I think it's time for more pics










Sorry if i was misleading!

I would actually like to compare the safety between:
a. 7/16 id tubes on 1/2 barbs + clamps (my setup)
b. 1/2id tubes on 1/2 compression fittings

in case b as you correctly say, the id and od have to be specific (wall thickness matters) and be based on the comp. fittings specs, but still from what i have read option a is more safe, but a little bit more 'ugly' if worm clamps are to be used.

So, my point on all that was, that option a is safer than option b. I do not know if compression fittings (option b) can guarantee the safety of 7/16 and clamps (option a).

Of course, appearance and performance are better using option b...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Clamps and 7/16 on 1/2 are safer, but if u can't get by with compressions u must be using super powerful pumps not meant for pc water-cooling


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


Clamps and 7/16 on 1/2 are safer, but if u can't get by with compressions u must be using super powerful pumps not meant for pc water-cooling


Of course,... I understand your considerations!

I just came across an interesting thread with graphs related to tube sizes, that perhaps you guys find it interesting Px drop vs Flow Rate vs Tube size...

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...f-tubing-sizes

Thanks for your inputs, waiting to see more pictures


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

quite interesting. I wonder how 5/8ths fairs in comparison to 1/2. I figure it's probably .01C lower in temps than 1/2


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

since the rads aren't coming in stock I'll begin ordering other parts. I've also decided to go with a 6 monitor setup instead of a single 30 incher since 6 smaller ones will run just barely more. I will need a 6 monitor stand but have no idea where to start. Does anyone have any recommendations? I plan to use 23 or 24 inch monitors and would like the stand to just sit on top of the desk with little to no mounting issues. The only one i've found so far that's reasonable is the ergo tech hex stand.


----------



## coolhandluke41

mod two triple stands


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Rather have plug and play


----------



## coolhandluke41

this looks ok
http://www.racksandstands.com/Premier-Mounts-MMA-PM1249.html
http://www.custommonitorstandsusa.com/component/virtuemart/36-desk-mounted-stands/71-6-pack-monitor-stand


----------



## pcnoob1

Really? I would just get a nice tv or the 30in monitor. All those bezels would annoy me to no end.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnoob1*


Really? I would just get a nice tv or the 30in monitor. All those bezels would annoy me to no end.


Better for multitasking and research is why I'm swaying this way now.


----------



## wermad

Ergotech:

http://www.ergotechgroup.com/product...desk-stand-63/


----------



## KillerBeaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Ergotech:

http://www.ergotechgroup.com/product...desk-stand-63/


Looks eerily similar to the one he posted above...


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz*


Looks eerily similar to the one he posted above...


It probably is the same one, but I wasn't sure if Stallion knew which one it was. I would love to get their triple stand for my Eyefinity setup


----------



## RushMore1205

with a 6 monitor set up, you can forget about first person shooters since you have the separtaions smack in the midle


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Can use bottom 3 and leave top inactive while playing shooters, but I'll prolly use my current rig for those anyway


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

-removed-


----------



## wermad




----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Just talked to Danger Den about an external Rad case. They are going to make me a custom 3x 560 external Rad case like this but bigger, which will bring the rad area total up to 6x 560s, 2x 280s, and 1x 140. Price is just a little more than the stock one so it's perfect. If any of you spot BI GTX 560s around for $170 or less please let me know and I'll snatch them up. External rad case will house another dual pump setup like the one I already purchased. I think I'm going to go with highspeed yate loons for the external rad enclosure since $100 in fans is much better than $500 considering I will be placing it two rooms away in my closet.










1c load delta here we come


----------



## pcnoob1

Got a boner bro.


----------



## Mandios

Oh my God. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## owikh84

might as well get a better camera dude jk jk


----------



## nzftw

IDK where this is or what the prices would be for you FIS, but i found these.........







http://www.highflow.nl/radiatoren/14...0-280-420-560/


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nzftw*


IDK where this is or what the prices would be for you FIS, but i found these.........







http://www.highflow.nl/radiatoren/14...0-280-420-560/


Those turn out to be just over $200 when converted from euro to dollar then shipping. I can always wait for them to come back in stock at jabtech ($162 each) since it'll only hold up the external part of the build and not the main system


----------



## KingBu745

That is awesome


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Got some more rads in today so I thought I'd show a little teaser







Getting to installing now.


----------



## DirectOverkill

That is one big bad ass reservoir you have.
But be carefull, i think big elf had some layer coming off tops/threads, if my memory serves me:headscrat


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Continuing the build I just ordered a Plextor B940SA bluray burner. According to reviews it's worth every penny. I hope it is since the LG one on my sig rig is beyond plain old mediocre. I couldn't believe the MSRP of this thing ($260), but thankfully it's fallen a bit.










Also, any suggestions on where to order a BI GTX 140 radiator? I'm looking for the cheapest place possible.

edit: also just ordered a custom mounting bracket for the reservoir and another 4 hdd mounting bracket. HDD plans are now edited to 2x 2tb WD Blacks and 6x 3TB Greens along side my 500gb colossus, maybe 2 in raid 0 if I can find another cheap enough. Speaking of HDDs can anyone suggest a raid controller? Also, does anyone know which model of WD drives don't have raid support? I don't want to buy the wrong ones and have a bunch of worthless drives.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quick question about sleeving: How much sleeving should I order to sleeve the entire wiring harness? what tools will I need? Planning on all MDPC sleeve, but not sure whether I should order in bulk or just what I need, I suppose it depends on exactly how much. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thought I'd post up a few progress pics:

*Front Rads mounted to bracket*


*Front Rads Installed*


*Right*

after I receive the BI GTX 140 I'll be able to figure out whether push/pull is actually possible without having clearance issues.

*Left*


It's turning out to be a pretty solid platform for anything I could ever want in a computer. I feel as tho once finished the case and cooling components will be about as high end as I'll be able to go with watercooling. It's sad that I'm already planning a phase build once this is complete. Maybe I'll complete the trifecta and get a LD phase case, but time will only tell.

*New Front Axle beams for the buggy also arrived*


----------



## Johnsen

Totally subbed, this is my wet dream!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Black Ice GTX 140 ordered







and inquiry made to DD about the custom top.


----------



## wermad

looking


----------



## pali

Im so excited for this build Stallion. Its already shaping up to be absolutely incredible. Keep up the great work!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## M0rbidDeath

In regards to sleeving: I've been following a guide I found for the basic process:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...64#post3311964

Tools (or at least what I use): 
Small flathead screwdriver and a bent paperclip: to take caps off of cables.
A pair of sharp scissors: for cutting the sleeving.
A lighter: for mending the frays when the sleeving is cut.

As for lengths, from what I've read around OCN, measure a few of your cables and multiply by the number of each, then by another 1.5 to account for mistakes. As for heatshrink, order 10% of the length of sleeving you need. Hope this helps!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0rbidDeath;14315111*
> In regards to sleeving: I've been following a guide I found for the basic process:
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?202639-Cable-Sleeving-Guide&p=3311964#post3311964
> 
> Tools (or at least what I use):
> Small flathead screwdriver and a bent paperclip: to take caps off of cables.
> A pair of sharp scissors: for cutting the sleeving.
> A lighter: for mending the frays when the sleeving is cut.
> 
> As for lengths, from what I've read around OCN, measure a few of your cables and multiply by the number of each, then by another 1.5 to account for mistakes. As for heatshrink, order 10% of the length of sleeving you need. Hope this helps!


Thank you good sir. + rep.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I would recommend jewelers saw blades tool kit
http://astore.amazon.com/1110a-20/detail/B002Q8886C/191-9496743-4507033/
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTpuJPS3i1Y[/ame]


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

hmmm, not a bad idea, but I will be using all new ends and cables as well so might not be necessary.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

If you haven't yet, you should reach out to Adam (SmasherBasher) of FTWPC about getting some of their new custom sleeving-no international shipping! - and he can definitely set you straight on how much to order.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

How does quality compare to mdpc? I want the best of the best


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


How does quality compare to mdpc? I want the best of the best


Apparently it's equal or superior, there is a review thread around somewhere that I can try to dig up, it's FTW Sleeve vs MDPC or something like that.


----------



## nzftw

http://www.overclock.net/13598497-post4729.html

I think thats the one


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

nice find, but it looks a little too thick for me. It's nice that it doesn't fray or burn, but I think I'll stick with MDPC. I think I'm going to order in bulk then maybe sell off 100 meters of the 200 I order in 50 meter bundles. If anyone is interested just pm me.


----------



## RushMore1205

Its identiacal to mdpc


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

according to the thread it's slightly different, it's a little thicker. Everything I need from MDPC to sleeve two psus comes to 159 euros shipped, which isn't that bad considering how many connectors I'm getting.

edit: forgot a tool, so add 15 euros to that -_-


----------



## pali

Stallion, let me know if you need any spare parts/odds and ends. I have a crap load of random things and some watercooling parts Id gladly ship to help your cause. I love your previous build and can't wait to see this one









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sidibali

found good tutorial about single sleeve wire

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1599965

i hope you like it


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pali;14333480*
> Stallion, let me know if you need any spare parts/odds and ends. I have a crap load of random things and some watercooling parts Id gladly ship to help your cause. I love your previous build and can't wait to see this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Thanks for the offer. I think I have most of it under control right now, it's all about waiting for parts to become available as well as funds to be freed up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidibali;14333954*
> found good tutorial about single sleeve wire
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1599965
> 
> i hope you like it


Great find, definitely the guide I needed, tyvm


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Updates:

A few parts arrived
















-Ordered custom top panel to so that I can mount a 280 rad on the top in the same place where the 2nd psu would be.

-Ordered lots of fittings, still not nearly as many as I'll end up needing, but the ones I'll need to setup what I have so far.


*Progress so far*


Once I get the right side of the case plumbed I'll be able to figure out whether push/pull is possible.
Going to hold off on sleeving for a while until the other parts are here. DD also sent me an improper HDD bracket so they're making me a new one.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Some better pics


----------



## Legiox

Must be nice having all that money..HAHA


----------



## Levesque

Wow! Another black tower of glory!

You always make great builds Stallion. Even ''stole'' some ideas from your last MM UFO build.









I like the ''all black'' theme, since you know, mine is also in that spirit. I would like to go all black on the fittings, but Koolance QDC are not coming in black.









Have fun. That case look sick!

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Wow! Another black tower of glory!

You always make great builds Stallion. Even ''stole'' some ideas from your last MM UFO build.









I like the ''all black'' theme, since you know, mine is also in that spirit. I would like to go all black on the fittings, but Koolance QDC are not coming in black.









Have fun. That case look sick!

Keep the pics coming!


Yup, it's my attempt to see exactly how capable watercooling can be. With enough cooling capacity to cool 8 high end rigs this wc setup should last me forever, just have to change out mobo/ gpu/ cpu blocks. Time to make an Origin Big-O look like a budget box









I really wanted to get koolance fittings, but the lack of black ones really hurts. Not sure how I'm going to go about doing the quick disconnects, but we'll see... if I even add them. Everything is so accessible in this build compared to my ufo that I don't really see a need for them. the Double Wide tower 29 is really a watercooler's dream case, especially with 1400 watt cooling capacity @ 2c delta and 8000 watts of cooling capacity @ 15c delta with just push fans.


----------



## pali

Should throw the frozenQ t-virus res's in there instead







would be so baller (as if it already isn't lol)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pali*


Should throw the frozenQ t-virus res's in there instead







would be so baller (as if it already isn't lol)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Speaking of which I just got a replacement 400mm in the mail today for my sig rig, just in time for Million Man Lan in louisville this thursday thru sunday. I just don't want any bling in this build. Black nickel is as far as I plan to go. I'm not happy with the quality of them, which is vastly inferior to I&H, Phobya, and DD reservoirs from my experience.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

OP Update and I have a few questions for you all:

-Will socket 2011 use the same mounting bracket as 1366? If so then I'll get to ordering the kryos .925 silver editions since they're expected at aquatuning.

-Should I replace the front panel and have the fat_italian_stallion logo laster etched where the DD logo is?


----------



## pali

I gotcha. Yeah my t-virus does look a little flashy. Can you take some pics at the lan and share them here? I went to MML in 06 I believe for the counter strike tourney. Finished 4th. It was a great event! Have fun!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pali*


I gotcha. Yeah my t-virus does look a little flashy. Can you take some pics at the lan and share them here? I went to MML in 06 I believe for the counter strike tourney. Finished 4th. It was a great event! Have fun!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


There's a DD build on here somewhere that has a tvirus res with a black helix, but it seems rather pointless since it's not noticed without knowing it's there. I'll definitely take pics. We placed 2nd last year in the TF2 tournament, but sadly no CS







only CoD4 and SC2 along with the TF2 tournies have prizes this year while there are still tons of others just for fun. I'm ready for some really random comments about my current rig. My favorite from lanwar was "why do you have a heater with you?" Going to be much more entertaining after adding the pedestal for this LAN. My whole group has some pretty solid wced rigs we're all bringing with us. Hopefully there are some others there too.


----------



## pali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;14444367*
> There's a DD build on here somewhere that has a tvirus res with a black helix, but it seems rather pointless since it's not noticed without knowing it's there. I'll definitely take pics. We placed 2nd last year in the TF2 tournament, but sadly no CS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only CoD4 and SC2 along with the TF2 tournies have prizes this year while there are still tons of others just for fun. I'm ready for some really random comments about my current rig. My favorite from lanwar was "why do you have a heater with you?" Going to be much more entertaining after adding the pedestal for this LAN. My whole group has some pretty solid wced rigs we're all bringing with us. Hopefully there are some others there too.


Man now I really wanna go! None of my friends are and I live in Michigan so wouldn't be able to







Take a look at what I found! This is when MML was WSVG in 06. I played for the cs team named Shockwave. We lost to Complexity in the semis.










Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## makesithappen




----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I've been working on plumbing the loop for a few hours, just have some wiring issues to resolve and should have some pics up within an hour or so after I grab some late dinner. Never realized exactly how large 1/2id 3/4 od compression fittings are. They're simply amazing pieces of hardware. Fingers are already torn up.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

3/4 compressions are beasts, that's why I prefer the look of 7/16 clampless over barbs; but your build isn't exactly 'minimalist'


----------



## pali

I use 1/2 and 3/4 as well. Needy tubing looks better imo.

Stallion I forgot to ask, did you go with the bottom or top mount psu? Also, what factored into your decision? Im going to be getting this case in a few months and wc it as well. Looking at the schematics I couldn't decide which would be better for wcing. Keep up the great work!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pali;14456671*
> I use 1/2 and 3/4 as well. Needy tubing looks better imo.
> 
> Stallion I forgot to ask, did you go with the bottom or top mount psu? Also, what factored into your decision? Im going to be getting this case in a few months and wc it as well. Looking at the schematics I couldn't decide which would be better for wcing. Keep up the great work!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


The top mount psu is awesome. It allows for a 280 or 360 on the bottom. If you plan to put as many rads as possible in the case then you will have to get a custom top panel made in order to house a 280/240 rad on the top where the 2nd psu could go.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Tubing routed. Just have to order some more fans and wait for the custom top panel to arrive so that I can screw in the top 280 rad. I plan to order some more fittings and extenders to make the tubing shorter and cleaner, but that will come with time as I get more components. Wiring the fans has been a nightmare, but they're all cleanly tucked and completely out of sight. Zipties and mounts ftw









*Left*


*Right*


The top 280 rad is resting on the 560 rad, but that'll all change when it's finally screwed in to the new top panel. about a 1/2 cm clearance between the two then.

Does anyone know whether socket 2011 will use the same mounts as 1366?


----------



## pcnoob1

Looking good. I think another Phobya on the other rad would look amazing. The only other thing i can think of is change out some of the silver screws for black ones. This is really nitpicking. The build is coming together nicely.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnoob1*


Looking good. I think another Phobya on the other rad would look amazing. The only other thing i can think of is change out some of the silver screws for black ones. This is really nitpicking. The build is coming together nicely.


Rerouted the tubing according to ur suggestion +1 for a great idea. Turned out much cleaner










Depending on flowrate I may add a 2nd pair of pumps on the left side in the same place as they are on the left


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Just got the custom top panel in today







So much for DD saying it was impossible to fit this many rads inside.







There are some more parts coming in the mail this afternoon so I'll definitely be having another update with the installed top panel, more fans, etc.

Now some pics of Million Man Lan Last weekend. Within the first 12 hours the RIAA requested that the internet be turned off because it became such a hot spot. Apparently they caught someone seeding Age of Empires 2. What the heck







All I know is <3 FTP servers.

I bet it'll be impossible to find my sigrig in this whole mess. It's soooo inconspicuous...

Alpha section of the lan. All in all there were around 500 people there. 




Whole group repping OCN all with higher end watercooled rigs. We flipped the breaker 6 times until they finally decided to give us moar powa!





Ironically a Korean didn't win the SC2 tournament. We built the pinnacle there in 1.5 hours with a complete wc loop, cable sleeving, and so on.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*





I like the can of air duster on top of the 800d

Also, kind of weird seeing so many pc's together that I've seen apart so many times


----------



## Enialius

LOL that canned air was a God send! when we were filling the loop on the Pinnacle a leak came down between the block and board of the 2nd graphics card. Used the air to blow out the water and problem solved.

Pro Tip #28: A can of air is just what the doctor ordered when you have water between the block and the card.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enialius*


LOL that canned air was a God send! when we were filling the loop on the Pinnacle a leak came down between the block and board of the 2nd graphics card. Used the air to blow out the water and problem solved.

Pro Tip #28: A can of air is just what the doctor ordered when you have water between the block and the card.


true that. so much for having to rip apart blocks when you spill water all over everything. Why not just blow canned air on them


----------



## RushMore1205

its too bad you are really not going to see much better temps then if you would even hav half or even lesss of what you are doing

but i have too say, the budget for this thing is impressive


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrgghhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! I wish i had of known about that lan event >


----------



## Grandreaper

on the fifth picture down whats the case that's square and that has 8 maby 9 blue fans on it? sorry Togo off topic but I cant seem to find it.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205;14554433*
> its too bad you are really not going to see much better temps then if you would even hav half or even lesss of what you are doing
> 
> but i have too say, the budget for this thing is impressive


There will always be a difference until I hit a near ambient water/air delta. You have to realize this thing will be pumping out 1500+ watts at TDP. Of course there will be diminishing returns, but I will have better cpu temps than someone with only 2x gtx 560 rads cooling the same loop. Not by much tho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93;14554980*
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrgghhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! I wish i had of known about that lan event >


I posted it in offtopic a few times. There's going to be one in January if you're around the Louisville area. www.lanwar.com will have all of the detail up soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grandreaper;14555122*
> on the fifth picture down whats the case that's square and that has 8 maby 9 blue fans on it? sorry Togo off topic but I cant seem to find it.


That's my Mountain Mods U2UFO with Pedestal







Link to it in my sig.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;14557263*
> I posted it in offtopic a few times. There's going to be one in January if you're around the Louisville area. www.lanwar.com will have all of the detail up soon.


Maybe I'll have to gather a few friends a make a little road trip as I'd only be coming from Cincinnati, a little less than 2 hour drive


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;14557582*
> Maybe I'll have to gather a few friends a make a little road trip as I'd only be coming from Cincinnati, a little less than 2 hour drive


the one in the winter isn't quite as large, but it's an awesomely fun event. I'll make sure to PM you when registration for the next event opens. We always have a group of 4 or 5 that goes to every one. It's usually sponsored by alienware so they give some laptops away and this time there was also seagate giving away 3.5" bricks


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;14557786*
> the one in the winter isn't quite as large, but it's an awesomely fun event. I'll make sure to PM you when registration for the next event opens. We always have a group of 4 or 5 that goes to every one. It's usually sponsored by alienware so they give some laptops away and this time there was also seagate giving away 3.5" bricks


Awesome, thanks stallion. Maybe the build will be done by then and I'll get to see it in person?

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;14558129*
> Awesome, thanks stallion. Maybe the build will be done by then and I'll get to see it in person?


That would be sick. Hopefully I can get my build upgraded by then as well lawl


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93;14559999*
> That would be sick. Hopefully I can get my build upgraded by then as well lawl


Yeah I'm planning on upgrading to a U2UFO from a 700d in the near future. Would be real nice if I had it finished by then to take with me

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugen87

so subed. Looks like your system will take out a power grid.


----------



## grishkathefool

This is a Coal State, we have plenty of power here, Mugen.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

-removed-


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Just got home, yes... 5 hours later from louisville which is only an hour drive. Apparently a storm made some power lines droop down over the highway and they got caught on a semi truck. Now 110,000 ppl are without power and no idea of when it'll be back up. It tore down an entire street of power poles and collapsed it all over the highway. Build pics should be up soonish


----------



## Seufari

This looks amazing... I would love to read through but your table of contents links don't seem to be working for me. Are they supposed to go to specific posts of yours?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seufari*


This looks amazing... I would love to read through but your table of contents links don't seem to be working for me. Are they supposed to go to specific posts of yours?


Yes, they go to specific posts. They're pretty much benchmark posts in the build. Glad you like it so far. Trying to setup for pics now, but I'm reluctant to clean up the parts mess around the rig

edit: might as well post a pic of where the rig will end up. The medic print is mounted so high bc of the proposed 6x zr24w monitor setup. Will be a great rig to actually get work done on. The macs will be moved to the living room or something. Somewhere for them to die a slow and painful death of not being used



I'm not quite sure on speakers, probably end up getting a set of klipsche 2.1s or something. These altec lansings are super old and don't sound very good. Definitely open to suggestions if anyone has some idea, just keep it under $600. Will probably be used mostly for classical music during study sessions.


----------



## Seufari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


Yes, they go to specific posts. They're pretty much benchmark posts in the build. Glad you like it so far. Trying to setup for pics now, but I'm reluctant to clean up the parts mess around the rig

edit: might as well post a pic of where the rig will end up. The medic print is mounted so high bc of the proposed 6x zr24w monitor setup. Will be a great rig to actually get work done on. The macs will be moved to the living room or something. Somewhere for them to die a slow and painful death of not being used


Yeah, I dont know what is going on for me, but the links just go to random pages. For example the first link takes me to post 11 with all subsequent posts below...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seufari*


Yeah, I dont know what is going on for me, but the links just go to random pages. For example the first link takes me to post 11 with all subsequent posts below...


Yeah, that's what it does, it takes u to that page, then wait a second for it to completely load and it'll take you to the important post on that page


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Sleeving and tools ordered from MDPC







Should be more than enough for a few screw ups and possibly a 2nd psu depending upon how ambitious I feel.


----------



## tamas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


I'm not quite sure on speakers, probably end up getting a set of klipsche 2.1s or something. These altec lansings are super old and don't sound very good. Definitely open to suggestions if anyone has some idea, just keep it under $600. Will probably be used mostly for classical music during study sessions.


I have klipsch 2.1-s, great speakers. Very clean sounding, no distortion even when you turn them way up. Only problem is that the model is quite old, so you don't get all the fancy newer stuff. Great speakers though. I highly recommend them.


----------



## tippy25

I have the Corsair SP-2500 2.1 speakers and they're hands down awesome. Quite spotty, though, so make sure they're aimed at your face. The subwoofer is a 4th order band pass and produces clean bass that's not overpowering unless you want it to be.

Also, nuclear > coal


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tippy25*


I have the Corsair SP-2500 2.1 speakers and they're hands down awesome. Quite spotty, though, so make sure they're aimed at your face. The subwoofer is a 4th order band pass and produces clean bass that's not overpowering unless you want it to be.

Also, nuclear > coal


I'll take a look at those. Didn't know corsair "made" speakers. I'm not looking for anything powerful since in the next room over I have my z5500s and a klipsch home theater system.

we don't have "nucular" here and I can't make any money off of it so for my purposes coal is wonderful. Can't beat $0.06 per kwh energy either. It keeps my folding addiction cheap in the winter.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

-removed-


----------



## pcnoob1

Thats alot of reading!!


----------



## nzftw

Those are the kind of books i would look for to sit my monitor on top of if it were to low....ill think twice next time i see one of them.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;14617093*


----------



## grishkathefool

mmmm... torts.....


----------



## theseekeroffun

We need tort reform!


----------



## Fallout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theseekeroffun;14634405*
> We need tort reform!


BACK troll BACK to the pit from whence ye came!!


----------



## Nynn

I would sell my arms and my legs for this setup..

But then again... id have to learn how to play competitive gaming with my nose.


----------



## Spykerv

My oh my this thread has gone placed since i last visited. GREAT BUILD AS ALWAYS MANG <3. someone should congratulate you on you're hard working, researching and buying then modding and upgrading is actually quite exhausting, no sarcasm. Keep it up man, beautiful stuff.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

-removed-


----------



## pali

http://www.crvd.com/

5 grand well spent. Im picking one up after xmas. You should do it









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pali;14669767*
> http://www.crvd.com/
> 
> 5 grand well spent. Im picking one up after xmas. You should do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


exactly the opposite of what I'm looking for. I need to be able to orient multiple monitors in portrait mode, not landscape. Preferably 2560 x 1600 resolution so I can have the 2560 vertical and 1600 horizontal. Despite this build having massive graphics power it won't be used for games except once in a blue moon. That power will be used for folding instead. I need a workstation, not a game station.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;14669821*
> exactly the opposite of what I'm looking for. I need to be able to orient multiple monitors in portrait mode, not landscape. Preferably 2560 x 1600 resolution so I can have the 2560 vertical and 1600 horizontal. Despite this build having massive graphics power it won't be used for games except once in a blue moon. That power will be used for folding instead. I need a workstation, not a game station.


Wait.. What..?

O__o folding?????
What does that have to do with being a workstation! And I thought you were a law student... Do you render ferraris (pun intended) on Maya or blender in your spare time.

Sorry to sound a little surprised, I thought it was gaming build xD


----------



## nzftw

I see a few people using that dell 30" you listed, paired with two of its sisters from the same series...23" i think.







. that would give you the best of both worlds would it not?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv;14669929*
> Wait.. What..?
> 
> O__o folding?????
> What does that have to do with being a workstation! And I thought you were a law student... Do you render ferraris (pun intended) on Maya or blender in your spare time.
> 
> Sorry to sound a little surprised, I thought it was gaming build xD


I originally planned it that way, but I don't really have time for much of that anymore. I will game on it occasionally, but 3x 30"s in portrait can do that pretty well anyway (I won't get them all at once due to price, but over time). I have my sigrig for gaming right now, but sadly it is god awful for anything work related. This rig will house all of my media (mostly uncompressed bluray rips), fold, and do my hw. I need the screen real estate so that I'm not constantly scrolling on a document, which are sometimes pages long. I'd like to read as much as I can without having to do so.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzftw;14669934*
> I see a few people using that dell 30" you listed, paired with two of its sisters from the same series...23" i think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . that would give you the best of both worlds would it not?


Hmmm... never thought of that. I might actually do that. 1x 30" and 3x 24"


----------



## pali

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


exactly the opposite of what I'm looking for. I need to be able to orient multiple monitors in portrait mode, not landscape. Preferably 2560 x 1600 resolution so I can have the 2560 vertical and 1600 horizontal. Despite this build having massive graphics power it won't be used for games except once in a blue moon. That power will be used for folding instead. I need a workstation, not a game station.


Awww you're no fun!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pali*


Awww you're no fun!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I know I know! Letting u all down as usual


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Would the NEC PA301W be worth the extra money over the ZR30w or the U3011? Is there a major difference in clarity or color gamut? Are there any other models that I should look at other than those? perhaps a lesser known model?


----------



## wermad

Big screen playa's


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Big screen playa's










FIS and wermad. There's a guy on the intel builds who's an extreme derp and doing one of those high end builds. I call a troll but I'm going along with it anyways. He's offering some foreign currency for helping (xD I call ultratroll) and users are helping him. I'm doing it because it's fun to, but you should see the most idiotic advice being offered. Lol DUDE YOU NEEEEEED DUAL 990X ON THE SR2. I busted a gut hard. I recommended him to you guys for some high end build advice so if he comes rolling around on this thread, just look out for him because he may actually be legit. Although I've never heard of someone who's willing to dump a ton of money yet is too lazy to research what their buying.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv;14681776*
> FIS and wermad. There's a guy on the intel builds who's an extreme derp and doing one of those high end builds. I call a troll but I'm going along with it anyways. He's offering some foreign currency for helping (xD I call ultratroll) and users are helping him. I'm doing it because it's fun to, but you should see the most idiotic advice being offered. Lol DUDE YOU NEEEEEED DUAL 990X ON THE SR2. I busted a gut hard. I recommended him to you guys for some high end build advice so if he comes rolling around on this thread, just look out for him because he may actually be legit. Although I've never heard of someone who's willing to dump a ton of money yet is too lazy to research what their buying.


who does research? I just buy a bunch of stuff and force it into slots. I cut the prongs off of my PCI-E cards to fit them in AGP slots. I've got 240 pin in my mobo that only takes 168 pin. Wanna fight about it?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spykerv*


FIS and wermad. There's a guy on the intel builds who's an extreme derp and doing one of those high end builds. I call a troll but I'm going along with it anyways. He's offering some foreign currency for helping (xD I call ultratroll) and users are helping him. I'm doing it because it's fun to, but you should see the most idiotic advice being offered. Lol DUDE YOU NEEEEEED DUAL 990X ON THE SR2. I busted a gut hard. I recommended him to you guys for some high end build advice so if he comes rolling around on this thread, just look out for him because he may actually be legit. Although I've never heard of someone who's willing to dump a ton of money yet is too lazy to research what their buying.


It isn't a middle eastern guy is it? There was a guy on here earlier this summer that was looking for help and advice to build an SR-2 system. He was talking about ridiculous things, too.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Surprise Surprise an update! Just got this in the mail, but sadly the smaller box with all of the tools I need is lost somewhere after U.S. customs -_- I've gotta say, I'm thoroughly impressed by the sleeving and especially by Nigel's customer assistance and work ethic. It's kinda cool how he puts some sleeving inside that matches the colors of your nation's flag. 


Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


It isn't a middle eastern guy is it? There was a guy on here earlier this summer that was looking for help and advice to build an SR-2 system. He was talking about ridiculous things, too.


I think I saw that. I'll believe it once I see a worklog with proof of purchase of everything as well as pics.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;14730873*
> Surprise Surprise an update! Just got this in the mail,


Hours of pleasure! I just finished 2 days of intensive sleeving, like miles long of sleeving!!!

Have fun.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Hours of pleasure! I just finished 2 days of intensive sleeving, like miles long of sleeving!!!

Have fun.










I'm excited abt it, but going to be hard to find time now.


----------



## wermad

Hehe, just got done with my psu. After doing 4 psu, I got it nailed down. Some quirks here and there for each psu but a little thought will overcome these minor road bumps. If I had 4-6hrs I could sleeve an entire psu in one sitting. Though I'm used to doubling up the cables so that actually may save some time. Individually it may take about 6-8hrs for a good job. Have fun and looking uber awesome as always Stallion


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Worked on some custom wires today and fiddled with some sleeving. Figured I'd give you all a little preview of the sata power I did earlier. Should have the whole rig sleeved with all new custom length wires and ends by the end of the evening. This is taking much less effort than I thought it would, just takes FOREVER. The MDPC tools make every go sooo smoothly. Definitely worth the money.


----------



## grishkathefool

nice work, fatty


----------



## VoodooActual

I just Dribbled. I'd (over)Kill for a system like this.. :'(

Awesome work though!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Thanks, I'll post some more pics in a bit of everything wired and managed. Does anyone know which online retailer sells the cheapest Western Digital 2tb w/ 6.0gb/s(WD20EARX)? I need 5 more of them to fill up the drive bays.

On a similar note. Does anyone have any opinions on the new OCZ Revodrive Hybrid? I was thinking about getting 3 of them to toss in between the gpus.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Some progress on wiring.


----------



## CjGemini

Hey there fat, just went though your log. Great work!!! Question for you did the Bitpower Top mod for 2 D5's come with anything to mount it? I'm thinking of picking one up and another pump.


----------



## pcnoob1

How you liking the Danger Den case over the Mountain Mods? I know from experience acrylic can be a pain sometimes. Im thinking about selling my U2UFO for a white Case Labs M8.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CjGemini*


Hey there fat, just went though your log. Great work!!! Question for you did the Bitpower Top mod for 2 D5's come with anything to mount it? I'm thinking of picking one up and another pump.










It didn't. I had to dremel one arm off of each of the normal bitspower dressup kit mounts to fit it. I'm sure there are pics of it somewhere in the log.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnoob1*


How you liking the Danger Den case over the Mountain Mods? I know from experience acrylic can be a pain sometimes. Im thinking about selling my U2UFO for a white Case Labs M8.


Honestly it's not too bad. Just sucks I can't drill holes in it like in aluminum, but it is kinda nice being able to have Danger Den custom fab case panels for me super cheap. So far the build is going off without a hitch. I had one piece crack because I overtightened it with a drill, but I was replacing that piece anyway so no biggie. Only negative so far really is how easy fingerprints end up EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Just ordered the rest of the parts I'll need to make the psu harness. I'm sick of ripping connectors off of the stock cables. Pain in the butt. So far on wires I have all of the fan wires, sata wires, and pump wires finished up. Next on the list is the 24 pin. Other than that I just have to wait for this order to get here to continue.


----------



## wermad

Sleeve party!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Sleeve party!


Omg omg!!! Who's bringing the bawls and arbor mist?!?!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;14822347*
> Thanks, I'll post some more pics in a bit of everything wired and managed. Does anyone know which online retailer sells the cheapest Western Digital 2tb w/ 6.0gb/s(WD20EARX)? I need 5 more of them to fill up the drive bays.
> 
> On a similar note. Does anyone have any opinions on the new OCZ Revodrive Hybrid? I was thinking about getting 3 of them to toss in between the gpus.


Helping Hand showed $84.99 as lowest price at multiple retailers.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;14834025*
> Helping Hand showed $84.99 as lowest price at multiple retailers.


ah, seems as if newegg's price is the lowest then. Suppose I'll pick up 5 of them to finish up the HDDs. They should make great media drives and cheap enough that if one fails it's not a big deal. Thanks for checking. Was hoping for a coupon code somewhere that would make them practically free, but alas storage does not come that cheap.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Wiring finished up for HDDS, pumps, fans, and Bluray drive. Cable management is super easy in this case... well it is with custom length cables at least. Now that I've done as much as I can without the parts I just ordered back to reading


----------



## Spykerv

I think I just.... PANTS SOMEONE HAND ME PANTS

Beautiful, truly freaking beautiful.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv;14835201*
> I think I just.... PANTS SOMEONE HAND ME PANTS
> 
> Beautiful, truly freaking beautiful.


Thanks lol, *hands u pants*. Wires seem to just disappear when routed properly. No extra slack in any of the wires. Can't wait to get the HDDs in to fill up those slots (sadly one of the currently installed ones is only a place holder now after being part of a little reservoir malfunction earlier this year in my sigrig). The Origin Big-O won't have anything on this baby.

Also, budget on cpus now at $1600 or less each thanks to being forced to upgrade our business's comp system for $44,000 this year with the whole new e-scripts system. Parent's are springing for half of the cost of each cpu since "it isn't that much more", especially since it'll "improve my productivity" at "reading cases". Should just disappear into that ******edly large number. Gotta love old people and their ignorance of technology. Has intel announced whether the replacement for the 5690 will be a 8/10/12 core yet?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;14835265*
> Also, budget on cpus now at $1600 or less each thanks to being forced to upgrade our business's comp system for $44,000 this year with the whole new e-scripts system. Parent's are springing for half of the cost of each cpu since "it isn't that much more", especially since it'll "improve my productivity" at "reading cases". Should just disappear into that ******edly large number. Gotta love old people and their ignorance of technology. Has intel announced whether the replacement for the 5690 will be a 8/10/12 core yet?


I am laughing and choking at the same time, bro.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;14846124*
> I am laughing and choking at the same time, bro.


I'm laughing to keep myself from crying out of sheer jealousy


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Woke up to a rather hilarious surprise. thinkcomputers.org has both mine and enialius' rigs (which we built in an hour) featured. Three of the rigs featured were from OCN members.

http://www.thinkcomputers.org/millionmanlan-10/2/


----------



## Kortwa

Well your MM case is never hard to miss


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kortwa*


Well your DD MM case is never hard to miss










I suppose so. It does get pretty intensely bright with the fans all the way up. Was funny how ppl thought it was ambitious for us to build a wced rig from scratch there bc enialius' parts had just come in that day.


----------



## Onions

lol thats cool where is that located?


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

talk about a killing all intent to post WC worklog of my own... holy hell this is amazing. late to the party, but subbed anyway!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Onions*


lol thats cool where is that located?


It's at University of Louisville every summer in the beginning of august. There's also one there the 2nd weekend of January every year.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaXxJaPxX*


talk about a killing all intent to post WC worklog of my own... holy hell this is amazing. late to the party, but subbed anyway!


Thanks for the interest. I won't disappoint.


----------



## grishkathefool

Yet another Tech site that I haven't visited yet. Geeze, and a decently well crafted one at that.


----------



## grishkathefool

What's with the cards? I thought it was a LAN event. Geeze, UL can't get anything right. (muwahaha)


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


What's with the cards? I thought it was a LAN event. Geeze, UL can't get anything right. (muwahaha)

-snip-


I know right? existence got to the final round of rock paper scissors for a 1TB hdd, but sadly lost. That ginger in the center wins TF2 every event. Make me sad face







I'm pretty sure my group is the only one that actually left the event at all and even showered, not like anyone could pick up my rig and carry it out. Thank god they don't last much longer bc I'm pretty sure some people would have died of lack of hygiene.

and that's why we live in lexington


----------



## grishkathefool

Hence my avatar. Go Cats!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Connectors and some pins arrived. The gold tipped molexes are just awesome looking. Can't wait to get to making some more cables. Connectors seem to be of much better quality than the stock ones from silverstone. The pins just push right in without any struggle. Yes I was too lazy to make a 4way splitter so I bought them. Will be resleeving them tho with better sleeve. Apparently this is what ~$70 buys. It's kinda sad since there's probably only $3 worth of materials










Working on the 24pin right now, but I'm not quite sure how long it needs to be since the mobo I'll be using it with isn't out yet. I suppose I'll only do one end of it. If I had known beforehand how expensive it would be to make and sleeve cables I probably would of skipped a good bit of it and attempted to hide cables. Approaching nearly $400 to make this harness. The solid copper wires are much more flexible than the aluminum ones that came with the psu tho.

edit: apparently more info has come out on the xeon cpus. Planning for either dual 2680s (2.7ghz ! 130w), 2687Ws (3.1ghz @ 150w), or 2690s (2.9ghz @ 135w). I think the 2680s will be the best choice since I'm limited by only a 1500 watt psu. If EVGA released a 4 socket "SR-3" board I would be thoroughly impressed. Would be nice to pick up 4 of the low end 46XX series Xeons instead of 2 of the high end 26XX series.


----------



## nzftw

Now now....we dont need THAT much over kill.


----------



## Phatboy69

Coming along really nicely Fat! (from the other Phat!)


----------



## grishkathefool

You realize that we all know that in a few months you will change your mind and order the 3xxx SB-E CPUs


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;14915503*
> You realize that we all know that in a few months you will change your mind and order the 3xxx SB-E CPUs


I'm really set on xeons for this build. I'd rather go with non "extreme edition" xeons than a single SB-E cpu. I've wanted to do a sr-2 build, but I convinced myself that I already have a 1366 cpu and I should wait for the next enthusiast socket to be released. Just have to find a way to justify 4 gpus now, sadly I may have to sacrifice one of them due to power consumption and *gasp* replace it with a sound card. Let's just hope that nvidia keeps the TDP lower than 325w each.


----------



## Kortwa

I would hope the TDP would be lower then Fermi. They just produced too much heat and efficiency is really what is needed now. People running 2000w PSUs to power cards is just too much of a limiter right now.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

-removed-


----------



## pcnoob1

Use a heineken keg for the gas tank or nitrous. That would be awesome.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnoob1*


Use a heineken keg for the gas tank or nitrous. That would be awesome.


because getting pulled over for a "open container" would be soooo much better







Awesome idea tho, too bad the bottle is about twice as long as the mini kegs.


----------



## pali

Can I borrow your money printing machine italian?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## pcnoob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


because getting pulled over for a "open container" would be soooo much better







Awesome idea tho, too bad the bottle is about twice as long as the mini kegs.


Hey, i tried


----------



## wermad

The buggy looks awesome


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Just ran the 24 pin. Have to borrow/ go find an unused mobo so I can figure out exactly the length needed. I don't want to crimp the 2nd end and sleeve it to just have to either trash it for longer lengths or cut for shorter. It's honestly so easy to make the wires clean with custom lengths. About to build a micro atx rig for a friend as well next weekend and there's no way I'm not going to make custom lengths for it (no sleeving of course). Even cheap aluminum wire (which most psus have stock) seems like it would be a better alternative than stock since you can shorten the wires and have less resistance.



The rest of the HDDs should be in sometime soon. Was planning to order them tonight, but UK didn't do so hot on Saturday, inevitably delaying the HDDS. 17-24 v Louisville is sad. One of my lady friends said it best. "Every girl that says she's always dreamed about dating a football player has never watched our team play." On the bright side the Lawschool sponsored tailgate was awesome. 3 Kegs, 30 handles, 10 bottles of wine, 400 wings, 200 shrimp and chicken tenders, and so on.


----------



## dmanstasiu

ooooh nice benz


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Question abt storage HDDs. 2tb drives @ 6.0 gbps or 3tb drives @ 3.0 gbps?


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Stallion, while you're working on your computer can I drive your benz?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;14984633*
> Question abt storage HDDs. 2tb drives @ 6.0 gbps or 3tb drives @ 3.0 gbps?


2TB @ 6GB/s.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl;14984637*
> Stallion, while you're working on your computer can I drive your benz?
> 
> 2TB @ 6GB/s.


maybe at auto cross on Saturdays when there's no football







Going to be fun for stock class, but can't wait to have the buggy for modified. Hopefully it'll beat the ACR that's always there since there's no straight aways or any areas of the track to get above 80mph.

I wasn't sure abt the Hdds since they are for storage (movies, music, photos, etc). Know if there are any benchmarks anywhere showing the differences in speed? On one hand it would be nice to have the massive space, but on the other side of things it would be nice not to wait that extra "few seconds" for it to load.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Choice is between

5x Western Digital Caviar Green WD20EARX 2TB

or

5x Western Digital AV-GP WD30EURS 3TB

or 3x Western Digital Caviar Green WD20EARX 2TB and 2x Western Digital AV-GP WD30EURS 3TB

Already have 1x Western Digital Caviar Green WD20EARX 2TB and 2x Western Digital Caviar Black WD2002FAEX 2TB for the build so far.

I'd like to make a poll, but since there can only be one poll per thread I'll save it for something more important. Any thoughts?


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

The 1TB I have has 64MB cache and is ready for 6GB/s. And when I say ready I mean I'm waiting for bulldozer so I can get a mobo with SATA III. Even then my games load up pretty fast. I still have plenty of space with 1TB. With 2TB you should be fine and it'll be faster.


----------



## tippy25

The 3GB/s vs 6GB/s isn't going to make much of a difference with regular HDDs. They can't sustain read/write speeds high enough to notice a performance increase between those connections. The cache can go at or near the 3/6 GB/s speeds, but with only 64MB (0.064GB) in the cache, at the saturated SATA speeds, you're still not going to notice any difference because it's such a small time frame. You'll only really notice a difference with SSDs.

Go with the larger storage capacity.


----------



## grishkathefool

The resistance you are talking about is negligible, Stallion. And I love the quote about dating a football player. Man, the Cats just down right stunk it up Sat. Oh well, only 6-ish weeks till Basketball Season!!!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool;14993713*
> The resistance you are talking about is negligible, Stallion. And I love the quote about dating a football player. Man, the Cats just down right stunk it up Sat. Oh well, only 6-ish weeks till Basketball Season!!!


I know I know. Just trying to justify it to myself.

I've always said we have two sports at UK, Tailgating and Basketball. The Florida game on Saturday is going to be worse. I'm hoping there will be enough booze to not remember such an awful impending loss.

Oh and just got some more sleeve in the mail from MDPC (USB Sleeve and precut shrink for the power cables). And if you're wonder, yes I'm too lazy to cut the heatshrink to 15mm sections.


----------



## grishkathefool

Last night I flipped on Channel 2 and caught the Kentucky Sports TV show. They were talking about the fate of the Football program as if anything would change. So I went to their website and left a comment:

Quote:



You were pondering what the Cats need to do to turn the fans back to their favor. I would say that it doesnâ€™t really matter, the games come close to selling out regardless, donâ€™t they? Until people stop going to Commonwealth to watch the Cats lose, the Athletics department isnâ€™t going to feel any pressure regarding the program. I love the Cats and hate to see the program falter like this.


I have heard this from some people that I know and believe it to be true. I have NOT heard it from any dedicated UK fans, though. Funny, huh?


----------



## wyant50

Read it all.
Sweet. Sweet... everything.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


Choice is between

5x Western Digital Caviar Green WD20EARX 2TB

or

5x Western Digital AV-GP WD30EURS 3TB

or 3x Western Digital Caviar Green WD20EARX 2TB and 2x Western Digital AV-GP WD30EURS 3TB

Already have 1x Western Digital Caviar Green WD20EARX 2TB and 2x Western Digital Caviar Black WD2002FAEX 2TB for the build so far.

I'd like to make a poll, but since there can only be one poll per thread I'll save it for something more important. Any thoughts?


I have a 2TB AV-GP drive that I really like- I got it because it was spec'd for 24/7 operation. Not sure if that's really an accurate measure for them or just a branding thing, but I run 24/7 and it appealed to me vs the Caviar Green. Not really in a position to comment on the 3TB drives as I have not used them.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


Oh and just got some more sleeve in the mail from MDPC (USB Sleeve and precut shrink for the power cables). And if you're wonder, yes I'm too lazy to cut the heatshrink to 15mm sections.




I should get my shrink precut next time. My stuff is all uneven









Looking uber awesome as usual. Btw, any more shots of your rides







?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Took advantage of the awesome deals today at newegg. Picked up 2 3tb wd drives. Still 3 more drives to get, but I might even go for 3.5" ssds so I think it's worth holding out for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;15030792*
> I should get my shrink precut next time. My stuff is all uneven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking uber awesome as usual. Btw, any more shots of your rides?


Definitely should get it precut. So far only one bad shrink on my 24 pin, which isn't too bad to fix if I even bother to since it's on the back side of the connector.



Will have more pics next week when I get the 2012 SLK 350 in. Will be checking on the dunebuggy's progress today. So there might be some updates on that. Taking forever since a good bit of the parts have to be imported from Germany and customs is rather slow on some things.

edit: since u asked, went thru cars pics. One from the summer


Only thing left to do is a 632 swap. Similar motor mounts so shouldn't be a problem


----------



## t-ramp

Everything you do is ridiculous, in the best sense of the word.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I currently have 4x 3.5" slots left and was wonder what you all thought about me filling it with 4x OCZ Colossus 240GB SSDs. I know they're last gen SSDs, but 4 of them in raid 0 would be a force to be reckoned. This setup would put me to 2x 2tb black drives in raid 0 (for apps that aren't used frequently) and 2x 2tb green drives (for media) and the total ~1tb of SSD for windows and games.

or...

4x 2tb black, 2x 2tb green, 2x vertex 3 240gb.

Any thoughts?

edit: waiting game sucks (hence why no updates)... why can't the parts be released already. I want to finish this build. /rant


----------



## jblanc03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


I play stocks and parents pay for all of my necessities as long as I keep grades high, go to professional school, always pass drug tests (which I get when I have blood work done checking for hereditary diseases), and maintain our farm near where I live.


Spoiled!

Lucky you!


----------



## sloppyjoe123

I wanna have a farm...............


----------



## frank anderson

You worked hard for those grades, it's all good & you deserve it.. for all the other haters, they can get a job and work hard, like me.. hah









I know how you feel about the waiting game.. Waiting for the last bit of my parts to arrive to complete already, kind of hard to complete my build when I am waiting for GPU blocks and fan controller.. /rant

on this subject: I'd go...

4x 2tb black RAID & 2x 2tb green (RAID 5), 2x vertex 3 240gb (Raid 0).

All the performance you need with redundancy, also get a nas if you don't already have one to run backups.. I run my backup scripts at 4AM to my nas, never bothered me none..


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frank anderson*


*You worked hard for those grades, it's all good & you deserve it.. for all the other haters, they can get a job and work hard, like me.. hah







*

I know how you feel about the waiting game.. Waiting for the last bit of my parts to arrive to complete already, kind of hard to complete my build when I am waiting for GPU blocks and fan controller.. /rant

on this subject: I'd go...

4x 2tb black RAID & 2x 2tb green (RAID 5), 2x vertex 3 240gb (Raid 0).

All the performance you need with redundancy, also get a nas if you don't already have one to run backups.. I run my backup scripts at 4AM to my nas, never bothered me none..


Seconded. I've seen how hard my sister worked to be a doctor and is still working to be one. The amount you have to put in to achieve high enough grades to be a doctor or a lawyer is INSANE. Enjoy what's coming to you man


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frank anderson*


You worked hard for those grades, it's all good & you deserve it.. for all the other haters, they can get a job and work hard, like me.. hah









I know how you feel about the waiting game.. Waiting for the last bit of my parts to arrive to complete already, kind of hard to complete my build when I am waiting for GPU blocks and fan controller.. /rant

on this subject: I'd go...

*4x 2tb black RAID & 2x 2tb green (RAID 5), 2x vertex 3 240gb (Raid 0).*

All the performance you need with redundancy, also get a nas if you don't already have one to run backups.. I run my backup scripts at 4AM to my nas, never bothered me none..


Sadly that model of the green drives I have can't be raided. Some issue with the firmware. I think I will go with that option. Has the best mix of everything.

As for the raid issue I think I'll go 4x 2tb black RAID 0 & 2x 2tb green nonraid, 2x vertex 3 240gb Raid 0. Depending on how many sata slots I could even up it to 4x vertex 3s in raid 0, but only time will tell.

I'll consider the NAS. I've never had an important HDD fail, nor one fail on its own. The only time I have is from a faulty frozenQ res leaking. I suppose that I'm waaaay past due for something to happen. What NAS box do u use?

It is a ton of work, but I enjoy it. It's nice to learn something every single day.

edit: also, does anyone know if there is a projected date for 8GB corsair-gt sticks?


----------



## grishkathefool

So what's your Back-up plan. You're spending a lot of effort on speed and space in RAID0s, what will you use for BU?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


So what's your Back-up plan. You're spending a lot of effort on speed and space in RAID0s, what will you use for BU?


Honestly don't have one







I'm taking the NAS box as the best option with auto back up. I don't have any data that can't be downloaded again (steam) for the most part or reripped (which would suck). Most of my pretty important files sync online so that isn't really an issue and crucial files I have sitting on my old colossus 500gb SSD that I toss on a dock whenever I need them. I just don't want to lose performance by doing any raid with a mirror so it seems a NAS box is really the only option.


----------



## jblanc03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


*Memory:* 32GB Corsair Dominator GT PC-19200 (2400MHz)











Where did you get your Corsair Dominator GT PC-19200 ram? I want it.


----------



## Psykhotic

Hello, I hate you because I'm jealous.

Although I'm not a MB fan at all so I feel a little better about not having such an awesome folding rig.

I probably should have gone into law, my friend started at her firm making 180k a year! Horrid hours though.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

corsair has the 2400mhz 4 gig sticks for sale on it's site.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;15172384*
> corsair has the 2400mhz 4 gig sticks for sale on it's site.


You should be careful with multiple kits... Technically, anything above 1333 (unless sold as a single kit) isnt guaranteed to work at rated speeds with multiple kits... It isn't realy a relevant problem until you get to 1833... After that, it can get iffy fast... I would call corsair and see if they could ship you consecutive kits (because they are much more likely to work together, but still not guaranteed... Also, if I remember correctly, you need a BLK of around 104 on SB







just to get 2400MHz to run at that... Call corsair and seeing if they can send u specific kits would probably be your best shot for ram that fast... You could also just wait and see if try come out with a 4 DIMM kit for quad channel SB-E, but that may be quite a wile







... Also, your build looks great so far... Keep up the good work


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;15172993*
> You should be careful with multiple kits... Technically, anything above 1333 (unless sold as a single kit) isnt guaranteed to work at rated speeds with multiple kits... It isn't realy a relevant problem until you get to 1833... After that, it can get iffy fast... I would call corsair and see if they could ship you consecutive kits (because they are much more likely to work together, but still not guaranteed... Also, if I remember correctly, you need a BLK of around 104 on SB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to get 2400MHz to run at that... Call corsair and seeing if they can send u specific kits would probably be your best shot for ram that fast... You could also just wait and see if try come out with a 4 DIMM kit for quad channel SB-E, but that may be quite a wile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Also, your build looks great so far... Keep up the good work


I didn't plan on picking up ram until quad channel kits were released since there's no guarantee currently that dominator-gt will work with sb. There was some x79 board I saw that had specs for accepting 2400 dimms; I think it was a gigabyte one


----------



## Juggalo23451

nice build
the only question I can ask is why so many rads.
you have more than enough heat dissipation for like 4 computer builds.
Some of the rads will be rendered useless. Unless you are going for super chill water cooling.
If not temps will be depicted my your room temp


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451;15174147*
> nice build
> the only question I can ask is why so many rads.
> you have more than enough heat dissipation for like 4 computer builds.
> Some of the rads will be rendered useless. Unless you are going for super chill water cooling.
> If not temps will be depicted my your room temp


Going after a sub 3C water/air delta. If I took out each rad there would be a difference in component temp, even as little as 1C, but that matters to me. You also have to realize that tdp will be ~1500 watts when a normal system is half that.

IMO ppl don't use enough radiators. My sigrig has 12x 120 rad area and doesn't perform to my liking (5c delta). I would like to go as high end as possible water-cooling wise without worrying abt condensation.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;15174712*
> Going after a sub 3C water/air delta. If I took out each rad there would be a difference in component temp, even as little as 1C, but that matters to me. You also have to realize that tdp will be ~1500 watts when a normal system is half that.
> 
> IMO ppl don't use enough radiators. My sigrig has 12x 120 rad area and doesn't perform to my liking (5c delta). I would like to go as high end as possible water-cooling wise without worrying abt condensation.


keplar is not even out yet.
I have 2 rx480 rads in my sig and that is more than enoguh water cooling
for my set up.
Using just air wont help in temps but you room temp will.
you cant get temps below your ambient temp


----------



## kdon

Ye
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451;15174901*
> keplar is not even out yet.
> I have 2 rx480 rads in my sig and that is more than enoguh water cooling
> for my set up.
> Using just air wont help in temps but you room temp will.
> you cant get temps below your ambient temp


Yerpp google "newton's law of cooling". Basically sets up a differential equation that can be solved quickly to see the exponential that resultsm visually showing you that unless an outside factor is present, the heat of the system will approach room temperature at t=infinity (in an exponential manner)

Tldr: diminishing returns from excessive cooling, can't reach room temp but can get close.

Sidenote: awesome build







super jelly haha


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon;15176093*
> Tldr: diminishing returns from excessive cooling, can't reach room temp but can get close.
> 
> Sidenote: awesome build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super jelly haha


Pretty sure Stallion is all over the cooling performance and requirements... He's been working on it for a long time with several builds







One thing to note for all the armchair physicists is that as the room absorbs the heat from the computer the room temp itself will increase which means that while the delta (difference between comp/room) may be 1-2C the room itself may be pumping in air that's warmer than desired. This is where only looking at deltas can be misleading without noting the ambient temperature. Opening a window or turning on the AC is always important to keeping the chip temps down. My sense from Stallion's build is that he wants to find the most effective watercooling installation he can get, to provide the closest to ambient temps he can get. The actual component temps will obviously vary with the ambients. Additionally it's important to be specific about what 'delta' you're referring to- it's not a fixed measurement, you can have deltas for room/loop, loop/rad exhaust etc etc, anywhere you have two temperatures you can work out a delta. /rant

Looking good FIS, can't wait to see more!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled;15176671*
> Pretty sure Stallion is all over the cooling performance and requirements... He's been working on it for a long time with several builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing to note for all the armchair physicists is that as the room absorbs the heat from the computer the room temp itself will increase which means that while the delta (difference between comp/room) may be 1-2C the room itself may be pumping in air that's warmer than desired. This is where only looking at deltas can be misleading without noting the ambient temperature. Opening a window or turning on the AC is always important to keeping the chip temps down. My sense from Stallion's build is that he wants to find the most effective watercooling installation he can get, to provide the closest to ambient temps he can get. The actual component temps will obviously vary with the ambients. Additionally it's important to be specific about what 'delta' you're referring to- it's not a fixed measurement, you can have deltas for room/loop, loop/rad exhaust etc etc, anywhere you have two temperatures you can work out a delta. /rant
> 
> Looking good FIS, can't wait to see more!


Hit it right on the head. The room it's going in has a thermostat about 3 ft away from where the tower will be and an a/c register directly above the rig. Should be getting 65-68f air the whole time with the hot air being directed at my feet and away from the rig

Delta im concerned with is the air intake temp vs water temp hitting the 1st component (CPU)


----------



## frank anderson

I'm using a Synology DS211J, it's a 2 drive entry model that run with 2x WD20EARS (WD Green) drives just fine, at the time of purchase, it supported max 2TB drives and I didn't know green drives have problems with raid, I lucked out as shop guaranteed it will work so here I am, current setup @ RAID0 4TB (3.8 usable).

The 411+ is their raid 5 capable model and is also expandable with a extension box if you need a huge 10+TB array.. Pretty sure their latest firmware supports 3TB drives, but I did not bother.. As the old saying "if it's not broken, don't fix it"..

so far, its been very user friendly and was a snap to set up.. I have a domain controller and server at home that controls all access via AD so I don't even have to mess with the synology diskstation manager after setting up the raid 0.. It joins the domain then it uses the AD structure for access.

Gotta keep the kids away from my p0rn... wait I don't have any kids...









I know what you mean, I use to burn everything on DVD's and had a couple of backup hard disks that was ripped from old builds which my usage has over grown, with the new age of digital media, I never thought I'd fill up 2TB so fast.. after having about 100 DVD's of backups and medias, it was time to get a NAS.. now all my stuff, games, media, MP3, mom's pictures, pictures of ex girlfriends, Garfield nude pics or just hot crazy women that just likes to send me naked pictures of themselves, etc.. all gets stored in my file server and mirrored automatically to my NAS...

oh technologies... It's just simplifies my life..









PS: oh yes one more thing, if you are getting a NAS, I highly recommend you get a high quality Gigabit switch and hook everything to it, 100mbit blows when you are trying to mirror TB's of data... Cisco or Netgear makes good switches..


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


Honestly don't have one







I'm taking the NAS box as the best option with auto back up. I don't have any data that can't be downloaded again (steam) for the most part or reripped (which would suck). Most of my pretty important files sync online so that isn't really an issue and crucial files I have sitting on my old colossus 500gb SSD that I toss on a dock whenever I need them. I just don't want to lose performance by doing any raid with a mirror so it seems a NAS box is really the only option.


I seriously doubt that you'd notice much of a difference if you did a RAID5 with those black HDDs or those SSDs. But I dig what your saying, nonetheless. Given that your work is mostly in the format of Documents, they can be backed up on Thumbs.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frank anderson*


PS: oh yes one more thing, if you are getting a NAS, I highly recommend you get a high quality Gigabit switch and hook everything to it, 100mbit blows when you are trying to mirror TB's of data... Cisco or Netgear makes good switches..


note taken, I'll do some research on one. Currently have a Linksys E3000.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


I seriously doubt that you'd notice much of a difference if you did a RAID5 with those black HDDs or those SSDs. But I dig what your saying, nonetheless. Given that your work is mostly in the format of Documents, they can be backed up on Thumbs.


I think all of my documents literally take up like 200mb in all. I use evernote to sync along with the law school's server.

edit: remainder of HDDs ordered. Should be here by friday. Going to wait on the SSDs since something much better might come out by then.


----------



## kdon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*


Pretty sure Stallion is all over the cooling performance and requirements... He's been working on it for a long time with several builds







One thing to note for all the armchair physicists is that as the room absorbs the heat from the computer the room temp itself will increase which means that while the delta (difference between comp/room) may be 1-2C the room itself may be pumping in air that's warmer than desired. This is where only looking at deltas can be misleading without noting the ambient temperature. Opening a window or turning on the AC is always important to keeping the chip temps down. My sense from Stallion's build is that he wants to find the most effective watercooling installation he can get, to provide the closest to ambient temps he can get. The actual component temps will obviously vary with the ambients. Additionally it's important to be specific about what 'delta' you're referring to- it's not a fixed measurement, you can have deltas for room/loop, loop/rad exhaust etc etc, anywhere you have two temperatures you can work out a delta. /rant

Looking good FIS, can't wait to see more!










delta=h20-ambient temps... and I'm not an "armchair physicist", this is part of my studies and is a topic that requires little more than a barely functioning mind to comprehend







thanks though turbo internet e-peen bamf


----------



## cyberbeat

Rig is looking awesome so far!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Apparently corsair answered my ram question. They will soon be releasing vengeance 8GB sticks with Dominator then Dominator-GT sticks to follow. Woot! The vengeance will be 1600MHz with 10-10-10-27 timing and cost ~high $200s per stick. 64GB 2000+mhz ram here I come


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;15187014*
> Apparently corsair answered my ram question. They will soon be releasing vengeance 8GB sticks with Dominator then Dominator-GT sticks to follow. Woot! The vengeance will be 1600MHz with 10-10-10-27 timing and cost ~high $200s per stick. 64GB 2000+mhz ram here I come


Lol... I think that may be the most anybody has ever spent on ram for a single non-server build


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;15187014*
> Apparently corsair answered my ram question. They will soon be releasing vengeance 8GB sticks with Dominator then Dominator-GT sticks to follow. Woot! The vengeance will be 1600MHz with 10-10-10-27 timing and cost ~high $200s per stick. 64GB 2000+mhz ram here I come


Ram-tastic!!!1


----------



## morencyam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


Apparently corsair answered my ram question. They will soon be releasing vengeance 8GB sticks with Dominator then Dominator-GT sticks to follow. Woot! The vengeance will be 1600MHz with 10-10-10-27 timing and cost ~high $200s per stick. *64GB 2000+mhz ram here I come*


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morencyam*



















That is assuming the mobo I choose has 8 dimm slots. Sadly I'll be dropping the 4th gpu for the 2nd set of 32GB of ram assuming it is supported. Sound card will take its place. The $500 saved from replacing the gpu with a sound card should pay for 1.5-2 dimms. Not sure which one, but probably the HT Omega Claro Halo XT or the Xonar Essence. If not then I'll go with 32GB of 2400mhz dimms assuming they're released (no reason why not). Probably order it next week. Any input on which one?

HT Omega Claro Halo XT or Asus Xonar Essence?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


That is assuming the mobo I choose has 8 dimm slots. Sadly I'll be dropping the 4th gpu for the 2nd set of 32GB of ram assuming it is supported. Sound card will take its place. The $500 saved from replacing the gpu with a sound card should pay for 1.5-2 dimms. Not sure which one, but probably the HT Omega Claro Halo XT or the Xonar Essence. If not then I'll go with 32GB of 2400mhz dimms assuming they're released (no reason why not). Probably order it next week. Any input on which one?

HT Omega Claro Halo XT or Asus Xonar Essence?


Idk about the soundcard, but you should just get a single space bra it and wb for the cards and use fittings to bridge over the soundcard







it was done by l3p in his desk with a network card... I'll try to find the pic in a little bit







(not trying to make u spend more here, but you don't seem in the mood for compromise







)


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*


Idk about the soundcard, but you should just get a single space bra it and wb for the cards and use fittings to bridge over the soundcard







it was done by l3p in his desk with a network card... I'll try to find the pic in a little bit







(not trying to make u spend more here, but you don't seem in the mood for compromise







)


I did the same thing in my current build, but it makes a gpu run at 8x instead of 16x.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


I did the same thing in my current build, but it makes a gpu run at 8x instead of 16x.


x8 is still better then not having one







lol... Jk... I'm planning a manor build as well, but I'm gunna wait to see reviews before I even start


----------



## pcnoob1

Why not just go all out and buy a external DAC?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcnoob1;15196990*
> Why not just go all out and buy a external DAC?


never thought of it, but also not much room left on my desk.


----------



## pcnoob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


never thought of it, but also not much room left on my desk.


I've never really owned one myself but i hear they're much better than sound cards. I've never owned a sound card either but im in the market so needless to say Im trying to figure out what route im going. Just thought i would throw it out there as another option. I didn't even know what a DAC was up until about two months ago


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcnoob1;15205464*
> I've never really owned one myself but i hear they're much better than sound cards. I've never owned a sound card either but im in the market so needless to say Im trying to figure out what route im going. Just thought i would throw it out there as another option. I didn't even know what a DAC was up until about two months ago


same position as you. I would like everything to be consolidated into the interior of the case tho (could mount a DAC internally with no problem most likely). Hopefully someone can enlighten the both of us on this matter. Apparently the HT Omega is awesome according to some members in the audio section.


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;15206996*
> same position as you. I would like everything to be consolidated into the interior of the case tho (could mount a DAC internally with no problem most likely). Hopefully someone can enlighten the both of us on this matter. Apparently the HT Omega is awesome according to some members in the audio section.


I have the Claro PLUS+ (well I do until I part from my rig tomorrow), and I can say it's verryyyy good, with impressive clarity. It gave new life to all of my music, and even to my X-530's. And when it's paired with my HFI-580's.... it just puts me in a whole new world. Definitely spoiled me. Also looking into a DAC because I'll be getting a macbookpro to replace the rig (school purposes).

Nice build btw


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps;15207871*
> I have the Claro PLUS+ (well I do until I part from my rig tomorrow), and I can say it's verryyyy good, with impressive clarity. It gave new life to all of my music, and even to my X-530's. And when it's paired with my HFI-580's.... it just puts me in a whole new world. Definitely spoiled me. Also looking into a DAC because I'll be getting a macbookpro to replace the rig (school purposes).
> 
> Nice build btw


You won't regret getting a MB pro. I picked up a 15" in may (2.3ghz quad, 8gb ram, 512gb ssd, etc) and it's simply awesome. Amazing laptop for school. Make sure to get the high res anti-glare screen. I'm the only one in my law school with the that screen and everyone else's always looks horrendously dirty and smeared. The glossy screen also always has horrendous glare, just a bad screen for anywhere with florescent lights or lots of natural light.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;15209280*
> You won't regret getting a MB pro. I picked up a 15" in may (2.3ghz quad, 8gb ram, 512gb ssd, etc) and it's simply awesome. Amazing laptop for school. Make sure to get the high res anti-glare screen. I'm the only one in my law school with the that screen and everyone else's always looks horrendously dirty and smeared. The glossy screen also always has horrendous glare, just a bad screen for anywhere with florescent lights or lots of natural light.


Lol... How do u aford all of this as a student?







and I have to say this no matter what u realy think because I'm a PC fan boy... "Ew... A Mac"... Now that that's over with, a MB pro is a great choice for school work


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;15209280*
> You won't regret getting a MB pro. I picked up a 15" in may (2.3ghz quad, 8gb ram, 512gb ssd, etc) and it's simply awesome. Amazing laptop for school. Make sure to get the high res anti-glare screen. I'm the only one in my law school with the that screen and everyone else's always looks horrendously dirty and smeared. The glossy screen also always has horrendous glare, just a bad screen for anywhere with florescent lights or lots of natural light.


Not to take away from your thread, just as a response:

Sadly I only have enough funds for the base 13", but I feel it will suffice for my needs. I would love the high res anti-glare screen! When I have it at home though I'll be extending my screen onto my 24" LCD. Maybe down the line when I'm out of college and funds aren't a limiting factor, I'll have to treat myself to one of the more powerful/larger MB pros (depending on what's out at that time of course, and where Apple heads as a company).


----------



## cyberbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps;15209703*
> Not to take away from your thread, just as a response:
> 
> Sadly I only have enough funds for the base 13", but I feel it will suffice for my needs. I would love the high res anti-glare screen! When I have it at home though I'll be extending my screen onto my 24" LCD. Maybe down the line when I'm out of college and funds aren't a limiting factor, I'll have to treat myself to one of the more powerful/larger MB pros (depending on what's out at that time of course, and where Apple heads as a company).


I bought a second hand 13" 2009 Model earlier this year for $800AUD, which was a great price, and it's served me well so far for UNI, especially as i have been without my Desktop for 3 months while i've been waiting for it to be sent over from AUS. but it's been great hooked up to a 19" monitor


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meeps*


Not to take away from your thread, just as a response:

Sadly I only have enough funds for the base 13", but I feel it will suffice for my needs. I would love the high res anti-glare screen! When I have it at home though I'll be extending my screen onto my 24" LCD. Maybe down the line when I'm out of college and funds aren't a limiting factor, I'll have to treat myself to one of the more powerful/larger MB pros (depending on what's out at that time of course, and where Apple heads as a company).


Those are honestly a better and more convenient size, just too bad there only one screen option. Toss one of those eye glass wipes in ur backpack tho. If the 13" had the same guts as the 15" it would be the perfect laptop

On topic: Hard drives coming this afternoon


----------



## kdon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


Those are honestly a better and more convenient size, just too bad there only one screen option. Toss one of those eye glass wipes in ur backpack tho. If the 13" had the same guts as the 15" it would be the perfect laptop

On topic: Hard drives coming this afternoon


agreed with the size... my 15" mb pro is so much huger than my gf's 13" mbp and is so much less convenient, and hers has the mobile i7 2600 variant -_-


----------



## meeps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kdon*


agreed with the size... my 15" mb pro is so much huger than my gf's 13" mbp and is so much less convenient, and hers has the mobile i7 2600 variant -_-


Well her's is a dual-core, but it still has HT (13" only come as dual-cores for i5's and i7's). I wish I could afford that version of the 13", but I'm sure I'll be fine with the i5 especially because it has been tested to be substantially better than the older C2D that has been in the MBP's for a while.


----------



## cyberbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps;15215388*
> Well her's is a dual-core, but it still has HT (13" only come as dual-cores for i5's and i7's). I wish I could afford that version of the 13", but I'm sure I'll be fine with the i5 especially because it has been tested to be substantially better than the older C2D that has been in the MBP's for a while.


Surprisingly enough, the C2D isn't actually that bad, I've been using mine for 3 months, full-time and it's been keeping up with most things, except games. I can play things like Minecraft fine, and Gmod and other source games fine on low








Just don't even think about MW2 or Battlefield


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Look what came in the mail today







Bunch of 6.0gbs sata cables and laser printer toner as well, but those are boring.



I've decided to go with 4x 2tb green, 4x 2tb black, and 2x 240gb vertex 3s. Going to mount the SSDs on the back side of the mobo tray.

Also having a custom right side panel commissioned by Danger Den. Going to be in black acrylic with a modified version of my avatar laser etched on it.


----------



## sawjai526

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


Look what came in the mail today







Bunch of 6.0gbs sata cables and laser printer toner as well, but those are boring.



I've decided to go with 4x 2tb green, 4x 2tb black, and 2x 240gb vertex 3s. Going to mount the SSDs on the back side of the mobo tray.

Also having a custom right side panel commissioned by Danger Den. Going to be in black acrylic with a modified version of my avatar laser etched on it.


I've been following you build for a while, Very inspiring!

Remember to turn off hard drive park for the green caviar, otherwise harddrive will die within couple months (7-12month) This is a great tutorial, http://forums.ncix.com/forums/topic.php?id=2278208


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sawjai526*


I've been following you build for a while, Very inspiring!

Remember to turn off hard drive park for the green caviar, otherwise harddrive will die within couple months (7-12month) This is a great tutorial, http://forums.ncix.com/forums/topic.php?id=2278208


Thank you sir. I'll definitely use that link. I doubt those drives will be spinning up much anyway since they'll be for media storage and such, but it's great to know how to extend the lifespan on them since it is apparently an issue. +1 for the awesome help.


----------



## SoMBrA

WOAH! This build is not overkill is uberkill









How you plan to use those HDD's?
RAID 10? RAID 5?









Keep it up fat!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoMBrA;15258244*
> WOAH! This build is not overkill is uberkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you plan to use those HDD's?
> RAID 10? RAID 5?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up fat!


Each set in raid 0 with a NAS box for backup.


----------



## sawjai526

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


Thank you sir. I'll definitely use that link. I doubt those drives will be spinning up much anyway since they'll be for media storage and such, but it's great to know how to extend the lifespan on them since it is apparently an issue. +1 for the awesome help.


I'm glad I can help others so they don't go through the ordeal like me. Lost many files in my fail hd, through the hardship it cause me I'm still a wd user!(qucik advanced rma, never had a problem with wd except for green series) If you read about the wd green series hd the harddrive park itself within 8second when its inactive. Thus causing a high Load cycle count,(hardpark) use harddrive tool like "hdtune" to check your hd vital.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Remainder of HDDs ordered a few minute ago. Should be here in 2 or 3 days. Finished up the 24pin and the molex power cables. Made the 24 pin just long enough to work with either a HPTX or XLATX board. Will be working on 4x 8+6 pin pci-e cables and 4+4 this week.



edit: also, anyone interested in higher capacity ram sticks they're finally starting to show up on newegg. Right here. $245 per dimm. Definitely waiting for the dominator version and for a slight price drop since that's an absurd per dimm price for mid range ram.


----------



## jblanc03

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*



This OP will be edited as the build progresses with current pics and comments.

I'm currently in the process of designing a new build that will be completed once Kepler and Ivy bridge are released (I will not rule out quadfire AMD, but since AMD cards are inferior for folding I will most likely not purchase them until they yield equal or better performance for that application). In the mean time I have to get together the case and all of the watercooling components so it can be together ASAP. I'm looking to build something that will blow my current rig out of the water in terms of cooling and potential cooling ability and raw performance. I'll begin collecting components starting this week and will post updates regularly. I am attempting to design an optimal cooling setup for a rig with dual xeons and 4 way sli. This setup will be run 24/7 for [email protected] just like my sig rig with occasional gaming thrown in when I have time between lawschool classes. I know there are a fair bit of you who are familiar with my last build, you will not be disappointed with this one. I promise it'll make Project Atlantis look like a dell budget box.

I'm through playing around with watercooling. I really want to see how much potential it really has as a cooling method. I'm aiming for a consistent 2C or lower water/air delta over both loops. I will attempt to change fans as necessary to achieve this. TDP of the system will be limited to 1600 watts (the peak of the silverstone ST1500 psu). Should have no problem supplying the power for it since it will be running off a 220v connection. My current setup is great and performs awesome, but I'm looking for something better, something that boutique pc makers wouldn't dare build. I'm hoping to make it the epitome of what OCN water-cooling section stands for.

*Temp Estimations:* Using all of the parts listed below TDP water/air delta will be between *2.7-3.7C* and idle temps (assuming 1/3 power consumption compared to TDP) should be around *1C-2C*

*Table of Contents*
*The First Obstacle*
*Obstacle Conquered*
*Trigger Pulled*
*Parts Begin Arriving*
*Where Do I Put It All?*
*OMG the TUBEZ!!!*
*Controllable Gusts of Wind*
*More and More Parts*
*New Arrival*
*Pump Parts and Assembly*
*Enclosing it All*
*The Perfect Pair*
*How Many Can I Fit?*
*Controlling and Storage*
*Updated Plans*
*Gettin the ball rollin again*
*Let's Route Some Tubing *
*Custom Top Panel*
*Starting the Custom Wires*

*All comments and suggestions are welcome. I will attempt to do OCN proud. *
If you don't like overkill then you're in the wrong thread and this is what I think of you!


*Parts List*
*All parts are ones that I have worked with before in some manner and have earned the fat_italian_stallion seal of approval*

*
If anyone can find any of these parts cheaper than what I have listed please let me know. It will be a great help getting this build completed and will be greatly appreciated.*

*Forced to edit parts list thanks to EK making crappy products as of late. I don't trust the blocks not to flake nickel in to the system so I will NOT be using any EK products in this build. Suggestions on CPU blocks will be greatly appreciated. *

*Hardware Labs Black ICE GTX560:*$169.95- Jab-tech

*Hardware Labs Black Ice GTX280:* $95.99 - SVC

*Hardware Labs Black ICE GTX140:*$69.95- Jab-tech

*Phobya Balancer 450 Black nickel:* $47.99 - Frozencpu

*Bitspower BP-2D5TOPP-BK Dual D5 Mod Top (POM Version):* $99.99 Frozencpu

*Lamptron FC-8:* $67.00 - Aquatuning

*Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-3 140mm x 25mm Ultra Quiet Fan - 1700 RPM:* $20.16 Aquatuning

*MNPCTech Billet Machined Aluminum Case Feet w/ Diamond Cut Edges (Set of 4) - Black:* $34.99 MNPCtech

*Swiftech MCP 655:* $65.95 Sidewindercomputers

*Bitspower D5 Matt Black Mod Kit: *$42.95 Sidewindercomputers

*Bitspower Matte Black 1/2in ID - 3/4in OD Rotary 45 Degree Compression Fitting- BP-MB45R2CPF-CC5:* $16.95 - Sidewindercomputers

*Bitspower Matt Black 1/2in. Compression Fittings for 3/4in. OD Tubing # BP-MBCPF-CC5:* $7.95 - Sidewindercomputers

*Bitspower Matte Black Rotary 90 Degree Compression - 1/2 x 3/4in - BP-MB90R2LCPF-CC5: *$16.25 - Sidewindercomputers

*PrimoFlex Pro LRT Black Tubing -1/2in. ID X 3/4in. OD (10ft):* $16.25 - Amazon

*MIPS RAM and Mobo Blocks*???? - MIPS/ Frozencpu

*2x Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos .925:* $280.24 - Aquatuning
*Click for Current Progress (Updated Daily*)*

*Left*



*Right*


*Parts:*


*Parts will be crossed out once ordered and starred once acquired*

**Case:* Danger Den Tower 29 (Nightmare Black Color Scheme and 2x single 5.25 bay cutouts.)


**Feet:* 4x MNPC Tech Black Billet Aluminum Case Feet


**Fan Controller:* Lamptron FC-8



**Radiators:* 6x Hardware Labs Black Ice GTX 560 Radiator, 2x Black Ice GTX 280 Radiator, 1x Black Ice GTX 140







**Pumps: *2x MCP 655


**Pump Dressup kit:* 2x Bitspower Matte Black D5 dress up kit


**Pumptop:* Bitspower dual top 



**Fans:* 32x 140mm Noiseblocker pk-3 1700 rpm fan



**Tubing:* PrimoFlex Pro LRT Black Tubing -1/2in. ID X 3/4in. OD


**Reservoir:* Phobya Balancer 450



**PSU:* Silverstone Strider ST1500


*Sleeving:* MDPC sleeving
















*Fan Cables:* 6x Phobya Y-Cable 3Pin Molex to 4x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Black, 2x Phobya Y-Cable 3Pin Molex to 6x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Black









**Bluray Burner:* Plextor B940SA 


**Fittings:* Bitspower 1/2" ID 3/4" OD Rotary Compression Fittings 




*CPU Blocks:* Aquatuning Cuplex Kryos XT.925









*HDD:* 4x Western Digital 2TB Black Sata 6.0, 2x 3TB Green, 2/4x SSds (whatever is best at the exact time of build. Probably vertex 3s)












*Monitors:* 6x HP ZR2440W









*Monitor Stand:* Ergotech Hex 3 over 3









*Memory:* 32GB Corsair Dominator GT PC-19200 (2400MHz). If Corsair releases 8GB sticks in time I will be getting those for a total of 64GB.










Can you please tell me where you got this ram? ive been looking everywhere for it and i have not been able to find it. I even looked at the Corshair Website.


----------



## frank anderson

is it me or is this the 2nd time someone asked you where did you buy that ram and quoted your entire first post ?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Please. do not. QUOTE THE ENTIRE ORIGINAL POST FOR IT IS NOT NECESSARY.
*sigh*


----------



## matrix2000x2

You inspired to me to look for this.
http://www.ascendtech.us/itemdesc.as...EMD31600M16GUN O_O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


Remainder of HDDs ordered a few minute ago. Should be here in 2 or 3 days. Finished up the 24pin and the molex power cables. Made the 24 pin just long enough to work with either a HPTX or XLATX board. Will be working on 4x 8+6 pin pci-e cables and 4+4 this week.



edit: also, anyone interested in higher capacity ram sticks they're finally starting to show up on newegg. Right here. $245 per dimm. Definitely waiting for the dominator version and for a slight price drop since that's an absurd per dimm price for mid range ram.


----------



## SEN_ONE

Subscribed for updates, this is an insane build!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frank anderson*









is it me or is this the 2nd time someone asked you where did you buy that ram and quoted your entire first post ?










Seriously... apparently no restraint on posting and they don't read what's written. The capacity I want isn't even out yet, but should be by the end of Q4. The 4gb dimms are cheap, but if I get a board with only 4 dimm slots I'd be stuck with only 16gb instead of 32gb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jblanc03*


Can you please tell me where you got this ram? ive been looking everywhere for it and i have not been able to find it. I even looked at the Corshair Website.


you can order it directly from corsair (in 4gb dimms)


----------



## cyberbeat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


Seriously... apparently no restraint on posting and they don't read what's written. The capacity I want isn't even out yet, but should be by the end of Q4. The 4gb dimms are cheap, but if I get a board with only 4 dimm slots I'd be stuck with* only 16gb* instead of 32gb


haha I love the ONLY 16GB of ram


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyberbeat*


haha I love the ONLY 16GB of ram

















well kinda since 1366 systems mostly have a 24gb maximum capacity. Would be silly to have a 2011 system with only 4 more gbs than a 1366 rig. Not much a jump between generations. If all 2011 boards had 8 dimm slots per cpu life would be wonderful, but 4? c'mon!!!! lga 1155 has 4! So much for enthusiast grade. The new previewed gigabyte boards are so far disappointing due to all, except for the UD5, having only 4 slots.


----------



## ikem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


well kinda since 1366 systems mostly have a 24gb maximum capacity. Would be silly to have a 2011 system with only 4 more gbs than a 1366 rig. Not much a jump between generations. If all 2011 boards had 8 dimm slots per cpu life would be wonderful, but 4? c'mon!!!! lga 1155 has 4!


saw a 1366 machine run 48gb.... 8gb dimms


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ikem*


saw a 1366 machine run 48gb.... 8gb dimms


what mobo? was it the rampage 3 black edition or the asus p6x58? Only two that have a 48gb capacity that aren't dual socket.


----------



## ikem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


what mobo? was it the rampage 3 black edition or the asus p6x58? Only two that have a 48gb capacity that aren't dual socket.


g1 assasian with 6x patriot G2 1333mhz 8gb dimm


----------



## uncholowapo

Excuse me if its been mentioned before, but if you are looking for a waterblock, may I suggest the XSPC Raystorm which currently beats the top EK offering


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quick question. About to order monitors. Should I order 3x HP ZR2440w or 1x ZR30w? If I get the 3 I'll do a hex setup eventually and if I get the 30" I'll probably get 3x Zr2440w later and do a 1 over 3 setup.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ikem*


g1 assasian with 6x patriot G2 1333mhz 8gb dimm


damn, do you have a link? that's insane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uncholowapo*


Excuse me if its been mentioned before, but if you are looking for a waterblock, may I suggest the XSPC Raystorm which currently beats the top EK offering










getting the kryos .925 block. I refuse to buy anything XSPC since from experience it is inferior quality.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;15345839*
> damn, do you have a link? that's insane


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vg07DVkmwUg&feature=channel_video_title[/ame]


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

-removed


----------



## cyberbeat

Very nice!


----------



## Swoosh19

I've read this thread from top to bottom looks awesome man rep and subbed!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Monitor order cancelled. Decided I wanted the ZR2740w and didn't want to wait until the 24th for it to shop. Going to go with 3 of those instead since they'll be more advantageous to have in portrait orientation, but I'll acquire them throughout the build instead of all at once.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;15366469*
> Monitor order cancelled. Decided I wanted the ZR2740w and didn't want to wait until the 24th for it to shop. Going to go with 3 of those instead since they'll be more advantageous to have in portrait orientation, but I'll acquire them throughout the build instead of all at once.


;drool; my friend... if only u had ATI... then i would say "6!!!!"







... lol... this is just getting better and better as it goes


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;15366942*
> ;drool; my friend... if only u had ATI... then i would say "6!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... lol... this is just getting better and better as it goes


I will be getting 6 of them since the rig isn't just for gaming. It'll force me to buy all of the gpus


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;15367362*
> I will be getting 6 of them since the rig isn't just for gaming. It'll force me to buy all of the gpus


Lol... Gotthis mixed with another build... That's gunna be amazing... 7680x2880







that is gunna be amazing... Can't Wait to see all six set up together


----------



## Tobarus

What about the NEC PA301W-BK-SV

http://www.necdisplay.com/p/desktop-monitors/pa301w-bk-sv

I have 2 of these, and I can tell you for a fact - when you go pro grade (hardware color calibrated), you can't go back. I can look at my monitors from literally ANY angle with ABSOLUTELY NO color shift what-so-ever. Images look exactly the same from any angle (even standing right above the monitor). Not to mention, with hardware calibration, colors look EXACTLY the way they're supposed to. ie - the yellow on your monitor may look orange on another monitor.

I dunno, perhaps it's my photographic background (I shoot with a Nikon D3S), but I see so many enthusiasts with amazing systems, yet cheapo monitors. Why not the best everywhere, especially where it counts (your eyes).

The colors on my monitor are by far, much, MUCH more pure and saturated on my monitors (yet, most importantly, color CORRECT). Looking/using my macbook pro's monitor is like reading a newspaper compared to the NECs.

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Remainder of the HDDs just came. For some reason I don't think this box was big enough for a whopping 2 hdds









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobarus;15368542*
> What about the NEC PA301W-BK-SV
> 
> http://www.necdisplay.com/p/desktop-monitors/pa301w-bk-sv
> 
> I have 2 of these, and I can tell you for a fact - when you go pro grade (hardware color calibrated), you can't go back. I can look at my monitors from literally ANY angle with ABSOLUTELY NO color shift what-so-ever. Images look exactly the same from any angle (even standing right above the monitor). Not to mention, with hardware calibration, colors look EXACTLY the way they're supposed to. ie - the yellow on your monitor may look orange on another monitor.
> 
> I dunno, perhaps it's my photographic background (I shoot with a Nikon D3S), but I see so many enthusiasts with amazing systems, yet cheapo monitors. Why not the best everywhere, especially where it counts (your eyes).
> 
> The colors on my monitor are by far, much, MUCH more pure and saturated on my monitors (yet, most importantly, color CORRECT). Looking/using my macbook pro's monitor is like reading a newspaper compared to the NECs.
> 
> Just my 2 cents!


Not a bad idea, but I will probably never edit photos on this computer or do anything where the exact color matters. All of the monitors will be in portrait mode for reading documents and following stocks. It will be more advantageous to have 6 pretty good 27" monitors instead of 2 really awesome ones for my purposes. If I did have photography as a hobby I would probably go with your recommendation, but the only camera I own is the one on my iphone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1;15368262*
> Lol... Gotthis mixed with another build... That's gunna be amazing... 7680x2880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is gunna be amazing... Can't Wait to see all six set up together


neither can I good sir. Just hoping things keep going well so I can finish this build ASAP.


----------



## eskamobob1

Well SB-E is coming out November 15th


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

removed


----------



## Lucky 13 SpeedShop

^Nice! If you planned on serious jumps and such, I'd have gone with a link pin instead of the ball joint. I'm assuming you're going for a more streetable approach to drive it to & from, versus trailering it? I see a type 1 shroud in the back, and what appears to be a tri-mil header.







What's the specs on the motor?

Btw, awesome system build too


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

removed


----------



## Lucky 13 SpeedShop

Beautiful! Autocross is a situation where that ball joint beam will definitely come in handy. That was one of the things that I'd wish chassis manufacturers (& the SCCA specs) would change about Formula Vee/Super Vee. So much better handling w/ BJ -vs- LP. But, LP definitely has durability over the BJ when it comes to off roading. Definitely a give & take situation in your case.









My last air cooled endeavor was a chopped 63' sliding sunroof with a 2180 turbo. HKS T04-E, modified Weber 48 IDF's (I like corners, IDA's don't







) and a Pauter block & internals. She was a blast until I ran afoul of local law enforcement while showing off & destroying a Testarossa from stoplight to stoplight back in 2002. I should've known better. One of the few times I didn't keep the racing on the track, & that little mistake ended up costing me big time.









That 2165 will be a blast in a lightweight rail, just don't make the same mistake I did.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

removed


----------



## Faster_is_better

Holy wut.

~scrolling down pics~
nice
nice
*32 fans!?!?!*








nice
nice
6 beastly monitors!!!!!!




































nice

/win


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;15372426*
> Going to be hard not to after the turbo kit. 300hp + 50shot and weighing ~800lbs is a force to be reckoned at stoplight races for even bikes. I keep everything either on the track or off the road with the exception of my ~1 mile long private drive. Cops are somehow attracted to me likes flies to poop so I've learned to be relatively conservative on roadways. I was pulled over once back in 2009 for stoplight racing and will never do it again. I got off with a warning because the cop was "rather impressed" that an Excursion could beat a SRT 8 Challenger.


lol... the one type of racing i have never done is off-road... it sounds like so much fun







... and i got pulled over for stoplight racing once as well







... pulled up to the light before dead-mans (yah... ik... it was stupid







) and the guy pulled up and taunted me in his little sooped up honda, so i blew his doors off... didnt notice the cop on my other side







... lucked out cause he thought it was hilarious that i cut the dude off to shove it in his face









and the SRT 8s are horribly disappointing when it comes to pure power... not a muscle car... just a loud one


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Back on topic after automobile tangent.

All HDDs finally installed. Now if only other components were released :S


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Please buy a tripod ... and likely a better camera... so you can take pictures worth looking at.

I mean come on really you can spend $10k +++ on a computer but not $200 on a camera and tripod to take a picture that gives it justice?

I build is coming along nicely


----------



## Liighthead

wow subbin in lol just read thru the 1st about 30 pages xD then realised theirs 63.. think ill skip to here








seams to be comming along nicely


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86;15374831*
> Please buy a tripod ... and likely a better camera... so you can take pictures worth looking at.
> 
> I mean come on really you can spend $10k +++ on a computer but not $200 on a camera and tripod to take a picture that gives it justice?
> 
> I build is coming along nicely


Slowly but surely. x79 boards will be out in just under a month so









$200 on a camera? Blasphemy! That's like enough money to buy a new sound card or Momo steering wheel


----------



## NguyenAdam

How much money is going to be dumped into this rig?!


----------



## shrekdaklown

he is investing enough money in this rig to make me punch myself in the balls for being poor lol it really is an investment in the pursuit of happiness in my eyes


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;15372426*
> Going to be hard not to after the turbo kit. 300hp + 50shot and weighing ~800lbs is a force to be reckoned at stoplight races for even bikes. I keep everything either on the track or off the road with the exception of my ~1 mile long private drive. Cops are somehow attracted to me likes flies to poop so I've learned to be relatively conservative on roadways. I was pulled over once back in 2009 for stoplight racing and will never do it again. I got off with a warning because the cop was "rather impressed" that an *Excursion could beat a SRT 8 Challenger*.


dam nice work haha


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NguyenAdam;15375941*
> How much money is going to be dumped into this rig?!


no clue. Whatever it comes out to it comes out to. I don't look at how much I plan to put into it. I just budget monthly for hobbies (call it my "disregard women, acquire fun" plan which I started after a separation last year). Whatever I have to put into them I do, just depends whether it goes towards motorsports, computers, or horses. Actually having to be in class all day now is really killing income, but all worth it in the pursuit of education and a professional degree.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shrekdaklown;15376520*
> he is investing enough money in this rig to make me punch myself in the balls for being poor lol it really is an investment in the pursuit of happiness in my eyes


All about having a project. Single with no bills so I need lots of projects to keep my mind off of school sometimes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;15376561*
> dam nice work haha


That's what 1400 ft lbs or torque does


----------



## longroadtrip

Can't wait to see what this looks like finished!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86;15374831*
> Please buy a tripod ... and likely a better camera... so you can take pictures worth looking at.
> 
> I mean come on really you can spend $10k +++ on a computer but not $200 on a camera and tripod to take a picture that gives it justice?
> 
> I build is coming along nicely


QFT!!! You cheap bastich!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;15376592*
> (call it my "disregard women, acquire fun" plan which I started after a separation last year)
> 
> All about having a project. Single with no bills so I need lots of projects to keep my mind off of school sometimes.
> 
> That's what 1400 ft lbs or torque does


I don't even know where to begin... I wish I had had my priorities this in line when I attended The UK. Like I said, this rig is going to eat LexisNexis and Westlaw like Sugar Coated Sugar Puffs.


----------



## frank anderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;15375728*
> Slowly but surely. x79 boards will be out in just under a month so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $200 on a camera? Blasphemy! That's like enough money to buy a new sound card or Momo steering wheel


wow.. a month, I can't wait.. I'm just dieing to run quad channel DDR 2133.. some people may ask why? well because I can..

I need to rethink my CPU choices, hopefully they'll have a 2011 extreme processor soon, getting to a point the 2500k is just not cutting it.. It's already cutting close to being a bottle neck as it is...









and hey, I just bought a camera + tripod for around 1K... not blasphemy !!! they take nice photo's of women's.. I mean table legs...

I'm a guy, and I am just not that into cars.. don't know why, they just never turned me on, the only thing I know about them is pump gas, check oil and drive one..... and I am not so good at the latter really.. now give me a off road mountain bike with some sweet dual suspensions, carbon titanium frame and a total weight package of less than 25 lbs, and I'll show you how it feels like to hit a tree.. it hurts but dang it feels so good... lol


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


QFT!!! You cheap bastich!









I don't even know where to begin... I wish I had had my priorities this in line when I attended The UK. Like I said, this rig is going to eat LexisNexis and Westlaw like Sugar Coated Sugar Puffs.


I would just never use it. I suppose I'll borrow a friend's dslr when things get more involved.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frank anderson*


wow.. a month, I can't wait.. I'm just dieing to run quad channel DDR 2133.. some people may ask why? well because I can..

I need to rethink my CPU choices, hopefully they'll have a 2011 extreme processor soon, getting to a point the 2500k is just not cutting it.. It's already cutting close to being a bottle neck as it is...









and hey, I just bought a camera + tripod for around 1K... not blasphemy !!! they take nice photo's of women's.. I mean table legs...

I'm a guy, and I am just not that into cars.. don't know why, they just never turned me on, the only thing I know about them is pump gas, check oil and drive one..... and I am not so good at the latter really.. now give me a off road mountain bike with some sweet dual suspensions, carbon titanium frame and a total weight package of less than 25 lbs, and I'll show you how it feels like to hit a tree.. it hurts but dang it feels so good... lol











It just irks me that all of the high end x79 boards I've seen so far only have 4 dimm slots except the ud5 which is midrange. It's like manufacturers just can't figure it out. The new UD9 board should be amazing, but not sure whether it's worth the wait since a x79 board from asus similar to what I have in my sigrig will surely be out around launch just like one was for sandy bridge.


----------



## Furball Zen

Unsubscribing from this "ill buy all this expensive stuff and impress people so they will like me more" thread....


----------



## Los Hog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furball Zen*


Unsubscribing from this "ill buy all this expensive stuff and impress people so they will like me more" thread....


----------



## Lanic

just found this and...

YOU ARE MY HERO!

Cant wait to see hwo this will turn out!

also...
let the haters hate, this is a good project and i personally would be doing exactly the same thing if i could!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Apparently 90 degree Sata 6.0 cables won't fit bc of the hdd mounting method so if there's anyone local, except the haters, that would like 8 of them let me know and you're welcome to have them. A 1.5tb seagate (unsure if it works) is also up for grabs for free.


----------



## grishkathefool

*"Haters gonna hate" *
You know, Furball, I can't afford it either... but I love seeing someone who can show me what Elite Machinery can look like.

Stallion, I'll take those cables off your hands, bro. Don't have any immediate use for them, but they'll come in handy next spring, after my C2D system has an "accident".


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

^pm sent


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;15394303*
> Apparently 90 degree Sata 6.0 cables won't fit bc of the hdd mounting method so if there's anyone local, except the haters, that would like 8 of them let me know and you're welcome to have them. A 1.5tb seagate (unsure if it works) is also up for grabs for free.


I'll pay shipping on the 1.5tb drive







haha. +1 though man this build is an inspiration! Loving the "enjoy myself" way of life that happens when you get seperated, really teaches you how to live for yourself







props man!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

With the recent dropping of the SR-3 I need some input from you all. It seems that I'm going to be running into a wattage limitation and would like to know which route you all would like to see me go with this build.

Option 1
EVGA SR-3
2x Xeon E5-2665/ Xeon E5-2667
3x Gpus (assuming same tdp as gtx580)
1350W recommended

Option 2
Gigabyte OC /EVGA 4way sli board
3960x
4x Gpus
1425W recommended

According to the PSU calculator I'll be cutting it close. Please chime in on what you all would like to see. I'm up for either. Both would work nearly equally as well for my purposes. I could get a 2nd psu, but my breaker wouldn't be able to take both this rig and my sig rig running at the same time. I've had issues in the past with lan parties since everyone was pulling over 1kw at load.


----------



## frank anderson

lol @ furball.. I stick to my previous comment, you work hard for what you have, it's all good...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;15427949*
> Option 1
> EVGA SR-3
> 2x Xeon E5-2665/ Xeon E5-2667
> 3x Gpus (assuming same tdp as gtx580)
> 1350W recommended
> 
> Option 2
> Gigabyte OC /EVGA 4way sli board
> 3960x
> 4x Gpus
> 1425W recommended


One option is get a electrician (a licensed one so your house don't catch on fire) and have him run another 13 amps line into your room, or have him look at the existing lines.. An example is I found out the power lines in my apartment is actually designed for 25amps, I had the switch upgraded from 13 amps to 20 amps, now I run my server, all my network gear and my sig rig on one switch.. no problems ever since..

I say this because I think you will have to eventually go this route, since you need to run both rigs at the same time, on top of this rig being a power hungry monster..









My setup already pushes 1000w at load running stock, I did some math and 1500 is not even going to cut it onced overclocked, not to mention 4x 580's if I choose to do this.. so the end result is I went with 1200w for (CPU, MB, HD, Graphics) and 540w for (Fans, Pumps, LEDs).. both works great as it hits exactly the right numbers on efficiency 80+ gold.. for now










on a side note, I have yet to see my seasonic 540w power supply fan spin up with 4 D5 pumps and 18 fans running off 2x Lamptron FC8... +1 for less noise. My Silver Stone strider gold whines when it's on full load, very annoying.. I may need to do something about this.. Seasonic 1500w is looking mighty sexy to me last I saw her...

now last but not least.. I would do Option 2, the SR3 though as it may just be a prototype at the moment, that ram placement just looks weird.. problem is with technology is if you wait for the next best thing, there is always something coming soon that is better... I love the looks of the SR2, but the SR3... I'm just not feeling it.... it just looks fugly...

It may have something to do with the quad channel technology, as pathways to and from the CPU needs to be on exact opposite sides.. Latency issues or just too much trouble to route all 4 channels on one side of the CPU? (just guessing here).. If this is the case, Ivy Bridge based boards is going to be the same design.. *If this is the case*, I'd go option 1, as the horse power on the dual xeons is unmatched..

Now you have more questions then you started.. hah


----------



## Phatboy69

I doubt you will have anywhere near enough power headroom in a 1500W supply.

You might be ok at stock speeds but doing the sums...

4 x 580's @ 950/2100 ~350W each = 1400W
3960X @ 5Ghz ~ 400W

Thats 1800W just for starters without pumps, fans, MB RAM, Drives.. ~ 300W
We're now talking 2100W... or there abouts.

I went through the testing of various PSU combos for my rig and in the end it needed 2 x 1500W PSU's. You will need a minimum 6 x 30Amp rails with no shared load with other components.

1 for 24pin
1 for 8pin 
4 for the GPUs (1 each not shared or mixed! as I found out through trial and error)


----------



## Kortwa

I think a Sr-3 build would be more fitting imo. I would rather have the dual cpu board for folding.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

After some hard thought I've come to the conclusion of jumping on the Rampage IV Extreme board come November 15th. I've had great experiences with asus products over the years and with 8 dimm slots it's pretty much exactly what I've been looking for. Preview over at tweaktown http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/4382/asus_rampage_iv_extreme_intel_x79_motherboard_preview/index1.html

My best be is that it'll be in the $500 range especially with the OC key. Fingers crossed that MIPS comes out with blocks for it so I don't have to settle for EK or Koolance. Their POM + Nickel Blocks are just phenomenal, but seeing that they made blocks for both the RE3 and RE3 black edition it's a good bet that they will.










So it looks like that board along with the 3960X will be quite promising.


----------



## axipher

Looking absolutely gorgeous







I've read every post and get more excited as each day goes by to see this thing finished. Makes me want to finally get around to a custom WC loop for mine, nowhere near as amazing as this though.


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... I am currently planning a full WC build with a similar board (8 DIMM slots and quad-fire/SLI)NAND I think I'm gunna try and go tubeless... What's ur tube layout plan so far? I would asume that the board block for this will be 2 pieces (top and bottom)... I'm also interested to see where the inputs will be for the lower block... I hope their by CPU socket







... Anyways, it's looking amazing... Good luck man


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

removed


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;15480141*
> Should be another solid update come tomorrow afternoon when UPS delivers, but in the mean time...
> 
> Air-cooled Build Progress: Shocks finally in, new steering box (reduced play) installed, wiring nearly finished (just been lazy), flame suppression system installed. Windshield nearly finished, just waiting on MOMO wheel and new wheels. Once that's all in off she goes to have an easily removable body made for the cockpit.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> So far it's been incredibly fun to drive, well around the block at least. Wheelies with ease, just need an upgraded clutch for when I turbo so it can hold the wheelie thru 2nd.


nice build!!! (both of them







) and y do u need a clutch... just pop it


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

As promised here comes some progress on the build. Both a HP ZR2740W and a Logitech G27 came today. 2 more ZR2740s on the way, but apparently they won't be shipped for a while since this one was the last in stock -_- Planned to use it with my Mac for work until the rig is together but apparently apple charges $100 for the adapter. They can shove it, I'll find one somewhere else. Logitech handed me a 1 time use 50% off coupon code since a bracket on my old G27 broke (which I fixed) so I decided a 2nd would be perfect for a little competitive racing when friends come over. Gonna wait for cyber Saturday to pick up two playseats





I just love how it makes my current monitors look like complete garbage. Best purchase I've ever made.

edit: Have a real hankering to try out BF3 on this monitor with my current rig. Must resist.

Also, I'd like a suggestion for computer speakers. Preferably a good end 2.1 system. Try to stay under $500.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


AAlso, I'd like a suggestion for computer speakers. Preferably a good end 2.1 system. Try to stay under $500.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16836113029


----------



## frank anderson

Altec Lansing use to be good back in the PII PIII days, now a days, they are just mass manufactured made in China junk... Their quality has just gone down hill a lot from 10 years ago..

I'd avoid Creative Labs speakers also, Their quality is just not as good as when they were labeled Creative Labs Cambridge Soundworks... even tho Cambridge Soundworks is a subsidiary, it seems they are branched in different directions now.. still, the Creative Labs speakers now a days seems to just be made for noise, iPhones, too much base and lousy support.. I had to return my G500 subwoofer twice, you know how heavy that POS is?

just my $0.02..

I would suggest the Corsair SP2500 2.1 speaker set, It's probably still Made in China, but at least you get strict QA (Corsair) and very good after sales support (Corsair).. The speakers themselves pack quite a punch too I hear and at a price tag of $249 MSRP..


----------



## pcnoob1

italian stallion
I just wanted to let you know... I love you! 
<3


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

Jesus Christ! What do you do for a living? Rob banks?

I'm excited to see this baby finished


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArtistDeAlec*


Jesus Christ! What do you do for a living? Rob banks?

I'm excited to see this baby finished










Lol... Idc if he robbed a bank or two if this is what he is spending it on


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frank anderson;15494868*
> Altec Lansing use to be good back in the PII PIII days, now a days, they are just mass manufactured made in China junk... Their quality has just gone down hill a lot from 10 years ago..
> 
> I'd avoid Creative Labs speakers also, Their quality is just not as good as when they were labeled Creative Labs Cambridge Soundworks... even tho Cambridge Soundworks is a subsidiary, it seems they are branched in different directions now.. still, the Creative Labs speakers now a days seems to just be made for noise, iPhones, too much base and lousy support.. I had to return my G500 subwoofer twice, you know how heavy that POS is?
> 
> just my $0.02..
> 
> I would suggest the Corsair SP2500 2.1 speaker set, It's probably still Made in China, but at least you get strict QA (Corsair) and very good after sales support (Corsair).. The speakers themselves pack quite a punch too I hear and at a price tag of $249 MSRP..


I may just go with those. I have a pair of altec lansings from like 2004 which are fantastic, just rather beaten up so I only use them for parties since I don't need people spilling all over my klipsch system. I think they were even like $200 then for the 2.1s. Altecs seem to be lower quality now, as you pointed out, which is rather sad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArtistDeAlec;15495093*
> Jesus Christ! What do you do for a living? Rob banks?
> 
> I'm excited to see this baby finished


I go to law school and trade stocks which gives me spending money for this project while parents subsidize living expenses as long as I'm in professional or grad school.


----------



## grishkathefool

Stallion, why are you settling for one CPU instead of two? Also, to the issue of wattage, why not two 1000W PSUs in tandem? That'd give you plenty of headroom.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Stallion, why are you settling for one CPU instead of two? Also, to the issue of wattage, why not two 1000W PSUs in tandem? That'd give you plenty of headroom.


im currently planning my build, and i think im gunna get 2x seasonic 1000W platinum PSUs... fantastic PSUs, will minimize wastage, and (like said above) will give u plenty of head room... just my


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

removed


----------



## fr0st.

Wow, talk about bad luck :/

I recently had one of my 580's brick too.


----------



## frank anderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion;15556099*
> Looks like this build is going to slow down a bit. I just got slapped with a bill for new graphics cards for my sig rig. All 3 of my gtx 480s bricked while changing from tri sli to sli + physx. Looks like there's little choice in what card to get that can run 3 monitors and still play games. Stuck buying a GTX590 classified. No stock coolers left so I can't send them back for RMA either -_- everytime the nvidia drivers load the system crashes. Safe mode is g2g, but anything other than that means hard reset. Hopefully flashing them will work so I don't have to buy that stupid card.


oh my... sorry to hear this..









I have had this problem before.. also caused by the switching from 3 screen 5760*1080 gaming to SLI off for 3 screen desktop...
Quote:


> everytime the nvidia drivers load the system crashes. Safe mode is g2g, but anything other than that means hard reset.


I've messed with it for hours with no resolve, then finally.. what resolved it was just unplugging the computer completely from the wall.. then everything went back to normal..

Whatever was saved during the idle charge even with the rig turned off, just kept causing the nvidia driver to crash, I guess just letting it power off completely allowed it to reset itself.. It does not hurt to give it a shot..

Have a drink, come back and it might come back to life on ya..


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frank anderson;15556248*
> oh my... sorry to hear this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had this problem before.. also caused by the switching from 3 screen 5760*1080 gaming to SLI off for 3 screen desktop...
> 
> I've messed with it for hours with no resolve, then finally.. what resolved it was just unplugging the computer completely from the wall.. then everything went back to normal..
> 
> Whatever was saved during the idle charge even with the rig turned off, just kept causing the nvidia driver to crash, I guess just letting it power off completely allowed it to reset itself.. It does not hurt to give it a shot..
> 
> Have a drink, come back and it might come back to life on ya..


I'm hoping. Gonna pull the CMOS battery when I get home as well as 2 cards. Really don't want this bill. Pays for some ram and the new mobo.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Issue solved, for the most part. Bottom card is pretty much dead and causing problems. Dealing with EVGA for RMA. I don't have the original screws, but I found a stock cooler that a friend is willing to part with for the RMA process.


----------



## axipher

Glad to hear you are able to RMA it no problem. Hopefully everything works out.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


_*Stuck buying a GTX590 classified.*_



*>.<*


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


*>.<*




















no longer the case thankfully. EVGA agreed to take my card for RMA despite it not having screws and being waterblocked. Probably cost ~$200 to get it fixed. Much less than the ~$880 for the classified. Rig feels so bare with just sli









Oh little update, decided to see whether I wanted white tubing inside the build. I think it'll make a good contrast against the rest.


----------



## cyberbeat

Looove white tubing!
same reason I have it in my pc Too, I like the contrast


----------



## grishkathefool

White tubing reminds me of the Milk Bars! Love it too


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

There is something completely and utterly disturbing about that picture. Did a complete tear down and rebuild of my sigrig today. Turned out much cleaner than it was. Just waiting on neoprene foam to finish it off. No more ghetto egg crate for sound dampening.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Rampage IV Extreme on the way







Finally got lucky and found one in stock. Now just to wait for the GSkill 64GB kits to become available.


----------



## frank anderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> White tubing reminds me of the Milk Bars! Love it too


OK This is disturbing, pretty much close to this broad band commercial that I've seen on my local television, a bunch of men dressed in "semen" suits and wrestling dudes running through what seems to be a large chamber that is suppose to be a fibre channel..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Rampage IV Extreme on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got lucky and found one in stock. Now just to wait for the GSkill 64GB kits to become available.


ah the RIVE, I really love the option on these boards, been with gigabyte for a while, but Asus options is just phenomenal.. by the way, just FYI, Made in Taiwan Asus boards are better then Made in China, don't ask...









still following your build log


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

removed


----------



## Phatboy69

Great choice of MB, I nearly picked one up this week along with a 3930K just to get the VGA Hot-wire function. Ive been a gigabyte man for several years now but i just love the new ASUS VGA Hot-wire!
Volt modding GPUs without resistors or multimeters and adjusting/monitoring from bios/overlay just sounds unreal!

Volt mod SLI GPUS vcore/vmem/vpll or 3-way SLI v-core/vmem or upto 6 GPUs vcore only! More GPU vcore volts is all thats holding my Rig back right now @ 970/2250.. I still might get myself one of these a bit later to play with.









In the mean-time I spent some spare cash on new camera gear to take better pictures of rig building and my 6month old daughter.. A canon EF 50mm F1.4 and EF 35mm F1.4L.

I really look forward to seeing your build come together.


----------



## trippinonprozac

You have inspired me to get that Danger Den case for my next build!

Absolutely over the top and awesome! Cant wait to see the final results!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> You have inspired me to get that Danger Den case for my next build!
> Absolutely over the top and awesome! Cant wait to see the final results!


Awesome!, but before you do email DD for the exact case measurements inside the case. I ran into some clearance issues and had to have some panels custom made in order to fit more radiators inside it. Bottom panel had to have the grill moved back 3mm so i could fit the pump setup and had to have a custom top panel made. Panels are like $50 each so not too bad, but no reason to spend more than u need to.


----------



## grishkathefool

So you have decided against the dual CPU option then, Stallion?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> So you have decided against the dual CPU option then, Stallion?


Yes, bc I'm limited by The biggest single psu I can fit. Id rather have 4 gpus instead of 2 CPUs since they'll get more use. On the bright side I'll be able to toss an ivy bridge extreme CPU in next winter since its the same socket


----------



## grishkathefool

Erp... using the logic that you sold your parents, the 2 CPUs will help you with school and business more than 4 GPUs


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Erp... using the logic that you sold your parents, the 2 CPUs will help you with school and business more than 4 GPUs


They don't know the difference between CPUs and gpus or how to use the Internet for anything other than email. Just gonna pick up the CPU myself soon and cash in on the other when the next series of gpu comes out.

Also didn't want to wait for Xeon release and the sr3.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Finally have a solid update.

*Mobo came today







*




































*
Changed out all of the tubing and rerouted it to even out the amount of heat dissipation each the cpu and mobo will get compared to the gpus.*





































Thoughts and Plans:

Decided that I'm going to sleeve the 24, 4+4, and PCI-E power cables with both black and red so I need to get to ordering some red sleeve.

Will be ordering Ram on Friday and most likely the CPU as well. As soon as those come in it'll be time to get the rest of the watercooling blocks ordered and ready to go. Such a shame that the next gen GPUs aren't anywhere near out yet. I suppose I'll let my 480 that's coming back from RMA on Tuesday take their place for a while.

edit: just realized the table of contents is broken. I'll work on fixing that tomorrow. Sorry about the inconvenience.


----------



## Tobarus

Nice mobo! Hope it's all it's hyped up to be!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

How do you all feel about two of the Corsair Dominator 32GB ram kits CMP32GX3M4X1600C10? Finally an actual reasonably priced kit of 4x 8GB dimms. It'll also allow me to use the MIPS ram blocks again which is a huge plus.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Just ordered some temporary ram. Picked up 32GB of Gskill ripjaw 2133 for until Corsair releases it's 64GB of Dominator GT.


----------



## grishkathefool

64 GB of RAM!?!?!?! I think I just pooped myself!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

If you set up a ram disk it's totally worth having the large amounts of ram. Faster than a ssd at launching programs. Especially great for games.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Got to making some more cables and sleeving. Preliminary routing. Tons of zipties so I can maneuver everything into place properly.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Zip tie issue fixed


----------



## grishkathefool

I used to use a RAMDisk setup just for pagefile. I didn't notice a difference. So you are planning on just caching to the RAMDisk? Will you be setting up an SSD Cache too?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I used to use a RAMDisk setup just for pagefile. I didn't notice a difference. So you are planning on just caching to the RAMDisk? Will you be setting up an SSD Cache too?


Yessir. Gonna load whole games like BF3 on there. Hoping to pick up an ocz revodrive 3.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I used to use a RAMDisk setup just for pagefile. I didn't notice a difference. So you are planning on just caching to the RAMDisk? Will you be setting up an SSD Cache too?
> 
> 
> 
> Yessir. Gonna load whole games like BF3 on there. Hoping to pick up an ocz revodrive 3.
Click to expand...

So, when you mean load, you don't mean Install, right? What I am asking is if there is some new tech that allows for permanent storage to a RAMDisk?


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I used to use a RAMDisk setup just for pagefile. I didn't notice a difference. So you are planning on just caching to the RAMDisk? Will you be setting up an SSD Cache too?
> 
> 
> 
> Yessir. Gonna load whole games like BF3 on there. Hoping to pick up an ocz revodrive 3.
Click to expand...

So, when you mean load, you don't mean Install, right? What I am asking is if there is some new tech that allows for permanent storage to a RAMDisk?


----------



## Willie828

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> So, when you mean load, you don't mean Install, right? What I am asking is if there is some new tech that allows for permanent storage to a RAMDisk?


From what I understand that is how RAMDisks work... You get crazy read/write speeds and so if you have enough space you can install programs onto your ram.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willie828*
> 
> From what I understand that is how RAMDisks work... You get crazy read/write speeds and so if you have enough space you can install programs onto your ram.


Pretty much this. Once the rig is powered on I would copy and paste the files onto the ram disk that I want to use like you would with a 2nd hard drive. Launching the program and loading levels will take far shorter time than even with a ssd depending upon ram speed of course. Only thing that sucks is once the computer is shut down or restarted the files "disappear" from the ram


----------



## GREG MISO

i saw a test where a vertex 3 was getting 500mbs and the guy put one gig of ddr3 1600 and it got 8000mbs +


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GREG MISO*
> 
> i saw a test where a vertex 3 was getting 500mbs and the guy put one gig of ddr3 1600 and it got 8000mbs +


It's insanely fast. Also taking advantage of X79's Quad channel will increase speeds drastically.


----------



## grishkathefool

That's why I asked if there was some new tech trick to keeping the RAM state alive. Now, if memory serves, couldn't you use Hibernate to allow the comp to cache the RAM data then sleep? One thing for sure, you better have a daily backup routine if you plan on keeping frequently accessed Progs on your RAMDisk.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> That's why I asked if there was some new tech trick to keeping the RAM state alive. Now, if memory serves, couldn't you use Hibernate to allow the comp to cache the RAM data then sleep? One thing for sure, you better have a daily backup routine if you plan on keeping frequently accessed Progs on your RAMDisk.


That's not a bad idea to just use sleep. I'm just going to copy programs over whenever I boot my computer to the RAMDisk that I plan to use that day, like BF3 and other games that need to load consistently. I'll have them actually installed on the HDDs or SSD and put gamesaves on one of the HDDs. I don't plan on running unstable clocks so should be fine most of the time. I don't really have anything that I would be sad to lose or isn't backed up in multiple places.


----------



## grishkathefool

I was thinking more of inadvertent power failures. For instance when your maid unplugs it to plug in her Dyson. (that's a joke, son, a joke)

But seriously, you might have problems doing that and gaming, though. Aren't most game save files found in the AppData or User folder? You'll have to fine tune that somehow. I can't wait till you get it together, though. I want you to make a video of something like BF3 loading from your normal drive vs. the RAMDisk!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I was thinking more of inadvertent power failures. For instance when your maid unplugs it to plug in her Dyson. (that's a joke, son, a joke)
> But seriously, you might have problems doing that and gaming, though. Aren't most game save files found in the AppData or User folder? You'll have to fine tune that somehow. I can't wait till you get it together, though. I want you to make a video of something like BF3 loading from your normal drive vs. the RAMDisk!


Didn't think of that. I suppose I could grab a UPS from the office so i have at least a minute or so before a catastrophic shutdown. I'll just have games save in the appdata folder on my C drive as they normally do. Right now I run games off of D drive while everything saves on C. No biggie

Just did some more ordering as well. Picked up a bunch of QDCs and an inline filter to rid the rig of all of that excess flux I couldn't get out









also trying to weigh whether I want to order more fans right now or wait until after I get my cpu since getting fans at $25ea will definitely make it longer before I can purchase the cpu.


----------



## Willie828

Btw you should get some sanyodenki fans for crazy good cfm. They have a 200mm fans that pumps out 512 cfm :O. And since this is a dream machine, as long as you don't mind the air plane sound they are amazing (supper expensive though). I'm amazed they haven't been recommended before though... http://www.sanyodenki.co.jp/en/products/sanace/products_san_ace.html


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willie828*
> 
> Btw you should get some sanyodenki fans for crazy good cfm. They have a 200mm fans that pumps out 512 cfm :O. And since this is a dream machine, as long as you don't mind the air plane sound they are amazing (supper expensive though). I'm amazed they haven't been recommended before though... http://www.sanyodenki.co.jp/en/products/sanace/products_san_ace.html


Why would I want it to sound like an airplane taking off while I'm working







Noiseblocker PK-3s are the best 140mm fans you can get for GTX series rads that are relatively quiet. I'm already looking at a water/air delta of ~1C.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I was thinking more of inadvertent power failures. For instance when your maid unplugs it to plug in her Dyson. (that's a joke, son, a joke)
> But seriously, you might have problems doing that and gaming, though. Aren't most game save files found in the AppData or User folder? You'll have to fine tune that somehow. I can't wait till you get it together, though. I want you to make a video of something like BF3 loading from your normal drive vs. the RAMDisk!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think of that. I suppose I could grab a UPS from the office so i have at least a minute or so before a catastrophic shutdown. I'll just have games save in the appdata folder on my C drive as they normally do. Right now I run games off of D drive while everything saves on C. No biggie
> 
> Just did some more ordering as well. Picked up a bunch of QDCs and an inline filter to rid the rig of all of that excess flux I couldn't get out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also trying to weigh whether I want to order more fans right now or wait until after I get my cpu since getting fans at $25ea will definitely make it longer before I can purchase the cpu.
Click to expand...

Y not write a script that runs a small partition of ur SSD (the game files) in RAID 1 on ur ram disk at start up? And I would wait on fans till later personly


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Y not write a script that runs a small partition of ur SSD (the game files) in RAID 1 on ur ram disk at start up? And I would wait on fans till later personly


OMG great idea! Now if I had the slightest clue how to do that. I may set up a prize whenever I finish the build for whoever makes one successfully can have 32 GB of 1600mhz Gskill ram I picked up today for my mom's rig (basic 2011 rig) since I'll swap over my 2133mhz Gskill to that one when i get the dominator ram.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Y not write a script that runs a small partition of ur SSD (the game files) in RAID 1 on ur ram disk at start up? And I would wait on fans till later personly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG great idea! Now if I had the slightest clue how to do that. I may set up a prize whenever I finish the build for whoever makes one successfully can have 32 GB of 1600mhz Gskill ram I picked up today for my mom's rig (basic 2011 rig) since I'll swap over my 2133mhz Gskill to that one when i get the dominator ram.
Click to expand...

There may actualy be a very easy way to do this... But first may I ask how/what program you are using to set up your ramdisk? If you are using a program that makes it act as a dynamic drive in windows, then you could probably run a virtual mirror (software based RAID1) between the ramdisk and files you needed... I am by no means a programmer, but I will look into a basic CMD .exe that will copy said files to RAMDisk at startup and copy them back before shutdown if the precious option won't work... I'll also talk to a few of my programmer friends


----------



## eskamobob1

figure i will double post to give you a bump









it turns out that there is no need for me to write a program for it







... the RAMDisk program at this website already does what i was proposing... it also has prity good reviews... i would try it out with 4 GBs... if you like it, its only $15 for the full thing... if not, then no harm done







... kida cheated, but i win









http://memory.dataram.com/products-and-services/software/ramdisk

EDIT: this one seems to be the top rated and does the same thing (only $10)

http://members.fortunecity.com/ramdisk/RAMDisk/ramdiskent.htm

EDIT2: first program suggested has highest read speeds by a ways


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> figure i will double post to give you a bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it turns out that there is no need for me to write a program for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... the RAMDisk program at this website already does what i was proposing... it also has prity good reviews... i would try it out with 4 GBs... if you like it, its only $15 for the full thing... if not, then no harm done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... kida cheated, but i win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://memory.dataram.com/products-and-services/software/ramdisk
> 
> EDIT: this one seems to be the top rated and does the same thing (only $10)
> 
> http://members.fortunecity.com/ramdisk/RAMDisk/ramdiskent.htm
> 
> EDIT2: first program suggested has highest read speeds by a ways


I found that earlier this week. Seemed rather awesome. I'll just get both and try them out. +1 whenever I get home to add it.

On another note, I was just given a very generous birthday gift from my friend, who's practically a brother, so should be ordering a 3960X this week


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

3960X ordered. Should be here Tuesday. Going to be an epic bday getting in my RMAd gtx480, ram, soundcard, waterblocks, fittings, and the processor all in one fell swoop.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Can't wait! Happy early birthday!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> Can't wait! Happy early birthday!


Thank you. So excited, except that I have 3 hours worth of make up class that day on top of the 4 hours I already have. I suppose I'll just pregame the makeup sessions with a catfish sammich and some colt 45 from a local dive.


----------



## grishkathefool

Tell'm about it, Lando!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Almost there! Just waiting on the cpu to come in along with lots of fittings right now before I can finally fire it up for the first time. I have just the cable to make and sleeve and 1 more pcie power cable to make and sleeve. Test fire went good for the fans and hdds. Hope it goes equally as well for the loop. I have 1 radiator bypassed right now because I don't have my gpus ready for the loop yet and I need the fittings that are in the mail to get here so I can hook everything up. Right now I suppose it's the most overkill cpu loop ever with 13x 140mm rad area connected.


----------



## RatDog

Sweet looking rig, can't wait to see the final.

I have always thought you have more money than sense but damn you make purdy builds that are mega overkill.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatDog*
> 
> Sweet looking rig, can't wait to see the final.
> I have always thought you have more money than sense but damn you make purdy builds that are mega overkill.


Thanks, It's really frustrating since everything was supposed to be here today, fittings and all to get it running, but alas UPS has failed me for the first time in a while. Building is fun. I know I won't use this rig to its potential, other than for folding, but it's a hobby. I just need to have it running by the 2nd weekend in january for a LAN event. Sadly I'll still be using my 480s since the 7XXX series doesn't come out until late february. Whenever this one is finished I'm going to start a little devil v10 phase build and auction my MM rig off for charity. Fingers crossed for getting at least $2,500 bc there's more than that in just the case and WC, but few really appreciate that.

Final version will be all shiny and have "professional" pics taken by Exxistence's gf when she's in town. ETA should be mid March/ Early april depending on when waterblocks are released.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> little devil v10 phase build


As in Phase Cooling?


----------



## wermad

LD with phase?!?!?!?! Awesome! More godly rigs from Stallion


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... if you are going pahse change, you need to beat VEGA for me to be impressed







... lol... once i actualy get a bigger income and some money to play with im gunna do a full TEC build with CPU, RAM, GPUs, ect. (probably with old components to test at first)... the only problem is the massive power draw







i invite you to try if you dare


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> little devil v10 phase build
> 
> 
> 
> As in Phase Cooling?
Click to expand...

Yessir
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> LD with phase?!?!?!?! Awesome! More godly rigs from Stallion











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> lol... if you are going pahse change, you need to beat VEGA for me to be impressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... lol... once i actualy get a bigger income and some money to play with im gunna do a full TEC build with CPU, RAM, GPUs, ect. (probably with old components to test at first)... the only problem is the massive power draw


His rig was ridiculous. I plan to stay away from chilled water unlike vega since I don't want to have to deal with condensation throughout the entire rig. TECs are a thought, but I haven't found any TEC blocks that catch my fancy. It'll most likely consist of a high end x79 board, the CPU from this build (since this rig will get the IB-E EE), 32GB of ram, and two dual gpu cards. Something that'll be enough to play 1200p surround, not 6x 1440p eyefinity like this one. Who knows... might end up getting the gpus from this build if nVidia releases some kind of beast next fall. Well, I suppose it'll probably just be the internals from this rig as I'll upgrade this one as parts are released that are ever so slightly faster. None of my old parts go to waste (sell to friends) so I don't feel bad about buying new parts.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Yessir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His rig was ridiculous. I plan to stay away from chilled water unlike vega since I don't want to have to deal with condensation throughout the entire rig. TECs are a thought, but I haven't found any TEC blocks that catch my fancy. It'll most likely consist of a high end x79 board, the CPU from this build (since this rig will get the IB-E EE), 32GB of ram, and two dual gpu cards. Something that'll be enough to play 1200p surround, not 6x 1440p eyefinity like this one. Who knows... might end up getting the gpus from this build if nVidia releases some kind of beast next fall. Well, I suppose it'll probably just be the internals from this rig as I'll upgrade this one as parts are released that are ever so slightly faster. None of my old parts go to waste (sell to friends) so I don't feel bad about buying new parts.


no funn







... you need to submerge the etire rig in LN2


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> no funn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... you need to submerge the etire rig in LN2


and what? Keep it in a compression chamber to keep the nitrogen liquified? Maybe if I had an engineering degree


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> no funn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... you need to submerge the etire rig in LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what? Keep it in a compression chamber to keep the nitrogen liquified? Maybe if I had an engineering degree
Click to expand...

prity much







... luckily, you wouldnt realy need a preasure box (just a realy good pelt) since the criticle temp of N2 is at 126k and 77k is used for 1 atm







... just take off all the heatsinks to get the quickest heat exchange, use vasiline to keep seals in the slots... thats technicaly phase change isnt it?


----------



## grishkathefool

Who you thinking about having build your phase rig or are you going to do it yourself?
Nevermind, I found Little Devil's Thread. Doesn't the Phase Head develop condensation as well?

Nevermind again.

So, do the compressors come with the case and head? And, without sound proofing, won't it sound like a dorm fridge sitting under your desk? What compressor oil will you use, since the stuff he uses in Europe isn't available here?

You know what... just PM me the answers. There's no point hijacking the Liquid Death thread with this stuff.


----------



## 161029

That's a lot of space for porn.


----------



## grishkathefool

You know, with all the free stuff online, I never understood why people download pron.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> You know, with all the free stuff online, I never understood why people download pron.


Has to be of proper quality. You don't want it so pixelated you can't see anything, but then again you don't want High Def either because you see everything you don't want to. Mostly for uncompressed bluray rips and flac. The storage was so cheap when I bought it I decided why the hell not. It was only $80 each for the 2tb greens w/ 64mb cache and 6.0gbs


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> You know, with all the free stuff online, I never understood why people download pron.
> 
> 
> 
> Has to be of property quality. You don't want it so pixelated you can't see anything, but you don't want High Def either because you see everything you don't want to. Mostly for uncompressed bluray rips and flac. The storage was so cheap when I bought it I decided why the hell not. It was only $80 each for the 2tb greens w/ 64mb cache and 6.0gbs
Click to expand...

I miss the days of cheap storage


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I miss the days of cheap storage


No kidding. I'm kicking myself in the butt for not getting all 3TB drives. At current prices it would be $2500 for 24TB







instead of like $1500


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Little update









Temporary memory









New X-Fi Fatal1ty to replace the dead one that was being used as a place holder









and OMGOMGOMG it finally came. i7 3960X


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Got it up and running, just have to install windows. Holds a little over a gallon of water without 1 of the 560 rads attached to the loop. LOL at cpu temp. It's idling the same temp as ambient. Going to install windows after my last classes of the semester today. Cannot wait.


----------



## Hydrored




----------



## trippinonprozac

Awesome work man!

Cant wait until you get the GPUs in the waterloop!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Awesome work man!
> Cant wait until you get the GPUs in the waterloop!


Thanks, going to finish up wiring as soon as my first exam is over on Tuesday. Can't wait to get 4 single pcb gpus in this beast. Performance-pcs is pulling some "drop shipping" crap on me and not giving a tracking number for an item that was supposed to be here earlier this week. Should have just ordered direct from Koolance. I would prefer not to have to stop payment through my CC company, but after spending around $5,000 there I'm not very happy. If I don't get it this week it's getting disputed. It said "In Stock" on the site, not "We're going to drop ship you crap weeks later".

edit: Issue resolved with performance-pcs rather quickly. Took about an hour for customer service to get back to me. Will be here Tuesday according to the shipping link.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Finally got in all of the quick disconnects I had ordered. Set up a filter between two pairs of QDC right after the pumps and finished with wiring. All I have left with cable management is to fully sleeve the 4x 8+6pin pcie power cables. Hopefully I can get my hands on the EK RIVE block coming out tomorrow before it becomes sold out.


----------



## axipher

Looking amazing


----------



## eskamobob1

hey... JC... how are you connecting all those drives? RAID card? i was prity sure that the RIVE only has 8 SATA ports total and u have 10 drives









EDIT: mistype


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> hey... JC... how are you connecting all those drives? RAID card? i was prity sure that the RIVE only has 8 SATA ports total and u have 10 drives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: mistype


Currently have 9 drives, but running the sata cable for the bluray drive out thru the IO panel hole for the OC Key and have it plugged in on the back.

On another random note, very happy the 7970 is coming out the first week in January. The 210watt tdp leaves tons of OC room for all of my parts since I'll have ~400 watts of headroom even with quadfire.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

64GB of 1866mhz Corsair Dominator GT on the way. Now if there was just any money left over to pick up waterblocks and fittings for them this week


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Finished up some cable making and sleeving last night. All set for tri sli, but ran out of sleeve for the 4th set of pcie cables







I suppose I'll order that after the holidays since I figure I won't be able to pick up 4x 7970s until late January.


----------



## skaterat

I love the look of the white tubing


----------



## eskamobob1

i just found this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812226046&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA

im thinking about using it in my next build with a USB3 header for my optical drives (and maybe some storage drives) as i will have a lot of HDDs and SSDs as well... i thought you might like to know about it (so you dont have to run cables out the back of your case)... its prity slim line and from my quick search of reviews its prity good... just thought i would let you know about it


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> i just found this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812226046&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA
> im thinking about using it in my next build with a USB3 header for my optical drives (and maybe some storage drives) as i will have a lot of HDDs and SSDs as well... i thought you might like to know about it (so you dont have to run cables out the back of your case)... its prity slim line and from my quick search of reviews its prity good... just thought i would let you know about it


Thanks man +1 for that. Going to pick one up and strip it down. Should be able to fit it between a 560 rad and the inner case wall no problem.


----------



## Tanks Tech

This is like a dream project!!!


----------



## TheOddOne

O.M.G awesome, sub'd


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Thanks man +1 for that. Going to pick one up and strip it down. Should be able to fit it between a 560 rad and the inner case wall no problem.


Lol.. Np... Found it and thought about ur build


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Ram blocks ordered


----------



## mad87645

WHY did i not sub this ages ago....??????


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

So I have the option to test out of Danger Den's new prototype cpu blocks. I'm kind of on the fence about it. It's apparently copper based with brass top and jetplate. For some reason I don't think it'll compare to a solid silver supreme base. I also don't like the idea of owing anyone anything for any reason, especially doing any advertising for anyone on this build for just the cost of a measly cpu block if that's a requirement. What do you all think?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> So I have the option to test out of Danger Den's new prototype cpu blocks. I'm kind of on the fence about it. It's apparently copper based with brass top and jetplate. For some reason I don't think it'll compare to a solid silver supreme base. I also don't like the idea of owing anyone anything for any reason, especially doing any advertising for anyone on this build for just the cost of a measly cpu block. What do you all think?


get it and do a review... i dont see how that would make u owe them anything


----------



## nickbaldwin86

I have seen the block in person and seen it used.... amazing block and it puts the TDX to shame, but what doesn't









personally that one is up to you. it is a great block but if you dont want to advertise or review it or whatever.... just wait for it to come out and buy one, they aren't going to be out of your price range


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> I have seen the block in person and seen it used.... amazing block and it puts the TDX to shame, but what doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> personally that one is up to you. it is a great block but if you dont want to advertise or review it or whatever.... just wait for it to come out and buy one, they aren't going to be out of your price range


That's kind of what I was thinking. There's a sponsored caselabs build that'll be getting one over in the casemods section. I suppose I'll see what the stipulations are.


----------



## Nocturin

wow. just incredible, congrats on the big machine and keep on keepin on.

... I need to go change my pants now... thanks


----------



## Tweak17emon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> There's a sponsored caselabs build that'll be getting one


<-- That be me.

You know we are going to blow power at Lanwar 50 right? Its a good thing we are not sitting in the same row. Enforcer would likely rage for 3 days straight.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweak17emon*
> 
> <-- That be me.
> You know we are going to blow power at Lanwar 50 right? Its a good thing we are not sitting in the same row. Enforcer would likely rage for 3 days straight.


wouldn't be a LAN without a blown circuit









haha


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Just picked up one of these babies. I figured it was time for my once retired razer lycosa to finally head to the graveyard. Hope it's worth it. Also handy that it has a ps2 connector for overclocking since the USB ports don't always work.


----------



## sawjai526

Its finally looking more like a computer system, progress looking good stallion!! I know your waiting for gpu/blocks, but are you planning to get it running meanwhile to make sure it function?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sawjai526*
> 
> Its finally looking more like a computer system, progress looking good stallion!! I know your waiting for gpu/blocks, but are you planning to get it running meanwhile to make sure it function?


It's been up and running for two weeks







Simply awesome so far. Haven't started benching yet since I still haven't finished migrating files from my other computers. Literally taking ages.


----------



## axipher

Lend your system to me and I'll run some benches for you







It's the least I can do for a fellow OCN member


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Mobo blocks on their way


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Ram blocks just showed up


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Ram blocks just showed up


Whaaat!? How? Is the shipping warehouse located right across the street or something, because that's some crazy fast shipping lol


----------



## axipher

Oulala, they will look much better in the case though









I love the black acetyl, I got my CPU block in black acetyl as well:


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Whaaat!? How? Is the shipping warehouse located right across the street or something, because that's some crazy fast shipping lol


lol, I ordered the ram blocks two days ago. Ordered the mobo blocks today







I wish it was that fast. My life would be complete. I don't even think shipping it immediately by plane would get them from NJ to here that fast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Oulala, they will look much better in the case though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the black acetyl, I got my CPU block in black acetyl as well:


I seriously love the looks of the block. It will be nice for everything to match. Machine shop is taking its time with the silver base for it.


----------



## axipher

I want to get the screw-knobs painted black, would powder-coating be the way to go or would a little sanding and some automotive black spray paint work?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I want to get the screw-knobs painted black, would powder-coating be the way to go or would a little sanding and some automotive black spray paint work?


Powdercoating would give the most durable finish, but honestly spray paint will be fine. Unless you're having something else powdercoated it'll be cost prohibitive. Most places have a minimum of at least $50, at least around here, to powder coat anything. EK also sells black ones if you don't want to do either. NVM, they only sell black mounting pegs.


----------



## axipher

Well spray-painting it is, I still have yet to get the rest of the parts anyway lol. Getting the pump this week.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

655?


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> lol, I ordered the ram blocks two days ago. Ordered the mobo blocks today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was that fast. My life would be complete. I don't even think shipping it immediately by plane would get them from NJ to here that fast.










just realized I got the RAM and mobo blocks mixed up lol


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> 655?


MCP350, debating either:
- getting 1 with the EK 120 mL combo pump-top/res with an EK 240 mm XTX
- getting 2 with dual-pump performance top and a separate res so I'll have enough for a GPU block down the road (next 6 months)


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> 655?
> 
> 
> 
> MCP350, debating either:
> - getting 1 with the EK 120 mL combo pump-top/res with an EK 240 mm XTX
> - getting 2 with dual-pump performance top and a separate res so I'll have enough for a GPU block down the road (next 6 months)
Click to expand...

The plus on the 350 is prove if u get it on here from that one member who sells them for like $35. 655s tend to be much more reliable and less prone to leaking issues when mated with an aftermarket top. I've had a few 355s burn themselves up. If u do get a 350/5 make sure it can properly dissipate its heat.

I'd get a 655b and get the top and res that was used in the Cerberus build since ur looking for an all-in-one


----------



## axipher

I was looking in to heat sinks for them too.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I was looking in to heat sinks for them too.


The Koolance one is utter win


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I was looking in to heat sinks for them too.
> 
> 
> 
> The Koolance one is utter win
Click to expand...

This one for $37 :O


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Yeah, didn't realize it was that much


----------



## axipher

I'll probably still get one anyway, it looks like it has 2 mounting holes to mount it sideways which is a bonus, would wave me having to buy a base for it.

Now it's just settling between the EX240, RX 240, 240 XTX, tubing size, and a res lol.


----------



## grishkathefool

Water cool your pump


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Water cool your pump


Waterception


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Waterception


dun, dun, dun!!!


----------



## FyreBurn

You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FyreBurn*
> 
> You have got to be kidding me.


about what?


----------



## grishkathefool

I guess he didn't realize how sick a rig could be built these days!


----------



## Nocturin

^this.

I had a co-worker ask me what my "dream machine" would cost if I were to build it...

I literally went speechless because I had numbers ranging from $1500 - $25000 in my head .


----------



## grishkathefool

Lol! Sshooter's rig was close to $20,000 and he never finished it. I don't know what the final tally on Stallion's is, not that high, I'm sure. Point of fact, though, it should never amaze you at OCN to see this kind of machine come to life. That's the overall point of this Forum Community, after all.

_*"the pursuit of performance"*_

I saw that you could get Terabyte SSDs now, Stallion! Only $1300 each.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Lol! Sshooter's rig was close to $20,000 and he never finished it. I don't know what the final tally on Stallion's is, not that high, I'm sure. Point of fact, though, it should never amaze you at OCN to see this kind of machine come to life. That's the overall point of this Forum Community, after all.
> _*"the pursuit of performance"*_
> I saw that you could get Terabyte SSDs now, Stallion! Only $1300 each.


Those SSDs really pushed it over the top. I'm waiting on gpus to get a ssd because I need to see how many slots my gpus will be with waterblocks. I really want the 1tb revodrive 3. I'm no where near that high. After gpus, monitors, speakers, ssd, and speakers I should be sitting at around 18

Sorry for the lack of update yesterday, was out celebrating finishing the semester right after our 4 hour final. Mobo blocks came in and FEDEX was nice enough to actually leave it at my door this time.










Now I just need 11 more fittings









Also, what do you all think? Get the 7970s like 2 at a time so they would all be in by late February or wait a little longer for the GTX780 and pick up 4 of them at once?


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

ShtSh00tr's was one of the great ones, it's a shame it never got finished... Blocks are looking great Stallion, looks like EK actually did pretty well with them. They don't do much good cooling your counter there though...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> ShtSh00tr's was one of the great ones, it's a shame it never got finished... Blocks are looking great Stallion, looks like EK actually did pretty well with them. They don't do much good cooling your counter there though...


I know, they've actually picked up the quality from what I've surmised. The bottoms are perfectly smooth. I won't have them installed until the first week in January since it's too late to order fittings right now before I leave for vacation. I'll place the order so they'll be back right when I am.


----------



## grishkathefool

Without any engineering samples of the 780 to look at and benchmark, I would say get the 79xx then sell them when the 780 comes out...


----------



## axipher

Nice looking blocks, I think I may look in to getting some custom fitted blocks for my board, although I can't see it not being compatible with something that's out there.


----------



## frank anderson

I am very curious as if they can really pull off a 90-100% performance increase with the next gen upgrade in a real scenario.

If I recall correctly, the Geforce 9 to 200 then last and not least, the 400 which were they introduced real change in the architecture rather then some improvement or die shrink, improvements in a real usage scenario was only 30% or so, not inclusive of the shader version change, etc..?


----------



## -Allen-

EPIC!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

removed


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm going to wait on the 780 so I think I'll pick up a 50AE Gold plated Desert Eagle.[\quote]
> 
> I just threw up a little...


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... i like how it was too loud for your mic


----------



## frank anderson

/scratches head..

Wouldn't that be a long wait for the 780 as the 6XX is due out next year?


----------



## Heat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frank anderson*
> 
> /scratches head..
> Wouldn't that be a long wait for the 780 as the 6XX is due out next year?


Supposedly the 600 series is for Nvidia's mobile GPU's, and they're using 700 for the desktop name. So, GTX 580 --> GTX 780.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heat*
> 
> Supposedly the 600 series is for Nvidia's mobile GPU's, and they're using 700 for the desktop name. So, GTX 580 --> GTX 780.


yup


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frank anderson*
> 
> /scratches head..
> Wouldn't that be a long wait for the 780 as the 6XX is due out next year?


For some reason nVidia skipped some numbers again. They're just trying to confuse us again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heat*
> 
> Supposedly the 600 series is for Nvidia's mobile GPU's, and they're using 700 for the desktop name. So, GTX 580 --> GTX 780.


yup
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> yup


yup

This will also give me time to get all the monitors together waiting for the 780s instead of jumping right to the 7970s since they'll be out like a month or two after the 7970s. I'll likely migrate my 480s into this rig for a few months and buyt a 7970 for my MM build to see if I like it. If i do then I can pick up a few, but I haven't liked AMD/ATi for years. Seems that next winter all of those gpus will be needed since the next gen consoles are rumored to be out as well.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Oh my. I had been watching this from the beginning and in the past few weeks I forgot to check! What a silly mistake that was

This is becoming a tremendous build ; everyone at the LANParty will just be staring at your computer. And Then you can defend it with the Eagle


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Oh my. I had been watching this from the beginning and in the past few weeks I forgot to check! What a silly mistake that was
> 
> This is becoming a tremendous build ; everyone at the LANParty will just be staring at your computer. And Then you can defend it with the Eagle


Thanks lol. It's coming along nicely. On the 3rd or 4th of January there should be a rather large update since I'll have all of the fittings then. I'm waiting for comments like the ones I would get with my mountain mods build: "why would u watercool", "what is that", and "that 3d mark score is lower than my amd x4 rig". I'm ready to endure some epic trolling as usual.

This will be my last post until the 1st/2nd since I'll be be in India with my father apparently bonding on a trip. Ironically there won't be easily accessible internet. Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all.


----------



## grishkathefool

Say hie to "Johnny" for us!


----------



## tamas

I think you should go ahead with the 7970s. They kick ass at compute and they're really good at gaming as well. They overclock really easily as well. All around awesomeness.









http://www.anandtech.com/show/5261/amd-radeon-hd-7970-review/1

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1805/1/ <--check out the oc results


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tamas*
> 
> I think you should go ahead with the 7970s. They kick ass at compute and they're really good at gaming as well. They overclock really easily as well. All around awesomeness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/5261/amd-radeon-hd-7970-review/1
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1805/1/ <--check out the oc results


I don't trust pre launch benchmarks. Im definitely going to pick one up and see how I like it, then buy more if they're up to my expectation. Don't really like amd stuff tho at all.

Side note, <3 Paris Charles degaul's 15 minutes of free wifi


----------



## eskamobob1

Lol... How u gunna to 6 screens with nvidia? Wouldn't it be nice to game on 7680x2880







... Lol... I think it may take a few generations to be able to do that through







see if you can get someone to make u a 10Gb card


----------



## grishkathefool

I think you should wait till the 9990's come out in Q1 2013


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I think you should wait till the 9990's come out in Q1 2013


Nope, X990 in Q4 2013


----------



## stansdad

Not sure if this has been covered already, but are you intending on running the CPU, RAM and chipset blocks in a single loop? x79's seperate ram banks and the two chipset blocks will require a few connections.

Im building a similar rig with a caselab mh8 and rive. I was pretty set on a parallel setup with only cpu block, like this. But now considering adding the additional blocks like you have done.

I figured that if I go down that route, I would go from rad to:
1) CPU block
2) Left ram bank
3) Chipset VRM
4) Right ram bank
5) Main chipset block

Would probably look more tidy than other options and CPU gets coolest water.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

removed


----------



## grishkathefool

Pinkies up, good sir.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Just ordered the remainder of the fittings that I'll. Red for the build. Should be waiting at my door when i get back on new years day or at the complex office. Wonder if the payment will get rejected since I ordered from a foreign ip.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Update as promised. Fittings came in this afternoon so I got to installation.










Had to pull out the ram blocks and put them back in bc I forgot to pull out 4 dimms for overclocking purposes. Leak testing right now. Will post benches later for the cpu. Not sure whether I want to move over all of my 480s for benching right now or just wait for 7970s. Quite a conundrum.


----------



## Bouf0010

looking great! Im finding it hard to get used to seeing so many blocks in one tight area lol


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bouf0010*
> 
> looking great! Im finding it hard to get used to seeing so many blocks in one tight area lol


Me too. I thought I would be able to run the tubing from the fittings that were closest to each other, but the blocks are so close to each other that the fittings actually touch. I'm lucky that I had extenders and extra rotaries laying around otherwise I wouldn't have been able to get it together. Bottom tubing is only about 3mm away from the gpu. Going to be cutting it close with a back plate. Coming along slowly, but surely. Not much left, getting down to the wire. C'mon AMD release ur darn gpus!


----------



## axipher

Looking great man, great work


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Made a little progress today getting it ready for lanwar on the 14th. Transfered my gpus from my MM rig over and am in the process of completely tearing it down. Can't wait to get these gpus out of this rig. Rig is way too new to have 480s inside. Need them there fancy 7970s. Stay vigilant for another work log being posted about v2 of my MM U2UFO build. It will be getting the x79 treatment as well and the core components of that build are headed to a h2go.

So apparently I forgot to order 1 last 45 degree rotary fitting. for the gpus so I had to order just one a few minutes ago. it'll go where the triple rotary is on top of the gpus and that fitting will go under the gpus. Can't stand having that barb. It's heinously ugly.

Also thinking about adding red highlights to the sleeve on the 24pin, 4+4, and pcie cables. What do u all think?


----------



## axipher

I'm an in complete support of red highlights.

If you just want to do highlights, might I recommend the extension mostly black, with the last 2 strands red, and color X, in MDPC of course


----------



## kustomfreak

Sick!!! sub'd and staying tuned.....


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm an in complete support of red highlights.
> If you just want to do highlights, might I recommend the extension mostly black, with the last 2 strands red, and color X, in MDPC of course


I was going to do one out of every 3 cables red. I have to order more sleeve anyway so make a 4th 8+6pin so it won't be too big of an addon or that much work. I'm kind of getting antsy since there isn't much left to do that takes any thought, just buy lots of monitors and wait for the gpus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kustomfreak*
> 
> Sick!!! sub'd and staying tuned.....


Thanks for your support


----------



## axipher

How about you do a nice video tour of the entire rig with the 480's, that should give you something to do.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I may after I finish ripping apart my MM build. I told myself never again and here I am back at it. That case has seem so many iterations it's absurd. Needs to be apart today so it can go to powdercoat tomorrow.

also need to get to designing a logo for the right clear acrylicpanel and mini logos to replace the DD on the front as well as fat_italian_stallion to replace the Danger Den on the bottom left and right.


----------



## axipher

Looking forward to the build log for that


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Not going to be as extreme as this, but it'll make a solid rig for friends to game on when they come over. I would like to see whether ppl think i should do x79 or go with ivy bridge since it'll only get used for games.


----------



## axipher

I'm think Ivy is much better suited for gaming, I plan to drop Ivy in my mATX LAN rig. It will be my first Intel build ever.

It's funny, every pre-build I've had was intel:
- Acer TravelMate 2428 (Pentium m 740 1.73Ghz)
- Alienware m5550-r3 (T7400 C2D 2.16 GHz)
- HP Probook 2510s (T9600 C2D 2.8 GHz)
- Acer AX-1800 (Q6600 C2Q 2.6 GHz)

But all my custom builds are AMD:
- 2x Athlon II X3 440
- 3x Phenom II X4 955
- 1x Phenom II X6 1100
- 2x FX-8150


----------



## Anti!!

Gasp!! Sub'd. Nice name by the way; )


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm think Ivy is much better suited for gaming, I plan to drop Ivy in my mATX LAN rig. It will be my first Intel build ever.
> It's funny, every pre-build I've had was intel:
> - Acer TravelMate 2428 (Pentium m 740 1.73Ghz)
> - Alienware m5550-r3 (T7400 C2D 2.16 GHz)
> - HP Probook 2510s (T9600 C2D 2.8 GHz)
> - Acer AX-1800 (Q6600 C2Q 2.6 GHz)
> But all my custom builds are AMD:
> - 2x Athlon II X3 440
> - 3x Phenom II X4 955
> - 1x Phenom II X6 1100
> - 2x FX-8150


Quite odd. Most of mine have been intel except for a prebuilt hp media center (2006) and a gateway desktop back in 2000 that had a 700mhz athlon, but by god it did have a 32mb gfx card. Both my alienware lappy and voodoo omen back in 05 were intel along with a slew of mbpros over the years.

This is only really my 2nd complete build. The other went thru 3 cases and tons of upgrades.

You won't be disappointed. The price point is higher, but I've never had an issue, except for killing x58 boards pushing very high voltages. Asus has always replaced them. I suppose that's why I keep coming back.


----------



## axipher

Sadly, it's being paired with a 9800 GTX+ I got for free off a friend a few weeks back and being cooled by a Coolit Eco haha. It's an odd-ball build for sure.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

This may sound ignorant, but can tri and quadfire setups use the same bridge as tri sli and 4 way sli setups? Never dealt with AMD/ ATi gpus before since this is the first time I've built a rig where it's the better alternative.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> This may sound ignorant, but can tri and quadfire setups use the same bridge as tri sli and 4 way sli setups? Never dealt with AMD/ ATi gpus before since this is the first time I've built a rig where it's the better alternative.


No.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> No.


Would you happen to know where I can get both? I only see single bridges. Is that all they make?


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Would you happen to know where I can get both? I only see single bridges. Is that all they make?


for ATi? They only make the single-ribbons I'm afraid. I'm sure (if you were crafty enough) you could make some sort of 'hard' bridge with acrylic and glue :3


----------



## wermad




----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*


This is how you do quadfire.


----------



## joshd

64GB RAM? LOL, I'm subbin this!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Many thanks everyone. A piece of carbon fiber/ black acrylic should do well to replicate a hard bridge


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Many thanks everyone. A piece of carbon fiber/ black acrylic should do well to replicate a hard bridge


That's what I'd do too.


----------



## joshd

This seems totally epic. How much do you think it's going to cost you in total ItalianStalian?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshd*
> 
> This seems totally epic. How much do you think it's going to cost you in total ItalianStalian?


no idea, I try not to look.


----------



## KaRLiToS

fat_italian_stallion , thats a really nice build you have there, I wish I had the money to do it.


----------



## grishkathefool

I can't imagine the temps on those ATI cards in quad fire!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I can't imagine the temps on those ATI cards in quad fire!


I expect 30s idle mid 40s load since they'll be under water


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I can't imagine the temps on those ATI cards in quad fire!
> 
> 
> 
> I expect 30s idle mid 40s load since they'll be under water
Click to expand...

I was referring to the image of the for cards; I know your a submariner!



They are clearly on air and suffocating each other.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I can't imagine the temps on those ATI cards in quad fire!
> 
> 
> 
> I expect 30s idle mid 40s load since they'll be under water
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to the image of the for cards; I know your a submariner!
> 
> 
> 
> They are clearly on air and suffocating each other.
Click to expand...

I don't want to know how hot. Easily 90c on the middle cards


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I don't want to know how hot. Easily 90c on the middle cards


There is nearly no air at all. lol How crazy!!

Water is definitely the best option. haha


----------



## myst88

Oh man this build is INSANE GOODNESS. Where you find the time and money to do all of this while studying and working and building the death buggy is crazy haha. Subbing to this, pure amazing. Can't wait until tomorrow when the 7970's are out and then shortly seeing them in action in this BEAST.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Would you happen to know where I can get both? I only see single bridges. Is that all they make?


XFX are doing black Crossfire ribbon bridge, and also Asus.

I'm using 3 black XFX ribbons on my Quad-Fire build.

But you have to ask XFX directly for those.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myst88*
> 
> Oh man this build is INSANE GOODNESS. Where you find the time and money to do all of this while studying and working and building the death buggy is crazy haha. Subbing to this, pure amazing. Can't wait until tomorrow when the 7970's are out and then shortly seeing them in action in this BEAST.


Chances are I won't be getting them tomo. I'm short money for the 4th and would prefer to order them all at once.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Would you happen to know where I can get both? I only see single bridges. Is that all they make?
> 
> 
> 
> XFX are doing black Crossfire ribbon bridge, and also Asus.
> 
> I'm using 3 black XFX ribbons on my Quad-Fire build.
> 
> But you have to ask XFX directly for those.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up. I'll contact them. Btw, which brand do u prefer?


----------



## grishkathefool

Fatty is a man who does things for the Government that involve [redacted] in countries such as [redacted] and [redacted].


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Fatty is a man who does things for the Government that involve [redacted] in countries such as [redacted] and [redacted].


lol... sounds like my uncle... the only response he is allowed to give is "i work for the government"







... and that is literaly all i know of his job


----------



## grishkathefool

I like to tell people that I can't talk about what I do. The looks they give are priceless.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I like to tell people that I can't talk about what I do. The looks they give are priceless.


lol... its even more fun when you tell trhem that and they get all excited and then i tell them that i actualy just work at an auto shop







crule yet hilarious


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I expect 30s idle mid 40s load since they'll be under water


Yup, that's what I had with the Tri-fire 6950/70s on water. Going with EK, Koolance, HK, or someone else? EK does have the quad bridge:


----------



## Balsagna

Where does... this.... money...... come from lol


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Yup, that's what I had with the Tri-fire 6950/70s on water. Going with EK, Koolance, HK, or someone else? EK does have the quad bridge:


Going to go with EK I think unless the koolance ones cover more of the pcb. I really want the quadfire bridge. I know AC has one too, but I haven't heard anything about a gpu block from them.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Yup, that's what I had with the Tri-fire 6950/70s on water. Going with EK, Koolance, HK, or someone else? EK does have the quad bridge:


Doesn't AC have a quad bridge too? I need to look around...


----------



## cyberbeat

Yup, takes up to 7 cards, I used to have one, until i broke it lol


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyberbeat*
> 
> Yup, takes up to 7 cards, I used to have one, until i broke it lol


broke? how does a bridge break?


----------



## cyberbeat

When you set them up, you chose what config you want it to be, and screw in some screw block things to change the water path.
I went to change the config, and one of them lodged itself on an angle, and can't be removed, it has also stuffed the threading up.
May order a new one sometime soon


----------



## joshd

I am very jealous. BF3 Max Max Max lol?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I've decided to wait for the 6GB sapphire 7970s since BF3 already maxes out 2GB cards on 1440p monitors it'll be nice to have 6GB ones for future proofing and if I decide to run surround. .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshd*
> 
> I am very jealous. BF3 Max Max Max lol?


Sadly with the current gpu setup I'm running I can't. I have to turn MSAA down to 2x and HBAO/SSAO off, but that'll definitely change with quadfire 7970s

edit: had my last fitting come in today. Gotta pick it up at the complex office tomo and should have an update in the evening.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I've decided to wait for the 6GB sapphire 7970s since BF3 already maxes out 2GB cards on 1440p monitors it'll be nice to have 6GB ones for future proofing and if I decide to run surround. .
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *joshd*
> 
> I am very jealous. BF3 Max Max Max lol?
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly with the current gpu setup I'm running I can't. I have to turn MSAA down to 2x and HBAO/SSAO off, but that'll definitely change with quadfire 7970s
Click to expand...











I'm also waiting for the 6 GB, more so because I wan't the 6 display ports for better Eyefinity support


----------



## Anti!!

GASP! I'm just getting my first 1.5GB card in the mail tomorrow.. sigh.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Got the last fitting in the mail today







All that's left is to wait for the 6GB 7970s. Some pics in the mean time.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Got the last fitting in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All that's left is to wait for the 6GB 7970s*. Some pics in the mean time.


You and me both









Good news is EK's block will support them since they will use a reference design









I just hope Sapphire uses better components on the Flex 6G's.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You and me both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news is EK's block will support them since they will use a reference design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope Sapphire uses better components on the Flex 6G's.


No kidding. They're probably going to be $700-750 each so they seriously better.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You and me both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news is EK's block will support them since they will use a reference design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope Sapphire uses better components on the Flex 6G's.
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding. They're probably going to be $700-750 each so they seriously better.
Click to expand...

I figure top of the line card, with twice the standard VRAM, from a reputable manufacturer, with hopefully quality components and under water, should make up for my FX-8150


----------



## Border201

Just stumbled across this thread and I can safely say there are now 2 events in modern human history in which rational people thought the world would end. The first is when the LHC was turned on... the second is when you turn this beast on!


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Border201*
> 
> Just stumbled across this thread and I can safely say there are now 2 events in modern human history in which rational people thought the world would end. The first is when the LHC was turned on... the second is when you turn this beast on!


not the end of the world, just large roaming blackouts


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Border201*
> 
> Just stumbled across this thread and I can safely say there are now 2 events in modern human history in which rational people thought the world would end. The first is when the LHC was turned on... the second is when you turn this beast on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the end of the world, just large roaming blackouts
Click to expand...

nah, we live in Coal Country


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> nah, we live in Coal Country


ok... then ur fine... i live in nuke powered country so it wouldnt turn out so well if he tried it here


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> ok... then ur fine... i live in nuke powered country so it wouldnt turn out so well if he tried it here


Armerica is nuke powered? I think we're mainly coal. Or is your location a lie?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Armerica is nuke powered? I think we're mainly coal. Or is your location a lie?


nope... just southern California


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> nope... just southern California


Ah. Das true.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Ah. Das true.


ja


----------



## longroadtrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> nope... just southern California


I used to surf Morrow Bay where Diablo Canyon is!


----------



## Border201

I think Longroadtrip is suggesting his name sake...


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longroadtrip*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> nope... just southern California
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to surf Morrow Bay where Diablo Canyon is!
Click to expand...

Oh... Nice.... I like blackies and the wedge locally and I hit sandiego all over the place when I can








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Border201*
> 
> I think Longroadtrip is suggesting his name sake...


Lol... Nothing wrong with that







... I drove to Texas (from sandiego) with some friends cause we wanted some true BBQ


----------



## Border201

I can respect any pilgrimage that involves BBQ!


----------



## Canis-X

Epic build is epic!! Outstanding rig FIS!! Love the elaborate use of rads and your attention to detail.








I'm envious!!







.....in a good way!


----------



## dmanstasiu

The things that are wrong with America...







Make it so much better. Some of them. BBQ is good


----------



## Onions

yo fat i sent you a pm.....


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> yo fat i sent you a pm.....


Replied. Hope we can get hard bridges made


----------



## Anti!!

Any benches before and after 7970s?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Haven't really benched yet. Will this weekend tho


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> ok... then ur fine... i live in nuke powered country so it wouldnt turn out so well if he tried it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armerica is nuke powered? I think we're mainly coal. Or is your location a lie?
Click to expand...

US Nuclear Plants

There's a bunch.

Fatty - You have me thinking of selling both my 560 Ti's and getting a 7970.... only 113w foot print, nice. Do you have the dimensions for the reference model? I am not sure if it will fit in my case. Nevermind, I found it - 11.6in long!! Crap, won't fit in my box.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> US Nuclear Plants
> There's a bunch.
> Fatty - You have me thinking of selling both my 560 Ti's and getting a 7970.... only 103w foot print.


As I said mainly.


----------



## Border201

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Crap, won't fit in my box.


must... resist... "that's what she said" joke....


----------



## BlazinJoker

I really like your tastes Mr. Stallion. Overkill and black with accents. Keep up the good work!


----------



## axipher

I still think the cables could be tweaked a bit









I see cables wrapping all over the place within the bundles...

But seriously, great work


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*
> 
> I really like your tastes Mr. Stallion. Overkill and black with accents. Keep up the good work!


This log should be finished up soon and there will be another one popping up. A complete rework of my Mountain Mods build with an ivy bridge treatment. It'll be a little more flashy (ok a lot more flashy) than this rig, but shouldn't disappoint.

also on this rig after gpus there should be red accents coming to the power cables which should set it off quite well as well as custom etched panels.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I still think the cables could be tweaked a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see cables wrapping all over the place within the bundles...
> But seriously, great work


it's probably lighting and do agree, but with red accents you'll be able to see that they run pretty straight to each of the components since there's no where to hide anything. Every wire is as short as it can be within reason. Hoping to get that finished up at the end of January when the sapphires 6gb cards should be released. 2 of the gpus are being held at hostage by the gov't tho since my parents are giving them to me as a belated xmas gift under the condition that medicare pays it's bills that it has neglected for the last few months since the healthcare switch over.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> This log should be finished up soon and there will be another one popping up. A complete rework of my Mountain Mods build with an ivy bridge treatment. It'll be a little more flashy (ok a lot more flashy) than this rig, but shouldn't disappoint.
> also on this rig after gpus there should be red accents coming to the power cables which should set it off quite well as well as custom etched panels.
> it's probably lighting and do agree, but with red accents you'll be able to see that they run pretty straight to each of the components since there's no where to hide anything. Every wire is as short as it can be within reason. Hoping to get that finished up at the end of January when the sapphires 6gb cards should be released. 2 of the gpus are being held at hostage by the gov't tho since my parents are giving them to me as a belated xmas gift under the condition that medicare pays it's bills that it has neglected for the last few months since the healthcare switch over.


Can't wait to see Atlantis go back into the shop! Have you been working directly with DD for the custom acrylic work or someone else? I know Furball Zen and pedgette both have lasers... pedgette was the one who did my Cobra logo and I would definitely recommend either of them. I've seen FZ in other threads, but I haven't worked with him directly.

You should also inform the gov't that they're holding up this project- I think that would speed policies right up!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> Can't wait to see Atlantis go back into the shop! Have you been working directly with DD for the custom acrylic work or someone else? I know Furball Zen and pedgette both have lasers... pedgette was the one who did my Cobra logo and I would definitely recommend either of them. I've seen FZ in other threads, but I haven't worked with him directly.
> You should also inform the gov't that they're holding up this project- I think that would speed policies right up!


I'm working with DD directly since it's so cheap. Just a little more than the cost of the panel to have etching done.

Of course they would. Priorities right


----------



## Levesque

Another beautiful build from Stallion.







You're an artist.

But why waiting for the 6Gb 7970?

I just received my 4 Asus 7970 3Gb for my Quad-Fire build, and they OC like crazy. 6Gb will limit your OC. The more VRAM, the tougher it is to OC...

I"m just curious. I know you are like me and simply go all out with your builds







, but the 6Gb version didn't interested me at all, even with my 3X 30'' Eyefinity set-up, 3Gb is plenty. And 3X30'' is the most extreme set-up I can imagine, south of 3X 4K projector. But since my 4K projector in my HT did cost me 35K$, even me won't go 3X 4K!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Another beautiful build from Stallion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an artist.
> But why waiting for the 6Gb 7970?
> I just received my 4 Asus 7970 3Gb for my Quad-Fire build, and they OC like crazy. 6Gb will limit your OC. The more VRAM, the tougher it is to OC...
> I"m just curious. I know you are like me and simply go all out with your builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but the 6Gb version didn't interested me at all, even with my 3X 30'' Eyefinity set-up, 3Gb is plenty. And 3X30'' is the most extreme set-up I can imagine, south of 3X 4K projector. But since my 4K projector in my HT did cost me 35K$, even me won't go 3X 4K!


Since i'll be ending up with 6 2560x1440 displays it would be nice to not be vram limited on all 6 of them if I ever decide to game on all 6 at once. If one 2560x1440 uses more than 1.5gb of vram then 3 will definitely use more than 3gb, never mind 6. TBH I probably won't be pushing the gpus to the limit, unless it becomes necessary at eyefinity resolutions to max out settings. Going to stick with highest OC on stock voltages since warranties don't seem to be anywhere near as good as with EVGA. So once I waterblock the card I'm SOL on the warranty


----------



## iknownothing

@fat_italian_stallion

Don't forget to put the silver spoon on the front of your case









And before anyone says anything, YES I AM BITTER, VERY BITTER ACTUALLY


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Another beautiful build from Stallion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an artist.
> But why waiting for the 6Gb 7970?
> I just received my 4 Asus 7970 3Gb for my Quad-Fire build, and they OC like crazy. 6Gb will limit your OC. The more VRAM, the tougher it is to OC...
> I"m just curious. I know you are like me and simply go all out with your builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but the 6Gb version didn't interested me at all, even with my 3X 30'' Eyefinity set-up, 3Gb is plenty. And 3X30'' is the most extreme set-up I can imagine, south of 3X 4K projector. But since my 4K projector in my HT did cost me 35K$, even me won't go 3X 4K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since i'll be ending up with 6 2560x1440 displays it would be nice to not be vram limited on all 6 of them if I ever decide to game on all 6 at once. If one 2560x1440 uses more than 1.5gb of vram then 3 will definitely use more than 3gb, never mind 6. TBH I probably won't be pushing the gpus to the limit, unless it becomes necessary at eyefinity resolutions to max out settings. Going to stick with highest OC on stock voltages since warranties don't seem to be anywhere near as good as with EVGA. So once I waterblock the card I'm SOL on the warranty
Click to expand...

I'm in the same boat, I'll be looking for the max OC on stock voltage but with after-market cooling, most likely Plexi WC block from EK with Blue LED's.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

New 24/7 OC. 25 hours of prime without issue then needed to shut down for program install.


----------



## Nocturin

BAM!

/trout


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Here's some cinebench results. For some reason it reads as 4.13 for both 4.75ghz and 5.0ghz. The 13 and 14 scores respectively. More Benches to come.


----------



## Nocturin




----------



## nvidiaftw12

What was it clocked to before? Sorry, I don't remember. Also, nice overclock.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

5.0 vantage run. PPU disabled. scores like 98000 with enabled, but that's cheating
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> What was it clocked to before? Sorry, I don't remember. Also, nice overclock.


I was running all over the place. Highest I've gotten it is 5.4, but can only get thru a vantage run, no prime. Didn't want to push anymore voltage for regular use.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Sub, rep+1


----------



## chewdude

Wow Stallion very nice. I have a nice rig and you made me want to go sell my car and give blood so I can keep building. I know its a sickness.
Wicked build there big daddy. When are you getting your new cards?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Waiting on the sapphire 6gb gpus to come out. 3gb of VRAM doesn't cut it for 7680x1440 and 2880 eyefinity


----------



## fr0st.

What're the temps man, the temps!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.*
> 
> What're the temps man, the temps!


running more benches right now and will post in a min

Edit: just realized I'm running these benches with fans only at 50% on 2 560s







I'll post and reset and run again


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> 5.0 vantage run. PPU disabled. scores like 98000 with enabled, but that's cheating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was running all over the place. Highest I've gotten it is 5.4, but can only get thru a vantage run, no prime. Didn't want to push anymore voltage for regular use.


Sweet! Thats what I was looking for. Do you BF3 much? lol that should be interesting.

Thx for the info its sweet. And nice clock! +rep for that.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Temps after 3 vantage runs, cinebench, and a 3dmark 11 run with above CPU-Z settings. GPUS maxxed at 43, 43, and 45 as expected. Ambient temp is 69F.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> 5.0 vantage run. PPU disabled. scores like 98000 with enabled, but that's cheating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was running all over the place. Highest I've gotten it is 5.4, but can only get thru a vantage run, no prime. Didn't want to push anymore voltage for regular use.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet! Thats what I was looking for. Do you BF3 much? lol that should be interesting.
> 
> Thx for the info its sweet. And nice clock! +rep for that.
Click to expand...

I do. Tag is Exigon. Played in a BF3 tourney this weekend hosted by EA. Made it to semi finals along with Tweak17emon from here as well.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Mother of god. That is the best lc temps i have ever seen at those clocks/volts. What pump(s) again?


----------



## grishkathefool

Amazing temps for almost 1.5v, no matter what CPU it is! Grats bro!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Mother of god. That is the best lc temps i have ever seen at those clocks/volts.


I owe it to the cpu block. Having it made from silver really did drop temps. 3C difference from the stock copper version when comparing the best of 3 seats with the silver base compared to the best of 4 seats with the copper base.

3dmark 11 scores. Makes me rage. Need new gpus now. The cpu score is perfectly fine, but gawd the gpu score is horrendous. GPUs @ just over stock clocks at 742core 2000 mem. I've been rather unimpressed with them for 2 years. 7970s will be a welcome upgrade.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Just finished another vantage run.










Vantage P score comparison between my i7 920 setup at 4.2ghz and current with the same gpu setup. I love how the CPU score is doubled. GPUs @ 742 for x79 and 780 for x58 for reference. I never realized the 920 bottlenecked the 480s so hard.










One thing I didn't mention yet is the impact of having 4 vs 8 dimms installed. System is stable at 5.0ghz w/ 1.5v only with 4 dimms. After adding the other 4 dimms 1.55v is required for stability @5.0ghz. Can probably knock it down a little, but increments of .025v are generally how I bump voltages up and down. Not really worth my time to get it set to the nearest .001v


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> One thing I didn't mention yet is the impact of having 4 vs 8 dimms installed. System is stable at 5.0ghz w/ 1.5v only with 4 dimms. After adding the other 4 dimms 1.55v is required for stability @5.0ghz. Can probably knock it down a little, but increments of .025v are generally how I bump voltages up and down. Not really worth my time to get it set to the nearest .001v


Shame. Just running with 4 then, huh?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Shame. Just running with 4 then, huh?


for the benches yes. Gonna toss the rest of them in later and bump it up. I miss my ramdisk.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> for the benches yes. Gonna toss the rest of them in later and bump it up. I miss my ramdisk.


I don't blame you. Whole os on your ram, eh? Jk.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Here's some cinebench results. For some reason it reads as 4.13 for both 4.75ghz and 5.0ghz. The 13 and 14 scores respectively. More Benches to come.


Awesome!


----------



## axipher

Is she going to be ready for the foldathon?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I don't blame you. Whole os on your ram, eh? Jk.


There's abt 40 gigs worth of stuff I like on the ram, like BF3, Micro$oft office, and assorted steam goodies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Is she going to be ready for the foldathon?


Of course. I signed up when u sent me the link.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I don't blame you. Whole os on your ram, eh? Jk.
> 
> 
> 
> There's abt 40 gigs worth of stuff I like on the ram, like BF3, Micro$oft office, and assorted steam goodies.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Is she going to be ready for the foldathon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. I signed up when u sent me the link.
Click to expand...

Sweet, I hope you and I win a Ducky Keyboard Each


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Sweet, I hope you and I win a Ducky Keyboard Each


I do too. I would give it away tho on here since I just bought a Steelseries 7G. It's just so comfortable I don't know that I could switch. Either that or give away my black widow ultimate that's on my other rig.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I do too. I would give it away tho on here since I just bought a Steelseries 7G. It's just so comfortable I don't know that I could switch. Either that or give away my black widow ultimate that's on my other rig.


I'm still using an aged Logitech G110. I already told myself I won't upgrade to anything less then a proper mechanical, and I'm really sold on a Cherry Red Ducky. I've never actually used a mechanical though :S


----------



## fr0st.

Welp, I am


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm still using an aged Logitech G110. I already told myself I won't upgrade to anything less then a proper mechanical, and I'm really sold on a Cherry Red Ducky. I've never actually used a mechanical though :S


I want a cherry blue.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

@axipher. Just set up the beta smp2 client. OMG this thing flies. Time to see whether I actually have it set up right when the numbers come in. HFM says I should be getting 40K ppd @ 5.0

edit scratch that, updated to 50K 52k


----------



## fr0st.

What're you going to do about graphics cards? What was the deal with your 580's you had?

Haven't actually READ the thread for a while, just been lookin' at the pretty pictures


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.*
> 
> What're you going to do about graphics cards? What was the deal with your 580's you had?
> Haven't actually READ the thread for a while, just been lookin' at the pretty pictures


waiting on sapphire 6GB 7970s to be released.


----------



## Dwhite56

Dude...







Can you put out a complete parts list on the cooling?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> Dude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you put out a complete parts list on the cooling?


Most of it is in the first post sans quick disconnects, a bunch of other fittings I've needed, and some blocks All new blocks are EK, but only the top of the supreme is actually EK made. The rest was done by a local machine shop. Nearly identical except for the material.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> @axipher. Just set up the beta smp2 client. OMG this thing flies. Time to see whether I actually have it set up right when the numbers come in. HFM says I should be getting 40K ppd @ 5.0
> 
> edit scratch that, updated to 50K 52k


Awesome man, that's pretty sick.

you could probably add the "-bigadv" flag to it, and if you can complete work units in less then 24 hours, that would be perfect for the Foldathon, if it takes longer then 24 hours you might not get many points during the Foldathon though.


----------



## BlazinJoker

How I love seeing so much win with a 3960X at 5ghz







Can't wait to see the 7970's with her in the benchmarks to come! Keep up the good work


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> waiting on sapphire 6GB 7970s to be released.


Oh, cool! 3 or 4 of them?


----------



## Dwhite56

Just out of curiosity, how much is this costing you?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Awesome man, that's pretty sick.
> you could probably add the "-bigadv" flag to it, and if you can complete work units in less then 24 hours, that would be perfect for the Foldathon, if it takes longer then 24 hours you might not get many points during the Foldathon though.


Just did it. Going to see if it can. Luckily it had just finished another one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.*
> 
> Oh, cool! 3 or 4 of them?


Most likely 4. Always wanted a quadfire/ 4 way sli setup. It's the next logical step from tri sli.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how much is this costing you?


stopped counting a while ago once I started needing more and more little parts to finish. I don't want to know. There's a rough tally when u click the rig details.


----------



## Dwhite56

You, sir, are either A) Insane
B) Loaded
and definitely lucky to have this monster


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> You, sir, are either A) Insane
> B) Loaded
> and definitely lucky to have this monster


What about:
C) A combination?


----------



## fr0st.

Hah, fair enough. You're a lawyer (or at least in school to be one) yeah?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.*
> 
> Hah, fair enough. You're a lawyer (or at least in school to be one) yeah?


In school to be one. All money I spend on this either comes from money stock trades I made during the day or as gifts from parents or friends.


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> In school to be one. All money I spend on this either comes from money stock trades I made during the day or as gifts from parents or friends.


Stock market, eh? I want to get into that one day...

Best of luck with school


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.*
> 
> Stock market, eh? I want to get into that one day...
> Best of luck with school


As do I,

because I'll never be ablet to afford a rig like this otherwise!

woot!

:whee:


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> As do I,
> because I'll never be ablet to afford a rig like this otherwise!
> woot!
> :whee:


Haha, it's possible, just learn to live without eating or drinking, live in a sub-standard house and pour everything over into computers


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Picture Timeline added to Post #2


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Picture Timeline added to Post #2


I was going to go through and do that for you, but you beat me to it.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Nvidia's new cards have been pushed up to February. Link . Going to be a hard decision of which to pick, the 7970s or the nvidia flagship. Any thoughts?


----------



## (sic)

Maybe I'm completely wrong, but I was under the impression the 600 series was a mobile platform and the 700 series is for desktops...

Perhaps this site is BS, but this is where I got my info.


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Nvidia's new cards have been pushed up to February. Link . Going to be a hard decision of which to pick, the 7970s or the nvidia flagship. Any thoughts?


Can't really make an informed decision until benchmarks or at least more confirmed knowledge of the new Nvidia flagship card has been released. I'd wait, as I have had nothing but incredible experiences with my Nvidia cards, but I'm sure there are many people who love their AMD cards as well. Going to have to be a person decision based on whether you want to wait for a comparison/benchmark to emerge before making your decision!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Nvidia's new cards have been pushed up to February. Link . Going to be a hard decision of which to pick, the 7970s or the nvidia flagship. Any thoughts?


But isn't that the lower end Nvidia though, If I remember they are doing the opposite of AMD and releasing their highest end single GPU card last.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> Maybe I'm completely wrong, but I was under the impression the 600 series was a mobile platform and the 700 series is for desktops...
> Perhaps this site is BS, but this is where I got my info.


Hmmm... seems that way. Either that or for oems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon*
> 
> Can't really make an informed decision until benchmarks or at least more confirmed knowledge of the new Nvidia flagship card has been released. I'd wait, as I have had nothing but incredible experiences with my Nvidia cards, but I'm sure there are many people who love their AMD cards as well. Going to have to be a person decision based on whether you want to wait for a comparison/benchmark to emerge before making your decision!


Same here. I had 5970s for a very short time, like 2 weeks, then moved to 480s. Never really had any experience with AMD/ATi products.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> But isn't that the lower end Nvidia though, If I remember they are doing the opposite of AMD and releasing their highest end single GPU card last.


What it seems like. So frustrating. I'll see where things are at in mid february when I have the money to get all 4 at once.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Steelseries Ikari on the way. Should match quite nicely with the 7G



edit: steelseries icemat I-2 to accompany as well


----------



## grishkathefool

Firstly, TweakTown is a very good website.

Secondly, I think the assertion that they are reserving the 6xx nomenclature for Mobile use may be correct. This just in:
Quote:


> Asus is seriously working to update its notebook portfolio with a series of new models based on Intel's upcoming Ivy Bridge processors which will be paired together with NVidia's upcoming Kepler GPUs. These new most advanced laptops will be placed in the Asus G-Series. ComputerBase claimed that this is expected to sport an *Nvidia GeForce GTX 670M* graphics card, which will be the most powerful mobile GPU by Santa Clara graphics chip maker.


And this from the nVidia Forums:
Quote:


> the first mobiles coming out will be GTX 660m and GTX 670m
> 
> ASUS confirmed the 660 with first laptops and 670's to come right after
> should be using CLN28HPL (HMKG) FAB or CLM28LP
> 
> TSMC PDF
> http://www.tsmc.com/..._Technology.pdf


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Firstly, TweakTown is a very good website.
> Secondly, I think the assertion that they are reserving the 6xx nomenclature for Mobile use may be correct. This just in:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Asus is seriously working to update its notebook portfolio with a series of new models based on Intel's upcoming Ivy Bridge processors which will be paired together with NVidia's upcoming Kepler GPUs. These new most advanced laptops will be placed in the Asus G-Series. ComputerBase claimed that this is expected to sport an *Nvidia GeForce GTX 670M* graphics card, which will be the most powerful mobile GPU by Santa Clara graphics chip maker.
> 
> 
> 
> And this from the nVidia Forums:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> the first mobiles coming out will be GTX 660m and GTX 670m
> ASUS confirmed the 660 with first laptops and 670's to come right after
> should be using CLN28HPL (HMKG) FAB or CLM28LP
> TSMC PDF
> http://www.tsmc.com/..._Technology.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yup. I think that 680 being delayed to febuary article is crap. I expect a march launch.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I do. Tag is Exigon. Played in a BF3 tourney this weekend hosted by EA. Made it to semi finals along with Tweak17emon from here as well.


Sweet. Ill be adding you soon.


----------



## gr3nd3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> What about:
> C) A combination?


Or

D) My Hero.

Amazing job sir!


----------



## Agoriaz

Definitely subbed after reading through the last 26 pages.. A hundred Hail Mary's won't save me from the things I'd do to get that thing in my possession









Even the pope would approve of this devil as his new god


----------



## BritishBob

I have a 7970... I am sure you know, but there is massive confusion about the stock voltages on the 3gb reference cards atm. Some are on 1.05 and other are one 1.17. If you plan on getting some 7970s wait for a while after release, as if this happens with the 6gb card you might run into problems overclocking.

On the other hand, I am very happy with my 7970, even though i lost the lotery and can only go to around 1050MHz on the core. :s


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> I have a 7970... I am sure you know, but there is massive confusion about the stock voltages on the 3gb reference cards atm. Some are on 1.05 and other are one 1.17. If you plan on getting some 7970s wait for a while after release, as if this happens with the 6gb card you might run into problems overclocking.
> 
> On the other hand, I am very happy with my 7970, even though i lost the lotery and can only go to around 1050MHz on the core. :s


I saw that mentioned the other day. Should be sorted out by the time those cards come out. Fingers crossed they're reference design or I'll have to get others


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Wanted to get everyone's opinion on this as well. 4x 7970 6GB or 3x 7970 6GB and a OCZ Revodrive 3 x2 (read spd 1500mbs, write spd 1225mbs)? Costs are abt equal for the two setups.


----------



## Blizlake

^ The Revodrives sound nicer. 3x7970 6Gb should give quite a kick already, so superfast storage sounds very nice.

Digging this build, a lot. Can I ask that how much do you estimate that this build will have cost you when it's finished?


----------



## Border201

Yea I'd go super fast storage as well if you are using mechanical drives.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Border201*
> 
> Yea I'd go super fast storage as well if you are using mechanical drives.


3x 7970's + OCZ for sure, the 4th card will almost never get perfect scaling in most games, not really worth it for the few games that would support it.


----------



## BlazinJoker

oops nvm that... just saw the comments under the article


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I don't blame you. *Whole os on your ram, eh?* Jk.


is that possible?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 3x 7970's + OCZ for sure, the 4th card will almost never get perfect scaling in most games, not really worth it for the few games that would support it.


It's really a hard decision. The 4 7970s would give better bench scores, but overall the revodrive would be beneficial to everyday use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*
> 
> oops nvm that... just saw the comments under the article


yeah, kinda had an argument since apparently no one reads anything anymore. What's being released isn't likely the flagship thankfully and with the specs it looks like there's no way in hell I'll want one. 6gb 7970s for me.


----------



## BlazinJoker

I guess almost being a lawyer helps in more than just court cases


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> It's really a hard decision. The 4 7970s would give better bench scores, but overall the revodrive would be beneficial to everyday use.
> yeah, kinda had an argument since apparently no one reads anything anymore. What's being released isn't likely the flagship thankfully and with the specs it looks like there's no way in hell I'll want one. 6gb 7970s for me.


I second the revo drive.

Just stick with 3-7970s and let the revo help out those benchies where the 4th one would've!

or just get a revo now and the 4th later.


----------



## axipher

Wait, aren't you watercooling the 7970's? In that case, they will only take a single slot each, you can easily sandwich the OCZ between them can't you?


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Wait, aren't you watercooling the 7970's? In that case, they will only take a single slot each, you can easily sandwich the OCZ between them can't you?


its more about chipset imitations then physical space... the revo drives and the 7970s both use full x16 slots and use quite a bit of its band width... you could probably get some form of pci gen 3 splitter so that you get 2x pci 2.0 x16 ports, but idk how well that would work... i would get a 4th 7970 aznd then down the road just build a massive server out of spair parts and use a gigabit switch direct ported to you main comp... that would give you the best of both worlds


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Wait, aren't you watercooling the 7970's? In that case, they will only take a single slot each, you can easily sandwich the OCZ between them can't you?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> its more about chipset imitations then physical space... the revo drives and the 7970s both use full x16 slots and use quite a bit of its band width... you could probably get some form of pci gen 3 splitter so that you get 2x pci 2.0 x16 ports, but idk how well that would work.


exactly this. Not sure as well how many slots that card will take up. Sometimes 2 with the output.


----------



## Canis-X

Are you going to be moving large files around a lot? That would be the only reason that I would go with the Revo, otherwise a couple SSD's, SATA III speed, in RAID 0 and you are golden!! I would go for the quad-fire!!









.....plus it just looks cooler!!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Are you going to be moving large files around a lot? That would be the only reason that I would go with the Revo, otherwise a couple SSD's, SATA III speed, in RAID 0 and you are golden!! I would go for the quad-fire!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....plus it just looks cooler!!


That's a no go. No room for them. No sata ports left on the mobo and I'm not running sata cables from a raid card. I would also have to remake custom wires to accommodate more sata drives. Only realistic option is a pcie SSD. I personally think 2.5" drives look horrendous in a desktop as well. Same reason I loved my OCZ colossus in my other rig so much. 3.5" ssd with built in raid 0? yes plz. Nothing can touch the revodrive 3 when it comes to speed. It's nearly 3x as fast as other 3rd gen SSDs


----------



## Onions

why dont you just get 4 ssds and stick them in a bay drive?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> why dont you just get 4 ssds and stick them in a bay drive?


What bay drive? 3.5s are all used and so are my 2 5.25. Only option would be remove hdds, which I can't because I'm already short on space or somehow have custom brackets made to fit them somewhere. Only place I can think is on the right side of the case hanging off of a radiator, which would work well with mountain mods brackets, BUT I have 140mm style radiators so that won't work in the slightest.


----------



## Tweak17emon

grats on the 5ghz club. glad you finally caught me









build is looking good (even better in person), care if i drop the pict of our rigs on your thread?


----------



## Canis-X

Hmmmmm, see your conundrum now. Well, you stated that you are mainly using this rig for school so go for the ménage à trois on the graphics and get the revo!! Win-win


----------



## dmanstasiu

Ménage à trois?
Cleaning with three ?
I'm French and don't understand your expression..care to explain it?









As for the REVO drive vs 4th 7970 conundrum...
I don't think that the 7970 will realistically help. I think the SSD will be of much greater value.
Then again, how are ALL your SATA ports filled ?
Could you give us a quick overview of your PCIe + SATA port configuration?
because I'm lost in terms of hardware for this build...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Wait, aren't you watercooling the 7970's? In that case, they will only take a single slot each, you can easily sandwich the OCZ between them can't you?
> 
> 
> 
> its more about chipset imitations then physical space... the revo drives and the 7970s both use full x16 slots and use quite a bit of its band width... you could probably get some form of pci gen 3 splitter so that you get 2x pci 2.0 x16 ports, but idk how well that would work... i would get a 4th 7970 aznd then down the road just build a massive server out of spair parts and use a gigabit switch direct ported to you main comp... that would give you the best of both worlds
Click to expand...

Well, If he goes with the big bang xpower 2 he can just use the pci 2.0 x8 slots for the revodrive(s) and still have 4 7970's.


----------



## BlazinJoker

Lol the Big Bang XPower 2 would be great if Stallion wc'd it just to cover the cheesy northbridge cooler. The reviews versus the Rampage seem to show they are both on par performance wise that I see. I say thumbs up for the MSI Big Bang


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlazinJoker*
> 
> Lol the Big Bang XPower 2 would be great if Stallion wc'd it just to cover the cheesy northbridge cooler. The reviews versus the Rampage seem to show they are both on par performance wise that I see. I say thumbs up for the MSI Big Bang


I do too. But, I would never it if not going wc.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Well, If he goes with the big bang xpower 2 he can just use the pci 2.0 x8 slots for the revodrive(s) and still have 4 7970's.


how is that? on msi website it states that ports 2,4,6 only go up to a max of x1 speeds... the other ports would be needed for the gpus... same delema


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Well, If he goes with the big bang xpower 2 he can just use the pci 2.0 x8 slots for the revodrive(s) and still have 4 7970's.
> 
> 
> 
> how is that? on msi website it states that ports 2,4,6 only go up to a max of x1 speeds... the other ports would be needed for the gpus... same delema
Click to expand...

True dat. I would still go with the board though.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> True dat. I would still go with the board though.


lol... same... its what i plan to use


----------



## BlazinJoker

I interpreted it as it stated Gen3 (16, 8, 8, 8), Gen2 (1, 1, 1) so I assumed them to be in order this way. But once I read Guru3D review I found this Slot 1/3/5/7 are PCie Gen 3 and thus have double bandwidth. 1 and 5 support Gen 3 x16. When the four slots are utilized you'll jump back to x8 mode, yet at Gen 3 that's the same as PCie Gen 2 in x16 mode bandwidth wise.

The three PCIe Gen 2 slots are 2, 4 and 6 and get their bandwidth from an added PLX PEX8608 IC chip.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> True dat. I would still go with the board though.
> 
> 
> 
> lol... same... its what i plan to use
Click to expand...

Yup, I want it but buy the time I get the money, the standard will be skynet processors.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweak17emon*
> 
> grats on the 5ghz club. glad you finally caught me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> build is looking good (even better in person), care if i drop the pict of our rigs on your thread?


go for it. It's my only CPUz i have validated. Higher is stable, but voltage is too high
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Ménage à trois?
> Cleaning with three ?
> I'm French and don't understand your expression..care to explain it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the REVO drive vs 4th 7970 conundrum...
> I don't think that the 7970 will realistically help. I think the SSD will be of much greater value.
> Then again, how are ALL your SATA ports filled ?
> Could you give us a quick overview of your PCIe + SATA port configuration?
> because I'm lost in terms of hardware for this build...


it pretty much means threesomesome as wrongly translated in Murika. All sata ports are filled. All 8 with 2tb WD HDDs. Bluray drive is connected on the back of the mobo with an adapter.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> go for it. It's my only CPUz i have validated. Higher is stable, but voltage is too high
> it pretty much means threesomesome as wrongly translated in Murika. All sata ports are filled. All 8 with 2tb WD HDDs. Bluray drive is connected on the back of the mobo with an adapter.


realy? i seamed to remember u having a few M4s in this build... maybe it was a different build


----------



## Tweak17emon

Italians in the front, mine in the back. At Lanwar50


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweak17emon*
> 
> 
> 
> Italians in the front, mine in the back. At Lanwar50


So very beautiful


----------



## grishkathefool

Fatty, my vote is for the 4 x 7970s just for the drool factor. Later on, you'll sell them for 3 x 780s then you'll have the open slot and can get the Revo drive!


----------



## Onions

well if you have no place for the ssds then yea pcie is the way to go.. besides quadfire = driver nightmare.... i was using all sorts of them to try adn get certian games to even run.. i agave up im going down to trifire


----------



## Xtinc7ion

sub'd here, that is amazing... I can feel my OCD gears starting to churn.. looks like I need to do another comp build. Keep it up brother, cant wait to see where you go with this.


----------



## phantik69

Wow what a monster!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tweak17emon*
> 
> 
> Italians in the front, mine in the back. At Lanwar50


Clash of the titans


----------



## WaXmAn

It was nice seeing this rig @ LANWAR 50 last weekend. Def was a show stopper. I had to check it out for a good 10 minutes. Awesome dude!!! Now to upgrade to x79 myself with that kickass ASUS mobo you had.


----------



## pcnoob1

Did you use a forklift to get that thing on the table?


----------



## rawfuls

WCing 3x 7970s...
Must, sub.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcnoob1*
> 
> Did you use a forklift to get that thing on the table?


LOL, I could not imagine carrying that case! I can barely move mine now







.


----------



## ezz1r

That is sweet! Awesome build...


----------



## trivium nate

holy freaking crap


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcnoob1*
> 
> Did you use a forklift to get that thing on the table?


Would have been much much easier
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> LOL, I could not imagine carrying that case! I can barely move mine now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's really not that bad. I did almost drop it on myself trying to get it in the backseat of my truck since it's lifted. Much easier to move than my mountain mods case even though it's heavier. Less awkward.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Would have been much much easier
> It's really not that bad. I did almost drop it on myself trying to get it in the backseat of my truck since it's lifted. Much easier to move than my mountain mods case even though it's heavier. Less awkward.


How sturdy is that acrylic in the DD case? I'm always a little nervous about it when I see a rig like yours with so much gear in it...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Would have been much much easier
> It's really not that bad. I did almost drop it on myself trying to get it in the backseat of my truck since it's lifted. Much easier to move than my mountain mods case even though it's heavier. Less awkward.
> 
> 
> 
> How sturdy is that acrylic in the DD case? I'm always a little nervous about it when I see a rig like yours with so much gear in it...
Click to expand...

Quite sturdy. Stronger than the mountain mods aluminum, but it doesn't bend, it just cracks. Tried it on a spare top panel I had. Held my 300 lb friend without issues, but cracked with a hop. I did crack a bottom panel by over tightening a screw with a drill tho.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> LOL, I could not imagine carrying that case! I can barely move mine now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Would have been much much easier
> It's really not that bad. I did almost drop it on myself trying to get it in the backseat of my truck since it's lifted. Much easier to move than my mountain mods case even though it's heavier. Less awkward.


lol... this... i had to move a 50 lb mm acention (extended) and a 110lb th10... the th10 was like 10x easier cause they are so sturdy


----------



## pcnoob1

While on the topic of cases i'd like to mention that Mountain Mods prices have gone down. At least for the U2UFO. My case used to retail for $550 something. Maybe it's cause Caselabs is building better cases


----------



## Blizlake

^
Yea I was wandering around their website and though that have they lowered their prices as I remembered some of their cases being more expensive. But still, I'd rather get a caselabs, even though the h2go looks nice.


----------



## pcnoob1

taco


----------



## Defunctronin

I thought that I had been subbed to this thread, but I guess not. I regularly look at this build anyhow, so I might as well have been subbed. You do top quality work sir, and your builds are very nice! Looking forward to more


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcnoob1*
> 
> I agree. Case labs wasent out when i bought the Mountain Mods case. I got a sweet deal on it though. Bought it off Trubyd44 on Youtube for $200 shipped. Im trying to sell it on craigslist for $300


The one benefit to MM is that you can make it unique. Caselabs all look the same to me, like the 800ds of doublewides. I've yet to see a caselabs build that I'm impressed with, but there are tons of impressive MM ones, like the Cerebrus build, Levesque's, blindsay's and the Optimus Prime build on EVGA. Kind of like the only 800d I've ever been impressed with is Wermad's by shoving 3x 480s rads in it and moving the psu.


----------



## ericld

Very nicely done sir. I just went through all your pics and I like your other toys too







Have you given thought about using a Revo Drive. Maybe even an Enterprise series.

OCZ VeloDrive 300GB

P.S. You really need me to landscape that house.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericld*
> 
> Very nicely done sir. I just went through all your pics and I like your other toys too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you given thought about using a Revo Drive. Maybe even an Enterprise series.
> 
> P.S. You really need me to landscape that house.


That's the plan. Most likely doing 3gpus with a revodrive 3 x2. After hearing the news on Kepler looks like I'll be waiting a month or so


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> That's the plan. Most likely doing 3gpus with a revodrive 3 x2. After hearing the news on Kepler looks like I'll be waiting a month or so


----------



## grishkathefool

Notice everyone has started calling you sir, lately, Fatty??

When do your 7970s arrive? Or did you officially decide to wait for the nV 7xx?


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> The one benefit to MM is that you can make it unique. Caselabs all look the same to me, like the 800ds of doublewides. I've yet to see a caselabs build that I'm impressed with, but there are tons of impressive MM ones, like the Cerebrus build, Levesque's, blindsay's and the Optimus Prime build on EVGA. Kind of like the only 800d I've ever been impressed with is Wermad's by shoving 3x 480s rads in it and moving the psu.


You should check out p0pe's CL build, he's got some really awesome custom 3-d printed and CNC parts that he's made up. And for the record wermad and EndWar (another incredible 800 build, older than werm's and i my opinion a little cleaner) both used only 2x 480's. All three of us went with 960 of rads, they did it with two to my three... Shame you didn't like my project, though werm's is pretty awesome


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> The one benefit to MM is that you can make it unique. Caselabs all look the same to me, like the 800ds of doublewides. I've yet to see a caselabs build that I'm impressed with, but there are tons of impressive MM ones, like the Cerebrus build, Levesque's, blindsay's and the Optimus Prime build on EVGA. Kind of like the only 800d I've ever been impressed with is Wermad's by shoving 3x 480s rads in it and moving the psu.
> 
> 
> 
> You should check out p0pe's CL build, he's got some really awesome custom 3-d printed and CNC parts that he's made up. And for the record wermad and EndWar (another incredible 800 build, older than werm's and i my opinion a little cleaner) both used only 2x 480's. All three of us went with 960 of rads, they did it with two to my three... Shame you didn't like my project, though werm's is pretty awesome
Click to expand...

Lol, forgot urs was a 800d there are so many mods. U know I love it. Ill check out that build. I just stopped looking at 800d builds after a while since 99% are practically the same. Very few do anything different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Notice everyone has started calling you sir, lately, Fatty??
> 
> When do your 7970s arrive? Or did you officially decide to wait for the nV 7xx?


I didn't notice lol. I'm really torn. Not getting a 7970 except for the sapphire 6gb, but the rumors for the nvidia cards are just so tempting. Short cash right now to buy them so we'll see what's the best in a few weeks.


----------



## wermad

So what will become of your 480s? Care to donate to moi?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> So what will become of your 480s? Care to donate to moi?


Using them right now until i get new gpus for this build next month. Gonna go back into my x58 rig that I'm going to shove into a h2go


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Lol, forgot urs was a 800d there are so many mods. U know I love it. Ill check out that build. I just stopped looking at 800d builds after a while since 99% are practically the same. Very few do anything different.
> I didn't notice lol. I'm really torn. Not getting a 7970 except for the sapphire 6gb, but the rumors for the nvidia cards are just so tempting. Short cash right now to buy them so we'll see what's the best in a few weeks.


I would wait for nvidia man. lol. I have been an AMD fan forever!!! I have a gtx 580 on the way. I just think i have finally given in. Probably no amd for me for a while.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> I would wait for nvidia man. lol. I have been an AMD fan forever!!! I have a gtx 580 on the way. I just think i have finally given in. Probably no amd for me for a while.


my issue is that I had quadfire 5970s and I didn't like them very much. Been bitter ever since and since I don't have enough to buy all of them right this second I'm content waiting until nvidia drops it's new card to see. Other than that only other AMD/ATi gpu I have is in my MB Pro, not like it gets used for anything intensive ever.


----------



## wermad

I'm on the fence with Amd/Ati. They have great hardware and performance but the drivers and software can be a real pita. I dropped tri-fire 6950/70s after struggling with the drivers and software management (ie, AB, Trixx, etc.).

I will say that Amd/Ati is far friendlier to flash the bios and I love the idea of dual bios on some of their cards. I'm thinking of getting a single power card down the road. And, if the price is right, I wouldn't mind trying a 6990 (or two








).


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm on the fence with Amd/Ati. They have great hardware and performance but the drivers and software can be a real pita. I dropped tri-fire 6950/70s after struggling with the drivers and software management (ie, AB, Trixx, etc.).
> I will say that Amd/Ati is far friendlier to flash the bios and I love the idea of dual bios on some of their cards. I'm thinking of getting a single power card down the road. And, if the price is right, I wouldn't mind trying a 6990 (or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Yeah, I have these two 4870s running in xfire. They both work in bf3, company of heroes, bc2, and other games, but it does not work in sc2. Its so crazy. I get tired of it. Plus nvidia is always the leader in the current gen cards. So, I think i will jump on the Nvidia band wagon finally. For now that is.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Yeah, I have these two 4870s running in xfire. They both work in bf3, company of heroes, bc2, and other games, but it does not work in sc2. Its so crazy. I get tired of it. Plus nvidia is always the leader in the current gen cards. So, I think i will jump on the Nvidia band wagon finally. For now that is.


I had scaling issues oln my 6970 a while back with COH. I wonder if it's fixed now.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I had scaling issues oln my 6970 a while back with COH. I wonder if it's fixed now.


I'll do some tests in the morning regarding the scaling on Crossfire and Tri-Fire with 6970's


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> I'll do some tests in the morning regarding the scaling on Crossfire and Tri-Fire with 6970's


Wrong scaling. What I mean is it would have black bars on the top and bottom. 1080p looked horrible. Sorry for not making it clear.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Wrong scaling. What I mean is it would have black bars on the top and bottom. 1080p looked horrible. Sorry for not making it clear.


what cap are you using?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> what cap are you using?


Well currently using 12.1 beta. But last time I tried was like 11.10 or 11.11.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Well currently using 12.1 beta. But last time I tried was like 11.10 or 11.11.


Ohs. ok nvm then


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Lol, forgot urs was a 800d there are so many mods. U know I love it. Ill check out that build. I just stopped looking at 800d builds after a while since 99% are practically the same. Very few do anything different.
> I didn't notice lol. I'm really torn.


Haha mine is probably 60% new sheet metal (new floor, roof and rear) instead of all that Corsair hex-grill ugliness. But under all that shiny paint and chrome is an 800D







Definitely recommend checking out EndWar's 800 and p0pe's CL though, both builds definitely push the envelope.

One of my favorites from awhile back is this one by Chiller- definitely a Stallion-esque project







(Sorry for thread crapping with all these other builds, I'll edit them out if you want







)


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> Haha mine is probably 60% new sheet metal (new floor, roof and rear) instead of all that Corsair hex-grill ugliness. But under all that shiny paint and chrome is an 800D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely recommend checking out EndWar's 800 and p0pe's CL though, both builds definitely push the envelope.
> One of my favorites from awhile back is this one by Chiller- definitely a Stallion-esque project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry for thread crapping with all these other builds, I'll edit them out if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I remember seeing that build. Pretty much fixed the level 10. There won't be a major update for a little while so doesn't matter to me if you post other builds.


----------



## Onions

ok so i was lookign at that ocz drive you had picked out... lol then i started trollign around new egg and came accross this lol then i thought of you (L) thats rediculus XD almost worthy of your computer minus the stupid pricetag


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> ok so i was lookign at that ocz drive you had picked out... lol then i started trollign around new egg and came accross this lol then i thought of you (L) thats rediculus XD almost worthy of your computer minus the stupid pricetag


Wow, that is just beastly...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> ok so i was lookign at that ocz drive you had picked out... lol then i started trollign around new egg and came accross this lol then i thought of you (L) thats rediculus XD almost worthy of your computer minus the stupid pricetag


That thing is absurd. Man can dream I suppose







So insanely fast. More than the whole rig combined.


----------



## Border201

Time to start passing the hat around Fatty?


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> That thing is absurd. Man can dream I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So insanely fast. More than the whole rig combined.


lol yea i mean that thing reads and writes at 2.4gb per second *picks up jaw thats jsut amazing XD and its got so much space.....like 3.2 tb thats stpuid i love it adn want it.... i think you should sell everything you own and by one


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> That thing is absurd. Man can dream I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So insanely fast. More than the whole rig combined.
> 
> 
> 
> lol yea i mean that thing reads and writes at 2.4gb per second *picks up jaw thats jsut amazing XD and its got so much space.....like 3.2 tb thats stpuid i love it adn want it.... i think you should sell everything you own and by one
Click to expand...

I could trade my car in for one lol.


----------



## Onions

do it


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> do it


But I love my car too much, honestly, probably more than my rigs...









I've got an extra kidney though...


----------



## Onions

perfect post it on kijjiji lol tradeing kidney for ocz retrodrive


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> perfect post it on kijjiji lol tradeing kidney for ocz retrodrive


Hahaha, that would be the most hilarious successful Kijiji Sale ever.

In the fine print: "I am not responsible if your body rejects my kidney, all sales are final"


----------



## Border201

hate to break it to you but kidney's aren't worth 20k...

a friend told me that >.>


----------



## Canis-X

you are correct, but his is _special_. LOL


----------



## Onions

lol do ti if not i will XD

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_much_is_your_body_worth


----------



## Border201

I now picture axipher waking up in a bathtub full of ice with a note from Onions that reads "get to a hospital!"


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Border201*
> 
> I now picture axipher waking up in a bathtub full of ice with a note from Onions that reads "get to a hospital!"


and a ss of my new drive reading and writing at 2.4 gbps


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Border201*
> 
> hate to break it to you but kidney's aren't worth 20k...
> 
> a friend told me that >.>


See next post...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> you are correct, but his is _special_. LOL


Exactly









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> lol do ti if not i will XD
> 
> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_much_is_your_body_worth


"a kidney $91,400"










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Border201*
> 
> I now picture axipher waking up in a bathtub full of ice with a note from Onions that reads "get to a hospital!"


At $91,400 a Kidney, he can buy himself one, fat_italian one, myself one, and pay my hospital bill


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> See next post...
> Exactly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "a kidney $91,400"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At $91,400 a Kidney, he can buy himself one, fat_italian one, myself one, and pay my hospital bill


yep i would totally do that... btw is your bathtub sterile? jsut a question


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> See next post...
> Exactly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "a kidney $91,400"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At $91,400 a Kidney, he can buy himself one, fat_italian one, myself one, and pay my hospital bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep i would totally do that... btw is your bathtub sterile? jsut a question
Click to expand...

That's a good questions, my 3 female room mates use the bathroom upstairs, I just use the shower downstairs, we might have to use the trunk of my car instead, I know that's sterile and has rubber mats and walls in it haha.

Also, more updates







We need to keep this thread somewhat on topic haha.


----------



## Onions

lol ok sounds good lol ill be over i mean just leave your door unlocked for the next couple of weeks ill be up in subury visity the gf's family anyways


----------



## Nocturin

^best OT discussion ever.

Sigged.

Sir OP how are things coming along?


----------



## Border201

what about me?! I want one


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> lol ok sounds good lol ill be over i mean just leave your door unlocked for the next couple of weeks ill be up in subury visity the gf's family anyways


Deal









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Border201*
> 
> what about me?! I want one


Okay, bring a cooler for the kidney and find a buyer.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> ^best OT discussion ever.
> 
> Sigged.


----------



## Onions

ok so ill cut it out your suppliying it hes finding a buyer and fat is letting us plan it all out in his thread







so there goes the 90k XD so worth it


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> ok so ill cut it out your suppliying it hes finding a buyer and fat is letting us plan it all out in his thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so there goes the 90k XD so worth it


Sounds about right, who knew I would ever use math, anatomy, and accounting all in the name of faster computer parts lol.


----------



## Onions

lol wow can we ever derail a thread XD


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> lol wow can we ever derail a thread XD


Derail what, I thought this thread was about black market organs?


----------



## Onions

lol it more about using your accounting, math, surgical skills to obtain a super computer... Basicly its like blood, sweat, and tears but fat Italian Stallion style
now that i think about it... we are on topic good work


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> lol it more about using your accounting, math, surgical skills to obtain a super computer... Basicly its like blood, sweat, and tears but fat Italian Stallion style
> now that i think about it... we are on topic good work


I think we scared everyone else off









Looks like it's you any me bud


----------



## Border201

I had to go to lunch dreaming about that SSD and I'm an accountant by trade so how about I manage that aspect and provide the cooler?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Border201*
> 
> I had to go to lunch dreaming about that SSD and I'm an accountant by trade so how about I manage that aspect and provide the cooler?


That sounds good to me, since I'm the donor here, I'm not doing anything else except claiming an SSD for myself...


----------



## Onions

i guess im the surgeon.... better get my operation game out to practice. wait whos gonna sell your kidney then... we need a marketing rep i vote fat for that


----------



## Border201

In no way is the FBI taking an interest in this discussion!


----------



## Onions

fbi is american we are canadian







its all good


----------



## eskamobob1

dont forget you need a cleaner for the money... not saying im in or anything, but 10% does sound rather nice... juts need 2 doners and i can get an SSD for myself









and the FBI doesnt mater when this plan is


----------



## Border201

Bah fine FBI for me Mounties for you!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> fbi is american we are canadian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its all good


And it's funny, I almost took Electrical Engineering at Mohawk College right next door to you lol.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I hate to disappoint followers, but I'm going to be away from OCN for a while. Had a family issue arise and I need to get some crap straight in my life so I will not have time post and update for quite some time. Next post you see from me in this thread will most likely have the rig finished with gpus, monitors and the like, but won't be for a while. Thanks for all of the great ideas and inspiration.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I hate to disappoint followers, but I'm going to be away from OCN for a while. Had a family issue arise and I need to get some crap straight in my life so I will not have time post and update for quite some time. Next post you see from me in this thread will most likely have the rig finished with gpus, monitors and the like, but won't be for a while. Thanks for all of the great ideas and inspiration.


Sorry to hear that man, I hope all is well and everything works out


----------



## ProfeZZor X

Wow, and I was just starting to familiarize myself with some of the regulars here on OCN... Sorry to hear about that brotha. I hope all goes well for you in the end. Best of luck, and I look forward to seeing the end product.


----------



## Onions

lol my buddies in that program XD i currently go there for software development XD

@fat man i hope it all works out... i think i speak for us all when i wish you good luck and take your time family comes first bro even over OCN we will continue to use your thread for plotting to get our hands on some pwnage ssds


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I hate to disappoint followers, but I'm going to be away from OCN for a while. Had a family issue arise and I need to get some crap straight in my life so I will not have time post and update for quite some time. Next post you see from me in this thread will most likely have the rig finished with gpus, monitors and the like, but won't be for a while. Thanks for all of the great ideas and inspiration.


im sorry to hear that but i hope everything works out in the end







... GL with your family









PS. i think that was the quickest anybody has ever gotten a thread back on topic


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I hate to disappoint followers, but I'm going to be away from OCN for a while. Had a family issue arise and I need to get some crap straight in my life so I will not have time post and update for quite some time. Next post you see from me in this thread will most likely have the rig finished with gpus, monitors and the like, but won't be for a while. Thanks for all of the great ideas and inspiration.


Good luck I hope everything works out


----------



## BlazinJoker

I'll pray for ya, because it seems like the right thing to do. God Bless


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I hate to disappoint followers, but I'm going to be away from OCN for a while. Had a family issue arise and I need to get some crap straight in my life so I will not have time post and update for quite some time. Next post you see from me in this thread will most likely have the rig finished with gpus, monitors and the like, but won't be for a while. Thanks for all of the great ideas and inspiration.


You handle it bro. Good luck!

_________________________

I would also like to be in the will of the off topic, kidney donor, SSD.


----------



## cyberbeat

Wow Sorry to hear








Hope all goes well for you and your family!


----------



## pcnoob1

love you stal.


----------



## zzzzzzzzzz0

Best wishes! Take as long as you need - I somehow think we can entertain ourselves here


----------



## Defunctronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I hate to disappoint followers, but I'm going to be away from OCN for a while. Had a family issue arise and I need to get some crap straight in my life so I will not have time post and update for quite some time. Next post you see from me in this thread will most likely have the rig finished with gpus, monitors and the like, but won't be for a while. Thanks for all of the great ideas and inspiration.


Hope that everything gets straightened out for you fatty, and that everything is ok. Looking forward to seeing this bad boy when its complete!


----------



## gr3nd3l

Best wishes for you and the family.
Take care of what you need to take care of.


----------



## Border201

Take all the time you need man!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Border201*
> 
> Take all the time you need man!


More time for us to get the money together for the SSD's using completely legal methods


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> More time for us to get the money together for the SSD's using completely legal methods


yes LEGAL







well as far as i know it is in canada XD but we still need a buyer


----------



## Border201

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> More time for us to get the money together for the SSD's using completely legal methods


Yes... Legal


----------



## Canis-X

Hope everything turns out for the positive with your family Fat. God bless!


----------



## Canis-X

...sorry for the double post.

I saw the below today and thought that it looked interesting, and possibly another option if you didn't want to actually get a revo drive (it's only $49.00).

http://www.apricorn.com/products/de...ty-solo.html?gclid=CPm_hNnm8K0CFbAEQAoddkAjtQ


Quote:


> *Quick Overview:*
> 
> Upgrade your desktop system to an high speed SSD with the latest SATA III interface (6Gbs)
> 
> Uses a single PCIe 2.0 x1 slot
> 2.5" SSD connects via SATA III interface
> Additional Auxiliary SATA III connector for expansion to another drive


----------



## axipher

That's actually pretty useful, thanks for the info









But definitely not the level of performance this build needs, it needs a dedicated PCIe based SSD haha.


----------



## Onions

it needs the 3.2 tb enterprise pcie retrodrive. this is final ruleing


----------



## Border201

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> it needs the 3.2 tb enterprise pcie retrodrive. this is final ruleing


Well get to it! CHOP CHOP!


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> ...sorry for the double post.
> I saw the below today and thought that it looked interesting, and possibly another option if you didn't want to actually get a revo drive (it's only $49.00).
> http://www.apricorn.com/products/de...ty-solo.html?gclid=CPm_hNnm8K0CFbAEQAoddkAjtQ
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Quick Overview:*
> Upgrade your desktop system to an high speed SSD with the latest SATA III interface (6Gbs)
> Uses a single PCIe 2.0 x1 slot
> 2.5" SSD connects via SATA III interface
> Additional Auxiliary SATA III connector for expansion to another drive
Click to expand...

So is this fsster than a standard ssd?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> ...sorry for the double post.
> I saw the below today and thought that it looked interesting, and possibly another option if you didn't want to actually get a revo drive (it's only $49.00).
> http://www.apricorn.com/products/de...ty-solo.html?gclid=CPm_hNnm8K0CFbAEQAoddkAjtQ
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Quick Overview:*
> Upgrade your desktop system to an high speed SSD with the latest SATA III interface (6Gbs)
> Uses a single PCIe 2.0 x1 slot
> 2.5" SSD connects via SATA III interface
> Additional Auxiliary SATA III connector for expansion to another drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is this fsster than a standard ssd?
Click to expand...

Not faster, just provides you with a mounting location for an SSD and a SATA 3 over PCIe interface for people who don;t have native SATA 3 on there boards.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Not faster, just provides you with a mounting location for an SSD and a SATA 3 over PCIe interface for people who don;t have native SATA 3 on there boards.


Ah. Thank you.


----------



## Border201

Do you still need a molex pin to power the SSD that way?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Border201*
> 
> Do you still need a molex pin to power the SSD that way?


Not by the looks of it, PCIe does provide 75 W through the connector, which is much more then the 5 W required for an SSD.


----------



## Border201

ok wasn't sure of the amount of power the connector provides thanks


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Border201*
> 
> ok wasn't sure of the amount of power the connector provides thanks


My pleasure, that's how graphics cards with no 6-pin connector get their power.


----------



## Border201

Yea my old sound card was powered the same way.


----------



## Border201

yea the audio card on my old rig was powered the same way.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

FIS so sorry to hear that you're taking a leave, hope things are working well for you. Best of luck!


----------



## theimport

Sorry to hear that dude. Hope everything works out.

This thread forced me to get the same case







.
Now I just have to work out how to bleed it properly... tilting it is only doing so much


----------



## sawjai526

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltwaterCooled*
> 
> FIS so sorry to hear that you're taking a leave, hope things are working well for you. Best of luck!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theimport*
> 
> Sorry to hear that dude. Hope everything works out.
> This thread forced me to get the same case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Now I just have to work out how to bleed it properly... tilting it is only doing so much


What did I miss out ? I've been following this thread for couple months now, Hope everything works out for you! Looking forward to the day your build to be complete with kepler


----------



## rawfuls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sawjai526*
> 
> What did I miss out ? I've been following this thread for couple months now, Hope everything works out for you! Looking forward to the day your build to be complete with kepler


OP is having some issues.
As quoted below.

I wish OP all the best, and when able to, get back to this epic build!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I hate to disappoint followers, but I'm going to be away from OCN for a while. Had a family issue arise and I need to get some crap straight in my life so I will not have time post and update for quite some time. Next post you see from me in this thread will most likely have the rig finished with gpus, monitors and the like, but won't be for a while. Thanks for all of the great ideas and inspiration.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Hey guys, looks like I'm back from the dead. For the most part I have things sorted out. Had to repair GPA damage and learn the ins and outs of the family businesses (books, how things are run, suppliers, etc.) since it's highly likely I'll be handling everything due to a parent's time running out.

Time to get the project back on track







I've actually had a few mishaps with it over the last 2 months of being MIA. Had some bad capacitors on my RIVE and when attempting to remove it to check everything I accidentally ripped off a pci-e slot because I forgot clips actually held the gpus in







. ASUS wants $120 to fix it, but have been too lazy to send it in. Picked up another from the egg that day which was DOA and cross shipped the next. Had all ram go bad as well which was RMAed with Corsair. Awesome service I do have to say. Had everything with in 2 days. Will have new OC numbers up over the coming week or so. Thanks to Intel's new awesome OC protection she's been getting tons of voltage and I'm nothing more than thoroughly impressed.

It seems since I've been gone there's been talk about enterprise SSDs. Plans are to inherit an OCZ R4 from our business for this project in May. Will have numbers and benches then for the SSD. Should be a nice addition. Waiting on GPUs kills me since these cards are beginning to suck it up. Would be nice for nVidia to let us really know what is going on. The GK110 chip needs to be out NOW!

My "Project Atlantis" build has been fully disassembled and parts are going to powdercoat this week after I submit our semester project.

Those who have watched this thread for the long haul will remember my murderbuggy project. Everything is running and mostly g2g. Aluminum body is currently under fabrication and had was able to put her to the test last week. Only issues that need to be resolved is forgetting that I "need" wipers and to find a way to stop monstrous exhaust flames, because you know trees like to catch on fire.

Fellow forum member exxistence is also in the preliminary stages of beginning a fully custom Danger Den Double Wide Horizontal build in preparation for Million Man Lan this summer, so keep your eyes open for that.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Hey guys, looks like I'm back from the dead. For the most part I have things sorted out. Had to repair GPA damage and learn the ins and outs of the family businesses (books, how things are run, suppliers, etc.) since it's highly likely I'll be handling everything due to a parent's time running out.
> Time to get the project back on track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually had a few mishaps with it over the last 2 months of being MIA. Had some bad capacitors on my RIVE and when attempting to remove it to check everything I accidentally ripped off a pci-e slot because I forgot clips actually held the gpus in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . ASUS wants $120 to fix it, but have been too lazy to send it in. Picked up another from the egg that day which was DOA and cross shipped the next. Had all ram go bad as well which was RMAed with Corsair. Awesome service I do have to say. Had everything with in 2 days. Will have new OC numbers up over the coming week or so. Thanks to Intel's new awesome OC protection she's been getting tons of voltage and I'm nothing more than thoroughly impressed.
> It seems since I've been gone there's been talk about enterprise SSDs. Plans are to inherit an OCZ R4 from our business for this project in May. Will have numbers and benches then for the SSD. Should be a nice addition. Waiting on GPUs kills me since these cards are beginning to suck it up. Would be nice for nVidia to let us really know what is going on. The GK110 chip needs to be out NOW!
> My "Project Atlantis" build has been fully disassembled and parts are going to powdercoat this week after I submit our semester project.
> Those who have watched this thread for the long haul will remember my murderbuggy project. Everything is running and mostly g2g. Aluminum body is currently under fabrication and had was able to put her to the test last week. Only issues that need to be resolved is forgetting that I "need" wipers and to find a way to stop monstrous exhaust flames, because you know trees like to catch on fire.


Man! it is good to hear everything is doing better. Great to see you back on the project making train. Sounds like you have some good plans in the works.

Most of all glad you can get a little back to normalcy.


----------



## wermad




----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Hey guys, looks like I'm back from the dead. For the most part I have things sorted out. Had to repair GPA damage and learn the ins and outs of the family businesses (books, how things are run, suppliers, etc.) since it's highly likely I'll be handling everything due to a parent's time running out.
> Time to get the project back on track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually had a few mishaps with it over the last 2 months of being MIA. Had some bad capacitors on my RIVE and when attempting to remove it to check everything I accidentally ripped off a pci-e slot because I forgot clips actually held the gpus in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . ASUS wants $120 to fix it, but have been too lazy to send it in. Picked up another from the egg that day which was DOA and cross shipped the next. Had all ram go bad as well which was RMAed with Corsair. Awesome service I do have to say. Had everything with in 2 days. Will have new OC numbers up over the coming week or so. Thanks to Intel's new awesome OC protection she's been getting tons of voltage and I'm nothing more than thoroughly impressed.
> It seems since I've been gone there's been talk about enterprise SSDs. Plans are to inherit an OCZ R4 from our business for this project in May. Will have numbers and benches then for the SSD. Should be a nice addition. Waiting on GPUs kills me since these cards are beginning to suck it up. Would be nice for nVidia to let us really know what is going on. The GK110 chip needs to be out NOW!
> My "Project Atlantis" build has been fully disassembled and parts are going to powdercoat this week after I submit our semester project.
> Those who have watched this thread for the long haul will remember my murderbuggy project. Everything is running and mostly g2g. Aluminum body is currently under fabrication and had was able to put her to the test last week. Only issues that need to be resolved is forgetting that I "need" wipers and to find a way to stop monstrous exhaust flames, because you know trees like to catch on fire.
> Fellow forum member exxistence is also in the preliminary stages of beginning a fully custom Danger Den Double Wide Horizontal build in preparation for Million Man Lan this summer, so keep your eyes open for that.


grats on making it back (though i am sorry to hear about your parent)... on a happier note, its all sounding great so far







... cant wait to see more up dates... and you actualy are getting an r4?!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> grats on making it back (though i am sorry to hear about your parent)... on a happier note, its all sounding great so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... cant wait to see more up dates... and you actualy are getting an r4?!


The item is already purchased and currently under use in the office, but won't be needed come summer so I shall enjoy it subsequently. Most likely until the next January or so when billing needs to be taken care of once again, so see it as a loaner of sorts. What pains me the most is seeing someone with no appreciation for computers get to use it on a daily basis.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> The item is already purchased and currently under use but won't be needed come summer.


lol... so massivelty lucky on that end


----------



## grishkathefool

Welcome back, Fatty! Good to know you got things sorted out, especially the GPA! I would hate for you to get booted from Law School because of a hobby.

On another note, might I just say:

*GO CATS!!!!!!!!!!!!
CAT-Lanta, Here We Come!!!!!*


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Welcome back, Fatty! Good to know you got things sorted out, especially the GPA! I would hate for you to get booted from Law School because of a hobby.
> On another note, might I just say:
> *GO CATS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> CAT-Lanta, Here We Come!!!!!*


Yes indeed! All we do is WIN WIN WIN!


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Glad to see you back FiS, hope all is well on the home front, best of luck with all the stuff to deal with IRL.


----------



## Defunctronin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Hey guys, looks like I'm back from the dead. For the most part I have things sorted out. Had to repair GPA damage and learn the ins and outs of the family businesses (books, how things are run, suppliers, etc.) since it's highly likely I'll be handling everything due to a parent's time running out.
> Time to get the project back on track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually had a few mishaps with it over the last 2 months of being MIA. Had some bad capacitors on my RIVE and when attempting to remove it to check everything I accidentally ripped off a pci-e slot because I forgot clips actually held the gpus in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . ASUS wants $120 to fix it, but have been too lazy to send it in. Picked up another from the egg that day which was DOA and cross shipped the next. Had all ram go bad as well which was RMAed with Corsair. Awesome service I do have to say. Had everything with in 2 days. Will have new OC numbers up over the coming week or so. Thanks to Intel's new awesome OC protection she's been getting tons of voltage and I'm nothing more than thoroughly impressed.
> It seems since I've been gone there's been talk about enterprise SSDs. Plans are to inherit an OCZ R4 from our business for this project in May. Will have numbers and benches then for the SSD. Should be a nice addition. Waiting on GPUs kills me since these cards are beginning to suck it up. Would be nice for nVidia to let us really know what is going on. The GK110 chip needs to be out NOW!
> My "Project Atlantis" build has been fully disassembled and parts are going to powdercoat this week after I submit our semester project.
> Those who have watched this thread for the long haul will remember my murderbuggy project. Everything is running and mostly g2g. Aluminum body is currently under fabrication and had was able to put her to the test last week. Only issues that need to be resolved is forgetting that I "need" wipers and to find a way to stop monstrous exhaust flames, because you know trees like to catch on fire.
> Fellow forum member exxistence is also in the preliminary stages of beginning a fully custom Danger Den Double Wide Horizontal build in preparation for Million Man Lan this summer, so keep your eyes open for that.


Glad to see that your back, and that things are getting resolved for you. I've been anxiously awaiting the finished project of this truly epic over-kill project; it's freaking awesome.
WELCOME BACK FIS!


----------



## 4514kaiser

.........


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4514kaiser*
> 
> .........


......??


----------



## BlazinJoker

I"m glad things have turned up for you and am anxious to see more of Liquid Death


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I would like opinions on my next purchase. I will be picking up something on Thursday for the build. Options are:

A) OCZ Revodrive 3 240GB PCIE SSD (will get swapped into my Project Atlantis rebuild once I have the R4 in my hands)

or

B) HP ZR2740W Monitor

Will not be getting the 680 since GK104 review so far have been rather lame in the performance department. Going to wait on the GK110 unless for some reason the reviews were wrong.

Let me know which you all think should be the next piece to the puzzle


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I would like opinions on my next purchase. I will be picking up something on Thursday for the build. Options are:
> A) OCZ Revodrive 3 240GB PCIE SSD (will get swapped into my Project Atlantis rebuild once I have the R4 in my hands)
> or
> B) HP ZR2740W Monitor
> Will not be getting the 680 since GK104 review so far have been rather lame in the performance department. Going to wait on the GK110 unless for some reason the reviews were wrong.
> Let me know which you all think should be the next piece to the puzzle


would you refresh my memory on how many of those u already have?







lol... and i would hold on the revo, because you have a much better one already on the way







... so the monitor gets my vote


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I would like opinions on my next purchase. I will be picking up something on Thursday for the build. Options are:
> A) OCZ Revodrive 3 240GB PCIE SSD (will get swapped into my Project Atlantis rebuild once I have the R4 in my hands)
> or
> B) HP ZR2740W Monitor
> Will not be getting the 680 since GK104 review so far have been rather lame in the performance department. Going to wait on the GK110 unless for some reason the reviews were wrong.
> Let me know which you all think should be the next piece to the puzzle










The rumors show that it is better than the 7970. How about waiting for the rumored gtx 685? Go quad 480s or 580s?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> would you refresh my memory on how many of those u already have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol... and i would hold on the revo, because you have a much better one already on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so the monitor gets my vote


I have 2. This would make the third. The R4 model is ZD4CM84-HH-600G. About a 2 month wait for that SSD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rumors show that it is better than the 7970. How about waiting for the rumored gtx 685? Go quad 480s or 580s?


I thought about the quad 480s but could never find one that had the koolance block or one that I wanted that wasn't abused. I plan on the GK110/ 685. I'm underwhelmed by the 680 since both it and the 7970 aren't fast enough to warrant dropping $2800 on gpus for only a 35% speed increase until I get more monitor space. The GK 110 looks promising at ~1.35x the speed of a 680 which would bring a single card in at ~1.8x the speed of a 480. With 3 of those the upgrade will be more than worth it since I'll be able to use and tell the difference


----------



## kcuestag

I would rather go for the HP ZR2740W (Or even Dell U2711).

That monitor upgrade will drive you nuts, trust me playing at 2560x1440 is just fantastic, it was definitely the best purchase I have ever done for my gaming computer.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I would rather go for the HP ZR2740W (Or even Dell U2711).
> That monitor upgrade will drive you nuts, trust me playing at 2560x1440 is just fantastic, it was definitely the best purchase I have ever done for my gaming computer.


Already have 2 of them. This would make my third ZR2740W. I totally agree with you. 1080/1200p sucks by comparison


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Already have 2 of them. This would make my third ZR2740W. I totally agree with you. 1080/1200p sucks by comparison


Wow, three of them would be awesome, but even with 3 GTX680's I doubt you'd be able to max latest games at such crazy resolution.

If it is for office work and such, go ahead, although I wouldn't mind gaming on 3 of those.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I have 2. This would make the third. The R4 model is ZD4CM84-HH-600G. About a 2 month wait for that SSD.
> I thought about the quad 480s but could never find one that had the koolance block or one that I wanted that wasn't abused. I plan on the GK110/ 685. I'm underwhelmed by the 680 since both it and the 7970 aren't fast enough to warrant dropping $2800 on gpus for only a 35% speed increase until I get more monitor space. The GK 110 looks promising at ~1.35x the speed of a 680 which would bring a single card in at ~1.8x the speed of a 480. With 3 of those the upgrade will be more than worth it since I'll be able to use and tell the difference


The hardest part is finding blocks for them. There's been a bunch of evga(s) selling for $209 recently. I'm tempted but I'm waiting on the Z77 quad sli boards or going lg2011 (3820).

The monitor path gets my vote


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Will not be getting the 680 since GK104 review so far have been rather lame in the performance department. Going to wait on the GK110 unless for some reason the reviews were wrong.


Do not believe those until NDA is lifted. You never know whether they really have the card in their hands or are just making up stories.


----------



## cleverchris

Nice work! I haven't been around for a long time but, I am glad to see everyone is up to the usual


----------



## 4514kaiser

didn't realise how much this form had moved on from the ram lol so 'edit'


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Do not believe those until NDA is lifted. You never know whether they really have the card in their hands or are just making up stories.


I know people who got them on their hands, it is a bit dissapointing to be calleda GTX680 to be honest.

Like OP says, I will also wait for GK-110.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I know people who got them on their hands, it is a bit dissapointing to be calleda GTX680 to be honest.
> Like OP says, I will also wait for GK-110.


agreed. GK 110 is rumored to come out only a month after GK104 so it's worth the wait to have the best. I don't want to be stuck with a then "meh" gpu. Already have 3 like that right now.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> agreed. GK 110 is rumored to come out only a month after GK104 so it's worth the wait to have the best. I don't want to be stuck with a then "meh" gpu. Already have 3 like that right now.


I don't think GK-110 will come at least until September, either ways even if it comes in October-November it will be worth the wait.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I don't think GK-110 will come at least until September, either ways even if it comes in October-November it will be worth the wait.


Plenty of time to get all 6 monitors







Too bad nvidia cards can do 6 screen surround, but it'll def be worth it for work and trading


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

I picked up an older HP 30" for a song locally and it's been the greatest thing I've done for my computer... Granted you've got two already, but I don't really think you'd use the R4 as much as you'd notice the extra real estate


----------



## wermad

When can we expect SRX and quad 7970s?


----------



## Anti!!

I think he is waiting for 685's.

Also, your case you sold me WeRmad IS PWNAGE!!

Edit: A hint of cigarette smoke but no bad at all. lol


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> I think he is waiting for 685's.
> Also, your case you sold me WeRmad IS PWNAGE!!
> Edit: A hint of cigarette smoke but no bad at all. lol


Hey, in the mean time, four 7970s ain't a bad thing









Glad you're enjoying it!

Smoke,







, no one smokes in my home. I also have lung issues (pneumonia, bronchitis, etc.) which I can't be around smokers let alone smoke. I'm guessing the UPS guy had a Cool Hand Luke break when delivering your package. Heck, its better than tossing it in your front door


----------



## pali

I have 2 gtx 480s with the koolance blocks. Ill trade you!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## grishkathefool

I don't know if I will wait for the 110 chips. They will be a little out of my re$ch anyway. What I really would like would be a 680 with at least 2GB of VRAM, but that won't happen.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I don't know if I will wait for the 110 chips. They will be a little out of my re$ch anyway. What I really would like would be a *680 with at least 2GB of VRAM*, but that won't happen.










2gb of vram is standard.


----------



## grishkathefool

I must have missed that. I am a little surprised that nVidia would put that much VRAM on the "entry" GPU.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> When can we expect SRX and quad 7970s?


I wanted the 6gb 7970s, but those haven't seem to come out yet. Whatever GPU setup I buy for this rig is going to be the only one that's ever in it so I want to make sure it's the "best" of its generation. Well, at least until it gets a mobo and cpu swap since I hopefully won't find a case that I like better. Not looking to just blow money for no reason since I never end up selling computer parts. They just stockpile in my closet. That money is going towards a .50 Cal alexander arms beowulf since everyone is "mandated" to have a .50 cal weapon for enialius's absurd bachelor party outing (he's not drinking until finished with grad school so we had to do something fun).

If you see me with a SR-X with in the next 2 years that means I've put my education on pause since I'm now dealing with our businesses. Not the preferable outcome lol.


----------



## gpadropping

Looking good so far! Keep it up!


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I wanted the 6gb 7970s, but those haven't seem to come out yet. Whatever GPU setup I buy for this rig is going to be the only one that's ever in it so I want to make sure it's the "best" of its generation. Well, at least until it gets a mobo and cpu swap since I hopefully won't find a case that I like better. Not looking to just blow money for no reason since I never end up selling computer parts. They just stockpile in my closet. That money is going towards a .50 Cal alexander arms beowulf since everyone is "mandated" to have a .50 cal weapon for enialius's absurd bachelor party outing (he's not drinking until finished with grad school so we had to do something fun).
> *If you see me with a SR-X with in the next 2 years that means I've put my education on pause since I'm now dealing with our businesses. Not the preferable outcome lol.*


Or u seriously hit the big time as a crazy amazing lawyer (I think I remember u being in law school)... I don't see an sr-x bein a bad thing of that's the case







lol


----------



## Anti!!

Stock pile of parts?!?!? lol

Got a 2500k or 2600k in there somewhere? Ripe to buy one right now.







hahaha


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I wanted the 6gb 7970s, but those haven't seem to come out yet. Whatever GPU setup I buy for this rig is going to be the only one that's ever in it so I want to make sure it's the "best" of its generation. Well, at least until it gets a mobo and cpu swap since I hopefully won't find a case that I like better. Not looking to just blow money for no reason since I never end up selling computer parts. They just stockpile in my closet. That money is going towards a .50 Cal alexander arms beowulf since everyone is "mandated" to have a .50 cal weapon for enialius's absurd bachelor party outing (he's not drinking until finished with grad school so we had to do something fun).
> If you see me with a SR-X with in the next 2 years that means I've put my education on pause since I'm now dealing with our businesses. Not the preferable outcome lol.


Time to clean out that treasure chest closet of yours. You probably gots more gear in your closet than in my current rig


----------



## sawjai526

welcome back fatstallion, Glad that things work out, though it seems like your going to have much more responsibility to keep on top of from now on. don't forget your hobbies on the side though,I miss your updates.


----------



## wedge22

I love this build log, subbed.


----------



## GREG MISO

bump for those who havent seen this masterpiece yet.


----------



## pcnoob1

*tony danza*


----------



## Hydrored

How are you doing Fat Italian ?


----------



## douglatins

**** 700USD IN FANS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> How are you doing Fat Italian ?


Pretty solid. End of the semester so dealing with 3 weeks of exams currently. Will have updates when all are over in May and I'm not so busy and sleep deprived. Not really much left to do tho until gk110 comes out. Picked up the revodrive a while ago and it's seriously fast. More than I could ask for. Can't wait to test out the R4 this summer. It should lay down a woopin. Anyone have any thoughts on the new Asus Phoebus soundcard? Might be a solid replacement for my X-Fi and actually help tie the build together. So ready to get this build finished up. It's nearly been a year and the parts haven't been released as expected. I suppose things take time. Hoping that nVidia sticks to the August date for release and doesn't push it back anymore. There will be a DD doublewide horizontal build showing up on here over the summer that Enialius (custom copper build) and I will be working on with our old roommate (Existence) from undergrad. Will be another no expense spared build with the full wc, x79, and sli. Updates will come at key stages in the build and not as parts come because that just leads to silly amounts of posts that lack substance whatsoever (live and learn). Will have some other random things thrown in there as well. We'll be working on turning my farm's storm shelter into a gun range (up to 50bmg) along with building some custom ARs and UMPs thanks to Enialius having an uncle that owns a shop.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> **** 700USD IN FANS!!!!!!!!!!!


They go *woooooosh* very softly


----------



## wermad

I need to go through your build again as I'm ready to start sleeving the ST1500.

Good luck with mid-terms mate


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I need to go through your build again as I'm ready to start sleeving the ST1500.
> Good luck with mid-terms mate


Have fun. It's really not that bad since it's fully modular. Congrats on the PSU. You'll love it. It's great that the psu accepts all standard connectors since the stock ones leave something to be desired. I would highly suggest the MDPC sata easy crim connectors. Makes life super easy when making custom sata cables. It's honestly easier than routing premade since u just lay the cables on the connector and squeeze it in with a screw driver.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Have fun. It's really not that bad since it's fully modular. Congrats on the PSU. You'll love it. It's great that the psu accepts all standard connectors since the stock ones leave something to be desired. I would highly suggest the MDPC sata easy crim connectors. Makes life super easy when making custom sata cables. It's honestly easier than routing premade since u just lay the cables on the connector and squeeze it in with a screw driver.


I'm surprised how easily the pins are coming out. I gave up on the ST1000 I had before as I couldn't remove the pins. I'm using some FTW paracord, so I'll see how that turns out.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> How are you doing Fat Italian ?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty solid. End of the semester so dealing with 3 weeks of exams currently. Will have updates when all are over in May and I'm not so busy and sleep deprived. Not really much left to do tho until gk110 comes out. Picked up the revodrive a while ago and it's seriously fast. More than I could ask for. Can't wait to test out the R4 this summer. It should lay down a woopin. Anyone have any thoughts on the new Asus Phoebus soundcard? Might be a solid replacement for my X-Fi and actually help tie the build together. So ready to get this build finished up. It's nearly been a year and the parts haven't been released as expected. I suppose things take time. Hoping that nVidia sticks to the August date for release and doesn't push it back anymore. There will be a DD doublewide horizontal build showing up on here over the summer that Enialius (custom copper build) and I will be working on with our old roommate (Existence) from undergrad. Will be another no expense spared build with the full wc, x79, and sli. Updates will come at key stages in the build and not as parts come because that just leads to silly amounts of posts that lack substance whatsoever (live and learn). Will have some other random things thrown in there as well. We'll be working on turning my farm's storm shelter into a gun range (up to 50bmg) along with building some custom ARs and UMPs thanks to Enialius having an uncle that owns a shop.
Click to expand...

Awesome! I just added one of THESE to my gun collection. I cannot wait for it to get here!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

^those are amazing. My friend is doing the AR build with all noveske parts (excluding LMT lower internals). Just sad it's 556/223.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm surprised how easily the pins are coming out. I gave up on the ST1000 I had before as I couldn't remove the pins. I'm using some FTW paracord, so I'll see how that turns out.


Silverstone has stepped up their game as of the last year or so. The difference between each of mine is huge from year to year


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Silverstone has stepped up their game as of the last year or so. The difference between each of mine is huge from year to year


lol, I accidentally pushed in the red led on the back







Not too bad just a bit but I didn't expect that







. It is a monster. I had to redo my 480 connections and tube to make some room for the cables. It is very quiet though.


----------



## ceteris

I'm looking at the RoG Phoebus as well. Haven't used a soundcard in ages. I'll probably pull the trigger on it as soon as it pops up on Amazon.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Some new pics added to OP.

Also, Any thoughts on swapping out the white tubing on the right side (non mobo side) to red? If I do I'm thinking about resleeving with some red in between the blacks.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Some new pics added to OP.
> 
> Also, Any thoughts on swapping out the white tubing on the right side (non mobo side) to red? If I do I'm thinking about resleeving with some red in between the blacks.


Yes!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Some new pics added to OP.
> 
> Also, Any thoughts on swapping out the white tubing on the right side (non mobo side) to red? If I do I'm thinking about resleeving with some red in between the blacks.


Absolutely amazing man


----------



## Anti!!

Did you ever do a BF3 Bench mark? cause its not posted in OP if you did.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Did you ever do a BF3 Bench mark? cause its not posted in OP if you did.


Haven't done benches since I first built it. They'll be coming in early May.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Some new pics added to OP.
> 
> Also, Any thoughts on swapping out the white tubing on the right side (non mobo side) to red? If I do I'm thinking about resleeving with some *red* in between the blacks.


I can't believe you even said that, bro. I'm ashamed for you!









Besides that, I think that the black and white scheme is gorgeous


----------



## wermad

Clear tube + ID

or

Pastel color? Its picking up


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> I can't believe you even said that, bro. I'm ashamed for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that, I think that the black and white scheme is gorgeous


Yeah, you should stay white and black and get rid of that ROG color theme mobo. IMO. lol But if you like the color them i would get red also cause it is a visual therefore a visceral betrayal of color theme. haha!!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Yeah, you should stay white and black and get rid of that ROG color theme mobo. IMO. lol But if you like the color them i would get red also cause it is a visual therefore a visceral betrayal of color theme. haha!!


could always do white accents to the cables which would turn out pretty well. (Just looking for things to do. Need to get my logo ready too so I can have a new front panel and side panels made with it on there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Clear tube + ID
> or
> Pastel color? Its picking up


I would actually like to get some of the icedragon fluid so the liquid in the reservoir is also white, but not sure how it performs, can't really find any concrete info on it


----------



## Hydrored

mayhem makes a pastel white that looks nice. I feel that there is too much black so a touch of color would be nice even if it's white. I <3 black and white anything

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> mayhem makes a pastel white that looks nice. I feel that there is too much black so a touch of color would be nice even if it's white. I <3 black and white anything
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


exactly how i feel


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I'm thinking about ditching my lamptron fc-8 for an acquaro 5 xt. Does anyone have any experience with them? I don't have enough drive bays for the poweradjust 2 addon so I'm wondering whether it'll be able to handle the fan load, assuming that one channel has up to 7 fans on it (all noiseblocker pk-3). I figure the system will also allow me to place temp and flow monitors throughout the loop. Any thoughts?

Also, if anyone would be so kind to blow my avatar up so that the horse is around 20" tall and possibly clean up the rough edges. Having Danger Den make some custom front and side panels with it on there and side braces with "fat_italian_stallion engraved instead of Danger Den. My other rig with photoshop on it is out of commission and I have a feeling it won't go so hot in paint. You will of course have my undying gratitude.


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I'm thinking about ditching my lamptron fc-8 for an acquaro 5 xt. Does anyone have any experience with them? I don't have enough drive bays for the poweradjust 2 addon so I'm wondering whether it'll be able to handle the fan load, assuming that one channel has up to 7 fans on it (all noiseblocker pk-3). I figure the system will also allow me to place temp and flow monitors throughout the loop. Any thoughts?
> Also, if anyone would be so kind to blow my avatar up so that the horse is around 20" tall and possibly clean up the rough edges. Having Danger Den make some custom front and side panels with it on there and side braces with "fat_italian_stallion engraved instead of Danger Den. My other rig with photoshop on it is out of commission and I have a feeling it won't go so hot in paint. You will of course have my undying gratitude.


As an engineer I'd love to outfit my rig with an Aquaero and get all the temp and flowrate sensors going just to have some more data on my rig- it'd be cool to see if there's anything else to optimize... Sadly I don't have the $300+ that a setup like that would run me. Can't wait to see it happen on your budget


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I'm thinking about ditching my lamptron fc-8 for an acquaro 5 xt. Does anyone have any experience with them? I don't have enough drive bays for the poweradjust 2 addon so I'm wondering whether it'll be able to handle the fan load, assuming that one channel has up to 7 fans on it (all noiseblocker pk-3). I figure the system will also allow me to place temp and flow monitors throughout the loop. Any thoughts?
> Also, if anyone would be so kind to blow my avatar up so that the horse is around 20" tall and possibly clean up the rough edges. Having Danger Den make some custom front and side panels with it on there and side braces with "fat_italian_stallion engraved instead of Danger Den. My other rig with photoshop on it is out of commission and I have a feeling it won't go so hot in paint. You will of course have my undying gratitude.


7 PK-3's per channel should work if Aquaero has waterblock on it, one channel can handle 1.65 A and PK-3's take 0.2 A so seven of them still only takes 1.4 A. Controller alone can take 8 temperature sensor and 1 flow sensor ( 2 if you use fan channel 1 as flow sensor input ). Then again flow rate is same through the loop so there should be no reason to use 2 flow sensors in a single loop.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I'm thinking about ditching my lamptron fc-8 for an acquaro 5 xt. Does anyone have any experience with them? I don't have enough drive bays for the poweradjust 2 addon so I'm wondering whether it'll be able to handle the fan load, assuming that one channel has up to 7 fans on it (all noiseblocker pk-3). I figure the system will also allow me to place temp and flow monitors throughout the loop. Any thoughts?
> Also, if anyone would be so kind to blow my avatar up so that the horse is around 20" tall and possibly clean up the rough edges. Having Danger Den make some custom front and side panels with it on there and side braces with "fat_italian_stallion engraved instead of Danger Den. My other rig with photoshop on it is out of commission and I have a feeling it won't go so hot in paint. You will of course have my undying gratitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 7 PK-3's per channel should work if Aquaero has waterblock on it, one channel can handle 1.65 A and PK-3's take 0.2 A so seven of them still only takes 1.4 A. Controller alone can take 8 temperature sensor and 1 flow sensor ( 2 if you use fan channel 1 as flow sensor input ). Then again flow rate is same through the loop so there should be no reason to use 2 flow sensors in a single loop.
Click to expand...

That's what I was concerned with. I won't be waterblocking it since 3/4 fitting won't work. Might be able to ditch my blurry drive and put it in an external enclosure so I can get the power adjust 2


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> That's what I was concerned with. I won't be waterblocking it since 3/4 fitting won't work. Might be able to ditch my blurry drive and put it in an external enclosure so I can get the power adjust 2


Couldn't you use a pair of 45s or just some barbs to get your 3/4 OD tubing in there?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Going to send in my order to DD tomorrow for a custom side panel. I'm on the fence about how I want the etching done. Should I have the horse etched into the panel so that it would be white or should I have the rest of the panel etched around the image so that it is clear and the rest of the panel is white? It'll be 15x17. Pricing seems quite reasonable. $25 for the panel then $4 per vertical inch for etching.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Going to send in my order to DD tomorrow for a custom side panel. I'm on the fence about how I want the etching done. Should I have the horse etched into the panel so that it would be white or should I have the rest of the panel etched around the image so that it is clear and the rest of the panel is white? It'll be 15x17. Pricing seems quite reasonable. $25 for the panel then $4 per vertical inch for etching.


I'd say make the rest of the panel white.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

So apparently newegg got confused with my old RMA ordeal a while back by me submitting an RMA, cancelling it and submitting an advanced RMA so it is sending me a RIVE for free. I'm not sure what to think. Says it'll be here on Friday. Most random thing that has ever happened to me


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> So apparently newegg got confused with my old RMA ordeal a while back by me submitting an RMA, cancelling it and submitting an advanced RMA so it is sending me a RIVE for free. I'm not sure what to think. Says it'll be here on Friday. Most random thing that has ever happened to me


Sell it?? Say it's brand new and hasn't been opened before??


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Sell it?? Say it's brand new and hasn't been opened before??


I suppose I'll see friday when I get it whether it's new or not.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Sell it?? Say it's brand new and hasn't been opened before??
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I'll see friday when I get it whether it's new or not.
Click to expand...

Im interested! Let me know if you plan on selling it

Anything new with the project?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I think free RIVE.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> So apparently newegg got confused with my old RMA ordeal a while back by me submitting an RMA, cancelling it and submitting an advanced RMA so it is sending me a RIVE for free. I'm not sure what to think. Says it'll be here on Friday. Most random thing that has ever happened to me


Donate to moi







. I wouldn't mind trading for a RIVE and slap on a purrttty water block on it


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Im interested! Let me know if you plan on selling it
> Anything new with the project?


Custom panels being made by dd now. 1mo lead time :-(


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

2x EVGA GTX 690 Signature editionss en route. Prepare for updates! Couldn't wait for GK110. The 690s will also allow me to keep both a sound card and PCIE ssd since 680s are dual slow even with a water block. Also figured 690s are more powerful than 3x 680s and about the same as 3x GK110. VRAM is a little lacking, but haven't played on surround in a while so shouldn't be a big deal.

edit: anyone have any ideas when the EK block will be released for it? I just ordered the koolance blocks for now, hopefully can get EK ones that match.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> 2x EVGA GTX 690 Signature editionss en route. Prepare for updates! Couldn't wait for GK110. The 690s will also allow me to keep both a sound card and PCIE ssd since 680s are dual slow even with a water block. Also figured 690s are more powerful than 3x 680s and about the same as 3x GK110. VRAM is a little lacking, but haven't played on surround in a while so shouldn't be a big deal.
> 
> edit: anyone have any ideas when the EK block will be released for it? I just ordered the koolance blocks for now, hopefully can get EK ones that match.


Have you seen EK's new designs with circles?

Not sure how well it would fit your build.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Have you seen EK's new designs with circles?
> 
> Not sure how well it would fit your build.


I saw them, but was hoping that the 690 block wouldn't have that. The koolance ones look good, but will probably move to the hydrocopper ones when they are released


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Have you seen EK's new designs with circles?
> 
> Not sure how well it would fit your build.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw them, but was hoping that the 690 block wouldn't have that. The koolance ones look good, but will probably move to the hydrocopper ones when they are released
Click to expand...

If you need somewhere to dump the old ones, I'll gladly stick them in my rig and fold under your name


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> If you need somewhere to dump the old ones, I'll gladly stick them in my rig and fold under your name


lol. I'd most likely sell the blocks. Sadly gk104 still doesn't fold as well as gf104. Hopefully this gets fixed.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> If you need somewhere to dump the old ones, I'll gladly stick them in my rig and fold under your name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I'd most likely sell the blocks. Sadly gk104 still doesn't fold as well as gf104. Hopefully this gets fixed.
Click to expand...

Still folds better than AMD though...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Received one of my EVGA GTX 690 Signatures today. Unboxing below. Going to have to wait around two weeks to get the other card since I won't be able to head to the house until then. Plenty of pics







Seriously one of the best packaged computer parts I've ever purchased. Simply stunning. I have never been so impressed by a single piece of hardware in my life.








































































































































Installation to come. Waterblock will be here tomorrow, but gotta get her in the rig today for some trials







Totally better than Christmas.


----------



## Agoriaz

Wicked package! Christmas did indeed arrive early, and in an improved version indeed lol


----------



## 1010001011001

Words cannot explain how jelous I am...


----------



## theseekeroffun

Pretty slick, I must say. I have been debating replacing my 3 unused 580's for 3 680's......and now you put the proverbial turd in the punch-bowl! Many thanks...I think


----------



## wermad

This just more epic


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

New crimps, sleeve, and heatshrink ordered from MDPC and picked up some wire from Perf pcs. Waterblocks should be coming in tomorrow or friday.

On a side note, the 690 didn't come with a SLI connector... time to complain


----------



## wermad

Most come with your mb


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Most come your mb


I know. I have like 50,000 of them lying around, but I want the one designed for the 690, like this:


----------



## wermad

That's an awesome looking bridge







Does it come with the 690?

Yeah, Nvidia typically doesn't include a bridge. When I bought the 580s non came with one. Same thing with the 470s. But, mb are packed with a ton of them and the new x79s that support 4-way are including a 4-way bridge.

edit: I've seen a few mods where they add a small piece of stainless steel that was polished.


----------



## TheHarvman313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Received one of my EVGA GTX 690 Signatures today. Unboxing below. Going to have to wait around two weeks to get the other card since I won't be able to head to the house until then. Plenty of pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously one of the best packaged computer parts I've ever purchased. Simply stunning. I have never been so impressed by a single piece of hardware in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installation to come. Waterblock will be here tomorrow, but gotta get her in the rig today for some trials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally better than Christmas.


That card looks so sexy!!!
I just started following this thread. What an amazing build. I hope to be able to do something like this one day!!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> That's an awesome looking bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it come with the 690?
> Yeah, Nvidia typically doesn't include a bridge. When I bought the 580s non came with one. Same thing with the 470s. But, mb are packed with a ton of them and the new x79s that support 4-way are including a 4-way bridge.
> edit: I've seen a few mods where they add a small piece of stainless steel that was polished.


Apparently it's impossible to get that bridge. I can't find it anywhere online and it doesn't come with any of the cards. Looks like the ROG one will have to do. Shouldn't matter too much once I get the waterblocks on them


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Another update thanks to the delivery gods.


















































































edit: Some benching temps from 3dmark 11. cpu at 4.6 and 690 at stock. Will post benches this weekend from many runs. Ambient is only 62F so take that into account. I like my place freezing cold. I give koolance an A+ on this block for performance. Slight imperfections on the surfaces that aren't touching anything so overall a B+. Sucks that my 2nd block can't be joined with it's partner quite yet. Just don't have the time for a 6 hour round trip to pick it up right now.


----------



## freitz

Very nice.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Dayum.


----------



## TheHarvman313

Wow those are some low temps! Koolance makes a really nice block.


----------



## ugotd8

Didn't think your rig could get any better and now this ? C'mon... you are setting the bar pretty high sir.


----------



## axipher

So very beautiful, keep up the great work man


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Had a little delivery today from Nils of 150ft of MDPC sleeve, 500 precuts shrinks, and lots of connects.



























Working on new cables for my 690s and custom cables for lighting. Any suggestions for lighting color? I'm thinking of just plain white leds on both the left and right sides or white on the right and red on the left. Any thoughts on that?










Also spent quite some time working on my other build.


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Any suggestions for lighting color? I'm thinking of just plain white leds on both the left and right sides or white on the right and red on the left. Any thoughts on that?


Personally I prefer white LEDs. Red (and other colors) tend to wash out anything else. Sometimes that's handy tho.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> Personally I prefer white LEDs. Red (and other colors) tend to wash out anything else. Sometimes that's handy tho.


Understandable. I know I don't want it to look all childish from the light like my Project Atlantis build did with the UV. White on the right will allow things to show nicely through the smoked panel while on the left it should accent nicely. Really don't want super bright lights tho. If anyone has any suggestion for being able to control the brightness of led strips please let me know.

edit: also have a random question. Does anyone know whether it's possible to electroplate acrylic? My buddy stopped by after he went to register for classes and drop off some tanerite and said, "u know what would make this more absurd..." Pricing doesn't seem bad, just not sure whether it's possible.


----------



## Hydrored

Awesome stallion! I'm in Minnesota for 3 months. I'm itching to get back home and see all the goodies Santa brought me.


----------



## TheHarvman313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Understandable. I know I don't want it to look all childish from the light like my Project Atlantis build did with the UV. White on the right will allow things to show nicely through the smoked panel while on the left it should accent nicely. Really don't want super bright lights tho. If anyone has any suggestion for being able to control the brightness of led strips please let me know.
> edit: also have a random question. Does anyone know whether it's possible to electroplate acrylic? My buddy stopped by after he went to register for classes and drop off some tanerite and said, "u know what would make this more absurd..." Pricing doesn't seem bad, just not sure whether it's possible.


I'll have to do some research. You can plate on plastic but I think it is usually done on ABS. I'll get back to you ASAP.


----------



## TheHarvman313

Ok I did some research and you can plate on acrylic substrates. The bad news is that it is usually done on items such as small beads for costume jewelry and for false nail tips. It will probably be pretty difficult to find a plating shop that can do a large piece for you. The good news is that you can get all kinds of different colors. I'll ask a friend of mine if he knows anyone that does this. What size piece are we talking about? Also is it the cast acrylic? Let me know so I can tell this guy what you're looking for.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHarvman313*
> 
> Ok I did some research and you can plate on acrylic substrates. The bad news is that it is usually done on items such as small beads for costume jewelry and for false nail tips. It will probably be pretty difficult to find a plating shop that can do a large piece for you. The good news is that you can get all kinds of different colors. I'll ask a friend of mine if he knows anyone that does this. What size piece are we talking about? Also is it the cast acrylic? Let me know so I can tell this guy what you're looking for.


That kind of sucks that it's only done on small beads. I was thinking about having the front panel silver plated and the side braces which say danger den gold plated. Thanks for the heads up. +1

edit: I found a place out in CA that silverplates plastic and the site says that a majority of the cost is labor based since silver is so cheap. Gonna give them a call after my exam on Friday and just have Danger Den send them a new front panel to plate if they decide to take the job.


----------



## TheHarvman313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> That kind of sucks that it's only done on small beads. I was thinking about having the front panel silver plated and the side braces which say danger den gold plated. Thanks for the heads up. +1
> edit: I found a place out in CA that silverplates plastic and the site says that a majority of the cost is labor based since silver is so cheap. Gonna give them a call after my exam on Friday and just have Danger Den sent them a new front panel to plate if they decide to take the job.


Oh that's awesome!! I'm glad you found someone so fast. I was pretty sure there had to be someone doing this. It's kind of a niche market but there are so many custom plating shops around there just had to be someone. I just wasn't sure if it was possible to plate acrylic.


----------



## axipher

Can't wait for more updates


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Wanted to take a quick poll. Keep the koolance 690 blocks or switch to the hydrocopper blocks?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Koolance.


----------



## rawfuls

Personally I think the hydrocopper will match your theme of all black perfectly.
Looks much nicer too, IMO.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Koolance.


^


----------



## wermad

Koolance


----------



## Ganf

So with 1200 posts it would have taken quite a while to find whether you have mentioned this yet or not, and about as long to figure out a search filter that would be accurate.

Have you checked your power draw yet? If you still have a lot of headroom on the PSU I would like to make one suggestion...

*Peltiers* _for_ *EVERYONE!*

You've definitely got the rad space for it. If you're got the wattage for it, peltiers and insulation won't exactly hurt your bu---

Oops... I almost used the B word....

Getting them on the GPU's and keeping the rest of the chips in contact could be tricky though...Unless you were willing to see about getting those blocks milled to pocket them. That might leave you with a pretty thin wall of copper though. I don't know, someone around here probably has answers I don't.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Koolance*


----------



## Philliesfan

I personal would go with the evga swifttech ones, but I'm a little bias. I just like the way full cover blocks look


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philliesfan*
> 
> I personal would go with the evga swifttech ones, but I'm a little bias. I just like the way full cover blocks look


The Koolance is a fullcover block. Or do you mean you like the way the EVGA block covers all the pcb?


----------



## wongwarren

Hydrocopper.


----------



## ElGreco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Wanted to take a quick poll. Keep the koolance 690 blocks or switch to the hydrocopper blocks?


I would prefer the swiftech option at least look wise. It most probably also has lighted top... or not? Something like the "lighted" Komodo HD7970 blocks.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Seems everyone is pretty evenly split on this. Temps are fabulous with the koolance blocks (33c max that I've seen lately). I'll have to give this some thought. Updates to come after I finish midterm exams.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Seems everyone is pretty evenly split on this. Temps are fabulous with the koolance blocks (33c max that I've seen lately). I'll have to give this some thought. Updates to come after I finish midterm exams.


The EVGA/Swiftech blocks haven't garnered much praise in their performance, so I'd say stick with Koolance as you already have them and they're tried and true blocks


----------



## Philliesfan

STOP THE PRESS. Just saw this bad boy, haven't seen anyone post pics of one yet.

You can customize the lights as well.

If they preform as well as the raystorm, then I would say to go with these beauty's.

Link to site
http://www.xs-pc.com/products/waterblocks/gpu-waterblocks/razor-gtx690/


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philliesfan*
> 
> STOP THE PRESS. Just saw this bad boy, haven't seen anyone post pics of one yet.
> 
> You can customize the lights as well.
> If they preform as well as the raystorm, then I would say to go with these beauty's.
> Link to site
> http://www.xs-pc.com/products/waterblocks/gpu-waterblocks/razor-gtx690/


Doesn't look too bad, but I refuse to buy XSPC parts. All of my experiences with them have been lack luster, especially dealing with finish quality. I've gone through close to $900 worth of XSPC parts and most of them were either trashed or given away because of it. Only radiators I've had flake as soon as I pulled them out of the box and only bay reservoirs I've had that leaked out of multiple ports for no apparent fault of my own. XSPC also has the reputation of being "budget" watercooling parts. Maybe its products have improved, but I'm not willing to test that.


----------



## impac

Hydrocopper blocks!!!


----------



## Philliesfan

Understandable, I only have used the Raystorm and a pump top made by them, so far so good.

To be honest though the Hydrocopper has had some bad reviews, Koolance on the other makes pretty good products as well.

Id stick with what you have, they are great blocks and you already have em : P


----------



## BlazinJoker

I say stick with the Koolance and you *need* to put up some current pics of the build, can't hardly remember what this thing looks like. Never enough pics


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Pics will come. I'm in the process of making new cables for the whole rig and sleeving them. Does anyone know which pins would go where for turning an 8 pin eps into a 6 pin pcie? I can't figure it out for the life of me.


----------



## superericla

While I can definitely recommend the XSPC Razor water blocks, the koolance ones look great (IMO) and perform great so I would say just stick with them.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> While I can definitely recommend the XSPC Razor water blocks, the koolance ones look great (IMO) and perform great so I would say just stick with them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Doesn't look too bad, but I refuse to buy XSPC parts. All of my experiences with them have been lack luster, especially dealing with finish quality. I've gone through close to $900 worth of XSPC parts and most of them were either trashed or given away because of it. Only radiators I've had flake as soon as I pulled them out of the box and only bay reservoirs I've had that leaked out of multiple ports for no apparent fault of my own. XSPC also has the reputation of being "budget" watercooling parts. Maybe its products have improved, but I'm not willing to test that.


----------



## TheHarvman313

Koolance waterblocks!!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I suppose I'll stick with the koolance. The internal design seems the best out of all of them because it's not sacrificing the design of the flow to fit with a bridge.

Major update pics coming. Since my buddy is bringing a decent camera. In the mean time take a look at some of the project for this weekend. My roommate from undergrad is building a mini version of my rig lol. SLI 680, RIVE, 3930K, ST1200, all BI GTX rads, noiseblockers, etc. It needs a name so suggestions will be a great help. Can't wait to unload all of this when he pulls up. Making all custom cables tonight. Should be arduous, yet entertaining.


----------



## axipher

Oh wow, that is epic


----------



## ugotd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I suppose I'll stick with the koolance. The internal design seems the best out of all of them because it's not sacrificing the design of the flow to fit with a bridge.
> Major update pics coming. Since my buddy is bringing a decent camera. In the mean time take a look at some of the project for this weekend. My roommate from undergrad is building a mini version of my rig lol. SLI 680, RIVE, 3930K, ST1200, all BI GTX rads, noiseblockers, etc. It needs a name so suggestions will be a great help. Can't wait to unload all of this when he pulls up. Making all custom cables tonight. Should be arduous, yet entertaining.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks familiar.







Awesome case.


----------



## Anti!!

Yummy!!


----------



## TheHarvman313

How about "The Mini Stallion" as a name for his case?!?!


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I suppose I'll stick with the koolance. The internal design seems the best out of all of them because it's not sacrificing the design of the flow to fit with a bridge.
> Major update pics coming. Since my buddy is bringing a decent camera. In the mean time take a look at some of the project for this weekend. My roommate from undergrad is building a mini version of my rig lol. SLI 680, RIVE, 3930K, ST1200, all BI GTX rads, noiseblockers, etc. It needs a name so suggestions will be a great help. Can't wait to unload all of this when he pulls up. Making all custom cables tonight. Should be arduous, yet entertaining.


Call it "Solid Life".


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Update from last night.


----------



## ugotd8

^^^ Looking good !

Moving the PSU up to make room for another 360 across the back was a great idea.









What res you going to use ?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ugotd8*
> 
> ^^^ Looking good !
> Moving the PSU up to make room for another 360 across the back was a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What res you going to use ?


This one


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

MOAR updates. Most of the wiring finished up. Just have to do the molexes. 2nd 680 will be in come monday when he gets his cpu and ram and pulls the card from his old rig. Wires will be cleaned up a little to make then all purdy and such. Should pop rather well next to mine at Million Man LAN in Lousiville this August 2-5.





Celebratory nom for Existence and a I since he got to come down to Lexington this weekend.


----------



## BlazinJoker

Looks to be worthy enough to stand next to your build


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Thought I'd finally share some new pics. SSD out for RMA today. For some reason I was getting super slow read and write times. Hopefully OCZ fixes that issue.


----------



## wermad

Do you have enough space to clear some fittings to link the blocks (pcb clearance)?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

First mild 3dmark 11 bench. 4.8 w/ 150+ core and 150+ mem. Should hit 3dmark 11 hall of fame by this weekend with some tweaking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Do you have enough space to clear some fittings to link the blocks (pcb clearance)?


I do if I use a rotary and not a standard fitting. Need that extra 3mm or so of clearance. I know exactly what you're thinking and I thought the same thing. The dual vid connectors seem a little scrawny.


----------



## wermad

Since you don't need any bends, considered some slightly smaller compression fittings? 1/2x5/8 or 7/16x5/8? You'll only need four (or two for a series setup). I wanted to add the Crystal links but I don't like em tbh.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

TBH there aren't really any connectors that I truly like. The crystal links would be awesome if they came in white tube. I'll run it this way for a while and probably switch to rotary fittings since it would be cheaper to just get those than get the smaller ones and purchase tubing.

edit: also have a quick question. Does anyone know whether it's possible to run quad sli and a 5th gpu for physx?


----------



## wermad

Im sure you could


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Another bench to add. Did this run for the top 30 thread. 4.5ghz, +160core + 130 mem. since cpu isn't really that important for heaven except to get to a clock where it won't bottleneck the gpus.


----------



## impac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> TBH there aren't really any connectors that I truly like. The crystal links would be awesome if they came in white tube. I'll run it this way for a while and probably switch to rotary fittings since it would be cheaper to just get those than get the smaller ones and purchase tubing.
> edit: also have a quick question. Does anyone know whether it's possible to run quad sli and a 5th gpu for physx?


I think you can.. I have seen a video on youtube on a system with Quad SLI, and was using another "performance' video card to use for Physx.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

1080p heaven bench w/ all on max


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Highest 3dmark11 run so far.


Also just made the 3dmark Hall of Fame. WOOT!!! So much more to squeeze out of this rig











Edit: just ran again and jumped a position. Working my way up slowly but surely. P26652


----------



## BlazinJoker

That's awesome Stallion


----------



## solar0987

SWEET!
thats one heck of a rig


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Updated Benches will be posted in the OP. Right now 12th in 3dmark11 Extreme and 18th for Performance settings.


----------



## wermad

That's awesome









Gunning for P 27k ?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> That's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunning for P 27k ?


Even 28k shouldn't be an issue once I make a 5.4 pass. Passing prime no problem, but not 3dmark right now.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Even 28k shouldn't be an issue once I make a 5.4 pass. Passing prime no problem, but not 3dmark right now.


Just beat Levesque and I shall be happy







. Gpu are at their limit?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Just beat Levesque and I shall be happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Gpu are at their limit?


+core is, but not memory. I can increase voltage tho. Temps are more than fine. Only need another 1k to tie levesque. Gotta do it for the green team.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Very nice rig.... Love'n that case, never seen it before...


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> +core is, but not memory. I can increase voltage tho. Temps are more than fine. Only need another 1k to tie levesque. Gotta do it for the green team.


Be careful with raising memory too high. While it won't cause a crash, the memory will error-correct which can reduce framerates.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Be careful with raising memory too high. While it won't cause a crash, the memory will error-correct which can reduce framerates.


I actually noticed a loss in frames after upping the mem the last time I ran heaven. Didn't make sense until now. Thx +1


----------



## wermad

I was warned about the same thing with my old 580s. The 480s did see improvements but I held back on the 580s to preserve them tbh.


----------



## TheHarvman313

Great job stallion!!! Congrats!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Be careful with raising memory too high. While it won't cause a crash, the memory will error-correct which can reduce framerates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually noticed a loss in frames after upping the mem the last time I ran heaven. Didn't make sense until now. Thx +1
Click to expand...

This effect is highly noticed on AMD GPU's, OC the memory too high and it won't crash, just degrade performance.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:
Thought I'd add some better pics


----------



## eskamobob1

WELCOME BACK!!!









EDIT: and this build just keeps looking more and more awsome


----------



## Eric335

First time ive seen this build. Absolutely amazing, a piece of art. Thanks for the newest pictures

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> WELCOME BACK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: and this build just keeps looking more and more awsome


Yup, finally back. Had to take a brief hiatus from constant foruming to work on other things. Finished a DD Dw horizontal build for my undergrad roommate and moved on to building firearms. Ready for the next gen intel and nvidia/amd to come out since som upgrades are definitely in store.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Yup, finally back. Had to take a brief hiatus from constant foruming to work on other things. Finished a DD Dw horizontal build for my undergrad roommate and moved on to building firearms. Ready for the next gen intel and nvidia/amd to come out since som upgrades are definitely in store.


lol... well its great to have you back







... as for the whole firearm building business, thats impressive... im more of a firearm user then builder here, but i definitely respect the incredible presition and though required to make a quality gun







... also, how did/ is you sand rail turning out?







... i just finished a custom transmition for a guy just a few days ago that made me realy want to build a dune buggy (probably not full sand rail, as i just kinda like the look of the buggies better)... maybe that will be my next project after i (start and) finish my current build


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

removed


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Thought I'd add some better pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks absolutely amazing man









So glad I subbed to this thread.


----------



## eskamobob1

sounding great







... and i always have trouble balancing on road and off road performance without sacrificing too much of either myself as well







... thats whay i just stick to one or the other and make it a beast at what it does







... as for the MK14, im not much of a fan or anything other then drop block or bolt (with the exception of the M1, because i mean come on) but thats a sweet looking firearm there







... jc... what are laws on automatic speeds where you are?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> sounding great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and i always have trouble balancing on road and off road performance without sacrificing too much of either myself as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... thats whay i just stick to one or the other and make it a beast at what it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... as for the MK14, im not much of a fan or anything other then drop block or bolt (with the exception of the M1, because i mean come on) but thats a sweet looking firearm there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... jc... what are laws on automatic speeds where you are?


Just has to be per 86 registered receiver. No state restrictions, only federal.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Just has to be per 86 registered receiver. No state restrictions, only federal.


awsome







... California has crazy gun laws


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> awsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... California has crazy gun laws


Yeah, they're pretty rough, so far the chassis, muzzle brake, and magazines are all sadly illegal in CA. KY doesn't care.

Back on topic:

Any break through products in the wc world since July that I need to pick up and throw in this build?


----------



## eskamobob1

monsta full copper rads are now best performaning at almost all fan speeds below 2k RPM, new EK designes are out (performance is same except for 2011 jet plate), and i think thats about it for WC as a whole unless you look at dying your coolent, and then mayhem has awsome pastel coolent now (idk how long it has been out tbh)... thats all that comes to mind here









EDIT: hard lining with copper tubing has become popular, but i dont think it would look good in this build and is just asthetic


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Thanks for the heads up. Time to keep track again


----------



## eskamobob1

np







... im sure someone will point out a few things i missed, but those are the big ones in WC... you should also know that 1440p monitors for korean based companies (using A- panels from Dell and Samsung) have flooded the market and are rather good quality other then having massive bezels... i would look into them just to make sure your informed


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> np
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... im sure someone will point out a few things i missed, but those are the big ones in WC... you should also know that 1440p monitors for korean based companies (using A- panels from Dell and Samsung) have flooded the market and are rather good quality other then having massive bezels... i would look into them just to make sure your informed


Yeah, that does seem to be about it after looking around for a bit. Not a chance I'll touch those monitors tho. HP's enterprise service is too good to pass up and bulk pricing is quite nice. I saw a catleap at the last LAN I was at and it looked really cheaply made compared to my HPs with the same panel inside.


----------



## eskamobob1

sounds about right







... lesser build quality for cheaper but same panel and generally same internal performance... they are a nice compromise for people like me that would liek a 1440p monitor, but cant afford the premiums of the larger companies


----------



## pcnoob1

Out of all that hdd space, how much have you managed to use? And what do you need 64gb of memory for? lol Not crapping on you. If its for the sake of having it thats fine too. Just curious.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I run a 50gb ram disk for commonly used apps and end up using between 8-12 of the remaining regularly. As for hdd space I've used up ~11tb, Around 3tb of games, 4 of movies, and another 2 miscellaneous and work files. Many of the files are mirrored or backed up so it all gets used up rather quickly.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Rig now up for sale sans core components and waterblocks (mobo, cpu, ram, hdds, ssd, soundcard, gpus) on the market place.. If it sells I plan to work on a custom double wide little devil v8 build with 4x 480s and phase change which will put this build to shame. If you know anyone in need of some serious watercooling gear and has money to part with send them my way. Not parting out, only selling as whole since even one component gone leaves the rig inoperable.

On a side note, my Project Iron Cube build is nearly complete, just waiting on a psu, sleeved wires, and a panel from mountain mods.


----------



## wermad

Sad to see this uber beast go









Wish I had this kind of mullah to spend







. You thinking of parting it? Would be more time to spend selling things separately but I'm sure you'll garner more interest in it that way.

Good luck and can't wait to see the new log


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sad to see this uber beast go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had this kind of mullah to spend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You thinking of parting it? Would be more time to spend selling things separately but I'm sure you'll garner more interest in it that way.
> Good luck and can't wait to see the new log


Can't part it because I lose too much money by not having it up and running. Another problem is that the case is useless without the components since dangerden is out of business now. If it doesn't sell then oh well, It'll just take longer to get that build going, but will be picking up a v10 soon to start planning everything. This build just isn't extreme enough.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> This build just isn't extreme enough.


There comes a time in every modder's life ...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> This build just isn't extreme enough.


----------



## eskamobob1

lol... i feel that you may be the next Vega


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

removed


----------



## wermad

(speechless)

edit: let the world domination begin









.


----------



## dmanstasiu

LOL that's freaking ridiculous. What GPUs?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> LOL that's freaking ridiculous. What GPUs?


Quad 690s. Other pcie slots will be needed for raid card for more hdds and a pcie ssd


----------



## [T]yphoon

awww, the poor guy is dumb
no OC for you cuz you have the SR-X
oh wait, i should say: "HAH! GAAAYYYEEEE!!!!"


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[T]yphoon*
> 
> awww, the poor guy is dumb
> no OC for you cuz you have the SR-X
> oh wait, i should say: "HAH! GAAAYYYEEEE!!!!"


2x e5s are capable of more flops than my 3960x. Been there and done that with my i7. It's not powerful enough at clocks it can run stable at (5.2). This isn't just for games. There's no need to overclock when you can be faster with brute force.


----------



## [T]yphoon

SR-2 with Xeons still beats ur SR-X with Xeons









i hope ur folding on that, if not then its just a waste of machinery


----------



## dmanstasiu

GO BRUTE FORCE

Btw why no phase change, or TEC, or at least peltiers?...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[T]yphoon*
> 
> SR-2 with Xeons still beats ur SR-X with Xeons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope ur folding on that, if not then its just a waste of machinery


You obviously didn't read the post or any of the thread. Sr-2 is old tech and doesn't support enough ram. Overclockability is meaningless for my purposes. It has to be up 24/7/365.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> GO BRUTE FORCE
> 
> Btw why no phase change, or TEC, or at least peltiers?...


That comes last. Will be on the CPUs. Not sure which yet.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[T]yphoon*
> 
> SR-2 with Xeons still beats ur SR-X with Xeons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope ur folding on that, if not then its just a waste of machinery
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously didn't read the post or any of the thread. Sr-2 is old tech and doesn't support enough ram. Overclockability is meaningless for my purposes. It has to be up 24/7/365.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> GO BRUTE FORCE
> 
> Btw why no phase change, or TEC, or at least peltiers?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That comes last. Will be on the CPUs. Not sure which yet.
Click to expand...

You can overclock and run 24/7/365 T_T


----------



## nvidiaftw12

^^^


----------



## [T]yphoon

lolwut?
why you need so much ram? for bigadv folding you only need 6gb
and the SR-2 with Xeons is still cheaper then the SR-X with Xeons


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You can overclock and run 24/7/365 T_T


Yes, but to as high as I need it, Over 5.0 day in and day out, puts severe wear on the CPU, mine is showing its age already


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[T]yphoon*
> 
> lolwut?
> why you need so much ram? for bigadv folding you only need 6gb
> and the SR-2 with Xeons is still cheaper then the SR-X with Xeons


For a RAM disk. I'm already limited by 64 working on certain projects for clients. Information is preferred to be gone without a trace in certain circumstances. Price doesn't matter, whole thing can be expensed.


----------



## superericla

Why water cool the hard drives?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Man, I wish I could build this rig


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You can overclock and run 24/7/365 T_T
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but to as high as I need it, Over 5.0 day in and day out, puts severe wear on the CPU, mine is showing its age already
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[T]yphoon*
> 
> lolwut?
> why you need so much ram? for bigadv folding you only need 6gb
> and the SR-2 with Xeons is still cheaper then the SR-X with Xeons
> 
> 
> 
> For a RAM disk. I'm already limited by 64 working on certain projects for clients. Information is preferred to be gone without a trace in certain circumstances. Price doesn't matter, whole thing can be expensed.
Click to expand...

Alatar runs his 3960x at 5.3GHz 24/7, at 0ºC. No signs of deterioration yet.

As for the RAM disk, that's pretty cool







Just for the sake of extreme confidentiality ... it's just cool haha. What do you do as a line of work? If I recall it was graphic design, but .. eh


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Why water cool the hard drives?


Longevity, I've had issues with them dying from being soaked in heat from the rads. Cheaper than upgrading to enterprise drives.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Alatar runs his 3960x at 5.3GHz 24/7, at 0ºC. No signs of deterioration yet.
> 
> As for the RAM disk, that's pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the sake of extreme confidentiality ... it's just cool haha. What do you do as a line of work? If I recall it was graphic design, but .. eh


I'm in the legal field so some things need to have absolutely no record to stay confidential. Lately I've gotten some pretty huge files. One was 70gb of PDFs. I wanted to vomit when I realized I had to read them all. Some files just don't need to have the chance to hit a hdd since that's more or less permanent, which is one reason I can't risk running high overclocks because as soon as there's a bsod and I have to restart and the info is gone.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Why water cool the hard drives?
> 
> 
> 
> Longevity, I've had issues with them dying from being soaked in heat from the rads. Cheaper than upgrading to enterprise drives.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Alatar runs his 3960x at 5.3GHz 24/7, at 0ºC. No signs of deterioration yet.
> 
> As for the RAM disk, that's pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the sake of extreme confidentiality ... it's just cool haha. What do you do as a line of work? If I recall it was graphic design, but .. eh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in the legal field so some things need to have absolutely no record to stay confidential. Lately I've gotten some pretty huge files. One was 70gb of PDFs. I wanted to vomit when I realized I had to read them all. Some files just don't need to have the chance to hit a hdd since that's more or less permanent, which is one reason I can't risk running high overclocks because as soon as there's a bsod and I have to restart and the info is gone.
Click to expand...

I guess it makes sense ... I'm sure that you're more than familiar with overclocking (and the possibility of being 100% stable)

That being said, you have a dual xeon + quad 690 machine for reading PDFs?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Alatar runs his 3960x at 5.3GHz 24/7, at 0ºC. No signs of deterioration yet.
> 
> As for the RAM disk, that's pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the sake of extreme confidentiality ... it's just cool haha. What do you do as a line of work? If I recall it was graphic design, but .. eh


Did he not just kill a chip?...


----------



## airs

From the google study on HDD failure rates:



Paper is here:

http://static.googleusercontent.com/external_content/untrusted_dlcp/research.google.com/en/us/archive/disk_failures.pdf


----------



## eskamobob1

whatever it is, ill watch this log like a hawk


----------



## ceteris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[T]yphoon*
> 
> lolwut?
> why you need so much ram? for bigadv folding you only need 6gb
> and the SR-2 with Xeons is still cheaper then the SR-X with Xeons


Why would anyone question a guy's expertise based on how much $dough$ he is willing to put into his build? ENVY OR NOT, don't you want to see this system get built? I sure as hell do!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Finishing up planning this week and should start ordering parts by next assuming everything goes swimmingly. I'm looking for suggestions on 1-4 sleeved 3pin Y connectors and 3pin extensions. Looking for a very tight weave.


----------



## eskamobob1

I always love paracoard







... You can also just order MDPC (I think they have a slight bigger size that will fit 3-4 wires)


----------



## wermad

With this build's budget, MDPC sleeve is in order









What color (theme) are you going with Stallion?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> With this build's budget, MDPC sleeve is in order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What color (theme) are you going with Stallion?


Not quite sure yet. Thinking about having the case Cerakoted by a local gunsmith in urban digi camo and go with a am leaning towards black, pewter, and white. I'd like to find 3pin y cables so I don't have to make them. It was a pain in the butt before and would like to avoid that. I'll sleeve them of course, just not looking to make them.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Enticing

Also, how are you having trouble finding 3-pin fan splitters? ...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Enticing
> 
> Also, how are you having trouble finding 3-pin fan splitters? ...


I've had trouble in the past with them just falling apart or lighting up in flames when under higher load, wondering which ones you all suggest.


----------



## wermad

http://www.nzxt.com/new/products/premium_cables/cb-3p-y

pre sleeved


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Enticing
> 
> Also, how are you having trouble finding 3-pin fan splitters? ...
> 
> 
> 
> I've had trouble in the past with them just falling apart or lighting up in flames when under higher load, wondering which ones you all suggest.
Click to expand...

AH I see your problem. I've never personally used any, but I trust NZXT or Bitfenix's quality. Not for sleeving, but for electronics


----------



## wermad

Alphacool just released the Monsta 140mm rads. Any chance of seeing Monsta 560 rads in your upcoming CL build Stallion?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1358240/finally-140mm-alphacool-monstra-rads-xt45-180mm-rads


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Alphacool just released the Monsta 140mm rads. Any chance of seeing Monsta 560 rads in your upcoming CL build Stallion?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1358240/finally-140mm-alphacool-monstra-rads-xt45-180mm-rads


Those look very nice. I'll check measurements to see if those will work due to thickness. If they do I'll toss them in for sure, likely in the pedestal since I don't want all of my gtx560s to go to waste. Ordered some more pumps the other day, but thanks to nvidia dropping the Titan bomb I'm waiting to see if those are released this month before I continue with picking up more fittings and the like.


----------



## wermad

Monsta rads are 86mm thick









They are huge mate







I'm sure you'll be more tempted to get them


----------



## Maximus Knight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I play stocks and parents pay for all of my necessities as long as I keep grades high, go to professional school, always pass drug tests (which I get when I have blood work done checking for hereditary diseases), and maintain our farm near where I live.


The picture you took shows a reflection of a balding man. You are still schooling?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RubmeIm11*
> 
> The picture you took shows a reflection of a balding man. You are still schooling?


In law school still. Been losing it since I was 17.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

EVGA NEX 1500w psu on the way







Should be here Thursday.



Also, if anyone is interested in 690s with blocks pm me. I'm letting them go very very reasonably with blocks and the current ones that have been returned from RMA (new) haven't been OCed yet.


----------



## wermad

Nice!


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> EVGA NEX 1500w psu on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be here Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone is interested in 690s with blocks pm me. I'm letting them go very very reasonably with blocks and the current ones that have been returned from RMA (new) haven't been OCed yet.


Are you going to get QUAD Titans? LOL


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Are you going to get QUAD Titans? LOL


To take over the world....yes, its a must for Stallion









I know SRX is in the works!!!!!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Are you going to get QUAD Titans? LOL


Going with 3 titans off the bat then if I can sell my revodrive x3 and offload some ammo at panic prices the 4th will come soon after. Going to run them on air for around a month or so to make sure everything is hunky dory. Bad luck wcing cards right away over the last few gens.

edit: Everyone be ready for pics tomorrow


----------



## Agoriaz

The bar for High-End has just been raised to astronomical proportions.


----------



## eskamobob1

so im a bit confused... are titan cards dual GPU? or single?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eskamobob1*
> 
> so im a bit confused... are titan cards dual GPU? or single?


Single Gpu


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoriaz*
> 
> The bar for High-End has just been raised to astronomical proportions.


Not really. Well for consumer purposes I guess ... kinda. Stren has 10 rads coming in


----------



## Agoriaz

I was thinking of consumers yeah


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Came home to this little bugger sitting at my door after a rather rousing forum at law school with Senator Rand Paul.













And so preparations begin. So far I'm very happy with the PSU. The sleeving is top notch, especially being shrinkless is pretty awesome, it's just a little annoying that all of the wires aren't exactly the same gauge. On the plus side it doesn't look like I'll have to make any more custom wires since everything is nearly the exactly length I had make my previous ones. Only time will tell tho.

Tear down pics to come. There may also be a bonus of a HTPC getting finished, which will be rather exciting as well.


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## wermad

That's smexy


----------



## WaXmAn

Nice


----------



## Anti!!

I feel like I should say nice.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

690s packed up and being shipped to another OCN member. 3 GTX TITANS preordered







Hopefully they come in stock soon. Running off of this 480 is killing me, but on the bright side no real time to game this week.


----------



## wermad

Titan


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Preorders now cancelled and EVGA GTX TITAN Superclocked on the way. It'll be here wednesday or thursday. Now on auto notify for more. They didn't have 3 in stock when I went to order and didn't want to risk them not having 2 so I settled for one, but on the bright side it will be here very very soon. Cannot wait to bench this beast.


----------



## WaXmAn

Nice!! Didn't think the SC editions would be out this fast! They Sold Out FAST!!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Nice!! Didn't think the SC editions would be out this fast! They Sold Out FAST!!


They were in stock for around 5 minutes. Notification came at 6:31 and sold out at 6:36. Happy to have picked up one of the first. You better be coming to MML this summer


----------



## WaXmAn

I will def be coming to MML just to see your 4 x TITAN setup!!! That's going to be SICK!!!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Thankfully it's not until august which will give me time to finish up sourcing upgrades.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

2nd titan ordered







Looks like I'll have sli benchmarks by thursday


----------



## wermad

Awesome


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Awesome


Quickest GPU turn around EVER


----------



## wermad

From EVGA or another site?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> From EVGA or another site?


Newegg has/had the Signatures and SCs in stock a few minutes ago. Have to search under model number


----------



## Anti!!

And not so long ago my 580 Sc was good.. lol!!


----------



## DialTo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> 690s packed up and being shipped to another OCN member. 3 GTX TITANS preordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they come in stock soon. Running off of this 480 is killing me, but on the bright side no real time to game this week.


Are the 690's officially gone?
Titans are great but if I can get a 690 for less I wouldn't mind that instead.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DialTo11*
> 
> Are the 690's officially gone?
> Titans are great but if I can get a 690 for less I wouldn't mind that instead.


They are, shipped out yesterday to their new owner.


----------



## DialTo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> They are, shipped out yesterday to their new owner.


Too bad. Thanks for the reply. Awesome build by the way.


----------



## wermad

You've settled on EK for the blocks?

I'm looking forward to what Watercool has in store for Titan


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Not sure yet. Either ek or the evga block. Whichever matches the best most likely. Might wait for koolance tho


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Working on some benching. A little preview


----------



## KaRLiToS

^^^^ You so lucky, thats what the emoticon is saying.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ You so lucky, thats what the emoticon is saying.


Implying your rig isn't also crazy?


----------



## wermad

Its like watching a Veyron going for its top speed.....and yet we're in store for more


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Cranking it up slowly but surely. Still trying to figure out whether pcie 3.0 is enabled or not for titan on th rive or if I need a hack

edit: and.... #1 in the U.S. for single gpu P score


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Implying your rig isn't also crazy?


Thanks









The grass is greener on the other side of the fence. (Titan is much greener)


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> (Titan is much greener)


lol


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Implying your rig isn't also crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grass is greener on the other side of the fence. (Titan is much greener)
Click to expand...

Indeed it is.

I wonder if anyone wants to trade a Titan for a 680 and a 580, I need a better frame rate in Minecraft.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

and slowly moving up



edit:

and now a small bump up to 4th


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

In the middle of benching lots of combinations. Stock Single v SLi for Heaven Valley 1.0

4.8 ---- Single Titan ----1080p


4.8 ---- SLi Titan ---- 1080p


4.8 ---- Single Titan ---- 1440p


4.8 ---- Sli Titan ---- 1440p


Scaling seems better at higher resolutions for some reason. I'm quite happy with them since two Titans are performing similarly to 3 overclocked 680s.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Congrats on the high scores. This is on air right? Are you using a stripped OS ?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Congrats on the high scores. This is on air right? Are you using a stripped OS ?


This is on air with stock titan clocks and an extremely unstripped OS. I'm looking for real world performance, not performance in a sterile environment since that is rarely the case for usage. These are being run off of a drive that only has benchmark software on it tho.


----------



## Zantrill

there are no words to express here to do this build justice.


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its like watching a Veyron going for its top speed.....and yet we're in store for more


I'd say it's more like watching a Veyron doing top-speed flybys just before heading into the shop to have its $750,000 engine's turbos swapped for bigger units...

Or a Lamborghini Murcielago just prior to having Heffner Performance Twin-Turbo's installed...

Or a BMW M5 prior to having a G-Power Twin-Supercharger kit installed...

Point is: it's like taking Some Awe, and making it AweSome!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Got some watercooling parts in today and more are to come later this week and next so I'll keep you all updated as soon as I get around to having time to actually mess with the rig. Things are kind of hectic here with tax season so my free time is sleep time. Don't worry though, there will be some nice pics coming relatively soon since our spring break is next week and the clinic is closed.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Bro...update?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Bro...update?


Will do soon. I'm at the beach right now, but a slew of noiseblocker PK-3s were delivered for push-pull setup.

If anyone can find them I've been trying to track down some MIPS Ram Cooler 4 and MIPS RIVE blocks to no avail.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

WC parts ordered for the Titans along with back plates.



3x EK TITAN Back Plate


3x EK TITAN Acetal Waterblocks


EK Triple Parallel Bridge


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Start your benchmarks with the old system for comparison with the new?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> Start your benchmarks with the old system for comparison with the new?


I don't have the old parts, they were sold to fund the new.

Highest 3dmark11 pscore on the quad 690s was 26653 while on the current system I'm hovering just under 28000. Putting these under water should let me hit over 1200 core which should bump them up a bit. Looks like a 4th is good for another ~3000pts according to current benches, but drivers are still in their infancy.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

I'm curious to see the actual in-game fps jump from SLI 690s to 3-Way SLI Titans.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> I'm curious to see the actual in-game fps jump from SLI 690s to 3-Way SLI Titans.


I have no recorded fps for the 690s. I just know that I never saw full usage in anything except crysis 2 and 3. Same goes for the titans, but usage is much higher in the games I play such as BF3 where it hovers between 70-90% instead of 50% (pretty much negating the 2nd 690) and drivers seem to be getting better with time, at least the last whql version was a pretty big bump for usage in Tomb Raider.

The Titans are simply much smoother than the 690s, but that's likely due to vram since 2gb was borderline and insufficient for many games.

Edit: BF3 fps with 690s (4.8ghz oc on the 3960x) was between 70-130. Titans are around 90-140 (what I've seen so far) @ 2560x1440 and on TDM maps. The titans are throttling due to heat tho, which the waterblocks will fix.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

You're going to need a BIOS flash to fix the throttling issues as well. It's a known problem with the 600 series: built-in throttling.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> You're going to need a BIOS flash to fix the throttling issues as well. It's a known problem with the 600 series: built-in throttling.


With the titan the throttling is completely related to temperature so once I can get temps down under 40C it won't be an issue


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Hey Stallion, you bringing this amazing piece of technological beauty to MML 12? I would love to see those Titans







And maybe those 8-core Xeons will help you get me in CS:GO even faster


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Hey Stallion, you bringing this amazing piece of technological beauty to MML 12? I would love to see those Titans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And maybe those 8-core Xeons will help you get me in CS:GO even faster


I'll be there most likely. Our little devil build will also have an overhaul. These titans have slowed down my plans for Xeons so we'll see if I get to that part by then, especially if there's any news on Haswell - E

Also. Some parts arrived


----------



## wermad

Koolance late to the titan party









Looking great so far!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Koolance late to the titan party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great so far!


I saw that today. Too bad the back plate is heinous and not compatible with others


----------



## PCModderMike

I love following insane setups....late, but SUBBED.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

One of my *Titans started with massive coil whine and is being RMAed with EVGA*. I'm surprised they're letting me RMA it just for the whine, but by god am I thankful. Nothing ruins a nearly silent setup like a high pitched hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggg sound. Just got everything back in the case and running, but it looks ******ed with the middle card gone from the setup, especially with the cpu block required to be there for the parallel bridge.

Pic incoming soon. Also, replacing my cables with the corsair single sleeved cables (can't decide between *white* and g*unmetal*) and *contemplating a switch to red tubing throughout. Let me know what you think* (reason for the mismatched tubing right now. Also beginning my push/pull fan additions. Missing 2 on the front right now, but amazon didn't have enough stock when I ordered last and I don't want to pay $5 more each from PPCs or frozen + shipping.

Edit: As you can see the *cable setup is extremely temporary (i.e. simply heinous)* and will be until I can pick a color for the cables. These EVGA cables are great quality, just a horrible color red and for some reason are all 6+2 + 6+2.

Also, if anyone has any *suggestion for 140mm fan filters* that actually look good (since they'll be visible) I will greatly appreciate the recommendation.



Edit 2: I'm very impressed with EK's blocks this go around. The finish is great and the Back plates are extremely clean. My only grip is the bridge system which is a super pain in the butt to connect.

I decided to go with copper b/c I don't trust the nickel. My Ram blocks have started flaking despite being EN nickel plated versions. If anyone can find any *I'm looking for 2x EK Ram dominator X4 (non csq version) in copper* (top doesn't matter since I have the black tops already)


----------



## KaRLiToS

I really love the mix of colored tubing. White and Red in Black case looks very good.

Blood red and black sleeving, more black than red. Maybe with a single white sleeve accross each extensions?


----------



## wermad

Still looks very impressive


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Still looks very impressive


Thanks, it's driving me crazy as is tho









Contacted Lutro0 and seeing if I can have made all the cables I need. Asked for a combo of Black, red, and white MDPC shrinkless sleeving. Hopefully he can pull through for me since I'd prefer not to have to go through the ordeal myself and custom lengths would be amazing.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

2x Mips Ramcooler 7 ordered from mips to replace my EK ram blocks that have corroded. I've learned my lessons with nickel plating (except koolance). Going to stick to copper or silver from now on.


----------



## wermad

Love MIPS, really awesome stuff


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Love MIPS, really awesome stuff


It really is. I wish they had their stuff out sooner otherwise I'd have everything MIPS. I have the old ramcooler for my x58 setup and it's held up the best out of any of the blocks I've had. No staining, no tarnishing, nothing. Even the koolance ones discolor over time, but by god the MIPS doesn't.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

MIPS Ram Coolers came in today. The channeling seems to be much better designed than the EK and Bitspower models, pushing flow in all directions as soon as water enters instead of just down the few lines. It's for sure more restrictive, but there is no chance it doesn't cool better





I also inquired with MIPS to see if they will make me a solid copper mobo cooler set so to match the rest in copper. Fingers crossed







They seem to be good about taking on custom projects.


----------



## wermad

Sweet!


----------



## PCModderMike

Nice!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Update on the mobo. Decided to go with a red theme this time through to change things up. Next on the list is picking up a red helix to toss in the 400mm frozen Q, finishing off the push pull setup, ordering the MIPS RIVE block and finally getting that 3rd Titan back in.







Doing some leak testing now that everything is back together. By god my fingers are raw from those fittings. The new primoflex absolutely needs to be dipped in warm water for bitspower fittings to compress the tube enough to grip threads. Took 15 or so fittings before I realized it would make my life 1,000,000 times easier.


----------



## KaRLiToS

*Holy crap, nice rig and nice mips blocks so far Stallion*. Can't wait to see with Quad Sli Titan









I use a towel for fittings, a clean one or some Hyflex Gloves, again, they need to be new and clean.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> *Holy crap, nice rig and nice mips blocks so far Stallion*. Can't wait to see with Quad Sli Titan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a towel for fittings, a clean one or some Hyflex Gloves, again, they need to be new and clean.


The quality is just there on the MIPS blocks, something I feel that's lacking by comparison with EK and Koolance. Thanks for the heads up on the gloves. I'll pick some up before I do any more major tubing changes. Quad titans are some time away, if I even do it. It's hard to give up this PCIE SSD.


----------



## wermad

Wait for Asus Mars Titanx2


----------



## Homewares

Awesome build man, well done!


----------



## LuckyDuck69

Stallion... Dude. I'm doing a Red & Black theme right now too. Lol

I'm looking fwd to seeing yours tho. Keep rocking it down in Lexy.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

You better be going to million man LAN aug 9 weekend at U of L. We need more ocn turnout


----------



## LuckyDuck69

I'll be there this time.


----------



## SalmonKid

Are you going to be upgrading GPU's again, seeing as the Titan ultra just got announced?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonKid*
> 
> Are you going to be upgrading GPU's again, seeing as the Titan ultra just got announced?


Likely not. I'm not even using the power I have now and I have my money already tied up in building HK MP5 and 21E sear hosts. Once I put the finishing touches on this build it'll be my last for a while. I'll update in a few weeks with pics of everything and benches once exams are over.


----------



## wermad

The P9X79-E WS is out, you going with that?



Btw, how's your scaling w/ three Titans?


----------



## SalmonKid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Likely not. I'm not even using the power I have now and I have my money already tied up in building HK MP5 and 21E sear hosts. Once I put the finishing touches on this build it'll be my last for a while. I'll update in a few weeks with pics of everything and benches once exams are over.


Good luck with the exams


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> The P9X79-E WS is out, you going with that?
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, how's your scaling w/ three Titans?


Not sure yet. It might help out with stability. Going to see what blocks are released first.

Scaling is OK. Gains per card don't seem to be as great proportionately as with my buddy's nearly identical system that is running 3 680s instead of titans. They scale wonderfully for benchmarks, but in games the scaling is rather underwhelming.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonKid*
> 
> Good luck with the exams


Thanks!


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Not sure yet. It might help out with stability. Going to see what blocks are released first.
> 
> Scaling is OK. Gains per card don't seem to be as great proportionately as with my buddy's nearly identical system that is running 3 680s instead of titans. They scale wonderfully for benchmarks, but in games the scaling is rather underwhelming.
> Thanks!


What is the resolution that you did your gaming on? Because from what I see scaling on Titan really only shines when going surround.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*
> 
> Speaking of more space, I ordered a 1.5TB SATA 6Gb/s Seagate from the egg yesterday for $54!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I'd hop on that right now if I didn't have 3 in my current system already and 2 on top of my desk dead within a year of buying them. Are they still $54? might be worth picking them up for cheap storage that will rarely be used.
> 
> edit: nvm, those are only 5400 rpm. I think I'm going to stick with 8x 2tb wd black drives, the sata 6.0 ones.


Even though I know these posts are a couple of years old, I totally agree with FIS... I used to work for a company that did Defective/RMA HDD/CPU support for Sun/Oracle amongst many other things... Seagate drives are notorious for failures... I highly recommend that people avoid them like you'd avoid someone infected with the bubonic plague. Ten years ago they were some of the best drives you could buy... 5 years ago... they were average... today they are just outright awful quality and their RMA support leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Even though I know these posts are a couple of years old, I totally agree with FIS... I used to work for a company that did Defective/RMA HDD/CPU support for Sun/Oracle amongst many other things... Seagate drives are notorious for failures... I highly recommend that people avoid them like you'd avoid someone infected with the bubonic plague. Ten years ago they were some of the best drives you could buy... 5 years ago... they were average... today they are just outright awful quality and their RMA support leaves much to be desired.


Not my experience. I feel like wd is that way.


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Not my experience. I feel like wd is that way.


It may be different with desktop drives, but after the countless thousands of defective Seagates I screened, tested, processed, and did all that endless mind-numbing data entry on during those 2 years, not to mention all the annoyances I had in trying to deal with their RMA staff... I will never again purchase a Seagate or recommend anyone else to do so... Their desktop drives may well perform better than their server drives... but I'd rather avoid all that hassle and just not take the risk. I've never had a single bad WD drive though.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> What is the resolution that you did your gaming on? Because from what I see scaling on Titan really only shines when going surround.


7680x1440 or 1440p depending on the game. They seem to scale well when they're paired with extremely demanding applications, but that's about it.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> 7680x1440 or 1440p depending on the game. They seem to scale well when they're paired with extremely demanding applications, but that's about it.


So the 3rd really comes into play when pushing say Crysis 3?


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> It may be different with desktop drives, but after the countless thousands of defective Seagates I screened, tested, processed, and did all that endless mind-numbing data entry on during those 2 years, not to mention all the annoyances I had in trying to deal with their RMA staff... I will never again purchase a Seagate or recommend anyone else to do so... Their desktop drives may well perform better than their server drives... but I'd rather avoid all that hassle and just not take the risk. I've never had a single bad WD drive though.


I missed the server drive part.

My wd desktop drives have always failed


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> So the 3rd really comes into play when pushing say Crysis 3?


Yeah, on single monitor it's pretty useless for most things. BF3 takes advantage b/c it has crappy 4 way scaling and so does crysis 3, but not much else other than that


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Yeah, on single monitor it's pretty useless for most things. BF3 takes advantage b/c it has crappy 4 way scaling and so does crysis 3, but not much else other than that


So, you are saying your rig is OVERKILL (Or OP) for games. haha


----------



## dmanstasiu

that was established a long time ago


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> that was established a long time ago


Your point? No one else can have a convo without your consent?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Continue conversing then, by all means


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Continue conversing then, by all means


Uh hu


----------



## swuuggs

What are you using to mount that Phobya Balancer 450?

Also, are those 2 D5's just sitting there, or what? They mounted to something?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swuuggs*
> 
> What are you using to mount that Phobya Balancer 450?
> 
> Also, are those 2 D5's just sitting there, or what? They mounted to something?


I tossed the balancer due to plating flake. I'm not running a 400mm frozenq helix reservoir from an older build. Going to replace the blue helix with a red as soon as I can get around to ordering. I'm using a custom mount that I had danger den make me quite a while back to attach to a 140mm radiator.

Here are some pics of how the pumps are mounted from earlier in the thread. I modified the bitspower mounts with a dremmel.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5836845417/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837395222/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5836844593/

Should have lots of pics up once the rig is LAN ready. Had some leak issues that ended up killing a titan, but EVGA is working with me on replacing it for a reasonable fee.


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Had some leak issues that ended up *killing a titan*...


----------



## Anti!!

Ew. Poor Titan!


----------



## swuuggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I tossed the balancer due to plating flake. I'm not running a 400mm frozenq helix reservoir from an older build. Going to replace the blue helix with a red as soon as I can get around to ordering. I'm using a custom mount that I had danger den make me quite a while back to attach to a 140mm radiator.
> 
> Here are some pics of how the pumps are mounted from earlier in the thread. I modified the bitspower mounts with a dremmel.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5836845417/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5837395222/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5836844593/
> 
> Should have lots of pics up once the rig is LAN ready. Had some leak issues that ended up killing a titan, but EVGA is working with me on replacing it for a reasonable fee.


Do you think it would be possible to use that same pump mount setup, but have the dual top vertical, so the pumps are downward? Like this, if you can imagine: 

I have a small space to fit it into, and don't think a horizontal solution would work.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Ew. Poor Titan!


Got the replacement in the mail this afternoon. The ASIC quality of the replacement card is closer to that of my other two than that of the one that died. The replacement has a 74, the other two have a 70, and the one that died had a 58.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swuuggs*
> 
> Do you think it would be possible to use that same pump mount setup, but have the dual top vertical, so the pumps are downward? Like this, if you can imagine:
> 
> I have a small space to fit it into, and don't think a horizontal solution would work.


With the way the mounts are setup it won't work. The mount has two holes that have to be aligned with the pump top. Use of only one on each of the mounts would allow the pumps to swing.


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Got the replacement in the mail this afternoon. The ASIC quality of the replacement card is closer to that of my other two than that of the one that died. The replacement has a 74, the other two have a 70, and the one that died had a 58.


Seems things have a way of working themselves out. hahaha


----------



## swuuggs

What TIM do you have under your MIPS motherboard block? I am using the same MIPS block an my RIVE and no thermal pads came with it.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swuuggs*
> 
> What TIM do you have under your MIPS motherboard block? I am using the same MIPS block an my RIVE and no thermal pads came with it.


You definitely want to use pad for the vrm area. The chipset, you can use the same tim you can apply to a cpu or gpu block. I'm sure Stallion will let you know what size of pad or hit up MIPS to find out







.

Use this for reference:

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109820827.pdf


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swuuggs*
> 
> What TIM do you have under your MIPS motherboard block? I am using the same MIPS block an my RIVE and no thermal pads came with it.


I haven an EK motherboard block. I'm only running MIPS Ramblocks. I used MX4 for those. I'm using the EK systems thermal pads which can be found here

Quick question for everyone. I finally have time to deal with cabling and the like now. Should I go with red, white, and black cable combination of cable sleeving or something else? Also, I'm a little tired of dealing with the MDPC site and having to wait for it to be up. How do you all like Lutro0's plastic sleeve? Is it easy to use for shrinkless sleeving?


----------



## FireDragon

Where are you finding EVGA GTX Titan Hydro Copper boards?

I haven't seen anyone selling them, I set auto-notify and nothing. Amazon is maybe ship in 1 to 2 months - that doesn't sound like available to me.

The Titan is the last remaining piece for my internal build and only minor things left for the external components (all of my water cooling will be outside except for minimal quick disconnects).

I have everything else - U3014 monitor, 3770K in a Maximus V Extreme motherboard (currently ticking over at 4.4Ghz on stock fan - and stable), 32G @ 2400Mhz of ram, 16TB raid 6 with 2 512GB SSD for cache using LSI MegaRAID SAS 9271-8iCC controller with CacheCade and CacheVault and Intel Res2Sv240 24 port SAS expander. 1TB of SSD (2 x 512GB in raid 0) for my boot drive, 3 DVD / CD drives and a blue-ray. I have water cooling ready to go as part of my external build - 4 black ice 560s, motherboard water cooler and pump, an extra pump. All in a slightly modified Cosmos 2 case, with a total of 18 drives in the case. SeaSonic 1250X power supply. Custom cabling (by me) for all of the drives.


----------



## Agoriaz

You need to do a build log, ASAP buddy...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireDragon*
> 
> Where are you finding EVGA GTX Titan Hydro Copper boards?
> 
> I haven't seen anyone selling them, I set auto-notify and nothing. Amazon is maybe ship in 1 to 2 months - that doesn't sound like available to me.
> 
> The Titan is the last remaining piece for my internal build and only minor things left for the external components (all of my water cooling will be outside except for minimal quick disconnects).
> 
> I have everything else - U3014 monitor, 3770K in a Maximus V Extreme motherboard (currently ticking over at 4.4Ghz on stock fan - and stable), 32G @ 2400Mhz of ram, 16TB raid 6 with 2 512GB SSD for cache using LSI MegaRAID SAS 9271-8iCC controller with CacheCade and CacheVault and Intel Res2Sv240 24 port SAS expander. 1TB of SSD (2 x 512GB in raid 0) for my boot drive, 3 DVD / CD drives and a blue-ray. I have water cooling ready to go as part of my external build - 4 black ice 560s, motherboard water cooler and pump, an extra pump. All in a slightly modified Cosmos 2 case, with a total of 18 drives in the case. SeaSonic 1250X power supply. Custom cabling (by me) for all of the drives.


They're not the hydrocoppers. The're the superclocked editions with the EK blocks installed.


----------



## Continus

Awesome build you got there! It's a shame Danger Den went out of business, they really had something going for them with
acrylic cases.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Continus*
> 
> Awesome build you got there! It's a shame Danger Den went out of business, they really had something going for them with
> acrylic cases.


Thanks. Dangerden did make some amazing cases. I'll soon have an update for those that are interested with new goodies, sleeving, and push/pull. If you like acrylic cases check out these at frozenqshop. The doublewide is pretty slick and you can fit up to 6x360s rads in it. It's not quite the monster that the Doublewide tower 29 is, but there isn't another case on the market that offers the ability to fit so much cooling in that amount of space. Below is the Liquid Double Wide.


----------



## wermad

Just a heads up: MIPS is closing:

http://www.mips-computer.com/

I know you're a big fan of their stuff. Sad to see them go


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Just made a thread about that not a few seconds ago. Thanks for the heads up. I tried to buy up some parts, but they were out of what I needed.


----------



## pcnoob1

Damn Fat, Your rig just gets crazier and crazier. Any ETA on the new case? Did you have a change of heart on Caselabs? I remember you not being to fond of them a while back. Maybe it's a necessity for a luxury build like this.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcnoob1*
> 
> Damn Fat, Your rig just gets crazier and crazier. Any ETA on the new case? Did you have a change of heart on Caselabs? I remember you not being to fond of them a while back. Maybe it's a necessity for a luxury build like this.


I'll have an update soon. Apologies for being really slow on updates. Money has been slower than before thanks to Obamacare by about 1/2. We've been working to get a few rigs LAN ready with tri titans and absurd rad area. Didn't move to a new case b/c of IB-E and X89 coming out. I did install push/pull and am in the process of having solid silver Titan blocks CNCed, .999 silver this time instead of .925. I'll have a Haswell 4770K build posted soon in a LD V8.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Build Commenced



edit: and in other news, my horse just won the 3rd race at Ellis Park today. Shaping up to be quite a grand day.


----------



## Citra




----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quick preview


----------



## pcnoob1

Do you know anything about the Walking Horse competition? Mike Walden cheats


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quick update










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcnoob1*
> 
> Do you know anything about the Walking Horse competition? Mike Walden cheats


No idea. I really only participate on the racing side


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Finally an update on the main rig's end. I have most of everything sorted out. All that's really left is some serious cable management and a little lighting (I think red).





edit: Below are benchmarks at 4.5ghz and stock for Titans. Using this as a base for the rest of the benching. There seems to be quite a bit of CPU bottleneck with Vantage at the P resolution.


----------



## wermad

Nice scores dude


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Nice scores dude


theyre a solid base to oc from. I figure I should be able to get +150/300 out of them due to the asic score. Ive given up on vantage due to bottleneck. Just need to do heaven and valley then move on.

edit: How are you liking the 780s?


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Really nice scores! How are the Titans doing with Folding or have you even gotten them onto that yet?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Really nice scores! How are the Titans doing with Folding or have you even gotten them onto that yet?


I'm seeing around 700,000 ppd between all 3 of them and my 3960X split up between the few groups that I contribute to.

Are you going to MML in August? I think the whole crew will be there again and with some new wc builds.


----------



## briddell

Sweet. Zombie. Jesus.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I'm seeing around 700,000 ppd between all 3 of them and my 3960X split up between the few groups that I contribute to.
> 
> Are you going to MML in August? I think the whole crew will be there again and with some new wc builds.


Yup, all signed up and paid for. Can't wait for MML and to see how the benchmark contest goes. Row 11, Seat 3 needed the extra space for the new case and all that. Think anyone is going to bring some LN2 or DICE for the contest?


----------



## derickwm




----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Why hello!

Not much going on right now, but will have some pics. Replaced my reservoir with the 400mm EK multires and am working on custom filters for the intakes. I'll be using AC filters since they catch nearly everything.

On a slightly different front. I'm working on a case rebuild. My best friend's family owns an aluminum plant in Korea so I will be replicating my current case in Iconel instead of having panels replaced. Iconel is used for high heat applications and is extremely strong, a notable use is in the Pagani Zonda's exhaust system and jet engine turbines. Atlas Machine will be doing the work for me.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

When is the next Million Man Lan? I might swing by this time around, but I really don't want to lug my rig around, given it weighs around 85 pounds. Might have to make use of this Dimastech test bench I have collecting dust.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> When is the next Million Man Lan? I might swing by this time around, but I really don't want to lug my rig around, given it weighs around 85 pounds. Might have to make use of this Dimastech test bench I have collecting dust.


Next one hasn't had the date announced yet but I would guess around late-July or early-August since that is how all the others have been.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Next one hasn't had the date announced yet but I would guess around late-July or early-August since that is how all the others have been.


There will be lanwar as well in the 2nd weekend of January (most likely). Also, congrats on winning the OC contest at MML TheSocialHermit


----------



## Nexo

Wow that build has may HDD.


----------



## Gottex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> so I will be replicating my current case in Iconel instead of having panels replaced


Can't wait to see the beast


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Had some major issues getting the iconel in, so plans have been revamped (once again) and parts ordering has begun. Also kind of reached a glut in other hobbies so time to head back to computers









*Rebuild Parts List*

*Caselabs STH10 (config in pic)*


*Caselabs Pedestal*


*STH10 140.4 Radiator Top Mount*


*4x STH10 140.4 Radiator Side Mount*


*2x EVGA NEX 1500 PSUs*


*Intel 4960X Extreme Edition*


*5x HW Labs GTX 560*


*24x Noiseblocker PK-3*


*2x Dual Uber 655 (4 pumps total)*


*Aquaero 6xt*


*4th EVGA GTX Titan SC*


I'm tossing around going the acrylic hard tubing route, but am unsure at this point since I would have to do something with my current fittings.

Plan to run dual loops. 3x 560 rads for the cpu/mobo/ram loop and 2x 560 rads (in the pedestal) for the gpus. I may end up adding some GTX 240s up top if I feel the urge to just toss something in the empty space in the PSU compartment.

Looks like I'll have to custom wire the entire build as well once again since the EVGA cables won't reach. I'm open to suggestions on wire and sleeve since MDPC is a pain in the butt to deal with and I've been out of the game for quite some time.

Current case may be up for cheap in the marketplace section come January, so keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## wermad

Look like we have a huge wave of Case Labs migration going on these last few weeks









Quad titans! Should be cheap to pick up one these days. I've seen them go as low as $600 used.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look like we have a huge wave of Case Labs migration going on these last few weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quad titans! Should be cheap to pick up one these days. I've seen them go as low as $600 used.


That's the plan! $700 will be my top since I need to waterblock it as well. Thought about 780Tis for a second, but the vram makes it a no go.

Just getting sick of my current case. It gets fingerprints very easily and it shows dust on the interior like none other since it's gloss black. I thought about getting it carbonfiber wrapped, but that would be extremely tacky


----------



## eskamobob1

i honestly hate glossy acrylic for this exact reason







... that said, best of luck on the update, ill keep my eyes pealed for updates







... and just for the record, i think carbonfiber wrapped would probably look bad as well (not to mention carbon fiber shows a ton of dust)


----------



## 218689

I've been following your build since you had the DD T29DW. Sir, your builds is nothing less than spectacullar.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> I've been following your build since you had the DD T29DW. Sir, your builds is nothing less than spectacullar.


Thank you sir, I aim to please. Hopefully this rebuild will as well.

Anyway. Here are some more detailed plans that I've worked out. This version will be for before a pedestal, 2 additional gtx 560 radiators, and 16 Noiesblocker PK-3 fans are added.

*Loop 1 Components (prices from frozencpu)*

Bitspower Dual / Single D5 Top Upgrade Kit 250 (54.99)
2x MCP 655 Vario (119.95) = 239.90
Bitspower Dual Top (99.99)
2x Bitspower Dressup kits (49.95) = 99.90
EK Supremacy (72.99)
EK RIVE Blocks (109.95)
2x EK Monarch Series X4 Ram Liquid Cooling Block Replacement Top (14.95) = 29.90
2x EK Monarch Series X4 Ram Liquid Cooling Block (50.99) = 101.98
HW Labs GTX 560 (184.99)
8x Noiseblocker PK-3 (24.95) = 199.60
20x Bitspower Rotary Fittings w/ assorted Quick Disconnect Pairs(~10-24)
Total Without Fittings: $1,193.19

*Loop 2 Components
*

Bitspower Dual / Single D5 Top Upgrade Kit 250 (54.99)
2x MCP 655 Vario (119.95) = 239.90
Bitspower Dual Top (99.99)
2x Bitspower Dressup kits (49.95) = 99.90
4x EK FC Titan (94.99) = 379.96
EK FC Quad Bridge (32.99)
2x HW Labs GTX 560 (184.99) = 369.98
16x Noiseblocker PK-3 (24.95) = 399.20
8x Bitspower Rotary Fittings w/ assorted Quick Disconnect Pairs
Total Without Fittings: $1,673.91

*Additional Components* (not sure which loop to add to)

4x HW Labs GTX 360 (119.95) = 479.8
18x Noiseblocker PLPS (20.95) = 377.1
8x Bitspower Rotary Fittings
Total Without Fittings: $856.9

Honestly may not even need the pedestal with all of those radiators, but I'll keep adding until I hit a 1c delta.

If anyone has any suggestions for fan filters it would be greatly appreciated. Preferably at prices that aren't comparable to whole quality fans.

I'm also conflicted on my color scheme for tubing. I was thinking to do the CPU/Mobo/Ram loop in white and the GPU loop in Red, but I'm open to suggestions. Sleeve will either be White, Red, or Dark Gray (pewter-ish).

Also, any revelations on the tubing front? I'm not going with hard tube, but plasticizer leakage has become a big deal as of late. Any brands with major plasticizer issues I should be aware of?


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> That's the plan! $700 will be my top since I need to waterblock it as well. Thought about 780Tis for a second, but the vram makes it a no go.
> 
> Just getting sick of my current case. It gets fingerprints very easily and it shows dust on the interior like none other since it's gloss black. I thought about getting it carbonfiber wrapped, but that would be extremely tacky


Hahaha, that's kind of ironic coming from the man that already has an absolutely gorgeous i7-4960X/Tri (formerly and soon to again be Quad) Titan SLI rig, with over the top cooling and all soon to be housed in a CaseLabs STH-10. But then again, this is OCN, everything is short of overkill, and it takes poor aesthetic tastes to make any build here tacky, right? Looking forward to the revised and improved build. The last one was truly a marvel and we all know this one will be just as meticulously executed.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

_And we're off!_

Pump upgrade kits ordered


*I'll be editing the OP with parts that come in so you don't have to rummage through the thread. Just click on the Rebuild Parts List and Progress spoiler in the OP*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> Hahaha, that's kind of ironic coming from the man that already has an absolutely gorgeous i7-4960X/Tri (formerly and soon to again be Quad) Titan SLI rig, with over the top cooling and all soon to be housed in a CaseLabs STH-10. But then again, this is OCN, everything is short of overkill, and it takes poor aesthetic tastes to make any build here tacky, right? Looking forward to the revised and improved build. The last one was truly a marvel and we all know this one will be just as meticulously executed.


Really every overthetop build is a little tacky, for me that's what makes it interesting (the amount of crap shoved into such a confined space). The 4th Titan will be "the straw that broke the camel's back" if I pick it up at full price, especially since it's 8 month old tech. Thanks for the encouragement. This time through there should be better pictures as well, no longer potato (iphone) quality

edit: I found another mount from caselabs that will allow for additional rads. Looks like a GTX 480 is getting shoved in the front with push/pull Noiseblocker PLPS. I have a feeling that this build is going to be much heavier than it already is.


----------



## wermad

Bring on the parts







!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Looks like I'll be going with rigid acrylic tubing











So far it looks like the Primochill Revolver Fittings will be the best option for Rigid Acrylic tube. Any other solid options out there I should look out for?

Also, any suggestions on kits to bend? I have a heat gun, just not sure about what to put inside to help with bending and what jig to use to make sure exactly 90degree/45degree bends.

edit: seemed to miss delivery of the pump upgrades today







Should come in Monday tho so I'll have some pics.


----------



## wermad

They're currently the only compression type for acrylic. The others use a double o-ring on a very tight tolerance to seal. Make sure you pick up some silicone to make the bends or a bunch of angled fittings and extensions.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1388300/acrylic-pipebending-101


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

*Parts Arriving:*

*Pump Upgrade Kits*





*Acrylic Tube*





Really happy with the contrast between the two tubes. I'm thinking white for the cpu loop and red for the gpu loop. I'll be running normal flexible tube at the beginning just to get things running and will switch over to rigid once all of the parts are in.

Case will likely be ordered next week once I have the funds to do so.


----------



## wermad




----------



## WaXmAn

Cant wait to see this @ LANWAR in January!!! Making the trip again to KY from WI. Road Trip time!!


----------



## morencyam

I might have to make a trip down just to see this beast!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Will be cutting it close to have it ready by then. Some other purchases I made yesterday set the build back around a month. If I do have most things together I'll be heading to a friend's place in Louisville the Thursday before and building it that night.

You know you want to come!!!! It'll be a fun weekend







We need more people with WC rigs there. The showing has been kind of disappointing, especially since some of the guys that usually come with me with WC rigs have other commitments that weekend. Should be heading to Knob Creek range one of the mornings as well before events get started.


----------



## morencyam

Sadly I wouldn't be able to bring my rig since hopefully I'll have it installed in my l3pd3sk style desk/case by then. Unless I strap it to the roof of my Corolla lol


----------



## WaXmAn

4 Days till LANWAR...you bring the NEW rig?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> 4 Days till LANWAR...you bring the NEW rig?


Hasn't gotten completed yet since I just bought a new truck. I'll be in louisville Friday morning. I have made some changes since you've seen it last tho. Going to try to run another benching competition (% over stock) if there's enough interest.


----------



## jstew4130




----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstew4130*


Welcome, and what the crap? lol


----------



## jstew4130

i'm a total noob here . just digging your build . nice work !


----------



## SpacemanSpliff

So... I just got a chance today to sit down and read my latest issue of CPU on my lunch break... Congrats on the Best mod win with PLD's latest iteration at LANWAR 56!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

^ Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpacemanSpliff*
> 
> So... I just got a chance today to sit down and read my latest issue of CPU on my lunch break... Congrats on the Best mod win with PLD's latest iteration at LANWAR 56!


Thanks! Kind of bummed CPU Mag wasn't there when it was in the Danger Den case. Would have made for more impressive pics. Still stoked about finally making it in tho.


----------

